# knitting tea party 12 february '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 12 February 16

One of these days I hope I wake up and find it easy to stay awake. I cut the trazadone in half so hopefully that will do the trick. Its a bit overcast but there is also bright sunshine and all I want to do is take a nap. Ive been earlier to bed lately  sleepy  sleepy  sleepy.

Everyone has been sick next door  throwing up  diarrhea  malaise  a general feeling of not feeling good. Bentley still doesnt feel good but at least the throwing up has stopped. Through all this Heidi seems to float through  I told her to keep her hands clean  I think we should all buy stock in hand sanitizer if the amount of it she has been using is any clue. Hopefully she does not come down with it later. I have been staying home  bless her heart  she brings me my oatmeal and a cup of coffee.

An arctic blast is coming our way for the weekend  guess I wont be going out anywhere. Its just to last the weekend so that wont be too bad. It has snowed on and off most of the day today  I doubt we have an inch on the ground. The cars are whizzing by on the road out front so guess the roads are bare.

Im going to start out with some soup recipes  soup is always good but especially when it is cold.

Egg Flower Soup

Serves 4

Ingredients:

4 cups prepared chicken broth 
2 Tablespoons chicken stock reserved from the 4 cups
1 Tablespoon cornstarch
1 Tablespoon soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon fresh grated ginger
2 eggs lightly beaten
2 green onions chopped
Salt and white pepper to taste

Directions

1. Make a slurry of the 2 Tablespoons broth and 1 Tablespoon cornstarch, set aside.

2. Pour the remaining broth into a medium sized pot.

3. Add the soy sauce and grated ginger to the broth.

4. Bring the broth to a boil.

5. Add the slurry slowly and stir to incorporate it all until the broth thickens for at least 2 minutes.

6. While the broth is boiling and the slurry thickens the broth add the beaten eggs slowly in a stream while stirring the broth in one direction.

7. Keep stirring and adding the egg as it becomes feathery in the broth.

8. After the beaten eggs are added turn off the heat.

9. Taste and see if you need added salt or white pepper.

10. Add the chopped green onions and serve.

www.mennoniegirlscancook.com

Curried Red Lentil and Pumpkin Soup

Total Cost: $5.89
Cost Per Serving: $0.98 (1.33 cups each)
Serves: 6 (8 cups total)

Ingredients

1 Tbsp olive oil $0.12
1 yellow onion $0.31
2 cloves garlic $0.16
1 Tbsp grated fresh ginger $0.10
15oz can pumpkin purée $2.00
1 cup dry red lentils $1.34
6 cups vegetable or chicken broth* $0.78
1 Tbsp curry powder (or to taste) $0.30

Instructions

1. Dice the onion, mince the garlic, and grate the ginger (use a small hole cheese grater).

2. Sauté the onion, garlic, and ginger in a large pot with the olive oil over medium heat until the onions are soft and transparent

3. Add the pumpkin purée, red lentils, broth, and curry powder. Stir to combine.

4. Place a lid on the pot, turn the heat up to medium-high, and allow it to come to a boil.

5. Once it reaches a boil, turn the heat down and simmer on low for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally.

6. After 20 minutes the lentils should be soft and the soup slightly thickened.

7. Taste to adjust the curry powder or salt as needed, then serve.

Notes: *I use Better Than Bouillon soup base to make my broth.

www.budgetbytes.com

Winter Tabbouleh by Hannah (BitterSweet)

Ingredients

1/4 Cup Bulgur
1/4 Teaspoon Turmeric
1/2 Cup Vegetable Broth
1 Fuyu Persimmon, Peeled, Stemmed, and Chopped
1/3 Cup Pomegranate Arils (Optional)
1 1/2 Cups Carrot Tops, Minced
1 Cup Fresh Parsley, Minced
2 Tablespoons Red Onion, Finely Chopped
2 - 3 Tablespoons Lemon Juice
2 - 3 Tablespoons Olive Oil
Salt and Ground Black Pepper, to Taste

Directions

1. In a small saucepan, combine the bulgur wheat, turmeric, and vegetable broth, and place over low heat. Stir well and bring to a boil.

2. Cover, turn off the heat, and let stand for 15 - 20 minutes, until all of the liquid has been absorbed.

3. Meanwhile, prepare the fruits and vegetables accordingly and toss together in a large bowl.

4. Add the cooked bulgur when finished and slightly cooled, followed by the lemon juice, olive oil, salt, and pepper, adding more or less according to personal preference.

5. Cover and chill for at least 2 hours before serving to allow the flavors to marry.

Makes 4 - 6 Servings

www.BitterSweet.com

Slow Cooker Vegetable Soup

1/6th of recipe (about 1 1/3 cups): 56 calories, 0.5g total fat (0g sat fat), 701mg sodium, 10g carbs, 2.5g fiber, 4.5g sugars, 3g protein -- SmartPoints value 0*

Prep: 10 minutes 
Cook: 3 - 4 hours or 7 - 8 hours, plus 10 minutes

Ingredients:

1 cup chopped carrots
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped onion
2 tsp. chopped garlic
2 tsp. Italian seasoning
1/2 tsp. onion powder
1/4 tsp. dried thyme
1/4 tsp. each salt and black pepper
2 bay leaves
6 cups reduced-sodium chicken broth
14 oz. (about 2 medium) zucchini
4 cups roughly chopped spinach leaves
Optional seasonings: additional salt and black pepper

Directions:

1. Add all ingredients to a slow cooker except zucchini and spinach. Mix well.

2. Cover and cook on high for 3 - 4 hours or on low for 7 - 8 hours, until veggies have softened.

3. Once soup is almost done cooking, use a spiral vegetable slicer to cut zucchini into spaghetti-like noodles. (If you don't have a spiral veggie slicer, peel zucchini into super-thin strips, rotating the zucchini after each strip.) Roughly chop for shorter noodles.

4. If cooking at high heat, decrease heat to low. Remove and discard bay leaves.

5. Stir in zucchini noodles and spinach.

6. Re-cover, and cook for 10 minutes, or until zucchini noodles have slightly softened and spinach has wilted.

MAKES 6 SERVINGS

HG Alternative: We use chicken broth for flavor, but feel free to use vegetable broth for a vegetarian-friendly spin!

SmartPoints FYI: Like all recipes calculated by Hungry Girl or Weight Watchers, the SmartPoints value for this recipe does not factor in the calories, sugar, etc., from the veggies with a SmartPoints value of 0.

www.hungrygirl.com

Lentil and Conchiglietti - Tiny Shell Pasta) Soup

If you love lentil soup, youre sure to enjoy this one, in which flavorful lentils contrast with tiny shell pasta. Tomatoes, spices, and wine add to the flavor of this hearty meal in a bowl. Serve with crusty bread and a big green salad.

Serves: 8

Ingredients

1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
1 large onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 medium carrots, thinly sliced
2 large celery stalks, diced
3/4 cup raw brown or green lentils, sorted and rinsed
2 bay leaves
1 teaspoon paprika
1/2 teaspoon each: dried oregano, basil, and thyme
6 cups water
28-ounce can pureed tomatoes
1/4 cup dry red wine, optional
1 cup conchiglietti (tiny shells; see note)
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Directions

1. Heat the oil in a soup pot. Add the onion and garlic and sauté over medium-low heat until the onion is golden.

2. Add the carrots, celery, lentils, bay leaves, seasonings, and water. Bring to a simmer, then cover and simmer gently for 40 minutes, or until the lentils and vegetables are tender.

3. Add the pureed tomatoes and optional wine and simmer over very low heat for 15 minutes more.

4. Meanwhile, cook the conchiglietti separately in a large saucepan with plenty of rapidly simmering water until al dente, then drain. Stir into the soup. Adjust the consistency with a bit more water if it is too thick, then season to taste with salt and pepper.

Note: if you cant find conchiglietti, substitute ditalini or another very small pasta shape.

http://www.vegkitchen.com/recipes/lentil-conchiglietti-soup/#uJWZM7RQ7LUcPUH7.99

Creamed Fennel Soup

This vegan creamy fennel soup has wonderfully subtle flavors and a refreshing and warming quality at the same time. Ive added zucchini and fresh parsley to the recipe, which adds some beautiful specks of green in the final dish. Contributed by Helyn Dunn, from Helyns Healthy Kitchen.

Author: Helyn Dunn
Recipe type: Soup
Cuisine: Vegan / Healthy
Prep time: 25 mins
Cook time: 25 mins
Total time: 50 mins
Serves: 3 to 4

Ingredients

extra large fennel bulb or 2 medium sized bulbs
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 large sweet onion, diced
1 teaspoon dried summer savory
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon Coconut Aminos or Braggs Liquid Aminos
32-ounce container low-sodium vegetable broth
1 medium zucchini
1 cup raw cashews or 1 cup cooked white beans
1 cup loosely-packed, roughly-cut fresh parsley (stems included)
2 tablespoons ground fennel seed
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
Whole-grain croutons and fennel leaves for garnish

Instructions

1. Trim the bottom of the fennel bulb and cut away the stalks. Cut the bulb into 1 to 2-inch pieces, cut the stalks into large sections, and reserve the leaves for garnish.

2. Heat the oil in a soup pot and add the onion. Cook over medium heat until golden.

3. Add the fennel (both bulb and stalks), dried spices, liquid aminos, and vegetable broth to the soup pot. Bring to a rapid simmer, then lower the heat and cover. Simmer gently until the veggies are tender, about 15 minutes.

4. Meanwhile, chop the zucchini into large pieces and set aside.

5. Place the cashews or white beans in a blender, and add just enough of the broth from the soup to cover. Blend until smooth.

6. Once the vegetables in the soup are tender, remove and discard the fennel stalks. Add the rest of the soup to the blender and blend until smooth (do this in batches if need be).

7. Return half of the soup to the pot. Add the zucchini and the parsley to the remaining soup in the blender and blend until smooth.

8. Add back to the pot and stir well to combine. DO NOT continue cooking.

9. The raw zucchini and the parsley will add a beautiful green color to the dish. If it cooks more it will not be as vibrant.

10. Season gently with salt and pepper. Serve at once, garnished with whole-grain croutons and sprigs of the feathery fennel leaves.

Curried Spinach and Chickpea Soup with Fine Noodles

http://helynskitchen.com/2013/03/creamed-fennel-soup-vegan.html

Inspired by the classic compatibility of spinach and chickpeas, this soup is not traditional to any cuisine, but rather an offbeat concoction. Fine noodles make it fun! The aroma that will permeate your kitchen as this cooks is most enticing.

Serves: 6, or more

Ingredients

1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil
1 medium onion, finely chopped
2 medium carrots, peeled and finely diced
2 celery stalks, finely diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
6 cups water
2 natural salt-free bouillon cubes
14- to 16-ounce can diced tomatoes (try fire-roasted)
2 teaspoons good-quality curry powder
Pinch each: ground nutmeg and cinnamon
Pinch of ground coriander, optional
4 ounces or so fine noodles (see note)
4 to 6 ounces baby spinach, rinsed.
15-to 16-ounce can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste

Directions

1. Heat the oil in a large soup pot. Add the onion, garlic, carrot, and celery and sauté over medium heat until all are golden.

2. Add the water, tomatoes, and spices and bring to a simmer. Cover and simmer gently for 15 to 20 minutes.

3. Add the noodles and simmer for 5 minutes, or until they are al dente.

4. Stir the spinach and chickpeas into the soup and continue to simmer over very low heat for 5 minutes longer. Season with salt and pepper and serve.

Note: Use long noodles like vermicelli, broken in half, then in half again, or small ring noodles such as aniline.

http://www.vegkitchen.com/recipes/curried-spinach-and-chickpea-soup-with-fine-noodles

Peasant Pasta Stew Recipe

MAKES: 8 servings

Ingredients

1-1/2 cups beef broth 
2 celery ribs, chopped 
2 large carrots, cut into 1/4-inch slices 
1 medium onion, chopped 
1 can (46 ounces) V8 juice 
1 can (14-1/2 ounces) Italian diced tomatoes, undrained 
2 cans (6 ounces each) Italian tomato paste 
1 tablespoon dried oregano 
1-1/2 teaspoons pepper 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
3/4 pound ground pork 
3/4 cup kidney beans, rinsed and drained 
3/4 cup great northern beans, rinsed and drained 
1 cup medium shell pasta, cooked and drained 
Shredded Parmesan

Directions

1. In a Dutch oven or soup kettle, combine the broth, celery, carrots and onion.

2. Bring to a boil.

3. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 5-7 minutes or until vegetables are crisp-tender.

4. Stir in the V8 juice, tomatoes, tomato paste, oregano, pepper and garlic powder. Cover and simmer for 40-45 minutes.

5. Meanwhile, in a skillet, cook pork over medium heat until no longer pink; drain.

6. Add meat and beans to soup; cover and simmer 30-45 minutes longer or until heated through.

7. Stir in pasta just before serving.

8. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese. Yield: 8 servings.

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (1 cup) equals 286 calories, 7 g fat (3 g saturated fat), 28 mg cholesterol, 1,169 mg sodium, 38 g carbohydrate, 6 g fiber, 15 g protein.

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/peasant-pasta-stew

German Chicken Soup With Dumplings

INGREDIENTS

DUMPLINGS

1 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
Pinch of black pepper 
Pinch of freshly grated nutmeg

SOUP

2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 large onion, finely chopped 
2 large carrots, finely chopped 
2 celery ribs, finely chopped 
Kosher salt 
Pepper 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
7 cups chicken or vegetable stock or low-sodium broth 
2 bay leaves 
1 1/2 pounds red potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
1/2 cup heavy cream

Directions

MAKE THE DUMPLINGS:

1. In a medium bowl, whisk the flour with the baking powder, salt, pepper and nutmeg.

2. Add 6 tablespoons of water and mix with a wooden spoon until a shaggy dough forms.

3. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface and knead until smooth, about 5 minutes.

4. Transfer the dough to a small bowl, cover with  plastic wrap and let rest at room temperature for 1 hour.

5. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

6. Roll the dough into a 1/2-inch-thick rope, then cut into 1/2-inch pieces.

7. Transfer the dumplings to the prepared sheet and cover with a damp kitchen towel.

MAKE THE SOUP:

1. In a large enameled cast-iron casserole, melt the butter.

2. Add the onion, carrots and celery and season with salt and pepper.

3. Cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until softened, about 10 minutes.

4. Add the garlic and nutmeg and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 1 minute.

5. Stir in the stock, bay leaves and potatoes and bring to a boil.

6. Add the dumplings, cover and cook over moderately low heat, stirring occasionally, until the dumplings are puffed and cooked through, about 30 minutes.

7. Stir in the cream and season with salt and pepper.

8. Discard the bay leaves and serve.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: This creamy German soup needs the bright acidity of Riesling for contrast.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/german-chicken-soup-dumplings?xid=NL_DAILY020916ViewRecipe

Its 20° (10:00AM] this morning  that is really cold. Blanco came to visit and then wanted to go home so I sprinted across the yard to let him in. Certainly glad I dont need to work out in the cold. I dont know how people work outside in this kind of weather. Alexiss boyfriend is in school with a major in large equipment management. Have a feeling he will be out in this kind of weather. Better him than me. Lol

Am feeling much better this morning. I think I finally have myself back on a normal sleep pattern  have been in bed before midnight all week except last night and it was close to one when I went to bed  but I was awake by eight feeling good. Plus I took my meds on an empty stomach which is not a good idea.

I am having trouble with my work program so the rest of the recipes may be a bit mishmashed.

Here is a little something you could make for your sweetie.

Lemon Cheesecake with Raspberry Topping

Here is a light, luscious and lemony 'no-bake' cheesecake that is the perfect ending to a special occasion meal.

Ingredients

Crust:

1 1/3 cups Oreo Baking Crumbs
1/3 cup butter

Filling:

1 envelope unflavoured gelatin
1/4 cup cold water
1/4 cup hot water
zest of 1 lemon (finely grated)
1/2 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice (juice of 2 lemons) 
1 - 8 oz /250 gr package cream cheese
1 cup granulated sugar
2 cups whipping cream

Directions:

1. Combine chocolate cookie crumbs and melted butter. Pat into a 9-inch spring-form pan. Set aside.

2. In a small bowl, sprinkle gelatin over cold water; then add hot water while stirring. Stir in lemon zest and juice. Allow to cool for several minutes (but do not let set).

3. In a mixing bowl, beat cream cheese and sugar until very smooth. Add gelatin mixture and combine well.

4. In a separate bowl, whip cream until stiff. Gently fold whipped cream into cheese mixture.

5. Pour filling into crust. Refrigerate for at least four hours or overnight.

6. Remove from pan and serve, topped with raspberry sauce (below), fresh raspberries and additional whipped cream.

Easy Raspberry Sauce:

Ingredients

2 cups raspberries (fresh or frozen and thawed)
1/4 cup sugar
1 tablespoon freshly squeezed lemon juice

Directions

1. Combine raspberries, sugar and lemon juice in blender and process until liquidy. (Add more sugar to taste, if desired.)

2. At this point, you can eliminate the seeds by passing through a strainer. We like the seeds!

3. Store in closed container in fridge for several days.

4. This dessert can be stored in an airtight container in the fridge for several days. It also freezes well.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

this is a recipe I found in my document files  it must have been there for a while since there is no url at the bottom. But it does sound good.

Asparagus and Rice Soup

8 servings

Ingredients

1½ pounds asparagus
½ cup extra-virgin olive oil
4 garlic cloves, crushed and peeled
2 cups potatoes, peeled and cut in 1/2-inch pieces
3 cups leeks, chopped, in 1/4-inch white and green pieces
5 quarts water
2 bay leaves
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 cup arborio rice
freshly ground black pepper
1 cup Parmigiano-Reggiano, freshly grated

Directions

1. Rinse the asparagus and snap off the tough bottom stubs. Slice the spears crosswise into 1/3-inch chunks, including tips.

2. Pour 1/3 cup of olive oil into the pot, drop in the crushed garlic and turn on a medium-high flame. Golden the garlic for a minute or 2, just until fragrant and lightly colored, and stir the potato cubes in the hot oil. Cook, stirring now and then, until the potatoes are crusty and starting to stick to the bottom but not browned-lower the heat if necessary-4 or 5 minutes. Stir in the chopped leeks and cook until softened and sizzling, 3 or 4 minutes more.

3. Pour the 5 quarts water into the pot, drop in the bay leaves and tablespoon salt, and stir well, scraping up any crusty potatoes on the bottom. Cover and bring to the boil over high heat. Stir in all the cut asparagus, return to the boil and adjust heat to keep the broth bubbling steadily and slowly reducing.

4. Cook uncovered for about 1-1/2 hours, stirring occasionally, until the soup volume is reduced by almost 1/3 and the broth is full of flavor-tasting is the way to test for doneness. Stir in the rice, return to the boil and cook for 10 minutes, until the grains are al dente, then turn off the heat.

5. Season with freshly ground black pepper and more salt to taste. Stir in 2 tablespoons fresh olive oil and 1/2 cup grated cheese. Serve immediately in warm bowls, with more cheese and oil at the table.

Baked Chicken Enchiladas

Ingredients

1/3 cup Philadelphia Cream Cheese Spread 
1 can (796 mL) crushed tomatoes 
2-1/2 tsp. chili powder 
2 tsp. ground cumin 
1 can (14 fl oz/398 mL) black beans, rinsed 
2-1/2 cups chopped cooked chicken 
1-1/3 cups Kraft Mozza-Cheddar Shredded Cheese, divided 
10 small whole wheat tortillas

Directions

1. HEAT oven 375°F.

2. MICROWAVE cream cheese spread in medium microwaveable bowl on MEDIUM 30 sec. or just until warmed. Add 1/2 cup tomatoes; whisk until well blended. Stir in remaining tomatoes, chili powder, cumin and beans.

3. COMBINE chicken, 3/4 cup bean mixture and 1/3 cup shredded cheese.

4. Spoon 1/3 cup chicken mixture down centre of each tortilla; roll up. Place, seam-sides down, in 13x9-inch baking dish sprayed with cooking spray. Top with remaining bean mixture and shredded cheese.

5. BAKE 30 to 35 min. or until enchiladas are heated through and cheese is melted.

Ziploc® Brand is a registered trademark of S.C. Johnson and Son, Inc. All rights reserved.

Note: Buying meats in large quantities is typically less expensive than buying in smaller portions. Pre-cut or pre-portion the meat into convenient amounts, then freeze in Ziploc® brand Freezer Bags with the Smart Zip® Seal to have on hand for use in preparing quick perfectly portioned weeknight meals.

Family Fun: Set out bowls of chopped lettuce, tomatoes and avocados so everyone can help themselves to their favourite toppings.

Substitute: Substitute canned kidney beans for the black beans.

serving size = 2 enchiladas (286 g) - per serving - Calories 510 - Total fat 17 g - Dietary fibre 12 g

http://www.kraftcanada.com/EN/recipes/baked-chicken-enchiladas-126139.aspx?pf=true&cm_mmc=eml-_-mtdce-_-20121111-_-6002

SCRAMBLED EGG AND MOZZARELLA BREAKFAST PIZZA AUTHOR: JOY OF KOSHER

If you can't decide whether to have scrambled eggs or pizza muffins for breakfast, put it all together for a scrambled egg and mozzarella breakfast pizza. Also great as a late night snack!

2 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

1 WHOLE WHEAT ENGLISH MUFFIN
2 MUSHROOMS, SLICED
2 GREEN ONIONS, FINELY CHOPPED
4 TABLESPOONS DICED GREEN OR RED BELL PEPPER
1/2 CUP EGG SUBSTITUTE
1/4 TEASPOON PEPPER
DASH OREGANO OR ITALIAN SEASONING
4 TEASPOONS PIZZA SAUCE
1/2 CUP SHREDDED LOW-MOISTURE, PART-SKIM MOZZARELLA CHEESE

PREPARATION

1. PREHEAT OVEN TO 350 DEGREES FAHRENHEIT.

2. SPLIT ENGLISH MUFFIN IN HALF AND TOAST. SET ASIDE.

3. HEAT A SMALL NON-STICK SKILLET OVER MEDIUM HEAT. ADD MUSHROOMS, GREEN ONIONS AND BELL PEPPER. COOK, STIRRING CONTINUOUSLY FOR 2 MINUTES, OR UNTIL VEGETABLES ARE SOFTENED.

4. STIR EGG SUBSTITUTE, PEPPER AND OREGANO INTO VEGETABLE MIXTURE. COOK, STIRRING CONTINUOUSLY UNTIL EGG SUBSTITUTE IS SET, ABOUT 2 MINUTES.

5. SPREAD 2 TEASPOONS OF PIZZA SAUCE ONTO EACH ENGLISH MUFFIN HALF. SPOON A QUARTER OF THE EGG MIXTURE OVER PIZZA SAUCE AND TOP WITH A QUARTER OF THE CHEESE. SPOON THE REMAINING EGG MIXTURE AND CHEESE EVENLY ON TOP OF THE MUFFINS.

6. PLACE THE MUFFINS ON A BAKING SHEET AND BAKE* FOR 5 MINUTES, OR UNTIL CHEESE IS MELTED. *OR, BAKE IN A TOASTER OVEN AT 350 DEGREES FAHRENHEIT FOR 5 MINUTES.

SOURCE: NATIONAL DAIRY COUNCIL

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/scrambled-egg-and-mozzarella-breakfast-pizza/

Baked Eggs In Bread Bowls

This delicious dish is a whole traditional breakfast rolled into one, with the eggs baked directly inside a crisp roll and topped, of course, with cheese and bacon! Watch how it all comes together and give it a try at your next brunch.

Serves 6

Youll Need

6 French bread rolls
6 eggs
⅓ cup bacon, diced small
2 tablespoons heavy cream
1 teaspoon tarragon, chopped
1 teaspoon chives, chopped
¼ cup parmesan cheese, shredded
Salt & pepper
⅓ cup bacon, pre-cooked and diced small (for optional garnish)

How To

1. Preheat your oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit.

2. Slice the tops off each dinner roll and carve out enough bread to allow room for one egg. Place rolls on a baking sheet. Reserve tops for later.

3. Line the bottom of each bread cup with 1 tablespoon each of chopped bacon, pressing the bacon against the bottom and sides.

4. Add 1 egg to each hole.

5. Top each bread cup with 1 teaspoon each of heavy cream and a sprinkle of the herbs. Season with salt and pepper, and top with 1 tablespoon each of shredded parmesan cheese.

6. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, until the eggs have set.

7. At the 20 minute mark, place the bread tops on the sheet pan to brown for the last 5 minutes.

8. Garnish with additional cooked diced bacon, if you like. Place the bread tops on rolls and serve.

Recipe slightly adapted from My Recipes

http://tiphero.com/baked-eggs-in-bread-bowls/

Lets throw in a dessert here  I do like pie I admit but this cake just might make me to forgo the pie for a piece of this cake  a large piece of this cake.

Orange Chiffon Cake

For Flashback Friday I'm sharing my favourite cake. My Mom baked it often and I think of her each time I make it. It is light, full of fresh orange flavour and is a wonderful dessert after a heavy meal. It bakes up best in a 9" tube pan - it won't look as nice if baked in an angel food pan. I found mine at a garage sale but I'm sure you could buy one in a specialty kitchen store.

Ingredients

1/4 cups sifted cake flour
1/3 cup fresh orange juice
3/4 cup granulated sugar
3 egg yolks
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 tablespoon grated orange rind
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 cup vegetable oil
3 egg whites
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar

Directions

1. Sift dry ingredients in a large bowl.

2. Make a well and add in order, oil, orange juice, egg yolks and orange rind.

3. Beat with a spoon until smooth.

4. In another bowl, using a mixer, beat egg whites and cream of tartar until stiff peaks form.

5. With a spatula, gently fold beaten eggs whites into orange batter. Pour into an 8 or 9 inch ungreased tube pan.

6. Bake at 325˚ F for about 1/2 hour or until top springs back when touched lightly.

7. Immediately invert and suspend so that cake surface does not touch anything. Cool completely.

8. Remove from pan.

9. Fill with orange filling and ice with 7-minute frosting or use the pudding cream variation below.

Orange filling

Ingredients

6 level tablespoons flour
pinch of salt
1 1/2 cups boiling water
grated rind of 1 orange
2/3 cup sugar
1/2 cup orange juice
2 egg yolks
1 Tbsp. lemon juice
2 Tbsp. butter

Directions

1. Sift sugar flour and salt into the top of a double boiler,

2. Add boiling water to sifted dry ingredients a little at a time, stirring between additions. Mix well.

3. Cook until thickened, stirring constantly.

4. When thick, cover saucepan and cook on low for 20 minutes.

5. Beat egg yolks slightly, add a little of the hot mixture to the egg yolks, stirring constantly.

6. Continue adding hot mixture, a little at a time.

7. Return to double boiler and stir for 2 minutes.

8. Remove from heat, add orange juice and rind and butter and mix well.

Orange Pudding Cream

Ingredients

1 cup orange juice
1 package vanilla instant pudding
1 1/2 cups whipping cream
2 tablespoons orange marmalade
grated orange rind or toasted coconut or mandarin orange segments

Directions

1. Empty vanilla instant pudding mix into a bowl.

2. Add orange juice and blend well.

3. Let stand while you whip cream in another bowl.

4. Fold pudding into whipped cream.

5. Cut cake into one or more layers.

6. To assemble cake, spread orange marmalade between each layer and cover marmalade with some of the pudding cream.

7. Spread remaining pudding cream over top and sides of cake.

8. Garnish with grated orange rind or toasted coconut or mandarin orange segments.

9. Refrigerate until serving.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

I realize super bowl Sunday is past but I would be delighted to see this recipe on the table for supper any day of the week.

Our Epic 50-Ingredient Nachos ADINA STEIMAN

These 50-Ingredient Nachos Will Rule Your Super Bowl

Epi's 50-ingredient nacho platter is essentially divided into 5 sub-nachos, each one featuring toppings inspired by iconic Super Bowl foods. There are spinach-artichoke dip nachos. Buffalo chicken nachos. Meat-lover's pizza nachos. Loaded potato skin nachos. And baby back rib nachos. "For each nacho zone, I made sure to combine spicy, salty, cheesy, and pickle-y flavors," says Rhoda. Lesson learned: Even in the midst of sheer nacho gluttony, certain logic must be maintained.

Step one: Layer the cheese and meaty ingredients first: The first step to 50-ingredient nachos is finding a massive full-sheet pan (or two half-sheet pans). Line the pan with a generous layer of tortilla chips, then start piling on the cheese and each zone's warm toppings (spinach-artichoke dip, BBQ pork, etc.). Now do it all again, starting with another layer of chips. Alternating several layers of chips and toppings ensures even meltingand guarantees that each chip has a good share of toppings. When you have your desired number of layers, slide your nachos in the oven to bake.

Step two: Douse hot nachos with cool toppings: Once the molten nachos emerge from the oven, the second phase of nacho construction can commence. To create maximum contrast, pile on crisp and creamy toppings that are customized to each and every nacho zone. The spinach dip section gets finished with chopped cherry tomatoes. The Buffalo-wing area gets doused with hot sauce and fresh sliced celery. The BBQ-pork zone gets topped with shredded red cabbage, cilantro, and, naturally, more BBQ sauce. (Building 50-ingredient nachos isn't the time to be subtle.)

Step three: the cauldron of queso: There's only one thing that can finish off nachos of this caliber: More cheese. Molten cheese, to be specific. A taco-salad shell provides the perfect receptacle for a lava-like queso cheese dip. Set the queso in the middle of the nachos, giving everyone an equal opportunity to score a championship bite.

Feel free to memorize them and impress your friends and neighbors.

50 ingredients (obvs)
6 9-ounce bags tortilla chips 
3 cups ridged potato chips 
1 crispy tostada bowl or taco salad shell 
5 pounds cheese
6 1/2 pounds meat
6 types of meat
4 varieties of onion
9 kinds of cheese

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes-menus/50-ingredient-super-bowl-nachos-article

Pour yourself a fresh cup of coffee and eat a couple of these shortly after they come out of the over.

Chicago Crispies

Yields: 6 dozen cookies

Ingredients

3 1/2 cups flour
2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
1 cup butter
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup white sugar
1 egg
1 tbsp milk
2 tsp vanilla
1 cup oil
1 cup quick oats
1 cup Rice Krispies
1 cup Corn Flakes
1 cup chocolate chips

Directions

1. Cream together butter, sugars, egg, milk and vanilla.

2. In a separate bowl stir together all dry ingredients and chocolate chips.

3. Alternately beat oil and dry ingredients into creamed butter mixture until well blended.

4. Drop tablespoon mounds of dough onto cookie sheets and bake at 350º F for 10-12 minutes.

5. Allow to cool on pan for 1 minute and remove to cooling racks.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Gobhi Chana Tikka Masala - Cauliflower and Chickpea Tikka Masala

By Petrina Verma Sarkar
Indian Food Expert

Gobhi Chana Tikka Masala is lovely vegetarian alternative to a non-vegetarian Indian favorite! You can make it with many different vegetables but this combination of chickpeas and cauliflower tastes really good! The tikka sauce is easy to cook beforehand and freeze. Just don't add the cream until you are ready to heat and eat. Simply thaw, heat through, add chickpeas and cauliflower and cream and stir. Serve on a bed of plain, boiled Basmati rice or with hot Naan!

Serves 4-6

Ingredients

1 medium sized cauliflower cut into medium florets
Warm water
1 tbsp salt
1 can of Kabuli Chana/ chickpeas
For the gravy: 3 tbsps vegetable/ canola/ sunflower cooking oil
2 medium-sized onions chopped fine
6 cloves garlic chopped fine
5 pods green cardamom
6 medium-sized fresh tomatoes chopped fine
2 tbsps garam masala powder
2 tsps soft brown sugar
1 cup thickened/ double cream
3 tbsps almonds blanched and ground to a paste
Salt to taste
1/4 cup chopped, fresh coriander leaves to garnish with

Preparation

1. After washing throughly, put the cauliflower into a large, deep bowl and cover with warm water.

2. Add the salt and mix well. Allow the florets to soak for 15 minutes then drain the water and keep florets aside.

3. Open the can of chickpeas into a sieve and wash under running water until the water runs clear. Keep aside.

To make the Tikka gravy/ sauce:

1. Heat the oil in a deep pan on a medium flame and add the finely chopped onions. Sauté until the onions are soft and translucent.

2. Now add the pods of green cardamom (split them slightly first) and the garlic. Fry for 2-3 minutes.

3. Add the garam masala powder, brown sugar, chopped tomatoes, ground almonds and stir to mix all together well. Sauté until the tomatoes are soft and a thick paste forms. When the masala paste is truly done, the oil will begin to separate from it and form sheen on top of the masala.

4. Now add the chickpeas and stir to mix well. Cook for 10 minutes.

5. Now add the cauliflower florets and stir gently to avoid breaking them. Cook for 2-3 minutes as you want to keep them crunchy.

6. Next, add the cream and mix well. Turn off the heat.

7. Garnish the dish with chopped coriander leaves and serve on a bed of plain, boiled Basmati rice or hot with freshly made, hot Naans.

Tip: To get a genuine smokey restaurant taste in your homemade Cauliflower and Chickpea Tikka Masala...

1. Make a small bowl out of aluminum foil and place on top of the cooked Cauliflower and Chickpea Tikka Masala when it is cooked.

2. While you are cooking the curry, burn a golf ball-sized lump of coal till red hot. Place this piece of coal in the foil 'bowl' and immediately cover the dish.

3. Allow to stand for 5 minutes. Uncover, remove coal and foil 'bowl', garnish the Cauliflower and Chickpea Tikka Masala and serve.

Another tip: You can also grill the cauliflower before adding to the curry! To do this...

1. Follow the initial steps of washing and soaking in salted water (as above).

2. Then drain thoroughly, pat dry and season with freshly ground red chili flakes.

3. Grill in the oven for 10-12 minutes, turning frequently with a pair of tongs. Remove and keep ready to add to curry at the right stage.

http://indianfood.about.com/od/northindiancuisine/r/Gobhi-Chana-Tikka-Masala-Cauliflower-and-Chickpea-Tikka-Masala

Meatloaf Muffins

By Diana Rattray
Southern Food Expert

Makes 1 Dozen Meatloaf Muffins

These tasty meatloaf muffins are a nice change from the everyday meatloaf, and kids love them. Make sure you use very lean ground beef to keep grease to a minimum. Feel free to use 1 teaspoon of Italian herb blend instead of the oregano and thyme.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1 teaspoon finely minced garlic
1 1/2 pounds extra lean ground beef
1/2 cup soft fine bread crumbs
1 cup ketchup, divided
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 large egg, beaten
1/2 teaspoon dried leaf thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried leaf oregano
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
3/4 teaspoon salt

Preparation

1. Heat the oven to 350°. Lightly grease 12 muffin cups or spray them with nonstick cooking or baking spray.

2. In a large skillet, heat the olive oil over medium heat.

3. Add the onion to the pan and saute until lightly browned and tender.

4. Add the finely minced garlic and cook, stirring, for 1 minute longer.

5. Combine the ground beef with the bread crumbs, 1/2 cup of the ketchup, the Worcestershire sauce, the beaten egg, thyme, oregano, ground black pepper, and salt.

6. Add the sauteed vegetables and mix until well blended.

7. Pack the meat mixture into the prepared muffin cups.

8. Bake the meatloaf muffins for 20 minutes.

9. Top each meatloaf muffin with a few teaspoons of the remaining ketchup.

10. Return to the oven and bake for about 5 to 10 minutes longer. The meatloaves should register at least 160° on an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center of one.

Note: If the muffin cups are a little over-filled, put a baking pan or sheet of foil under the muffin tin to catch any drips.

http://southernfood.about.com/od/meatloafrecipes/r/meatloaf-muffins

Spiced Marinated Lamb Chops with Garlicky Yogurt recipe by Alison Roman

Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

1 1/2 cups whole-milk plain Greek yogurt
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 garlic cloves, finely grated
Kosher salt, freshly ground pepper
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground coriander
3/4 teaspoon ground turmeric
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
2 pounds rib, shoulder, or loin lamb chops, frenched if desired
2 tablespoons vegetable oil, divided

DIRECTIONS

1. Combine yogurt, lemon juice, and garlic in a medium bowl; season with salt and pepper.

2. Transfer ½ cup yogurt mixture to a small bowl and set aside for serving. Stir cumin, coriander, turmeric, and allspice into remaining yogurt mixture. 

3. Season lamb chops with salt and pepper.

4. Using your hands, evenly coat all sides of chops with spiced yogurt mixture (avoiding the bone if they are frenched). Let chops sit at room temperature 30 minutes, or cover and chill up to 12 hours. 

5. Heat 1 Tbsp. oil in a large skillet over medium-high.

6. Wipe off excess marinade from lamb chops and cook half until nicely browned, about 3 minutes per side (the yogurt in the marinade will help them take on color quickly).

7. Remove chops from skillet and pour off fat (no need to wipe it out). Repeat with remaining 1 Tbsp. oil and remaining chops. 

8. Serve lamb chops with reserved yogurt mixture alongside.

Bon Appétit (January 2016)

Pink Grapefruit Bars by Pamela

Pink grapefruit bars are similar to lemon bars but have a sweeter taste I think you'll love. These pink grapefruit bars are so easy to make too.

Author: Pamela Braun
Recipe type: Dessert
Cuisine: American
Serves: 16

Ingredients

For the Crust

¼ pound unsalted butter, at room temperature
¼ cup granulated sugar
1 cups flour
pinch of kosher salt

For the Filling

3 large eggs at room temperature
1cups granulated sugar
1½ tablespoons grated grapefruit zest
½ cup freshly squeezed lemon juice
½ cup flour
Confectioners' sugar, for sprinkling on top

Instructions

For the crust:

1. Pre-heat the oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit.

2. Add the butter and sugar to the bowl of your stand mixer and blend until creamy and light yellow in color.

3. Mix the flour and salt together than add it slowly to the butter and sugar mixture. Keep blending just until the flour becomes mixed with the butter.

4. Dump the dough onto a well-floured work surface and form it into a ball.

5. Flour your hands then flatten the dough and work it into an 8"x8" pan. Make sure that the dough goes up the sides of the pan ½".

6. Use a fork to poke holes in dough that's on the bottom of the pan. This will help to keep the dough from bubbling up when it cooks.

7. Pop the dough into the refrigerator to chill for at least 30 minutes.

8. Bake the crust for 15-20 minutes or until it's lightly browned.

9. Bake the crust for 15 to 20 minutes, until very lightly browned. Let cool on a wire rack. Leave the oven on.

For the filling:

1. Whisk the eggs, sugar, grapefruit zest, grapefruit juice, and flour and flour together.

2. Pour the mixture over the crust and bake for 30-35 minutes or until the filling is set.

3. Let everything cool to room temperature.

4. Before cutting into bars, lightly sprinkle with powdered sugar.

Taco Casserole with Ground Beef Shared by Liz

This spicy and flavorful ground beef casserole is made with a nicely seasoned filling, a crunchy corn chip topping, and a generous amount of shredded cheese. You can vary the toppings, as well. Try it with sliced green onions and cilantro instead of chopped onions and lettuce.

4 to 6 Servings

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds lean ground beef
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon dried leaf oregano
dash of Tabasco sauce
1/2 cup taco sauce
1 can (8 ounces) tomato sauce
1/2 teaspoon salt, or to taste
6 ounce bag corn chips, slightly crumbled
chopped tomato (about 2 tomatoes)
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped lettuce
shredded cheese, about 1 1/2 to 2 cups

Preparation

1. Heat the oven to 350° F. Lightly grease a 2- to 2 1/2-quart baking dish.

2. In a large skillet, brown the ground beef.

3. Stir in the chili powder, garlic powder, oregano, and Tabasco.

4. Add the taco sauce and tomato sauce. Taste and add salt, as needed. Simmer the mixture for 10 minutes.

5. Put half of the ground beef mixture in the bottom of the prepared baking dish.

6. Top with about half of the crumbled corn chips or taco chips.

7. Add remaining ground beef mixture, a layer of chopped tomato, onion, chopped lettuce, and the shredded cheese.

8. Sprinkle the remaining corn chips over the top.

9. Bake at 350° for 12 to 15 minutes, or until the casserole is hot and cheese is melted.

http://southernfood.about.com/od/hamburgcasseroles

Gluten Free Flourless Chocolate Almond Cake by Michael Allen

Mmmmchocolate on chocolate in the form of Chef Michael Allen's Gluten-Free Flourless Chocolate Almond Cake. What could be better than a chocolate-on-chocolate dessert? asks Michael Allen. This recipe by Chef Allen is always a hit. Ideal for gluten-free guests, it can be easily adapted for those with dairy allergy.

SERVES 6

Ingredients:

1 cup whole almonds, divided, or ½ cup additional cocoa
¾ cup unsalted butter or dairy-free replacement, softened + 1 tablespoon for greasing pan
1 cup sugar
4 large eggs
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
Pinch salt
½ cup cocoa
2 cups good-quality chocolate ice cream or dairy-free frozen dessert (flavor of choice)
½ cup Raspberry Puree, for garnish
Whole raspberries, for garnish
Confectioners sugar, for garnish

Directions:

1. Heat oven to 325 degrees. Grease one 6-inch round cake pan or six 2½-inch ring molds. If using ring molds, arrange on sheet pan lined with parchment paper.

2. Toast almonds, if using, in preheated oven until lightly toasted, about 10 minutes. Finely grind ⅔ cup almonds. Coarsely chop remaining ⅓ cup almonds, reserving for garnish.

3. In stand mixer, lightly cream ¾ cup butter or dairy-free replacement and sugar. Add finely ground almonds and combine. Add eggs, one at a time, mixing well after each addition. Scrape down sides of bowl occasionally. Add vanilla and salt.

4. Remove batter from mixer and sift in cocoa, folding into batter gently but thoroughly. Add additional cocoa here if omitting almonds.

5. Pour batter into prepared cake pan or divide evenly among ring molds. Sprinkle coarsely chopped almonds over top, if using, and place cake on center rack of preheated oven. Bake 6-inch cake for 40 minutes, ring molds for 28 minutes or until cake is firm to the touch and toothpick inserted comes out clean.

6. Remove from oven and cool cake on rack until room temperature. Remove from pan.

7. To assemble, place cake wedges or individual molds on dessert plates. Top each with a scoop of ice cream. Spoon Raspberry Puree around cake and garnish with whole raspberries. Dust each cake lightly with confectioners sugar and serve.

Raspberry Puree

MAKES ½ TO ¾ CUP

Ingrediens

12 ounces fresh raspberries or frozen raspberries, thawed and drained 
⅓ cup confectioner's sugar
1 teaspoon lemon juice

Directions

1. Puree raspberries in a food processor.

2. Press puree through a sieve, catching the juice in a medium bowl. Discard the seeds. You should have at least ½ cup of juice.

3. Add sugar and lemon juice and blend. Refrigerate until used.

Each serving with Raspberry Puree contains 716 calories, 46g total fat, 21g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 221mg cholesterol, 109mg sodium, 72g carbohydrate, 9g fiber, 14g protein.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/flourless_chocolate_almond_cake

No Bake Lemon Cheesecake

Spring feels a long way away right now, but that doesnt mean we cant get a jumpstart on dishes that taste like it. After all those heavy cakes and cookies, were craving something light and creamy like this lemon cheesecake! The perfect combination of sweet and tart is so simple to make, and as a bonus, its no-bake! Serves 3 generously, or 6 when cut in half.

Youll Need

12 sheets (about 5 1/2 ounces) regular or cinnamon graham crackers (Gingersnaps or amoretti would be great, too!)
½ cup unsalted butter, melted
2  8-ounce blocks cream cheese, softened to room temperature
1  14-ounce can sweetened condensed milk
½ teaspoon vanilla extract
Zest of 2 lemons
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice

How To

1. Spray three 5-inch mini springform pans with nonstick spray.

2. In a food processor, grind-up the graham crackers into fine crumbs. Add the melted butter and pulse until the mixture comes together in a ball.

3. Divide the crust between the mini pans and press it firmly into the bottoms. Put the pans in the freezer while you prepare the filling.

4. Whip the cream cheese with a hand mixer until light and fluffy. Add the sweetened condensed milk, adding a little at a time to prevent the cream cheese from clumping.

5. Mix in the lemon juice, lemon zest and vanilla extract.

6. Divide the mixture among the springform pans. You should have just enough to fill each one to the top.

7. Refrigerate for at least 4 to 6 hours, or overnight.

8. Top with fresh blueberries or raspberries before serving.

Expert Tips: Remember that no-bake cheesecakes will never be as firm as a baked cheesecake, so dont worry if yours is a little jiggly. The flavor is spot-on, despite being a slightly softer consistency! This recipe should also work with a regularly-sized springform pan. It might take a little longer to set, but if yours is in the fridge overnight, theres no need to worry

http://tiphero.com/no-bake-lemon-cheesecake

I like chocolate but I am not sure I would like it in waffles  however  some of you might so here is a good recipe for Valentines Day morning.

Chocolate Waffles with Cherry Berry Topping

Because waffles are one of those foods you can have any time of day, why not for dessert? This is an easy way to serve a delicious Black Forest type dessert. Make the waffles ahead, if you like, and toast them up on the oven rack for a few minutes just before serving.

Ingredients for 6-8 small waffles

1 cup flour
1/3 cup sugar
6 Tbsp cocoa
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp soda
1 cup buttermilk
2 eggs
3 Tbsp oil
1 tsp vanilla or almond extract

Cherry Berry Topping:

1 can light n' fruity cherry pie filling
2 cups sliced strawberries

Whipped Topping:

1/2 cup cream cheese
1/2 cup confectioner's sugar
1 cup whipping cream
almond extract or vanilla to taste

Method:

1. In mixing bowl, mix dry ingredients.

2. Add wet in order given and mix with hand mixer until thoroughly mixed. Maybe a minute, then let sit while the waffle iron heats.

3. Scoop about 2 serving spoons of batter into center of iron, about 3 inches in diameter (as a round waffle) allowing space on the sides to make a smaller waffle. If using a square waffle iron, just fill as usual and separate sections when done.

4. Cook until done. Remove gently (will be soft) onto wire rack. If too soft to remove, let sit in open iron for a minute. Keep warm in 175 F oven to crisp slightly or re-heat just before serving, if making ahead.

5. Mix cherry pie filling and strawberries

6. Beat whipping cream until stiff, In separate bowl beat cream cheese and sugar, then combine with whipped cream. Add flavor according to taste.

7. Serve each waffle with a nice serving of fruit and cream. Drizzle with chocolate syrup if desired.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Lemon-Parsley Baked Cod Recipe

This is the first fish recipe that got two thumbs up from my picky meat-only eaters. The tangy lemon gives the cod some oomph. Trisha Kruse, Eagle, Idaho

Quick Diabetic Exchange

TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total Time: 30 min.

MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

3 tablespoons lemon juice
3 tablespoons butter, melted
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon lemon-pepper seasoning
4 cod fillets (6 ounces each)
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley
2 teaspoons grated lemon peel

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400°.

2. In a shallow bowl, mix lemon juice and butter.

3. In a separate shallow bowl, mix flour and seasonings.

4. Dip fillets in lemon juice mixture, then in flour mixture to coat both sides; shake off excess.

5. Place in a 13x9-in. baking dish coated with cooking spray.

6. Drizzle with remaining lemon juice mixture.

7. Bake 12-15 minutes or until fish just begins to flake easily with a fork.

8. Mix parsley and lemon peel; sprinkle over fish.

Yield: 4 servings.

Originally published as Lemon-Parsley Baked Cod in Simple & Delicious February/March 2014, p2-12

Nutritional Facts: 1 fillet equals 232 calories, 10 g fat (6 g saturated fat), 87 mg cholesterol, 477 mg sodium, 7 g carbohydrate, trace fiber, 28 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 4 lean meat, 2 fat, 1/2 starch.

Light-Bodied White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a light-bodied white wine such as Sauvignon Blanc or Pinot Grigio.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/lemon-parsley-baked-cod

Chocolate Cinnamon Heart Cookies by Ricki Heller

These cookies are a delicious way to say, I love you. The dough can be used to make any shape shortbread cookies desired. For sandwich cookies, cut out dough into smaller shapes and reduce baking time accordingly; when cooled, fill cookie pairs with Chocolate Buttercream Frosting. Unfilled cookies may be frozen.

MAKES 8 LARGE COOKIES (16 small)

Cookies

Ingedients

⅓ cup coconut sugar
2 tablespoons plain or vanilla-flavor rice milk or milk of choice
40 drops plain or vanilla-flavor liquid stevia
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
¼ cup melted coconut oil
1 tablespoon flax meal
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
¾ cup Rickis All-Purpose Flour Blend or flour blend of choice (page 65), more for rolling
½ teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon xanthan gum
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
⅛ teaspoon fine sea salt

Directions

1. In the bowl of a food processor, combine coconut sugar, milk, stevia, vanilla, coconut oil and flax meal. Process a few seconds to begin dissolving the coconut sugar.

2. Add cocoa powder, flour blend, baking powder, xanthan gum, cinnamon and salt and pulse to incorporate the flour. Then process until mixture comes together to form a soft dough.

3. Turn dough onto a piece of plastic wrap and form into a disk. Wrap and refrigerate until firm, 30 minutes to an hour.

4. Preheat oven to 375°F. Grease a cookie sheet or line it with parchment paper.

5. Dust a clean, flat surface with flour blend. Roll out dough to about ¼-inch thickness. It may crack at first if its really firm. Keep working it and it will soften and begin to roll beautifully. Cut into heart shapes or other desired shape.

6. Place cookies on prepared cookie sheet and bake in preheated oven 10 to 12 minutes until dry on top and browned on the edges. Allow to cool 5 minutes before removing to a rack to cool completely. When cool, spread half the cookies with Buttercream Frosting and top with a cookie of the same size to make cookie sandwiches, if desired.

Chocolate Buttercream Frosting

MAKES 1 CUP

You can use this recipe immediately as a fudgy frosting. For buttercream, refrigerate until firm and then beat with electric beaters until fluffy and lighter in color. Either way makes a creamy filler in sandwich cookies. Sweet potato provides substance and a bit of sweetness. Extra frosting can be frozen. Defrost in the refrigerator overnight; then bring to room temperature and beat with electric beaters before using.

Ingredients

½ cup + 2 tablespoons sweet potato purée*
⅔ cup coconut sugar
20-35 drops plain or vanilla-flavor stevia liquid, to taste
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
-Pinch fine sea salt
¼ cup unsweetened cocoa powder
2½ ounces good-quality unsweetened chocolate, chopped
¼ cup smooth natural sunflower seed butter or sesame tahini
2 tablespoons coconut oil or butter

Directions

1. Place sweet potato, coconut sugar, stevia, vanilla and salt in food processor and process to blend. Add cocoa powder and process until combined. Set aside.

2. In a small, heavy-bottom pot, melt chocolate, sunflower seed butter and coconut oil over lowest possible heat, stirring constantly until chocolate melts. Remove from heat.

3. Add melted chocolate mixture to processed mixture in food processor and blend until smooth and creamy, scraping down sides as necessary. If coconut oil begins to separate (mixture will appear oily and a bit curdled) or if frosting is too thick, add more sweet potato purée or rice milk, 1 tablespoon at a time, blending after each addition until frosting is silky and spreadable.

Each large cookie without filling contains 360 calories, 20g total fat, 12g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 81mg sodium, 48g carbohydrate, 5g fiber, 5g protein.

*TIP: Homemade sweet potato purée is a bit sweeter than the canned variety and adds a lovely caramel flavor to this frosting. To make your own purée, bake a large sweet potato, unpeeled, at 400°F for about 40 minutes, until very soft. Allow to cool completely. Remove skin and purée in a food processor.

Ricki's All-Purpose Flour Blend

MAKES 4 CUPS

Use this blend for all your baking needs. To make your own millet flour, process whole-grain dry millet into a powder in a blender or coffee grinder.

Ingredients

2 cups millet flour
⅔ cup garfava bean flour
⅔ cup potato starch (not potato flour)
⅔ cup arrowroot starch/powder or tapioca starch/flour or cornstarch

Directions

1. Blend ingredients together until thoroughly combined. Refrigerate in an airtight container for up to 6 weeks until used.

Canadian Ricki Heller is a holistic nutritionist and author of Sweet Freedom: Desserts Youll Love Without Wheat, Eggs, Dairy or Refined Sugar.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Chocolate-Cinnamon-Heart-Cookies-3197-1.html?ET=livingwithout:e255143:2062369a:&st=email&s=p_recipe021116&t=button1&omhide=true

Turmeric Milk Latte Elevated

Recipe type: drink, beverage
Cook time: 5 mins 
Total time: 5 mins

Serves: 1

A creamy, savory yet sweet latte made with inflammation fighting turmeric, coconut milk, almond milk, and MCT oil.

Ingredients

½ teaspoon ground turmeric
1 cup almond milk
½ cup full fat canned coconut milk (or you can use 1 tablespoon grass fed butter if you do dairy-- or grass fed ghee)
½ teaspoon vanilla extract
1 tablespoon MCT oil
1 tablespoon honey
Pinch of sea salt
Pinch of ground cinnamon
Pinch of black pepper, optional

Instructions

1. Combine all ingredients, except honey, in a medium hot saucepan and gently warm ingredients while stirring with a spoon to combine.

2. Carefully transfer hot liquid into a blender, tightly seal lid.

3. Blend in your Vitamix until frothy, about 30 seconds. Serve hot and immediately drink.

http://nutritionstripped.com/turmeric-milk-latte-elevated/?utm_source=Nutrition+Stripped+List+%28main+opt-in%29&utm_campaign=f041957967-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_71d00e036f-f041957967-117042321

and that I think is that for this week. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 5th February, 2016 by Lurker*

June's DD *Barb* joined KP

*Tami's* unofficial grandfather came through both lots of back surgery last week well.

Gary (*Sam's* SIL) is much better after his car accident last week and likely back at work on Monday. *Flyty1n* was rear ended this Friday by an uninsured driver- whiplash.

Three of our families are dealing with similar issues with SILs, *Gwen, jheiens & Mags7* - ongoing prayers needed for all 3 SILs and the families.

Rookie heard from *Dreamweaver* - her brother is taking over the care of their mother so Jynx is hoping to have more time and to be able to rejoin us again.

*Southern Gal* has pneumonia- slowly recovering

*Budasha's * left eye is better but now her right eye is infected and needs drops.

*Sugarsugar's* friend with cancer is actually a bit better- not sure what this means. But another friend has been diagnosed with Motor Neuron Disease-already wheel chair bound and not able to take weight for herself so needs a hoist for transfers.

*purl2divas* DH had surgery on his carotid artery Monday morning- went well.

*puplover* has a granddaughter due the 20th who has a cleft lip- wont know about the palate until she is born.

*Machriste* has viral conjunctivitis- apparently very contagious, so having to take great care.

*Gweniepooh* had a snow fall.

*Sam (thewren)* has not been feeling too well, but says he is "on the upswing" today.

*Rookie's* DD has had her colonoscopy and she may have Crohne's. Biopsy results to follow. Rookie herself has a very sore throat.

PHOTOS
2 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
2 - *Oneapril* - Owl scarf
5 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
9 - *Cashmeregma* - Fireworks for Tim!
12 - *Lurker* - Scarf/Sunrise/Beautiful gardens/Sunrise
15 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
18 - *Gwen* - Winter garden/Cats
24 - *Lurker* - Horses (June's DS's photo)
26 - *Swedenme* - Domkyrka Cathedral in Linköping, Sweden
27 - *Swedenme* - Flowery cardigan
29 - *Gwen* - Wave!
32 - *Bonnie* - Travelling vine scarf
34 - *Gagesmom * - Hat number 99!
35 - *Darowil* - Socks
39 - *Caren* - Wristwarmers
40 - *Tami* - Snow
40 - *Bubba* - Snow/Shawl & baby bonnet
45 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat / Dogs
45 - *Sorlenna* - Guernsey
47 - *Gagesmom* - Gage's math test/Cupcakes
53 - *Caren* - Coffee/Dinner
59 - *Gwen* - Snow
61 - *Gagesmom* - Hats #s 99 & 100!
61 - *Oneapril* - Narnia?
66 - *Caren* - Coffee
67 - *Cashmeregma* - Waistband for skirt
69 - *Gagesmom* - Snowflakes
71 - *Gagesmom* - 100 baby hats!
73 - *Gwen* - Cabinet / Craft room
78 - *Bonnie* - Quilt
90 - *Lurker* - Cowl
95 - *Kate* - Luke, mum & Caitlin
99 - *Budasha* - Snow/Sweaters
100 - *Gagesmom* - Snow

RECIPES
42 - *Poledra* - Carne Guisada 
63 - *Oneapril* - Corn tortillas
73 - *Caren* - Baked eggs in bread bowls (link)
78 - *Lurker* - Lemon curd & pastry (downloads)
93 - *Sam* - Gluten free candy/Gluten free recipes (links)

CRAFTS
15 - *Flyty1n* - Unforseen health benefits of knitting (link)
16 - *Sam* - Frostbite cowl (link)
18 - *Cashmeregma* - Provisional cast on (link)
21 - *Sam* - Heart Dance socks (link)
27 - *Rookie* - Matching cast on & bind off (link)
32 - *Poledra* - Cabled & buttoned wrap (link)
36 - *Bonnie* - Mary Maxim Prism yarn (link)
44 - *Gwen* - Brea bag (link)
58 - *Sam* - Premmie hats patterns (link)
94 - *Budasha* - Winter white car coat (link)

OTHERS
15 - *Gwen* - The elephants who came to dinner (link)
21 - *Sam* - Heartening story (link)
40 - *TNS* - Trapped gran!
45 - *Sam* - Marriage proposal (links)
55 - *Lurker* - Funnies (from MSJ)
66 - *Caren* - A brief history of thongs (link)
77 - *Poledra* - Chicken & waffles (link)
83 - *Purl2diva* - Faith & facecloths (link)
95 - *Sassafras* - Restless legs (link)
95 - *Cashmeregma* - Prada shoes (link)
96 - *Cashmeregma* - The Barn Inn (link)
96 - *Cashmeregma* - Kim Novak (before & after)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam I am looking forward to trying the asparagus and rice soup. Sounds delicious.

Thank you Kate for the summary&#128077;

Woot woot.&#128513; 1st page


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I should mention that most of the first part of the summary, to page 54 was Margaret's work I am afraid I may not have done too good a job- I have been finding it hard to concentrate.
Will go back and read Sam's opening.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I should mention that most of the first part of the summary, to page 54 was Margaret's work I am afraid I may not have done too good a job- I have been finding it hard to concentrate.
> Will go back and read Sam's opening.


Thank you too Julie. All of you ladies do so much to help us with the summaries.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Glad to hear you are feeling much better Sam and hoping Heidi does not get what the rest of the family had . 
I made good old fashioned Shepherd s pie with roasted vegtables tonight . Been wanting to make it for a few nights now but no one was interested so tonight I just thought Hey I'm chef so I'll make what I want and guess what they both thought it was tasty and finished off what was left . I was looking forward to eating it myself


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling much better Sam and hoping Heidi does not get what the rest of the family had .
> I made good old fashioned Shepherd s pie with roasted vegtables tonight . Been wanting to make it for a few nights now but no one was interested so tonight I just thought Hey I'm chef so I'll make what I want and guess what they both thought it was tasty and finished off what was left . I was looking forward to eating it myself


I guess you'll have to make another soon, Sonja!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant to include this but forgot. think it would be a fun dessert. --- sam

Vegan Gluten-Free Heart Pie Pops By So Delicious

Bless your gluten-free heart! You deserve an adorable vegan, gluten-free pie pop with yummy fruit filling and a gluten free crust. This recipe by So Delicious yields enough to share with the ones you love!

Ingredients

Crust

1½ C Sarah's gluten free flour blend
2 Tbsp cane sugar
½ tsp salt
4 Tbsp Earth Balance vegan butter, cold
3 Tbsp Spectrum organic non-hydrogenated shortening
4-6 Tbsp ice-cold water

Filling

½ C strawberry, raspberry or cherry jam
2 Tbsp So Delicious Dairy Free Coconut Milk or Almond Milk
2 Tbsp cane sugar
15 lollipop sticks

Directions

1. Sift together flour blend, sugar and salt. Add vegan butter and shortening. Using pastry cutter, combine ingredients until resembles a course meal. Pour in 4 tablespoons cold water. Continue to blend until dough comes together (add another tablespoon of water if needed). Pat dough into round disc, wrap in plastic wrap and place in refrigerator for an hour or until ready to use.

2. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

3. Line two large baking sheets with parchment paper.

4. Place dough onto large piece of plastic wrap and top with another piece of plastic wrap.

5. Roll out until 1/4-inch thick.

6. Remove top piece of plastic wrap. Using heart-shaped cookie cutter, cut out 24-30 hearts. Repeat with remaining dough if necessary.

7. . Place half of hearts onto prepared cookies sheets, leaving room for lollipop sticks (I put 6 hearts on each pan).

8. Fill each heart with about 2 teaspoons jam, leaving edges clean.

9. Press lollipop stick into bottom of jam-filled hearts.

10. Top with additional heart. Crimp edges with fork.

11. Brush each heart with coconut milk and sprinkle with cane sugar.

12. Bake pie pops for 20-24 minutes, until edges are golden brown.

13. Carefully place pie pops on cooling rack to cool completely.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Vegan-Gluten-Free-Heart-Pie-Pops-So-Delicious


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was perfect julie - thanks for filling in for margaret. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I should mention that most of the first part of the summary, to page 54 was Margaret's work I am afraid I may not have done too good a job- I have been finding it hard to concentrate.
> Will go back and read Sam's opening.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sam I am looking forward to trying the asparagus and rice soup. Sounds delicious.
> 
> Me too, Mel. that's the recipe that spoke to me as well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling much better Sam and hoping Heidi does not get what the rest of the family had .
> I made good old fashioned Shepherd s pie with roasted vegtables tonight . Been wanting to make it for a few nights now but no one was interested so tonight I just thought Hey I'm chef so I'll make what I want and guess what they both thought it was tasty and finished off what was left . I was looking forward to eating it myself


Ditto from me Sam, along with thanks to you and the ladies for the summary. Love shepherds pie and looking forward to having it tomorrow.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

marking my spot, be back as soon as I finish last 10 pages or so of last week.

WOW p1.   :lol: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess you'll have to make another soon, Sonja!


It was tasty and I didn't forget it was in the oven always a bonus :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks once again for the opening & the summary, Sam and ladies!

I have now a sleeve about elbow length...for some reason that seems to be going slower than the body. Ha ha. I'll get there.

I've been sitting here trying to think how to fix chicken again...haven't read through all the recipes yet either.

Glad you're feeling better Sam, and I hope Heidi doesn't get the crud and that all in your household are mended soon.

Hugs & blessings to all, and I'll be back later.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Be back soon, time to put on some good rock and roll music and get some housework done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.....no need for apology....you ladies ALL are wonderful


gagesmom said:


> Thank you too Julie. All of you ladies do so much to help us with the summaries.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good eve all, Sam, thanks for the great start, Margaret, Julie, and Kate thanks for the summary. 
I can't believe that it's only 5:21pm now and I'm on this weeks TP and caught up with the last one, miracles do happen. 
Oh, David helped me get the curtains I made up, I posted on last week, but here they are again, I think they turned out good. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great opening Sam and ladies. 

Bad news good news.....this week at the high school my grandkids attend it was brought to light that a 15 yr old girl had been raped and attempted sodomy during school hours by 3 male students. It happened a month ago and there had been an attempted cover up. Long story short, it was happened in a stairwell and caught on video. Good news....Boys have been arrested and today the principal was fired. Security has also been increased at the school with additional police officers and more cameras. I had the unfortunate experience of working under this principal who in my opinion had no principles, lied, etc. and I am thrilled he has been given the sack.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good eve all, Sam, thanks for the great start, Margaret, Julie, and Kate thanks for the summary.
> I can't believe that it's only 5:21pm now and I'm on this weeks TP and caught up with the last one, miracles do happen.
> Oh, David helped me get the curtains I made up, I posted on last week, but here they are again, I think they turned out good. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


Liking the curtains Kaye


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great drapes. You can come make some for my house anytime.


Poledra65 said:


> Good eve all, Sam, thanks for the great start, Margaret, Julie, and Kate thanks for the summary.
> I can't believe that it's only 5:21pm now and I'm on this weeks TP and caught up with the last one, miracles do happen.
> Oh, David helped me get the curtains I made up, I posted on last week, but here they are again, I think they turned out good. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Those curtains are very professional looking Kate. Well done


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick check in as I am working tomorrow and want some sleep. Then I will have 2 days off from work. I am looking forward to finishing the 2nd mermaid tail afghan so I will be knitting this weekend. We have been getting snow all day today. I am hoping that David is not driving here today as there are so many accidents on the highway today. I stayed off of the highway and took backroads to and from work. I will be leaving extra early in the morning as more inches of snow are expected overnight and throughout the day tomorrow. It is also suppose to be quite frigid this weekend.

Stay warm and safe everyone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Good eve all, Sam, thanks for the great start, Margaret, Julie, and Kate thanks for the summary.
> I can't believe that it's only 5:21pm now and I'm on this weeks TP and caught up with the last one, miracles do happen.
> Oh, David helped me get the curtains I made up, I posted on last week, but here they are again, I think they turned out good. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


The curtains look wonderful. So glad David could help you put them up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great opening Sam and ladies.
> 
> Bad news good news.....this week at the high school my grandkids attend it was brought to light that a 15 yr old girl had been raped and attempted sodomy during school hours by 3 male students. It happened a month ago and there had been an attempted cover up. Long story short, it was happened in a stairwell and caught on video. Good news....Boys have been arrested and today the principal was fired. Security has also been increased at the school with additional police officers and more cameras. I had the unfortunate experience of working under this principal who in my opinion had no principles, lied, etc. and I am thrilled he has been given the sack.


Oh my gosh! I'm so glad that they've been arrested, I think the principal should be arrested too, but he's gone a long way to ruining his career at least. 
That poor child, I hope she gets appropriate counseling and recovers as well as can be expected.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liking the curtains Kaye


Thank you Melody.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great drapes. You can come make some for my house anytime.


 Thank you Gwen, but I think I'll pass, it took me 6 or so hours just to do those. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Those curtains are very professional looking Kate. Well done


Thank you, I'm not good at sewing straight lines, thank goodness the sewing machine does a pretty good job of that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick check in as I am working tomorrow and want some sleep. Then I will have 2 days off from work. I am looking forward to finishing the 2nd mermaid tail afghan so I will be knitting this weekend. We have been getting snow all day today. I am hoping that David is not driving here today as there are so many accidents on the highway today. I stayed off of the highway and took backroads to and from work. I will be leaving extra early in the morning as more inches of snow are expected overnight and throughout the day tomorrow. It is also suppose to be quite frigid this weekend.
> 
> Stay warm and safe everyone.


He's home today, but he's headed back your way on Monday, hopefully it will be better by then, stay safe going to and fro. 
He really appreciates your weather and road condition updates.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, I'm sorry that your family has been hit with the crud but am glad to hear that you are getting back to your sleep routine. Nice variety of recipes. Always like to have new soup recipes.

Julie and Margaret, your summaries are always so helpful. Thank you both.

Back to read the posts now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was perfect julie - thanks for filling in for margaret. --- sam


Thanks Sam- I have the easy part- only every so often!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was tasty and I didn't forget it was in the oven always a bonus :lol:


Too true- the potato can be too crispy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks once again for the opening & the summary, Sam and ladies!
> 
> I have now a sleeve about elbow length...for some reason that seems to be going slower than the body. Ha ha. I'll get there.
> 
> ...


I just got a new recipe for chicken which you might like. I'm planning to make it tomorrow:

Sesame Chicken

1/4 c. liquid honey
2 tbsp. sesame seeds
2 tbsp. sesame oil
2 tbsp. soy sauce
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 lb. drumsticks

Whisk together honey, seeds, oil, soy sauce & garlic. Pat drumsticks dry and toss with sauce. Arrange chicken on parchment sheet and bake in 400 degree oven, turning
occasionally, until juices run clear, about 25 minutes.

I cut the recipe in half and am using thighs. I ran out of soy sauce so am using hoisin sauce..and don't have sesame seeds on hand. I guess I should wait until I have all the ingredients but I'm making do.

Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good eve all, Sam, thanks for the great start, Margaret, Julie, and Kate thanks for the summary.
> I can't believe that it's only 5:21pm now and I'm on this weeks TP and caught up with the last one, miracles do happen.
> Oh, David helped me get the curtains I made up, I posted on last week, but here they are again, I think they turned out good. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


Nice job on the curtains.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great opening Sam and ladies.
> 
> Bad news good news.....this week at the high school my grandkids attend it was brought to light that a 15 yr old girl had been raped and attempted sodomy during school hours by 3 male students. It happened a month ago and there had been an attempted cover up. Long story short, it was happened in a stairwell and caught on video. Good news....Boys have been arrested and today the principal was fired. Security has also been increased at the school with additional police officers and more cameras. I had the unfortunate experience of working under this principal who in my opinion had no principles, lied, etc. and I am thrilled he has been given the sack.


That is terrible. That poor girl will probably be scarred for life. Was it the principal who tried to cover it up? Hope the boys get the punishment they deserve.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm off to do some more knitting now that I'm caught up. Everyone enjoy your evening. Stay warm and healthy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> That is terrible. That poor girl will probably be scarred for life. Was it the principal who tried to cover it up? Hope the boys get the punishment they deserve.


Agreed. He and the boys should be prosecuted, and I hope the girl receives all the help possible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, forgot to say that I hope you and Heidi don't get the crud that everyone else has, and I'm glad that Bentley is getting better. Hopefully everyone else will get over it quick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, off to knit, may check in in a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound good Liz. I've copied it; thanks.


budasha said:


> I just got a new recipe for chicken which you might like. I'm planning to make it tomorrow:
> 
> Sesame Chicken
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

yep he was. A real A**!!!


budasha said:


> That is terrible. That poor girl will probably be scarred for life. Was it the principal who tried to cover it up? Hope the boys get the punishment they deserve.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have been communicating with oldest DD quite a bit this evening. Today is oldest DGS's 19th birthday and tomorrow is when she is planning to move after her alcoholic DH goes to work. My poor baby is feeling so stressed, horrible, etc. Please keep her and her family (DH, too) in prayer. She is second guessing herself and blaming herself... saying she is a bad parent....I know many of you understand some of what she is going through. I wish I had a magic wand right now. I am praying that God wrap her in His arms and gives her strength, comfort, and peace. I'm feeling weepy myself that she they are having to go through this. TTYL


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great opening Sam and ladies.
> 
> Bad news good news.....this week at the high school my grandkids attend it was brought to light that a 15 yr old girl had been raped and attempted sodomy during school hours by 3 male students. It happened a month ago and there had been an attempted cover up. Long story short, it was happened in a stairwell and caught on video. Good news....Boys have been arrested and today the principal was fired. Security has also been increased at the school with additional police officers and more cameras. I had the unfortunate experience of working under this principal who in my opinion had no principles, lied, etc. and I am thrilled he has been given the sack.


Well, glad the ex principal is gone if he was prepared to protect rapists. Hope that the girl gets all the help she needs to get past the actions of these junior pedophiles and glad that they have been charged. What a way to ruin a number of peoples futures. Also glad that security has been increased.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Just a quick check in as I am working tomorrow and want some sleep. Then I will have 2 days off from work. I am looking forward to finishing the 2nd mermaid tail afghan so I will be knitting this weekend. We have been getting snow all day today. I am hoping that David is not driving here today as there are so many accidents on the highway today. I stayed off of the highway and took backroads to and from work. I will be leaving extra early in the morning as more inches of snow are expected overnight and throughout the day tomorrow. It is also suppose to be quite frigid this weekend.
> 
> Stay warm and safe everyone.


For all on the roads, please stay safe when dealing with your dangerous conditions, even if you take back roads to avoid highway chaos.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good eve all, Sam, thanks for the great start, Margaret, Julie, and Kate thanks for the summary.
> I can't believe that it's only 5:21pm now and I'm on this weeks TP and caught up with the last one, miracles do happen.
> Oh, David helped me get the curtains I made up, I posted on last week, but here they are again, I think they turned out good. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


Love the curtains, Kaye


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> I just got a new recipe for chicken which you might like. I'm planning to make it tomorrow:
> 
> Sesame Chicken
> 
> ...


As I do not eat drumsticks (unless they are the icecream kind) I will sub chicken tenders or breast strips for them. Rest should be easy. I take it 400 degree oven is F, not C. Will have to check conversion.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been communicating with oldest DD quite a bit this evening. Today is oldest DGS's 19th birthday and tomorrow is when she is planning to move after her alcoholic DH goes to work. My poor baby is feeling so stressed, horrible, etc. Please keep her and her family (DH, too) in prayer. She is second guessing herself and blaming herself... saying she is a bad parent....I know many of you understand some of what she is going through. I wish I had a magic wand right now. I am praying that God wrap her in His arms and gives her strength, comfort, and peace. I'm feeling weepy myself that she they are having to go through this. TTYL


Sending energy for you and your family to cope with the changes for the next few days. Please, without telling her they are from me, give them all big hugs from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As I do not eat drumsticks (unless they are the icecream kind) I will sub chicken tenders or breast strips for them. Rest should be easy. I take it 400 degree oven is F, not C. Will have to check conversion.


about 200* Heather. Maybe 180- depends a lot on whether you have fan-forced or conventional.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, I understand your emotions just now.

Yesterday Ben told Susan that Tim was the cause of the break up of their marriage and he'd ''spent the last 4 years raising him." Which of us knew that helping get breakfast ready for Tim and the two adults so that the boy could get to school before 7:45 AM constituted ''raising a child''--and one with physical handicaps that prevent him from doing what a typical 17 yo can do for himself. The man never ever had to help the boy bathe or clean him up after a BM as his mom and I do on a regular basis. . . . . . Even DD#1 stepped in when she and I took him on the class trip to Washington, D.C., while traveling for three days on a tour bus. And we counted it our privilege to accompany him and his classmates. In fact, 2 of the dads made it their responsibility to assist him on to of off of the bus every time he left or returned to it--without being asked to help or reminded of the need.

I think I could have slugged him with a two-by-heavy upside his head, had I been there when he spewed that bit of egotistical garbage. It has now been everyone's fault but his since this mess began over 3 months ago!! The ego or the problems (mental) he must have just blow my mind. I would never have suspected these behaviors of him; now, I'm surprised that it took this long for them to show out. I'm suspecting there are problems with his own maturity/emotional development that started a long time ago in his early childhood. He hid it so well.

My apologies for dropping this dirty laundry in your laps. I am embarrassed for him and this ugliness toward Tim of all people. Tim is not a saint by any means but he is one of God's saints just the same.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, you are all in my prayers. Remember this is a bad time, but you have been through other bad times and made it, so you will make it through this.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

On an entirely different note: Today is pearlone's birthday. I sent her a PM earlier and heard back shortly before I went off on that rant about Ben.

Her DH is to have a surgery on his mouth/tongue this month to remove a ''huge'' tumor. She said that the surgery is expected to take quite some time. She has a blood clot on her leg and needs cataract surgery on both eyes. She has been trying to keep up with reading our posts but posting is not easy for her. She asks for all the prayer warriors to step into the gap for them.

It is not known if they will be able to make it to KAP this time around.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

They are in my prayers, Joy. I hope her birthday is as happy as possible.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes and the summaries..both are so helpful. The new curtains are wonderful. Great job. I've downloaded the German chicken soup with dumplings. It will be great for this coming week. 
Our temperature inversion continues with stinky, dirty air and continual fog/smog. I have not even taken Molly for walks as I know that the air is bad for both of us. We are needing wind or a storm to drive out this stagnant air. I pity the poor outside animals who have to breathe this all day and night. 
Prayers for those in difficult circumstances, esp. dealing with Ben. What a nightmare.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> about 200* Heather. Maybe 180- depends a lot on whether you have fan-forced or conventional.


Little bench top oven, sort of a big toaster oven, but bakes real well..

Thanks Julie


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely drapes. I'm not a sewer but did make curtains for various rooms when we were young and very poor. A fairly straight line is about the extent of my talent.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, I understand your emotions just now.
> 
> Yesterday Ben told Susan that Tim was the cause of the break up of their marriage and he'd ''spent the last 4 years raising him." Which of us knew that helping get breakfast ready for Tim and the two adults so that the boy could get to school before 7:45 AM constituted ''raising a child''--and one with physical handicaps that prevent him from doing what a typical 17 yo can do for himself. The man never ever had to help the boy bathe or clean him up after a BM as his mom and I do on a regular basis. . . . . . Even DD#1 stepped in when she and I took him on the class trip to Washington, D.C., while traveling for three days on a tour bus. And we counted it our privilege to accompany him and his classmates. In fact, 2 of the dads made it their responsibility to assist him on to of off of the bus every time he left or returned to it--without being asked to help or reminded of the need.
> 
> ...


Those sort of issues are probably why I never felt comfortable with close physical relationships and did not have children. I dread to think of the mess I would have made of a child if I had had one. I only have to watch the struggles my nieces and nephew deal with, with varying conditions, to be glad I did not have my own.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday Pearlone. Praying all surgeries go successfully and that you can be back with us raring to go.



jheiens said:


> On an entirely different note: Today is pearlone's birthday. I sent her a PM earlier and heard back shortly before I went off on that rant about Ben.
> 
> Her DH is to have a surgery on his mouth/tongue this month to remove a ''huge'' tumor. She said that the surgery is expected to take quite some time. She has a blood clot on her leg and needs cataract surgery on both eyes. She has been trying to keep up with reading our posts but posting is not easy for her. She asks for all the prayer warriors to step into the gap for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen,

Prayers for your daughter and her family. Wouldn't it be nice if you could give her a kiss and make it all better? I'm sure your love and support will be a comfort and help to her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just marking my spot. I have just finished last week. I will try to keep up this week, but I don't know how well I will do. I need to ask for prayers again, please. DH's DBIL that had lung cancer passed away this evening. We know no other details yet. We have some work being done to the house tomorrow morning, but will probably go to Columbus as soon as it is finished. We will need to be back for DH to go to work on Monday, at least for a couple of hours. I don't think services will be that soon. Then will go back down. We may not even stay tomorrow night. We will play it by ear, and I will pack clothes for at least one night. I don't have the answering machine hooked up. Everyone has our cell phone numbers, but have not heard anything. We were out for supper and were talking to DH's nephew, when nephew got a call from his sister to tell him. That is how we found out. I don't know if anyone tried calling our house. It was snowing horribly when we got there, so hard you could hardly see half a city block. We are getting Lake Effect snow bands off and on all evening, & looks to continue all night. Nephew's mother decided to leave for Columbus right away, in the snow. Alone. No stopping her. Hoping she made it safely. Also hoping she, who can be very emotional and stirs pot easily, doesn't make things harder. Oh well. It will be what it will be. 

Prayers and hugs for all. 

Off to bed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Joy, I missed your post earlier. I am with you on the feelings you have on this. What a bitter man, as well as immature and nasty. Prayers for you all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for the family at this sad time, Tami. Take extra care in the bad weather.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers for Pearlone and her DH.What a lot of problems to cope with at one time. Hoping for the best outcomes for everyone. Does she have children close by who can be of assistance and support?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Just marking my spot. I have just finished last week. I will try to keep up this week, but I don't know how well I will do. I need to ask for prayers again, please. DH's DBIL that had lung cancer passed away this evening. We know no other details yet. We have some work being done to the house tomorrow morning, but will probably go to Columbus as soon as it is finished. We will need to be back for DH to go to work on Monday, at least for a couple of hours. I don't think services will be that soon. Then will go back down. We may not even stay tomorrow night. We will play it by ear, and I will pack clothes for at least one night. I don't have the answering machine hooked up. Everyone has our cell phone numbers, but have not heard anything. We were out for supper and were talking to DH's nephew, when nephew got a call from his sister to tell him. That is how we found out. I don't know if anyone tried calling our house. It was snowing horribly when we got there, so hard you could hardly see half a city block. We are getting Lake Effect snow bands off and on all evening, & looks to continue all night. Nephew's mother decided to leave for Columbus right away, in the snow. Alone. No stopping her. Hoping she made it safely. Also hoping she, who can be very emotional and stirs pot easily, doesn't make things harder. Oh well. It will be what it will be.
> 
> Prayers and hugs for all.
> 
> Off to bed.


Tami, hugs to you and your family at this horrible time, one of the few comforts is that DH's DBIL is no longer in pain, a small comfort within the pain of the loss.

Um just finished reading the rest. Here's hoping DN's DM makes it safely and does not add to the family's anguish.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have no words. I will just send this. {{{{{All who are hurting}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Joy, I missed your post earlier. I am with you on the feelings you have on this. What a bitter man, as well as immature and nasty. Prayers for you all.


I am in agreement with Mary on this.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Prayers and hugs to those who are hurting. It seems there is never a lack of sadness and burdens to face.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

while we were cleaning the other day heidi says lghtly 'dad - what do you think about valances (I have no curtains at any of the windows - i don't like curtains - and she knew what i was going to say) - i told her i would come over and enjoy hers. lol all i got was 'oh dad". great curtains poledra - looks great in your house. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good eve all, Sam, thanks for the great start, Margaret, Julie, and Kate thanks for the summary.
> I can't believe that it's only 5:21pm now and I'm on this weeks TP and caught up with the last one, miracles do happen.
> Oh, David helped me get the curtains I made up, I posted on last week, but here they are again, I think they turned out good. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he really should be prosecuted along with the three boys. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Great opening Sam and ladies.
> 
> Bad news good news.....this week at the high school my grandkids attend it was brought to light that a 15 yr old girl had been raped and attempted sodomy during school hours by 3 male students. It happened a month ago and there had been an attempted cover up. Long story short, it was happened in a stairwell and caught on video. Good news....Boys have been arrested and today the principal was fired. Security has also been increased at the school with additional police officers and more cameras. I had the unfortunate experience of working under this principal who in my opinion had no principles, lied, etc. and I am thrilled he has been given the sack.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the frigid has already stared - my goodness is it cold outside - tip kitty came in to sleep which she doesn't do very often - so you know it is cold. --- sam



pacer said:


> Just a quick check in as I am working tomorrow and want some sleep. Then I will have 2 days off from work. I am looking forward to finishing the 2nd mermaid tail afghan so I will be knitting this weekend. We have been getting snow all day today. I am hoping that David is not driving here today as there are so many accidents on the highway today. I stayed off of the highway and took backroads to and from work. I will be leaving extra early in the morning as more inches of snow are expected overnight and throughout the day tomorrow. It is also suppose to be quite frigid this weekend.
> 
> Stay warm and safe everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you will be just fine. i wonder what poppy seed would taste like? --- sam



budasha said:


> I just got a new recipe for chicken which you might like. I'm planning to make it tomorrow:
> 
> Sesame Chicken
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - someone needs to run straight to therapy - it sounds to me like he doesn't want to take any responsibility for his own actions. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Gwen, I understand your emotions just now.
> 
> Yesterday Ben told Susan that Tim was the cause of the break up of their marriage and he'd ''spent the last 4 years raising him." Which of us knew that helping get breakfast ready for Tim and the two adults so that the boy could get to school before 7:45 AM constituted ''raising a child''--and one with physical handicaps that prevent him from doing what a typical 17 yo can do for himself. The man never ever had to help the boy bathe or clean him up after a BM as his mom and I do on a regular basis. . . . . . Even DD#1 stepped in when she and I took him on the class trip to Washington, D.C., while traveling for three days on a tour bus. And we counted it our privilege to accompany him and his classmates. In fact, 2 of the dads made it their responsibility to assist him on to of off of the bus every time he left or returned to it--without being asked to help or reminded of the need.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for your loss tami - you be carefull driving tomorrow. sending hugs to you both. -- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Just marking my spot. I have just finished last week. I will try to keep up this week, but I don't know how well I will do. I need to ask for prayers again, please. DH's DBIL that had lung cancer passed away this evening. We know no other details yet. We have some work being done to the house tomorrow morning, but will probably go to Columbus as soon as it is finished. We will need to be back for DH to go to work on Monday, at least for a couple of hours. I don't think services will be that soon. Then will go back down. We may not even stay tomorrow night. We will play it by ear, and I will pack clothes for at least one night. I don't have the answering machine hooked up. Everyone has our cell phone numbers, but have not heard anything. We were out for supper and were talking to DH's nephew, when nephew got a call from his sister to tell him. That is how we found out. I don't know if anyone tried calling our house. It was snowing horribly when we got there, so hard you could hardly see half a city block. We are getting Lake Effect snow bands off and on all evening, & looks to continue all night. Nephew's mother decided to leave for Columbus right away, in the snow. Alone. No stopping her. Hoping she made it safely. Also hoping she, who can be very emotional and stirs pot easily, doesn't make things harder. Oh well. It will be what it will be.
> 
> Prayers and hugs for all.
> 
> Off to bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, prayers and hugs, it's a very difficult thing to go through, as much as I loved my dad, I was very happy to not have to deal with the alcohol use after he moved out, much less stress on us kids.

Joy, I'm so sorry that Ben has become this way, it's always easier to blame someone else than to take responsibility himself. I hope and pray that Susan and the rest of you can have peace and move forward fairly easily and that Ben eventually finds some sort of peace and joy in life. Tim is a blessing in so many ways, the things he cannot do for himself are not his fault and are by far surpassed by the joy and love that he's brought into the world with him. Someday too late, those that have walked out of his life will realize the truth of that and what they've missed out on.
Hugs for all of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> On an entirely different note: Today is pearlone's birthday. I sent her a PM earlier and heard back shortly before I went off on that rant about Ben.
> 
> Her DH is to have a surgery on his mouth/tongue this month to remove a ''huge'' tumor. She said that the surgery is expected to take quite some time. She has a blood clot on her leg and needs cataract surgery on both eyes. She has been trying to keep up with reading our posts but posting is not easy for her. She asks for all the prayer warriors to step into the gap for them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting us know Joy, that's a lot going on for them, healing energies and prsyers. And Happy Birthday !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just marking my spot. I have just finished last week. I will try to keep up this week, but I don't know how well I will do. I need to ask for prayers again, please. DH's DBIL that had lung cancer passed away this evening. We know no other details yet. We have some work being done to the house tomorrow morning, but will probably go to Columbus as soon as it is finished. We will need to be back for DH to go to work on Monday, at least for a couple of hours. I don't think services will be that soon. Then will go back down. We may not even stay tomorrow night. We will play it by ear, and I will pack clothes for at least one night. I don't have the answering machine hooked up. Everyone has our cell phone numbers, but have not heard anything. We were out for supper and were talking to DH's nephew, when nephew got a call from his sister to tell him. That is how we found out. I don't know if anyone tried calling our house. It was snowing horribly when we got there, so hard you could hardly see half a city block. We are getting Lake Effect snow bands off and on all evening, & looks to continue all night. Nephew's mother decided to leave for Columbus right away, in the snow. Alone. No stopping her. Hoping she made it safely. Also hoping she, who can be very emotional and stirs pot easily, doesn't make things harder. Oh well. It will be what it will be.
> 
> Prayers and hugs for all.
> 
> Off to bed.


So sorry Tami, for y'our loss. Travel safely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> while we were cleaning the other day heidi says lghtly 'dad - what do you think about valances (I have no curtains at any of the windows - i don't like curtains - and she knew what i was going to say) - i told her i would come over and enjoy hers. lol all i got was 'oh dad". great curtains poledra - looks great in your house. lol --- sam


 :XD: 
Thank you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night all, sweet dreams! Hopes and prayers for a brighter tomorrow for everyone, especially those going through trisks and illness.
HUGS!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Good eve all, Sam, thanks for the great start, Margaret, Julie, and Kate thanks for the summary.
> I can't believe that it's only 5:21pm now and I'm on this weeks TP and caught up with the last one, miracles do happen.
> Oh, David helped me get the curtains I made up, I posted on last week, but here they are again, I think they turned out good. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


They are lovely Kaye you did a good job


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Wow, I just went through the available information on Shirley (Designer1234)'s workshop - dishcloth sweater. Glad Shirley has put some of this up now as there is a lot of prep work to be done for this one. Heading out to the craft/storage room/garage to find out if I have the cotton to do this with.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, I understand your emotions just now.
> 
> Yesterday Ben told Susan that Tim was the cause of the break up of their marriage and he'd ''spent the last 4 years raising him." Which of us knew that helping get breakfast ready for Tim and the two adults so that the boy could get to school before 7:45 AM constituted ''raising a child''--and one with physical handicaps that prevent him from doing what a typical 17 yo can do for himself. The man never ever had to help the boy bathe or clean him up after a BM as his mom and I do on a regular basis. . . . . . Even DD#1 stepped in when she and I took him on the class trip to Washington, D.C., while traveling for three days on a tour bus. And we counted it our privilege to accompany him and his classmates. In fact, 2 of the dads made it their responsibility to assist him on to of off of the bus every time he left or returned to it--without being asked to help or reminded of the need.
> 
> ...


Absolutely no apologies needed Joy, we are here to listen and sympathise any time you need us and I join with you absolutely in condemning your SIL's ugliness towards Tim. {{{hugs}}} to you, Tim and the rest of the family, this must be such a difficult time for you all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thinking of you on your special day Pearlone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> so sorry for your loss tami - you be carefull driving tomorrow. sending hugs to you both. -- sam


From me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gwen, prayers and hugs, it's a very difficult thing to go through, as much as I loved my dad, I was very happy to not have to deal with the alcohol use after he moved out, much less stress on us kids.
> 
> Joy, I'm so sorry that Ben has become this way, it's always easier to blame someone else than to take responsibility himself. I hope and pray that Susan and the rest of you can have peace and move forward fairly easily and that Ben eventually finds some sort of peace and joy in life. Tim is a blessing in so many ways, the things he cannot do for himself are not his fault and are by far surpassed by the joy and love that he's brought into the world with him. Someday too late, those that have walked out of his life will realize the truth of that and what they've missed out on.
> Hugs for all of you.


Very well put Kaye Jo, to both Gwen and Joy. Wise words.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Kaye you did a good job


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gotta get around our church is doing i hope (the last time dipping strawberries) there are so many doing it now, but we wanted to try to use up some of our heart shaped containers we had left. we so far have only sold about 60 doz. yrs ago, we would sell close to 400 doz. but we were the first in our area to do it. we delivered then also. this yr just doing it one day and no delivery, they do make a beautiful gift.
coughed a lot last night, so right now i am not feeling it. but i am sure i will perk up as day goes on. i think our temp got to 21 last night. hate the cold
joy, i am just gonna say this about Ben leaving and his reasons. sometimes there are folks that are just weak and they can't be there for anyone else. There loss. i think Keagans, dad who was never in the picture and denied him all along, (looking at him was like looking in a mirror but oh well) well, i think, what a blessing you missed for 20 yrs we had this miracle kid and love every word that came out of his mouth, was such a joy to see him grow up. we miss him daily and i am sad for the ones who never got to know this brilliant young man and what they missed. they will never know. so just know Tim is a blessing and sad fro Ben that he doesn't get that. 
well, much as i would love to crawl back in bed for an hr or two, must get around and get to dipping berries. bless you all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Pearlone and her DH.What a lot of problems to cope with at one time. Hoping for the best outcomes for everyone. Does she have children close by who can be of assistance and support?


I have no idea on that question. She has not posted any reference to children that I've seen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice opening, Sam. I will try the chicken pea spinach soup later today. Speedy recovery for your family. Don't you know, it is in the Mom Handbook, a mom can't show weakness when her family is down! Heidi is doing a great job!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the summary, ladies - very helpful and your efforts are appreciated!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - someone needs to run straight to therapy - it sounds to me like he doesn't want to take any responsibility for his own actions. --- sam


He has missed the last 3 appointments for counseling, that I know of. On the other hand, their tax refund was deposited about mid-week. For the first time since this whole mess erupted, Ben did not text, phone or come by her office at all yesterday. He managed to acquire a car he'd had an eye on with some of whatever he'd gotten from his portion of the tax monies and still had some left. Probably burning a hole in his pocket already, knowing Ben.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kaye, your curtains are beautiful. You have inspired me to think about trying to make them...I have been a little intimidated, but may give it a shot. Thanks for sharing


Poledra65 said:


> Good eve all, Sam, thanks for the great start, Margaret, Julie, and Kate thanks for the summary.
> I can't believe that it's only 5:21pm now and I'm on this weeks TP and caught up with the last one, miracles do happen.
> Oh, David helped me get the curtains I made up, I posted on last week, but here they are again, I think they turned out good. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam. I am so sorry to hear about everyone next door to you being so sick. I hope it passes by quickly. Love your soup recipes and would love to enjoy them but here in Southern California where we have been experiencing a hot February it's been nothing but salads, seafood cocktails, lemonade, ice water and the like. We keep praying and hoping for cooler and rainy weather but no such luck. Next week DH and I are off to Santa Clara, Ca for the Annual Stitches West Knitting Conference 4 days of heavenly knitting and shopping ( well some shopping...). I wonder if anyone on this thread will be there and would love to meet, if so please send a PM. Have a good week and send us your leftover rain. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Makes my heart hurt to hear stories like this, Gwen. Glad the principal was sacked but sorry it had to take this to make it happen. And so sad that high school boys would even think about doing such a thing. There are so many children with no examples of love in their lives.


Gweniepooh said:


> Great opening Sam and ladies.
> 
> Bad news good news.....this week at the high school my grandkids attend it was brought to light that a 15 yr old girl had been raped and attempted sodomy during school hours by 3 male students. It happened a month ago and there had been an attempted cover up. Long story short, it was happened in a stairwell and caught on video. Good news....Boys have been arrested and today the principal was fired. Security has also been increased at the school with additional police officers and more cameras. I had the unfortunate experience of working under this principal who in my opinion had no principles, lied, etc. and I am thrilled he has been given the sack.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65)
Joy said:


> Kaye, your post brought tears to my eyes because of the caring you shared and the truths you've picked up on although you've never seen or met Tim face to face. You and others here have seen more truth about Tim than Ben has come to know while living in the same house /family with him.
> 
> May God bless you for knowing this truth about Tim, although you've never met him.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam. I am so sorry to hear about everyone next door to you being so sick. I hope it passes by quickly. Love your soup recipes and would love to enjoy them but here in Southern California where we have been experiencing a hot February it's been nothing but salads, seafood cocktails, lemonade, ice water and the like. We keep praying and hoping for cooler and rainy weather but no such luck. Next week DH and I are off to Santa Clara, Ca for the Annual Stitches West Knitting Conference 4 days of heavenly knitting and shopping ( well some shopping...). I wonder if anyone on this thread will be thee and would love to meet, if so please send a PM. Have a good week and send us your leftover rain. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Enjoy the conference and shopping.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Will continue prayers, Gwen.


Gweniepooh said:


> Have been communicating with oldest DD quite a bit this evening. Today is oldest DGS's 19th birthday and tomorrow is when she is planning to move after her alcoholic DH goes to work. My poor baby is feeling so stressed, horrible, etc. Please keep her and her family (DH, too) in prayer. She is second guessing herself and blaming herself... saying she is a bad parent....I know many of you understand some of what she is going through. I wish I had a magic wand right now. I am praying that God wrap her in His arms and gives her strength, comfort, and peace. I'm feeling weepy myself that she they are having to go through this. TTYL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for your family, too, Joy.


jheiens said:


> Gwen, I understand your emotions just now.
> 
> Yesterday Ben told Susan that Tim was the cause of the break up of their marriage and he'd ''spent the last 4 years raising him." Which of us knew that helping get breakfast ready for Tim and the two adults so that the boy could get to school before 7:45 AM constituted ''raising a child''--and one with physical handicaps that prevent him from doing what a typical 17 yo can do for himself. The man never ever had to help the boy bathe or clean him up after a BM as his mom and I do on a regular basis. . . . . . Even DD#1 stepped in when she and I took him on the class trip to Washington, D.C., while traveling for three days on a tour bus. And we counted it our privilege to accompany him and his classmates. In fact, 2 of the dads made it their responsibility to assist him on to of off of the bus every time he left or returned to it--without being asked to help or reminded of the need.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your prayers, love and caring, even for Ben, in these circumstances we're dealing with just now. Gwen, your DD's situation is also heavy on my heart just now. Prayers for safety and peace for all of you in the messy and emotional day and weeks ahead.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Perfectly said, Kaye.


Poledra65 said:


> Gwen, prayers and hugs, it's a very difficult thing to go through, as much as I loved my dad, I was very happy to not have to deal with the alcohol use after he moved out, much less stress on us kids.
> 
> Joy, I'm so sorry that Ben has become this way, it's always easier to blame someone else than to take responsibility himself. I hope and pray that Susan and the rest of you can have peace and move forward fairly easily and that Ben eventually finds some sort of peace and joy in life. Tim is a blessing in so many ways, the things he cannot do for himself are not his fault and are by far surpassed by the joy and love that he's brought into the world with him. Someday too late, those that have walked out of his life will realize the truth of that and what they've missed out on.
> Hugs for all of you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks I shall do just that!!!


martina said:


> Enjoy the conference and shopping.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you to RookieRetiree for the info on binding off. I used the EZ sewn bind off after a long tail cast on. The edges matched well. The sewn bind off took some time with 160 stitches but was worth it. I did a seed stitch cowl with Lion Brand Wool Ease with a little glitter in it for my Secret Valentine at work.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Have a great time time at the conference! Enjoy!


patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam. I am so sorry to hear about everyone next door to you being so sick. I hope it passes by quickly. Love your soup recipes and would love to enjoy them but here in Southern California where we have been experiencing a hot February it's been nothing but salads, seafood cocktails, lemonade, ice water and the like. We keep praying and hoping for cooler and rainy weather but no such luck. Next week DH and I are off to Santa Clara, Ca for the Annual Stitches West Knitting Conference 4 days of heavenly knitting and shopping ( well some shopping...). I wonder if anyone on this thread will be there and would love to meet, if so please send a PM. Have a good week and send us your leftover rain. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam. I am so sorry to hear about everyone next door to you being so sick. I hope it passes by quickly. Love your soup recipes and would love to enjoy them but here in Southern California where we have been experiencing a hot February it's been nothing but salads, seafood cocktails, lemonade, ice water and the like. We keep praying and hoping for cooler and rainy weather but no such luck. Next week DH and I are off to Santa Clara, Ca for the Annual Stitches West Knitting Conference 4 days of heavenly knitting and shopping ( well some shopping...). I wonder if anyone on this thread will be there and would love to meet, if so please send a PM. Have a good week and send us your leftover rain. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


My aunt lives in Santa Clara and I've often thought of going to that Stitches Show - I've been to the MW one and the South and love them both - still partial to the one here in the MW; it's so close by. It's a fantastic few days, that's for sure! Enjoy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending out prayers and hugs to all in need. 

Cheryl - Happy Birthday and hope the surgeries turn out okay; wish I were closer to be able to help out. 

Gwen - prayers for your daughter and family; she's made it on her own before and will again. Just hope she stays firm in her resolve and knows that there are so many of her Mom's friends praying for her.

Joy - I'm so sorry to hear that Ben's behaviors have taken this turn for past few months. It certainly sounds like some pent-up resentment that counseling would help with. Saying prayers and sending gentle hugs. So glad that you and Don are there for Susan and Tim, but know that you can only do so much to alleviate the hurt.

Mel - hope to hear from you on here to see how you're doing. Maybe, it's Greg who should move out rather than you and Gage; you have your own health to think about. Prayers and hugs for the two of you.

KayeJo - I love the drapes and it's one of the first projects on my list of things to do once this job is over. This is the last of the week-end work. The next month should be easier.

Love the sweaters, cowls and other items shared. Love to you all.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I shall enjoy!


RookieRetiree said:


> My aunt lives in Santa Clara and I've often thought of going to that Stitches Show - I've been to the MW one and the South and love them both - still partial to the one here in the MW; it's so close by. It's a fantastic few days, that's for sure! Enjoy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling much better Sam and hoping Heidi does not get what the rest of the family had .
> I made good old fashioned Shepherd s pie with roasted vegtables tonight . Been wanting to make it for a few nights now but no one was interested so tonight I just thought Hey I'm chef so I'll make what I want and guess what they both thought it was tasty and finished off what was left . I was looking forward to eating it myself


Thank you Sam, and Margaret, Julie, and Kate for the summary.

Sonja, can you please share your recipe for shepherd's pie?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great opening Sam and ladies.
> 
> Bad news good news.....this week at the high school my grandkids attend it was brought to light that a 15 yr old girl had been raped and attempted sodomy during school hours by 3 male students. It happened a month ago and there had been an attempted cover up. Long story short, it was happened in a stairwell and caught on video. Good news....Boys have been arrested and today the principal was fired. Security has also been increased at the school with additional police officers and more cameras. I had the unfortunate experience of working under this principal who in my opinion had no principles, lied, etc. and I am thrilled he has been given the sack.


OMG, Gwen, that poor girl. I'm glad the guilty have been arrested & the principal fired for covering for them.. Thank goodness for security cameras as proof, they will get what they deserve, I hope.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great opening Sam and ladies.
> 
> Bad news good news.....this week at the high school my grandkids attend it was brought to light that a 15 yr old girl had been raped and attempted sodomy during school hours by 3 male students. It happened a month ago and there had been an attempted cover up. Long story short, it was happened in a stairwell and caught on video. Good news....Boys have been arrested and today the principal was fired. Security has also been increased at the school with additional police officers and more cameras. I had the unfortunate experience of working under this principal who in my opinion had no principles, lied, etc. and I am thrilled he has been given the sack.


How sad. Horrible for the girl involved. Glad they were caught and the principal also in trouble.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been communicating with oldest DD quite a bit this evening. Today is oldest DGS's 19th birthday and tomorrow is when she is planning to move after her alcoholic DH goes to work. My poor baby is feeling so stressed, horrible, etc. Please keep her and her family (DH, too) in prayer. She is second guessing herself and blaming herself... saying she is a bad parent....I know many of you understand some of what she is going through. I wish I had a magic wand right now. I am praying that God wrap her in His arms and gives her strength, comfort, and peace. I'm feeling weepy myself that she they are having to go through this. TTYL


Praying along with you, and for you also


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, I understand your emotions just now.
> 
> Yesterday Ben told Susan that Tim was the cause of the break up of their marriage and he'd ''spent the last 4 years raising him." Which of us knew that helping get breakfast ready for Tim and the two adults so that the boy could get to school before 7:45 AM constituted ''raising a child''--and one with physical handicaps that prevent him from doing what a typical 17 yo can do for himself. The man never ever had to help the boy bathe or clean him up after a BM as his mom and I do on a regular basis. . . . . . Even DD#1 stepped in when she and I took him on the class trip to Washington, D.C., while traveling for three days on a tour bus. And we counted it our privilege to accompany him and his classmates. In fact, 2 of the dads made it their responsibility to assist him on to of off of the bus every time he left or returned to it--without being asked to help or reminded of the need.
> 
> ...


You are all in my prayers. Sending lots of hugs your way for all. I am thinking that Tim is just Ben's excuse. I also think there is a medical reason for it all. Such a drastic switch in behavior.

No apologies for dropping the laundry. You are always here for us, it is our turn for you.Yes, Tim is one of God's saints.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> On an entirely different note: Today is pearlone's birthday. I sent her a PM earlier and heard back shortly before I went off on that rant about Ben.
> 
> Her DH is to have a surgery on his mouth/tongue this month to remove a ''huge'' tumor. She said that the surgery is expected to take quite some time. She has a blood clot on her leg and needs cataract surgery on both eyes. She has been trying to keep up with reading our posts but posting is not easy for her. She asks for all the prayer warriors to step into the gap for them.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, Cheryl! You both are in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for the family at this sad time, Tami. Take extra care in the bad weather.


Thank you. Sun is shining right now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Tami, hugs to you and your family at this horrible time, one of the few comforts is that DH's DBIL is no longer in pain, a small comfort within the pain of the loss.
> 
> Um just finished reading the rest. Here's hoping DN's DM makes it safely and does not add to the family's anguish.


Thank you. DBIL is definitely in a better place.

SIL is a little different. Depends on what she says. DH almost disowned her when he told her our DD was pregnant with Damien. Freely shares her opinions about everyone else, but zips her lips when the same happens in HER family! I think it is safe to say that she made it safely, as her DS should be there by now, and we have not heard otherwise.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> so sorry for your loss tami - you be carefull driving tomorrow. sending hugs to you both. -- sam


Thanks Sam. We will be very careful driving.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds very good Liz



budasha said:


> I just got a new recipe for chicken which you might like. I'm planning to make it tomorrow:
> 
> Sesame Chicken
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear sweet Joy I am also keeping your DD, DGS and even Ben in my prayers also. And of course for you, Don, and Tim.


jheiens said:


> Gwen, I understand your emotions just now. God bless you for not using that 2 x heavy; I sure know that feeling. Thanking God that you are there for the family.
> 
> Yesterday Ben told Susan that Tim was the cause of the break up of their marriage and he'd ''spent the last 4 years raising him." Which of us knew that helping get breakfast ready for Tim and the two adults so that the boy could get to school before 7:45 AM constituted ''raising a child''--and one with physical handicaps that prevent him from doing what a typical 17 yo can do for himself. The man never ever had to help the boy bathe or clean him up after a BM as his mom and I do on a regular basis. . . . . . Even DD#1 stepped in when she and I took him on the class trip to Washington, D.C., while traveling for three days on a tour bus. And we counted it our privilege to accompany him and his classmates. In fact, 2 of the dads made it their responsibility to assist him on to of off of the bus every time he left or returned to it--without being asked to help or reminded of the need.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry Tami, for y'our loss. Travel safely.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow, I just went through the available information on Shirley (Designer1234)'s workshop - dishcloth sweater. Glad Shirley has put some of this up now as there is a lot of prep work to be done for this one. Heading out to the craft/storage room/garage to find out if I have the cotton to do this with.


I am also going to do the workshop. Now just to find the yarn to do it with. Crappy colors in the stores right now. And not enough of one color in my stash


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pearlone! Send you not only birthday wishes but prayers for successful treatment and recovery for both you and your DH.


jheiens said:


> On an entirely different note: Today is pearlone's birthday. I sent her a PM earlier and heard back shortly before I went off on that rant about Ben.
> 
> Her DH is to have a surgery on his mouth/tongue this month to remove a ''huge'' tumor. She said that the surgery is expected to take quite some time. She has a blood clot on her leg and needs cataract surgery on both eyes. She has been trying to keep up with reading our posts but posting is not easy for her. She asks for all the prayer warriors to step into the gap for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You, DH, and his family have my prayers. Sending traveling mercies for you and all of yours also.


tami_ohio said:


> Just marking my spot. I have just finished last week. I will try to keep up this week, but I don't know how well I will do. I need to ask for prayers again, please. DH's DBIL that had lung cancer passed away this evening. We know no other details yet. We have some work being done to the house tomorrow morning, but will probably go to Columbus as soon as it is finished. We will need to be back for DH to go to work on Monday, at least for a couple of hours. I don't think services will be that soon. Then will go back down. We may not even stay tomorrow night. We will play it by ear, and I will pack clothes for at least one night. I don't have the answering machine hooked up. Everyone has our cell phone numbers, but have not heard anything. We were out for supper and were talking to DH's nephew, when nephew got a call from his sister to tell him. That is how we found out. I don't know if anyone tried calling our house. It was snowing horribly when we got there, so hard you could hardly see half a city block. We are getting Lake Effect snow bands off and on all evening, & looks to continue all night. Nephew's mother decided to leave for Columbus right away, in the snow. Alone. No stopping her. Hoping she made it safely. Also hoping she, who can be very emotional and stirs pot easily, doesn't make things harder. Oh well. It will be what it will be.
> 
> Prayers and hugs for all.
> 
> Off to bed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you to RookieRetiree for the info on binding off. I used the EZ sewn bind off after a long tail cast on. The edges matched well. The sewn bind off took some time with 160 stitches but was worth it. I did a seed stitch cowl with Lion Brand Wool Ease with a little glitter in it for my Secret Valentine at work.


Very pretty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our thoughts too Sam. His photo was plastered all over the front page of the paper this morning announcing his removal.


thewren said:


> he really should be prosecuted along with the three boys. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You, DH, and his family have my prayers. Sending traveling mercies for you and all of yours also.


Thank you, Gwen, and also everyone else, for your thoughts and prayers. Much appreciated.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Meatloaf muffins. What a smart idea. Have to love meatloaf. 
Sort of what sliders are to burgers. 
Karena


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

By any chance will you be attending Stitches West next week? I will be there.


Karena said:


> Sam
> Meatloaf muffins. What a smart idea. Have to love meatloaf.
> Sort of what sliders are to burgers.
> Karena


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Kaye, your curtains are beautiful. You have inspired me to think about trying to make them...I have been a little intimidated, but may give it a shot. Thanks for sharing


You can do it, I like anything that doesn't require a lot of detail, I'm not good at sewing straight lines, but I'm really bad at following sewing patterns, wierd since I can follow knit and crochet patterns with no problem, but that is how it is. It's just time consuming to iron, fold, iron, fold, pin, then finally get to sew, my hats off to all those on here like Grandma Paula who do a lot of sewing, like Christmas pajamas, and Julie with the beautiful set she did for her friends family for the baby, Bonnie, Joy Gwen... the list goes on. I could never in a million years do that, not enough patience to start with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam. I am so sorry to hear about everyone next door to you being so sick. I hope it passes by quickly. Love your soup recipes and would love to enjoy them but here in Southern California where we have been experiencing a hot February it's been nothing but salads, seafood cocktails, lemonade, ice water and the like. We keep praying and hoping for cooler and rainy weather but no such luck. Next week DH and I are off to Santa Clara, Ca for the Annual Stitches West Knitting Conference 4 days of heavenly knitting and shopping ( well some shopping...). I wonder if anyone on this thread will be there and would love to meet, if so please send a PM. Have a good week and send us your leftover rain. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I hope that you get some cooler weather, but not while you are in Sta. Clara, I wish I could go, you are going to have a fabulous time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have nearly finished the first sleeve on the Guernsey. However, I have a little "bump" at the shoulder edge of the strap (that was knitted back and forth and joined). When I first noticed it, it just looked like it was making a "sleeve cap" type thing, but when I tried it on last night to check the length of the sleeve, it seemed like it was sticking up a little...bothers me, but perhaps blocking will straighten it out? I will finish the sleeve and then try it on again. I really don't want to rip it out. We'll see. That likely won't be until tomorrow.

Healing thoughts for all in need and comfort to the distressed. Hugs & blessings everywhere.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye, your post brought tears to my eyes because of the caring you shared and the truths you've picked up on although you've never seen or met Tim face to face. You and others here have seen more truth about Tim than Ben has come to know while living in the same house /family with him.
> 
> May God bless you for knowing this truth about Tim, although you've never met him.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh Joy, we meet and get to know him more every day through you. 
And growing up in your home, we know he could only be a loving and caring young man.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you to RookieRetiree for the info on binding off. I used the EZ sewn bind off after a long tail cast on. The edges matched well. The sewn bind off took some time with 160 stitches but was worth it. I did a seed stitch cowl with Lion Brand Wool Ease with a little glitter in it for my Secret Valentine at work.


Oh that's beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your knitting looks very nice April.


oneapril said:


> Thank you to RookieRetiree for the info on binding off. I used the EZ sewn bind off after a long tail cast on. The edges matched well. The sewn bind off took some time with 160 stitches but was worth it. I did a seed stitch cowl with Lion Brand Wool Ease with a little glitter in it for my Secret Valentine at work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Rookie. She is a strong young woman and I know she will be okay in the long run.


RookieRetiree said:


> Sending out prayers and hugs to all in need.
> 
> Cheryl - Happy Birthday and hope the surgeries turn out okay; wish I were closer to be able to help out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So well put Tami; I am in total agreement with your comment.


tami_ohio said:


> You are all in my prayers. Sending lots of hugs your way for all. I am thinking that Tim is just Ben's excuse. I also think there is a medical reason for it all. Such a drastic switch in behavior.
> 
> No apologies for dropping the laundry. You are always here for us, it is our turn for you.Yes, Tim is one of God's saints.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have nearly finished the first sleeve on the Guernsey. However, I have a little "bump" at the shoulder edge of the strap (that was knitted back and forth and joined). When I first noticed it, it just looked like it was making a "sleeve cap" type thing, but when I tried it on last night to check the length of the sleeve, it seemed like it was sticking up a little...bothers me, but perhaps blocking will straighten it out? I will finish the sleeve and then try it on again. I really don't want to rip it out. We'll see. That likely won't be until tomorrow.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need and comfort to the distressed. Hugs & blessings everywhere.


Hopefully it will 'block out'!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, no funeral yet! Shaking my head at DSIL. She was in such a panic that her daughter misunderstood. Nephew just sent a text that dbil is still alive. On hospice. No flying trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, no funeral yet! Shaking my head at DSIL. She was in such a panic that her daughter misunderstood. Nephew just sent a text that dbil is still alive. On hospice. No flying trip.


Oh my, I hope that he is comfortable and not in any distress, glad you don't have to be out driving if the weather is nasty also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm hoping to do the workshop also. And of course don't have enough cotton yarn in any two colors (does't it figure) and like you not many colors in the stores now. I ended up ordering some online that should be here any day now. I still need to do my measurements worksheet too.


tami_ohio said:


> I am also going to do the workshop. Now just to find the yarn to do it with. Crappy colors in the stores right now. And not enough of one color in my stash


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Davids stomach is eating a hole in is belly, so I guess I should get up off my hinney and make him breakfast.  
He's chanting "bacon, bacon". lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW talk about a miscommunication. How emotionally troubling this must have been. Glad you are not having to make a frantically rushed trip. Prayers that the time with hospice will be comforting.


tami_ohio said:


> Well, no funeral yet! Shaking my head at DSIL. She was in such a panic that her daughter misunderstood. Nephew just sent a text that dbil is still alive. On hospice. No flying trip.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

April one great knitting.&#128077;

Rookie Thank you.&#128522; I have been told by a few others that I should stay and he should go. I am not going to argue. He feels entitled to stay. Let him. I am ready for a new place, a new start and Some peace. I don't hate him. I love him more then the moon loves the stars but I am just finished. He needs mental health help and he says he does not. I believe he has to lose everything and hit the bottom of the barrel before he realizes. Tough love, maybe. Either way I am looking and not worrying.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good afternoon all from a cold, wet, grey, miserable day in Southern England. Thanks to all for another great start to another weeks Tea Party. Here we are already half way through February, spring is just around the corner, really.
I haven't been commenting much for the past week as I have been working, the first spell for over two months. It seemed like hard work getting back into it and at the beginning of the week I was definitely going to make this the last year but by the end of the week it all seemed better, so we'll see! Really should retire sometime! 
Can't comment on everything I've read but uppermost in my mind is Sonja's DS, Gwen's DD and Joy's DD, keeping them all in my thoughts and hugs for you three girls and your families. Now I'll go back and read the opening recipes properly. Love and hugs to all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> April one great knitting.👍
> 
> Rookie Thank you.😊 I have been told by a few others that I should stay and he should go. I am not going to argue. He feels entitled to stay. Let him. I am ready for a new place, a new start and Some peace. I don't hate him. I love him more then the moon loves the stars but I am just finished. He needs mental health help and he says he does not. I believe he has to lose everything and hit the bottom of the barrel before he realizes. Tough love, maybe. Either way I am looking and not worrying.


Mel, I'm so sorry to hear of these problems. I'll be thinking of you and hope you find somewhere soon. I know you are strong enough to do what ever you feel is best for you all. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme: hope you're feeling better soon and get to see your son. Know how hard chemo can be on a person; gentle hugs. 

Tami; what a scare... And prayers anyway.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Joy, we meet and get to know him more every day through you.
> And growing up in your home, we know he could only be a loving and caring young man.


Well said!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I hope that he is comfortable and not in any distress, glad you don't have to be out driving if the weather is nasty also.


If my experience with hospice for my dad, is anything like what he is receiving, they will keep him as comfortable as possible. Dad's was at hospice, not at home, but unless there isn't someone there constantly, I don't see that it would be any different. It sounds like if they have put him on morphine, and they have, that it won't be long. I think he is ready. He told DH a few months ago when we went down for the day, that he wouldn't be here too much longer. I took DSIL to the computer room and showed her how to do some things on face book, which gave her some one on one with someone besides him, and gave him one on one with my DH. I think it was good for both of them, a chance to talk about things without the other there to hear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm hoping to do the workshop also. And of course don't have enough cotton yarn in any two colors (does't it figure) and like you not many colors in the stores now. I ended up ordering some online that should be here any day now. I still need to do my measurements worksheet too.


I am afraid to order anything yet, as it would probably be delivered while we are gone. I also still need to do my measurements. Need to go to you tube and figure out how to do it right.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Davids stomach is eating a hole in is belly, so I guess I should get up off my hinney and make him breakfast.
> He's chanting "bacon, bacon". lol


lol sounds like my house. He just wanted paczki and coffee this morning, so that was good. I had eggs and water with mine. I;m getting hungry now. Almost noon. Don't know what there will be for lunch. Bread didn't turn out too good yesterday. I'll cut it and see how it looks inside. I think what little lunch meat is in there needs thrown out. Might end up being grilled cheese, or egg salad. Again. Oh well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> April one great knitting.👍
> 
> Rookie Thank you.😊 I have been told by a few others that I should stay and he should go. I am not going to argue. He feels entitled to stay. Let him. I am ready for a new place, a new start and Some peace. I don't hate him. I love him more then the moon loves the stars but I am just finished. He needs mental health help and he says he does not. I believe he has to lose everything and hit the bottom of the barrel before he realizes. Tough love, maybe. Either way I am looking and not worrying.


Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Swedenme: hope you're feeling better soon and get to see your son. Know how hard chemo can be on a person; gentle hugs.
> 
> Tami; what a scare... And prayers anyway.


Thanks. I am sure it won't be long, but wish sil would have made things more clear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> April one great knitting.👍
> 
> Rookie Thank you.😊 I have been told by a few others that I should stay and he should go. I am not going to argue. He feels entitled to stay. Let him. I am ready for a new place, a new start and Some peace. I don't hate him. I love him more then the moon loves the stars but I am just finished. He needs mental health help and he says he does not. I believe he has to lose everything and hit the bottom of the barrel before he realizes. Tough love, maybe. Either way I am looking and not worrying.


You should do what feels best and is less stress on you, and it sounds like letting him stay and you two moving on will be the best scenario for you. I am keeping my fingers crossed that you and Gage find the perfect place for you both and that eventually Greg will realize what he's given up and seek some help. 
Hugs for you and Gage, and if you start to get too stressed, breathe and relax, we don't want you back in the hospital. 
We are here for you, so come to us whenever you need to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If my experience with hospice for my dad, is anything like what he is receiving, they will keep him as comfortable as possible. Dad's was at hospice, not at home, but unless there isn't someone there constantly, I don't see that it would be any different. It sounds like if they have put him on morphine, and they have, that it won't be long. I think he is ready. He told DH a few months ago when we went down for the day, that he wouldn't be here too much longer. I took DSIL to the computer room and showed her how to do some things on face book, which gave her some one on one with someone besides him, and gave him one on one with my DH. I think it was good for both of them, a chance to talk about things without the other there to hear.


It was a great idea to show her how to do things on the computer, I'm sure that has helped them both more than you will ever know. 
Dad passed in the hospital before surgery, the doc said they could revive him, she told him no, he was tired and ready to go, let him have his peace. She was right.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> lol sounds like my house. He just wanted paczki and coffee this morning, so that was good. I had eggs and water with mine. I;m getting hungry now. Almost noon. Don't know what there will be for lunch. Bread didn't turn out too good yesterday. I'll cut it and see how it looks inside. I think what little lunch meat is in there needs thrown out. Might end up being grilled cheese, or egg salad. Again. Oh well.


 I just fried up a potato, scrambled eggs, and then bacon, and David puts it all in warmed up flour tortillas. 
Poor Ryssa, she ate left over refried beans from dinner and now is burping up a storm, but at least her burps don't stink.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, Bobby Flay just made hot chocolate with peanut butter whipped cream and and chopped chocolate covered peanuts, immediately thought of you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, so sorry Ben behaving so badly. Glad Susan has you for support. Hugs to all.
Tami, so sorry, do take care driving in sush weather. Wrapping you all in love.
Daralene, sorry you had to cancel dinner. Know when you do get to celebrate with family it will be a celebratory and loving time.
Kaye, beautiful curtains.
Sam, healing energy sent your way. How long since you have seen your doctor for general physical, blood work? Might be time to make an appointment. Hugs.
Pearline, happy, happy birthday. Healing energy sent for you and DH.
Gwen, I know this is an emotional time, but I am ever so proud of your DD for having the strength and wisdom to move out and start healing and a healthier life for her and her children. What a wonderful example that you don't have to live hostage to alcohol and can begin to live a healthier life.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I think Santa Clara will be cooler, maybe a shower or two, so refreshing!


Poledra65 said:


> I hope that you get some cooler weather, but not while you are in Sta. Clara, I wish I could go, you are going to have a fabulous time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad principal fired. Hope young lady has counseling and support.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good eve all, Sam, thanks for the great start, Margaret, Julie, and Kate thanks for the summary.
> I can't believe that it's only 5:21pm now and I'm on this weeks TP and caught up with the last one, miracles do happen.
> Oh, David helped me get the curtains I made up, I posted on last week, but here they are again, I think they turned out good. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


Love the curtains you did a great job 👍👍


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been communicating with oldest DD quite a bit this evening. Today is oldest DGS's 19th birthday and tomorrow is when she is planning to move after her alcoholic DH goes to work. My poor baby is feeling so stressed, horrible, etc. Please keep her and her family (DH, too) in prayer. She is second guessing herself and blaming herself... saying she is a bad parent....I know many of you understand some of what she is going through. I wish I had a magic wand right now. I am praying that God wrap her in His arms and gives her strength, comfort, and peace. I'm feeling weepy myself that she they are having to go through this. TTYL


So sad when this happens to a marriage but your daughter has to think of herself and the children . Hopefully everything will go smoothly with the move tomorrow . I also hope the husband finally sees sense and gets the help he needs before its to late


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have no words. I will just send this. {{{{{All who are hurting}}}}}


Joining in on the hug. Sending love to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, I understand your emotions just now.
> 
> Yesterday Ben told Susan that Tim was the cause of the break up of their marriage and he'd ''spent the last 4 years raising him." Which of us knew that helping get breakfast ready for Tim and the two adults so that the boy could get to school before 7:45 AM constituted ''raising a child''--and one with physical handicaps that prevent him from doing what a typical 17 yo can do for himself. The man never ever had to help the boy bathe or clean him up after a BM as his mom and I do on a regular basis. . . . . . Even DD#1 stepped in when she and I took him on the class trip to Washington, D.C., while traveling for three days on a tour bus. And we counted it our privilege to accompany him and his classmates. In fact, 2 of the dads made it their responsibility to assist him on to of off of the bus every time he left or returned to it--without being asked to help or reminded of the need.
> 
> ...


 Please don't apologise Joy we are your friends and you can talk rant all you want and when you have finished slugging Ben with the heavy two be two give it to me and I'll slug him too . I hope Tim was not there to here his selfish rant . 
No Tim is not a saint no one is but from reading your posts he's a lovely teenage boy and a joy to you all and has a good sense of humour 
Ben is another one who needs to get help and the sooner the better


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just fried up a potato, scrambled eggs, and then bacon, and David puts it all in warmed up flour tortillas.
> Poor Ryssa, she ate left over refried beans from dinner and now is burping up a storm, but at least her burps don't stink.


 :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Davids stomach is eating a hole in is belly, so I guess I should get up off my hinney and make him breakfast.
> He's chanting "bacon, bacon". lol


Mmmm I will be right there for bacon. 😆😆☺☺


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just fried up a potato, scrambled eggs, and then bacon, and David puts it all in warmed up flour tortillas.
> Poor Ryssa, she ate left over refried beans from dinner and now is burping up a storm, but at least her burps don't stink.


Sounds very good, I will have to make that for James tomorrow. We just ate a little bit ago.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the curtains you did a great job 👍👍


Thank you, it's supposed to be around 60f today so I think I'll mop floors and see if I can lay fabric on the dinning room floor and work on my comforter, maybe...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Mmmm I will be right there for bacon. 😆😆☺☺


Come on, I have at least another pound in there I can cook up.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Sonja, and God bless you and your family richly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the diehard fisherman is going fishing, so I think I'll go get some laundry in to hang out and dry while it's nice, then make some oatmeal raisin bars and choco chip cookies, then maybe I'll get to do floors and sew. 
Have a wonderful day all, HUGS!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's supposed to be around 60f today so I think I'll mop floors and see if I can lay fabric on the dinning room floor and work on my comforter, maybe...


I need to get fabric for curtains we are in need of some darker ones or insulated ones.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Thank you to RookieRetiree for the info on binding off. I used the EZ sewn bind off after a long tail cast on. The edges matched well. The sewn bind off took some time with 160 stitches but was worth it. I did a seed stitch cowl with Lion Brand Wool Ease with a little glitter in it for my Secret Valentine at work.


It's lovely oneapril . You can really see the sparkle in it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> April one great knitting.👍
> 
> Rookie Thank you.😊 I have been told by a few others that I should stay and he should go. I am not going to argue. He feels entitled to stay. Let him. I am ready for a new place, a new start and Some peace. I don't hate him. I love him more then the moon loves the stars but I am just finished. He needs mental health help and he says he does not. I believe he has to lose everything and hit the bottom of the barrel before he realizes. Tough love, maybe. Either way I am looking and not worrying.


It is so important Mel, that you look after yourself- how will things be for supporting yourself if it is just you and Gage?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sam, and Margaret, Julie, and Kate for the summary.
> 
> Sonja, can you please share your recipe for shepherd's pie?


Thank you Tami for making me laugh . Someone wanting a recipe from me 
:lol: 
Well this is how I make mine 
Minced Lamb or beef , onion , carrots and some celery gently brown add 2 tbsp of tomato purée , small amount of Worcestershire sauce and some Rosemary and beef stock put into ovenproof dish 
Mash potatoes , I add some grated cheese to the mashed potatoes 
Cover mince and vegtables with mashed potatoe and top with more grated cheese 
Cook in oven


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> April one great knitting.👍
> 
> Rookie Thank you.😊 I have been told by a few others that I should stay and he should go. I am not going to argue. He feels entitled to stay. Let him. I am ready for a new place, a new start and Some peace. I don't hate him. I love him more then the moon loves the stars but I am just finished. He needs mental health help and he says he does not. I believe he has to lose everything and hit the bottom of the barrel before he realizes. Tough love, maybe. Either way I am looking and not worrying.


Sorry to hear this Mel , but you have to do what's right for you and Gage 
It must be hard but arguments and stressful situations are not good for you or Gage . Maybe if you do move out it will be the kick up the butt Greg needs to seek help


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much Angelam.


angelam said:


> Good afternoon all from a cold, wet, grey, miserable day in Southern England. Thanks to all for another great start to another weeks Tea Party. Here we are already half way through February, spring is just around the corner, really.
> I haven't been commenting much for the past week as I have been working, the first spell for over two months. It seemed like hard work getting back into it and at the beginning of the week I was definitely going to make this the last year but by the end of the week it all seemed better, so we'll see! Really should retire sometime!
> Can't comment on everything I've read but uppermost in my mind is Sonja's DS, Gwen's DD and Joy's DD, keeping them all in my thoughts and hugs for you three girls and your families. Now I'll go back and read the opening recipes properly. Love and hugs to all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am back online after a couple of rough weeks health wise. One of our staff came back from snowboarding in Canada for Christmas holidays, with a bad virus. He is such a generous soul he shared it with as many people as he could. I unfortunately was one of them and have been feeling ill, but at last am back to my version of normal lol!
My troubles are nothing compared to some of you dear folks and I send big hugs to all suffering right now. It's a very hot summer here but have begun to make a crochet afghan, hard going in the heat so only 1 block done.
It's a mitred granny square, using my favourite colours, purples, sea greens, soft grey, turquoise. It's quite vibrant and will be cosy in winter.
Chicken soup is the best thing in winter for battling the bugs, I use the carcass of a roasted chicken so you get all the bones and that's where the good healing part comes from, so its was told to me by my mother.
Will pop in to see how you all are doing, when I can. Cheers to you all from a sizzling downunder Fan xxx


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami for making me laugh . Someone wanting a recipe from me
> :lol:
> Well this is how I make mine
> Minced Lamb or beef , onion , carrots and some celery gently brown add 2 tbsp of tomato purée , small amount of Worcestershire sauce and some Rosemary and beef stock put into ovenproof dish
> ...


Thank you! DD has been looking for a good recipe for it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for everyone. Also thanks to everyone for their prayers for DD and family. Such a difficult start to the new year but also so proud of everyone that is moving forward in spite of the struggles. Love all of you so much.

TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your hugs and prayers. It means the world to me. Gage is so unimpressed with his father right now, as I am. He is excited in a way to move. 
Julie I am on disability now so I should be able to take care of Gage. I have many good friends who will help me in any way that I need. As long as there is a roof over our heads and food in our bellies I will be satisfied. Odsp provides a drug card for meds and a dental card. Thank goodness.

Love, hugs and prayers for all of us who are in hard times right now. This too shall pass and we will be stronger for it.&#128077;


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

One mitred granny square completed.
36 squares altogether to be made.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fan so happy you are back and feeling a bit better. Love the square&#128077;


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Gagesmom, I'm happy with the square, it's 9x9 inches so the whole thing will be a good size when finished.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami for making me laugh . Someone wanting a recipe from me
> :lol:
> Well this is how I make mine
> Minced Lamb or beef , onion , carrots and some celery gently brown add 2 tbsp of tomato purée , small amount of Worcestershire sauce and some Rosemary and beef stock put into ovenproof dish
> ...


That is how I make mine minus the cheese.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> That is how I make mine minus the cheese.


Cottage pie if you use beef meat and no cheese
Shepherds pie if you use Lamb meat and cheese 
Cumberland pie if you use beef meat and top with bread crumbs 
To me they are all shepherds pie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> One mitred granny square completed.
> 36 squares altogether to be made.


Square looks lovely Fan . I love the colours you are using 
Glad you are feeling much better now


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you it's been a rough start to the new year getting the dreaded bugs.
At least in winter you can snuggle up and hibernate but in summer no way it's too hot and sticky. Roll on Autumn so can cool off a bit, and get into more crafting works. 
A question for you all, have any of you tried nettle tea?
I have a problem with urticaria (hives and rashes), which is really horrible in heat. I've discovered nettle tea is good for that, plus many other health benefits so have ordered some. Here's hoping it helps!
I much prefer natural remedies over conventional medicine, as my body doesn't tolerate many things unfortunately. I'm careful with everything I use and don't take undue risk.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome back, Fan--the square reminds me of a peacock. Lovely!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cottage pie if you use beef meat and no cheese
> Shepherds pie if you use Lamb meat and cheese
> Cumberland pie if you use beef meat and top with bread crumbs
> To me they are all shepherds pie


They are to me too. Mum always added peas to the shepards pie. I will be making it this week per request by everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Besutiful square, love the colours too. Nettle tea is very nice, I have been drinking it for years.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, welcome back, love the colors in your square. Had not seen an offset square like that, very pretty.
Maya and I got out of car to start our walk and my friend, Pat, called. Did I want to walk in the hills? You betcha. Haven't done so this year and I've been wanting to. So I picked her up ap and we hiked for an hour in the hills. Wonderful. Just wonderful. Fun to share hike with a friend. Luckily I had put in hiking boots so had traction on scree spots.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> One mitred granny square completed.
> 36 squares altogether to be made.


Just lovely, Fan. The colors are truly electric!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your hugs and prayers. It means the world to me. Gage is so unimpressed with his father right now, as I am. He is excited in a way to move.
> Julie I am on disability now so I should be able to take care of Gage. I have many good friends who will help me in any way that I need. As long as there is a roof over our heads and food in our bellies I will be satisfied. Odsp provides a drug card for meds and a dental card. Thank goodness.
> 
> Love, hugs and prayers for all of us who are in hard times right now. This too shall pass and we will be stronger for it.👍


Praying that it works out smoothly for you, Mel- Gage needs a peaceful home life- who will have which of the dogs?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> One mitred granny square completed.
> 36 squares altogether to be made.


It is looking good, Fan!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Nanacaren, I'm sure hoping this tea will work and
Take care of urticaria and keep the body healthy too.
Many thanks re the square, it will brighten up the winter days ahead.'
I found the pattern on Pinterest, and it's so easy to do.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

It seems like a sad time for many of my tea party friends. Joy and Gwenie, I know how hard it is when we see our children suffering and can do nothing to make it easier. As mothers, we just want to make all the hurt go away, but we just don't have the power. Sonja has to deal with another aspect of this, even harder in many ways. And of course, Mel is a sort of surrogate daughter for many of us here, and we are just as powerless to make her situation come right, much as we want to and hope it will. Often, things do come right in the end, hard as it is to know it at the time (as the sacking of the principal that Gwenie mentioned demonstrated) and I hope things will work out for all of you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Kathleen Doris. ....I love you all. 

It is the right decision and it needed to be done years ago. Julie I will take Deuce and the pups will have to stay with Greg.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I need to get fabric for curtains we are in need of some darker ones or insulated ones.


I was very happy when I found this at Hobby Lobby, and it's a nice thick fabric, almost a light weight upholstery fabric, and the 40% off coupon didn't hurt either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, I am back online after a couple of rough weeks health wise. One of our staff came back from snowboarding in Canada for Christmas holidays, with a bad virus. He is such a generous soul he shared it with as many people as he could. I unfortunately was one of them and have been feeling ill, but at last am back to my version of normal lol!
> My troubles are nothing compared to some of you dear folks and I send big hugs to all suffering right now. It's a very hot summer here but have begun to make a crochet afghan, hard going in the heat so only 1 block done.
> It's a mitred granny square, using my favourite colours, purples, sea greens, soft grey, turquoise. It's quite vibrant and will be cosy in winter.
> Chicken soup is the best thing in winter for battling the bugs, I use the carcass of a roasted chicken so you get all the bones and that's where the good healing part comes from, so its was told to me by my mother.
> Will pop in to see how you all are doing, when I can. Cheers to you all from a sizzling downunder Fan xxx


Glad to see you back, and glad that you are feeling better. There are somethings that we'd just as soon people not share with us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would be nice if we could switch weather for a while. have a super time at stitches west - i hear it is a fabulous show. will be anxious to see what 'some shopping' fell into your bag. lol --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam. I am so sorry to hear about everyone next door to you being so sick. I hope it passes by quickly. Love your soup recipes and would love to enjoy them but here in Southern California where we have been experiencing a hot February it's been nothing but salads, seafood cocktails, lemonade, ice water and the like. We keep praying and hoping for cooler and rainy weather but no such luck. Next week DH and I are off to Santa Clara, Ca for the Annual Stitches West Knitting Conference 4 days of heavenly knitting and shopping ( well some shopping...). I wonder if anyone on this thread will be there and would love to meet, if so please send a PM. Have a good week and send us your leftover rain. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It was so foggy this morning, it burned off to a beautiful sunny day, but boy, the wind has sure come up, I'm surprised that David is still trying to fish. He did send me a pic of one he caught earlier today, about 12 or so inches long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cottage pie if you use beef meat and no cheese
> Shepherds pie if you use Lamb meat and cheese
> Cumberland pie if you use beef meat and top with bread crumbs
> To me they are all shepherds pie


I did not know that, that is interesting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely oneapril. i will look into those bind on and bind off videos - that was one of my gripes that the edges never matched. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thank you to RookieRetiree for the info on binding off. I used the EZ sewn bind off after a long tail cast on. The edges matched well. The sewn bind off took some time with 160 stitches but was worth it. I did a seed stitch cowl with Lion Brand Wool Ease with a little glitter in it for my Secret Valentine at work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oop, speak of the devil, he just walked in


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oop, speak of the devil, he just walked in


No, no.....speak of angels and hear the flutter of their wings! :roll: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought so - i love meatloaf - you could do a bunch and freeze them to use later. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Meatloaf muffins. What a smart idea. Have to love meatloaf.
> Sort of what sliders are to burgers.
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm just glad you weren't half way there before you found out. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well, no funeral yet! Shaking my head at DSIL. She was in such a panic that her daughter misunderstood. Nephew just sent a text that dbil is still alive. On hospice. No flying trip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we got your back melody - lots of shoulders to lean on - what a hard decision this must have been for you - sending all three of you tons of positive energy and the hope that he sees the light sooner rather than later. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> April one great knitting.👍
> 
> Rookie Thank you.😊 I have been told by a few others that I should stay and he should go. I am not going to argue. He feels entitled to stay. Let him. I am ready for a new place, a new start and Some peace. I don't hate him. I love him more then the moon loves the stars but I am just finished. He needs mental health help and he says he does not. I believe he has to lose everything and hit the bottom of the barrel before he realizes. Tough love, maybe. Either way I am looking and not worrying.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yum --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sam, Bobby Flay just made hot chocolate with peanut butter whipped cream and and chopped chocolate covered peanuts, immediately thought of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, Gwen & Melody, I'm so sorry for all the upheaval & martial problems & men who obviously need a good kick in the a--& told to grow up. I hope that all works out for every concerned. 

Sam, hope everyone next door is soon is feeling better soon & neither yu or Heidi get sick.
Lots of great recipes again. I've made meatloaf muffins for many years, great for lunches, my family loves them.

PearlOne, happy birthday. Sorry there are more serious health issues in your household, I hope you have family or friends closeby for you to lean on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam. I am so sorry to hear about everyone next door to you being so sick. I hope it passes by quickly. Love your soup recipes and would love to enjoy them but here in Southern California where we have been experiencing a hot February it's been nothing but salads, seafood cocktails, lemonade, ice water and the like. We keep praying and hoping for cooler and rainy weather but no such luck. Next week DH and I are off to Santa Clara, Ca for the Annual Stitches West Knitting Conference 4 days of heavenly knitting and shopping ( well some shopping...). I wonder if anyone on this thread will be there and would love to meet, if so please send a PM. Have a good week and send us your leftover rain. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I wish I was close enough to one of those Stitches conferences, I would love to go. Have fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why darker ones? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I need to get fabric for curtains we are in need of some darker ones or insulated ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you fan - sending you tons of healing energy to wrap you up in warm healing goodness and get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hello everyone, I am back online after a couple of rough weeks health wise. One of our staff came back from snowboarding in Canada for Christmas holidays, with a bad virus. He is such a generous soul he shared it with as many people as he could. I unfortunately was one of them and have been feeling ill, but at last am back to my version of normal lol!
> My troubles are nothing compared to some of you dear folks and I send big hugs to all suffering right now. It's a very hot summer here but have begun to make a crochet afghan, hard going in the heat so only 1 block done.
> It's a mitred granny square, using my favourite colours, purples, sea greens, soft grey, turquoise. It's quite vibrant and will be cosy in winter.
> Chicken soup is the best thing in winter for battling the bugs, I use the carcass of a roasted chicken so you get all the bones and that's where the good healing part comes from, so its was told to me by my mother.
> Will pop in to see how you all are doing, when I can. Cheers to you all from a sizzling downunder Fan xxx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful fan - well done - the afghan will indeed be bright - should bring you joy on those dreary winter days. --- sam



Fan said:


> One mitred granny square completed.
> 36 squares altogether to be made.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. DBIL is definitely in a better place.
> 
> SIL is a little different. Depends on what she says. DH almost disowned her when he told her our DD was pregnant with Damien. Freely shares her opinions about everyone else, but zips her lips when the same happens in HER family! I think it is safe to say that she made it safely, as her DS should be there by now, and we have not heard otherwise.


My condolences to your family but I'm sure your DBIL is in a betterplce with no more suffering.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathleendoris - how nice to hear from you - so many of our friends here hurting and needing our support. what have you been doing lately? --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> It seems like a sad time for many of my tea party friends. Joy and Gwenie, I know how hard it is when we see our children suffering and can do nothing to make it easier. As mothers, we just want to make all the hurt go away, but we just don't have the power. Sonja has to deal with another aspect of this, even harder in many ways. And of course, Mel is a sort of surrogate daughter for many of us here, and we are just as powerless to make her situation come right, much as we want to and hope it will. Often, things do come right in the end, hard as it is to know it at the time (as the sacking of the principal that Gwenie mentioned demonstrated) and I hope things will work out for all of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you just love those 40% off coupons - joanns has been known to have 50/60% off coupons also. love a good sale. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I was very happy when I found this at Hobby Lobby, and it's a nice thick fabric, almost a light weight upholstery fabric, and the 40% off coupon didn't hurt either.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have nearly finished the first sleeve on the Guernsey. However, I have a little "bump" at the shoulder edge of the strap (that was knitted back and forth and joined). When I first noticed it, it just looked like it was making a "sleeve cap" type thing, but when I tried it on last night to check the length of the sleeve, it seemed like it was sticking up a little...bothers me, but perhaps blocking will straighten it out? I will finish the sleeve and then try it on again. I really don't want to rip it out. We'll see. That likely won't be until tomorrow.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need and comfort to the distressed. Hugs & blessings everywhere.


I hope blocking makes the "bump" disappear, so much work if you have to pull it out.
:-(


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Joy, we meet and get to know him more every day through you.
> And growing up in your home, we know he could only be a loving and caring young man.


Well said, Kaye!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, no funeral yet! Shaking my head at DSIL. She was in such a panic that her daughter misunderstood. Nephew just sent a text that dbil is still alive. On hospice. No flying trip.


Good grief! How could she do that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yummy - fish for dinner - i hope david does the fileting. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It was so foggy this morning, it burned off to a beautiful sunny day, but boy, the wind has sure come up, I'm surprised that David is still trying to fish. He did send me a pic of one he caught earlier today, about 12 or so inches long.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam, oh fish yum! We used to have a boat and did lots of fishing but it got to be expensive with the price of petrol for the boat tank, plus bait and if you were really lucky a good haul of fish. So we go to the mall and buy it now every Saturday morning for the weekend. Our adopted family have a boat and go fishing, and give us some when they get a good haul.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a bunch of free cowl patterns --- sam

http://www.knittingdaily.com/free-knitted-cowl-patterns/?utm_source=freemium&utm_campaign=iw-kca-fr-1600213-ffa&utm_content=820359_IFA160213&utm_medium=email


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. DBIL is definitely in a better place.
> 
> SIL is a little different. Depends on what she says. DH almost disowned her when he told her our DD was pregnant with Damien. Freely shares her opinions about everyone else, but zips her lips when the same happens in HER family! I think it is safe to say that she made it safely, as her DS should be there by now, and we have not heard otherwise.


  Here's hoping DNs DB in able to cope with DM. This is a time to keep things that can cause trouble close and to self, not being spread like poison. Please have a safe trip to and from both times you go.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am also going to do the workshop. Now just to find the yarn to do it with. Crappy colors in the stores right now. And not enough of one color in my stash


Praying I have enough in stash as no hope of purchasing any for this one. Actually think I might have some cones amongst the machine supplies that may be cotton, but still have to sort.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our thoughts too Sam. His photo was plastered all over the front page of the paper this morning announcing his removal.


OUCH, think he will be villified by parents on social media. Then again, given he tried to cover up, he deserves it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief! How could she do that!


Tami, agree with Bonnie, that is loco. 
Mel love, you are a treasure and we are all here for you. Surely, you and Gage deserve better. I hope Greg wakes up and seeks help.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You can do it, I like anything that doesn't require a lot of detail, I'm not good at sewing straight lines, but I'm really bad at following sewing patterns, wierd since I can follow knit and crochet patterns with no problem, but that is how it is. It's just time consuming to iron, fold, iron, fold, pin, then finally get to sew, my hats off to all those on here like Grandma Paula who do a lot of sewing, like Christmas pajamas, and Julie with the beautiful set she did for her friends family for the baby, Bonnie, Joy Gwen... the list goes on. I could never in a million years do that, not enough patience to start with.


 :shock: :-o What do you mean fold iron fold iron pin then sew. Whenever I have done curtains in the past, I fold, fold, pin then sew. One of the few time I actually use pins, I learnt to sew fast on a commercial sewing course, where pins were a no no as they slow you down. I do use them at important parts but where they are not on line of sewing..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is Pirouette  its Ballet Day! It may be a bit of a stretch to take up ballet for a single day, so why not simply go and see a ballet instead?

Which prominent landmark can be seen in the Seattle skyline?


Willis Tower 

Space Needle 

Gateway Arch 

John Hancock Center 

The dot over the letter "i" is called a tittle.

February 13
1947 - Mike Krzyzewski
1944 - Jerry Springer
1944 - Stockard Channing

February 13, 1635
The Boston Public Latin School, the first public school in what is now the United States, was founded.

Answer: The Space Needle is an observation tower in Seattle, Washington, a landmark of the Pacific Northwest, and an icon of Seattle. It was built in the Seattle Center for the 1962 World's Fair, which drew over 2.3 million visitors. Once the tallest structure west of the Mississippi River, it is 605 feet high, 138 feet wide, and weighs 9,550 tons. It has an observation deck at 520 feet and the rotating SkyCity restaurant at 500 feet. On April 19, 1999, the city's Landmarks Preservation Board designated it a historic landmark


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:roll: Oh dear, noisy neighbours are at it again. First their male dog went off his head barking, barking, barking, now the normal volume has resumed, airing family history and problems to entire neighbourhood. Really, have enough issues with my own family without listening to theirs as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, no funeral yet! Shaking my head at DSIL. She was in such a panic that her daughter misunderstood. Nephew just sent a text that dbil is still alive. On hospice. No flying trip.


Such a relief for now, actually hope he can hold on until road conditions improve for everyone's safety. Perhaps, he might even rally for a while.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm hoping to do the workshop also. And of course don't have enough cotton yarn in any two colors (does't it figure) and like you not many colors in the stores now. I ended up ordering some online that should be here any day now. I still need to do my measurements worksheet too.


Did that, sat here and made up a spreadsheet of them. Second part of spreadsheet will be swatch info on various size needles. But first need to check what cotton I have, as cannot afford to purchase any at the moment. Only able to buy small amounts that make market bags for market stall.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> April one great knitting.👍
> 
> Rookie Thank you.😊 I have been told by a few others that I should stay and he should go. I am not going to argue. He feels entitled to stay. Let him. I am ready for a new place, a new start and Some peace. I don't hate him. I love him more then the moon loves the stars but I am just finished. He needs mental health help and he says he does not. I believe he has to lose everything and hit the bottom of the barrel before he realizes. Tough love, maybe. Either way I am looking and not worrying.


Hugs Melody. Unfortunately, sometimes even people who love each other grow apart. Hoping whatever happens goes well for you and Gage. Actually, with all that has happened with your family over the last few years, talking to a councellor for all would be a good idea, you have had some very tough events happen to family and health. For you, we are here, you can speak at any time of the day or night and someone will hear.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your hugs and prayers. It means the world to me. Gage is so unimpressed with his father right now, as I am. He is excited in a way to move.
> Julie I am on disability now so I should be able to take care of Gage. I have many good friends who will help me in any way that I need. As long as there is a roof over our heads and food in our bellies I will be satisfied. Odsp provides a drug card for meds and a dental card. Thank goodness.
> 
> Love, hugs and prayers for all of us who are in hard times right now. This too shall pass and we will be stronger for it.👍


Melody, glad you have the needed financial support. Now only hope you can find somewhere in the same school district for Gage, it seems he is doing really well with this school, it would be a shame if you had to change that as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> One mitred granny square completed.
> 36 squares altogether to be made.


Lovely, will they all be the same color layout?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Things do happen to fall into my shopping bag....


thewren said:


> it would be nice if we could switch weather for a while. have a super time at stitches west - i hear it is a fabulous show. will be anxious to see what 'some shopping' fell into your bag. lol --- sam


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!! I wish you could as well.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I wish I was close enough to one of those Stitches conferences, I would love to go. Have fun.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cottage pie if you use beef meat and no cheese
> Shepherds pie if you use Lamb meat and cheese
> Cumberland pie if you use beef meat and top with bread crumbs
> To me they are all shepherds pie


Oh dear, to me they are all cottage pies. Actually found an interesting take on a crustless one. Make meat mix in pan. Scrub well some large potatoes, prick all over and microwave until soft. Cut a lid off, scrapping out the flesh from this, then hollow out the spud, leaving a minimum of 1/4 inch flesh in skin. Fill this with meat mix. Mash the scooped out flesh until creamy and smooth, however you like your mash,. put into piping bag and cover the top of the filled spud. Sprinkle with cheese and pop under grill for a few minutes to melt the cheese and reheat the contents. Can be served on plates, or even simply on a napkin. If someone doesn't eat skin, they simply peel the skin away. Enjoy.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you it's been a rough start to the new year getting the dreaded bugs.
> At least in winter you can snuggle up and hibernate but in summer no way it's too hot and sticky. Roll on Autumn so can cool off a bit, and get into more crafting works.
> A question for you all, have any of you tried nettle tea?
> I have a problem with urticaria (hives and rashes), which is really horrible in heat. I've discovered nettle tea is good for that, plus many other health benefits so have ordered some. Here's hoping it helps!
> I much prefer natural remedies over conventional medicine, as my body doesn't tolerate many things unfortunately. I'm careful with everything I use and don't take undue risk.


Have you tried a goats milk soap with manuka honey and ground oats. The manuka honey helps heal the irritants while the ground oats soothes the itches. I made this after gaining excema (blast, spelt wrong I think) as part of a threesome medical conditions that go together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just think heather - you have a 'live' soap opera next door. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> :roll: Oh dear, noisy neighbours are at it again. First their male dog went off his head barking, barking, barking, now the normal volume has resumed, airing family history and problems to entire neighbourhood. Really, have enough issues with my own family without listening to theirs as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> just think heather - you have a 'live' soap opera next door. --- sam


Actually seems to be, quiet there now, the man of the house is downstairs tending to the dogs, and I think the eldest girl has gone back to daddy (which is part of the reason for the arguement today) Anyway, finally peaceful there now.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p16 and all caught up on a sleepy Sunday. And time to get dressed, as much as I dress on days like this, knickers, crop top and shorts. Will have a tshirt in reserve for if I have to go outside the house.

TTYAL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> He's home today, but he's headed back your way on Monday, hopefully it will be better by then, stay safe going to and fro.
> He really appreciates your weather and road condition updates.


I am so glad that he was home as I 94 was shut down at various locations these past two days. I think 131 was closed as well. There were so many accidents and slide offs due to white out conditions and slippery roads. I drove to work on what looked like a sheet of ice, but I made it on time and safely. The advantage of leaving for work before 4 AM is there is virtually no traffic to deal with. If I slide, I don't hurt someone else. Monday should warm up to around 32*F and slight snow. The weather says maybe 1-2 inches of new snow. Tuesday is scattered flurries with temperatures like Monday.

Since I started working at 4 AM today, I am very tired now. I will head to bed real soon and catch up later.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Pearlone! Send you not only birthday wishes but prayers for successful treatment and recovery for both you and your DH.


I would like to say Happy Birthday to Pearlone as well. May your special day be filled with many blessings of love. Prayers being said for you and DH.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Kaye, your post brought tears to my eyes because of the caring you shared and the truths you've picked up on although you've never seen or met Tim face to face. You and others here have seen more truth about Tim than Ben has come to know while living in the same house /family with him.
> 
> May God bless you for knowing this truth about Tim, although you've never met him.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy...You are such a blessing to so many of us as well as to your family. You can vent as much as you need to. I am sorry to read that Tim is being "blamed" as the cause of Ben's unhappiness. Tim has needs to be met and I am so glad that you and others in the family willingly help him to have love and dignity. Dealing with special needs people comes with its own set of challenges, but also rewards and blessings that others know about. It has been a pleasure reading about Tim's growth as a person over the years. It is also a blessing to this group to see Matthew's artwork as he does not post it anywhere else on the computer. These young men deserve to be loved and cared about just like each of us deserve this.


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

Mmm, I made the slow cooker vegetable soup using Swanson's Tuscany flavored chicken broth. I also added a few potatoes. Thanks for your hard work on this post. Very much appreciated!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody would it be helpful or even do-able to move in with your mom initially? Like my DD, you are a strong and good woman/mom and I think you are making a good decision to move on. It will be better for you and for Gage to be out of the turmoil. {{{Hugs}}}


gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your hugs and prayers. It means the world to me. Gage is so unimpressed with his father right now, as I am. He is excited in a way to move.
> Julie I am on disability now so I should be able to take care of Gage. I have many good friends who will help me in any way that I need. As long as there is a roof over our heads and food in our bellies I will be satisfied. Odsp provides a drug card for meds and a dental card. Thank goodness.
> 
> Love, hugs and prayers for all of us who are in hard times right now. This too shall pass and we will be stronger for it.👍


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice Fan. Will all 36 squares be the same pattern? Looking forward to see the finished item.



Fan said:


> One mitred granny square completed.
> 36 squares altogether to be made.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Lovely, will they all be the same color layout?


Yes I think I have enough yarn to make them all the same, but will change their placing when I sew them together. I saw how to do it on Pinterest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice size fish; he does catch and release if I remember correctly isn' that right? I enjoy fishing but haven't gone is 3-4 years now. So relaxing.



Poledra65 said:


> It was so foggy this morning, it burned off to a beautiful sunny day, but boy, the wind has sure come up, I'm surprised that David is still trying to fish. He did send me a pic of one he caught earlier today, about 12 or so inches long.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also love meatloaf and like the idea of making up a bunch of the meatloaf muffins to freeze; good idea Sam.



thewren said:


> i thought so - i love meatloaf - you could do a bunch and freeze them to use later. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too Bonnie but then I'd have to have a she-shed built for sure and have to win the lottery to pay for it and all the wonderful yarns I'd want to buy!!!LOL]


Bonnie7591 said:


> I wish I was close enough to one of those Stitches conferences, I would love to go. Have fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam!


thewren said:


> a bunch of free cowl patterns --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/free-knitted-cowl-patterns/?utm_source=freemium&utm_campaign=iw-kca-fr-1600213-ffa&utm_content=820359_IFA160213&utm_medium=email


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fran, I love your square, my mom used to do granny squares all the time, she would have loved yours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Mary.


pacer said:


> Joy...You are such a blessing to so many of us as well as to your family. You can vent as much as you need to. I am sorry to read that Tim is being "blamed" as the cause of Ben's unhappiness. Tim has needs to be met and I am so glad that you and others in the family willingly help him to have love and dignity. Dealing with special needs people comes with its own set of challenges, but also rewards and blessings that others know about. It has been a pleasure reading about Tim's growth as a person over the years. It is also a blessing to this group to see Matthew's artwork as he does not post it anywhere else on the computer. These young men deserve to be loved and cared about just like each of us deserve this.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Joy...You are such a blessing to so many of us as well as to your family. You can vent as much as you need to. I am sorry to read that Tim is being "blamed" as the cause of Ben's unhappiness. Tim has needs to be met and I am so glad that you and others in the family willingly help him to have love and dignity. Dealing with special needs people comes with its own set of challenges, but also rewards and blessings that others know about. It has been a pleasure reading about Tim's growth as a person over the years. It is also a blessing to this group to see Matthew's artwork as he does not post it anywhere else on the computer. These young men deserve to be loved and cared about just like each of us deserve this.


And all God's children said ''Amen'' to your words re Matthew and Tim and all the other ''special'' people in our lives, Mary. Thank you for putting that truth into words for all of us to be reminded.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, no.....speak of angels and hear the flutter of their wings! :roll: :lol:


 :-D I like that one! I'll have to remember it and borrow it from time to time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't you just love those 40% off coupons - joanns has been known to have 50/60% off coupons also. love a good sale. --- sam


Absolutely! Unfortunately our Joanns closed so the closest is in Cheyenne.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> yummy - fish for dinner - i hope david does the fileting. --- sam


He's just practicing catch and release right now, but when it's a keeper, he guts em and I do the rest.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Sam*, how is Gary doing after returning to work this week? Hoping that his recovery is still going well and uneventfully for him. Don was asking about him again today also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: :-o What do you mean fold iron fold iron pin then sew. Whenever I have done curtains in the past, I fold, fold, pin then sew. One of the few time I actually use pins, I learnt to sew fast on a commercial sewing course, where pins were a no no as they slow you down. I do use them at important parts but where they are not on line of sewing..


My OCD kicks in and I have to have it all exactly the same double folded hem all the way around each piece before I start to sew, and it has to be flat, and the fabric was just thick enough that it didn't want to lay flat well, even with the massive amount of time I ironed it, so I pin. The muslin only needed a pin here or there, but it still took me forever to fold and iron, because it has to be perfect. You'd think that if I know I have this problem, I could maybe modify the behaviors, but it's easier said than done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :roll: Oh dear, noisy neighbours are at it again. First their male dog went off his head barking, barking, barking, now the normal volume has resumed, airing family history and problems to entire neighbourhood. Really, have enough issues with my own family without listening to theirs as well.


Don't you just feel like getting a drum set and setting it up right next to the wall and banging away as loudly and as long as you can?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so glad that he was home as I 94 was shut down at various locations these past two days. I think 131 was closed as well. There were so many accidents and slide offs due to white out conditions and slippery roads. I drove to work on what looked like a sheet of ice, but I made it on time and safely. The advantage of leaving for work before 4 AM is there is virtually no traffic to deal with. If I slide, I don't hurt someone else. Monday should warm up to around 32*F and slight snow. The weather says maybe 1-2 inches of new snow. Tuesday is scattered flurries with temperatures like Monday.
> 
> Since I started working at 4 AM today, I am very tired now. I will head to bed real soon and catch up later.


When I read him your last update before this one, he said wow, they got winter?, lol
And I'm very glad that you are safe going to and fro and little traffic is a definite plus. 
Hopefully the roads won't be to bad and the traffic won't be horrific. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Dsand. Sam always posts some wonderful recipes. Sounds like the soup was good; will have to give it a try. 


Dsand said:


> Mmm, I made the slow cooker vegetable soup using Swanson's Tuscany flavored chicken broth. I also added a few potatoes. Thanks for your hard work on this post. Very much appreciated!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice size fish; he does catch and release if I remember correctly isn' that right? I enjoy fishing but haven't gone is 3-4 years now. So relaxing.


Mostly, he only keeps them from places that have prolific amounts of fish.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also love meatloaf and like the idea of making up a bunch of the meatloaf muffins to freeze; good idea Sam.


I've been wanting to make these for a long time to send on the road with David, I'll eventually make them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too Bonnie but then I'd have to have a she-shed built for sure and have to win the lottery to pay for it and all the wonderful yarns I'd want to buy!!!LOL]


They are having Interweaves Yarn Fest in Loveland, Colorado March 31-April 3, but I have too many things planned for this year, so I'm thinking next year if it's there. David did say we could go though, that he could get into some nice soft yarn, jump into a bunch piled up and then we'd get kicked out, I told him that I would then drag him to KAP and let you all poke him with knitting needles. lololol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Breaking news a 5.7 earthquake has hit Christchurch again, damage still being assessed, power is out. Oh boy here we go again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just finished the 4th and last button hole, it's 20 inche's/50 cm


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Breaking news a 5.7 earthquake has hit Christchurch again, damage still being assessed, power is out. Oh boy here we go again!


Oh no, I sure hope that the damage isn't bad and that no one was injured. 
I hope that Julies family are all safe and sound.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Me too re Julie's family. We also have family there, a nephew and his wife, who have just completed rebuild of their home after last big ones! Scary for everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> One mitred granny square completed.
> 36 squares altogether to be made.


Very pretty, love the colors, my favorites.

Sorry you've had a nasty Canadian bug,hope you are all better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too re Julie's family. We also have family there, a nephew and his wife, who have just completed rebuild of their home after last big ones! Scary for everyone.


Oh my, I sure hope that they don't have any damages and are safe, very scary indeed. Hopefully you have or will, hear from them soon that all is well. 
Alaska had a big one recently, thankfully it wasn't as big or damaging as the one in 1964, but still shook up my family and friends tremendously.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't you just love those 40% off coupons - joanns has been known to have 50/60% off coupons also. love a good sale. --- sam


Too bad our $$ is so low & shipping so expensive as they have some good deals.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam, oh fish yum! We used to have a boat and did lots of fishing but it got to be expensive with the price of petrol for the boat tank, plus bait and if you were really lucky a good haul of fish. So we go to the mall and buy it now every Saturday morning for the weekend. Our adopted family have a boat and go fishing, and give us some when they get a good haul.


My DH & sons do lots of ice fishing this time of year so keep us well supplied with fresh fish, mostly northern pike & they do such a good job of filleting & deboning you hardly ever find a bone, love good fresh fish.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, to me they are all cottage pies. Actually found an interesting take on a crustless one. Make meat mix in pan. Scrub well some large potatoes, prick all over and microwave until soft. Cut a lid off, scrapping out the flesh from this, then hollow out the spud, leaving a minimum of 1/4 inch flesh in skin. Fill this with meat mix. Mash the scooped out flesh until creamy and smooth, however you like your mash,. put into piping bag and cover the top of the filled spud. Sprinkle with cheese and pop under grill for a few minutes to melt the cheese and reheat the contents. Can be served on plates, or even simply on a napkin. If someone doesn't eat skin, they simply peel the skin away. Enjoy.


That's a good idea, I've made stuffed potatoes but never put in meat, will have to try this


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you cat lovers need to watch this - so does every one else --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/valentines-day-for-lonely-cats.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Breaking news a 5.7 earthquake has hit Christchurch again, damage still being assessed, power is out. Oh boy here we go again!


Terrible news.
Julie, I hope all your family are safe


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Hi All...just popping in....haven't read this week yet. Marking my spot.

Shhhhhhhhhh! It's still a secret, BUT...I'm asking for protective prayers from the warriors...my DDIL is preggers! Due toward the end of August! They don't really want to tell, but they just couldn't keep it from us. She has been having a rough first trimester...can't really keep much food down. She's doing better now, but not totally out of the woods. Anyway...prayers of support are most appreciated!

We are staying inside...cozy with a fire going. Content and enjoying ourselves...and the absence of the couch! It has made a big difference in the ambience of the room.

Sweet dreams to all tonight...cradling prayers for all. Hugs to keep us all warm! Or cool, if you wish!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just finished the 4th and last button hole, it's 20 inche's/50 cm


Very pretty, great colors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too re Julie's family. We also have family there, a nephew and his wife, who have just completed rebuild of their home after last big ones! Scary for everyone.


I hope they are all OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fingers crossed that all goes well this time.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...just popping in....haven't read this week yet. Marking my spot.
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh! It's still a secret, BUT...I'm asking for protective prayers from the warriors...my DDIL is preggers! Due toward the end of August! They don't really want to tell, but they just couldn't keep it from us. She has been having a rough first trimester...can't really keep much food down. She's doing better now, but not totally out of the woods. Anyway...prayers of support are most appreciated!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well another busy day, I was off to quilting by 9 & didn't get home til 4:45, then we went to friends for supper & just got home.

I had hoped to finish my quilt today but somehow miscalculated on the black yardage so will wait until i buy some more to put on the last one, I don't want to put on 2 strips & then find I can't get the same & have to pull them off. There were some scraps left from making the rag quilt for the interval home so I have started making a crib quilt with those.

Well, must get off to bed


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> It seems like a sad time for many of my tea party friends. Joy and Gwenie, I know how hard it is when we see our children suffering and can do nothing to make it easier. As mothers, we just want to make all the hurt go away, but we just don't have the power. Sonja has to deal with another aspect of this, even harder in many ways. And of course, Mel is a sort of surrogate daughter for many of us here, and we are just as powerless to make her situation come right, much as we want to and hope it will. Often, things do come right in the end, hard as it is to know it at the time (as the sacking of the principal that Gwenie mentioned demonstrated) and I hope things will work out for all of you.


You've just said what I was about to, Kathleendoris. Hugs and prayers for you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dsand - i am glad you enjoyed the slow cooker vegie soup - it's always good to hear how they taste. and welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we'll be here all week so do join us soon - always lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Dsand said:


> Mmm, I made the slow cooker vegetable soup using Swanson's Tuscany flavored chicken broth. I also added a few potatoes. Thanks for your hard work on this post. Very much appreciated!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> a bunch of free cowl patterns --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/free-knitted-cowl-patterns/?utm_source=freemium&utm_campaign=iw-kca-fr-1600213-ffa&utm_content=820359_IFA160213&utm_medium=email


Thanks Sam - a few more potential projects to add to my long list of 'intendeds'..........
which leads me to wish everyone a happy Valentines Day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he seems to be doing ok - he was talking on the phone to the vet (max is not feeling well) and when he hung up he could not remember half of what was said. some of that is typical gary but it still concerns me. i thought he forgot more than he should have. --- sam



jheiens said:


> *Sam*, how is Gary doing after returning to work this week? Hoping that his recovery is still going well and uneventfully for him. Don was asking about him again today also.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful poledra - are they for you? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Just finished the 4th and last button hole, it's 20 inche's/50 cm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does not sound good. were they completely recovered from the last one? --- sam



Fan said:


> Breaking news a 5.7 earthquake has hit Christchurch again, damage still being assessed, power is out. Oh boy here we go again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bet i know what you will be knitting in the next couple of months. congrats to the mom and dad. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...just popping in....haven't read this week yet. Marking my spot.
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh! It's still a secret, BUT...I'm asking for protective prayers from the warriors...my DDIL is preggers! Due toward the end of August! They don't really want to tell, but they just couldn't keep it from us. She has been having a rough first trimester...can't really keep much food down. She's doing better now, but not totally out of the woods. Anyway...prayers of support are most appreciated!
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> They are having Interweaves Yarn Fest in Loveland, Colorado March 31-April 3, but I have too many things planned for this year, so I'm thinking next year if it's there. David did say we could go though, that he could get into some nice soft yarn, jump into a bunch piled up and then we'd get kicked out, I told him that I would then drag him to KAP and let you all poke him with knitting needles. lololol


No, no, you could teach him to knit, maybe the dead fish hat?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Evening news reports aftershocks still strong, no deaths, but some liquefaction mud bubbling through again in places. The city has recovered very well since last major one, just hope not too much damage with this shake. Rocks are falling off cliff top into the sea, so quite dangerous situation. It will be five years on. 22nd since the big one hit, pretty upsetting for all residents of the city.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> No, no, you could teach him to knit, maybe the dead fish hat?


I made the kids in our adopted family a fish hat each and they love them and when they go out in the boat the hats go too. They are really cosy and warm out boating.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Julie and Fan, hope you and yours are all safe in the earthquake. Did you feel it where you are? Poor Christchurch residents must be disheartened when threatened again as they get sorted after the previous damage, but I guess this is par for the course in Earthquake zones. Scary.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

No luckily we are in Auckland many hundreds of miles away in the north island. Christchurch is in the South Island.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh gosh page 20... I'm late, i'm late. I had Serena from Sat aft untill after lunch today so didnt get chance to get on the computer. Well she stayed in the cot all night and slept more or less... boy little kids are sure noisy overnight. I am so glad she didnt end up in bed with me around my neck coz I would have been boiling with my hot flushes. LOL We had a lovely time together though. Now I need to catch up on last week and see whats happening this week.

Thankyou to all who started off another week. Oh, and Happy Valentines day to those who celebrate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - here are some other head bands for you to choose from or anyone else that needs a headband. --- sam

http://www.stitchandunwind.com/how-to-knit-a-headband-free-patterns/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20160213


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, to me they are all cottage pies. Actually found an interesting take on a crustless one. Make meat mix in pan. Scrub well some large potatoes, prick all over and microwave until soft. Cut a lid off, scrapping out the flesh from this, then hollow out the spud, leaving a minimum of 1/4 inch flesh in skin. Fill this with meat mix. Mash the scooped out flesh until creamy and smooth, however you like your mash,. put into piping bag and cover the top of the filled spud. Sprinkle with cheese and pop under grill for a few minutes to melt the cheese and reheat the contents.  Can be served on plates, or even simply on a napkin. If someone doesn't eat skin, they simply peel the skin away. Enjoy.


Might try them , they sound tasty


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Just finished the 4th and last button hole, it's 20 inche's/50 cm


Sweater is looking lovely Kaye I like the cable pattern


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fingers crossed that all goes well this time.


Congratulations and fingers crossed from me to . Hopefully after the first trimester things will settle down


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great opening Sam and ladies.
> 
> Bad news good news.....this week at the high school my grandkids attend it was brought to light that a 15 yr old girl had been raped and attempted sodomy during school hours by 3 male students. It happened a month ago and there had been an attempted cover up. Long story short, it was happened in a stairwell and caught on video. Good news....Boys have been arrested and today the principal was fired. Security has also been increased at the school with additional police officers and more cameras. I had the unfortunate experience of working under this principal who in my opinion had no principles, lied, etc. and I am thrilled he has been given the sack.


~~~SO annoying! The few who give the majority of hard working, dedicated teachers a bad name!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, I understand your emotions just now.
> 
> Yesterday Ben told Susan that Tim was the cause of the break up of their marriage and he'd ''spent the last 4 years raising him." Which of us knew that helping get breakfast ready for Tim and the two adults so that the boy could get to school before 7:45 AM constituted ''raising a child''--and one with physical handicaps that prevent him from doing what a typical 17 yo can do for himself. The man never ever had to help the boy bathe or clean him up after a BM as his mom and I do on a regular basis. . . . . . Even DD#1 stepped in when she and I took him on the class trip to Washington, D.C., while traveling for three days on a tour bus. And we counted it our privilege to accompany him and his classmates. In fact, 2 of the dads made it their responsibility to assist him on to of off of the bus every time he left or returned to it--without being asked to help or reminded of the need.
> 
> ...


~~~SO beyond comprehension...so hurtful. I hope Tim did not hear. Our hearts to Tim, Susan, you, and all. So beyond ....words fail me. I send a TON of love to help all through this nightmare.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> On an entirely different note: Today is pearlone's birthday. I sent her a PM earlier and heard back shortly before I went off on that rant about Ben.
> 
> Her DH is to have a surgery on his mouth/tongue this month to remove a ''huge'' tumor. She said that the surgery is expected to take quite some time. She has a blood clot on her leg and needs cataract surgery on both eyes. She has been trying to keep up with reading our posts but posting is not easy for her. She asks for all the prayer warriors to step into the gap for them.
> 
> ...


~~~Thanks, Joy, for the birthday reminder.
Pearlone....a boat-load of wishes to you and DH on your birthday. SO glad you were born! Celebrate heartily and we hope the best for upcoming surgeries. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been communicating with oldest DD quite a bit this evening. Today is oldest DGS's 19th birthday and tomorrow is when she is planning to move after her alcoholic DH goes to work. My poor baby is feeling so stressed, horrible, etc. Please keep her and her family (DH, too) in prayer. She is second guessing herself and blaming herself... saying she is a bad parent....I know many of you understand some of what she is going through. I wish I had a magic wand right now. I am praying that God wrap her in His arms and gives her strength, comfort, and peace. I'm feeling weepy myself that she they are having to go through this. TTYL


~~~All strength & hugs to you and DD#1 and the kids! Bushels & bushels! Still looking for the magic wand! Wish I weren't such a "hoarder"!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Kathleen Doris. ....I love you all.
> 
> It is the right decision and it needed to be done years ago. Julie I will take Deuce and the pups will have to stay with Greg.


Stay strong ,lass! I know you will for the sake of your boy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just marking my spot. I have just finished last week. I will try to keep up this week, but I don't know how well I will do. I need to ask for prayers again, please. DH's DBIL that had lung cancer passed away this evening. We know no other details yet. We have some work being done to the house tomorrow morning, but will probably go to Columbus as soon as it is finished. We will need to be back for DH to go to work on Monday, at least for a couple of hours. I don't think services will be that soon. Then will go back down. We may not even stay tomorrow night. We will play it by ear, and I will pack clothes for at least one night. I don't have the answering machine hooked up. Everyone has our cell phone numbers, but have not heard anything. We were out for supper and were talking to DH's nephew, when nephew got a call from his sister to tell him. That is how we found out. I don't know if anyone tried calling our house. It was snowing horribly when we got there, so hard you could hardly see half a city block. We are getting Lake Effect snow bands off and on all evening, & looks to continue all night. Nephew's mother decided to leave for Columbus right away, in the snow. Alone. No stopping her. Hoping she made it safely. Also hoping she, who can be very emotional and stirs pot easily, doesn't make things harder. Oh well. It will be what it will be.
> 
> Prayers and hugs for all.
> 
> Off to bed.


~~~Prayers & hugs back to you! Safe travels and minimal drama.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have no words. I will just send this. {{{{{All who are hurting}}}}}


~~~I'm with you on this! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam, I am glad you are feeling better and also sleeping much better. Good to hear.  

Melody.... Sorry to hear that you are still having problems at home. Thinking of you. 

Kate... gorgeous photo of the family... gosh the children are just growing so fast. 

I cant think of what else I wanted to comment on....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh page 20... I'm late, i'm late. I had Serena from Sat aft untill after lunch today so didnt get chance to get on the computer. Well she stayed in the cot all night and slept more or less... boy little kids are sure noisy overnight. I am so glad she didnt end up in bed with me around my neck coz I would have been boiling with my hot flushes. LOL We had a lovely time together though. Now I need to catch up on last week and see whats happening this week.
> 
> Thankyou to all who started off another week. Oh, and Happy Valentines day to those who celebrate.


 Sounds like you had a fun time . Glad she slept in her cot don't think either one of you would have got much sleep if she had been in your bed 
I remember the limpet period well 😄


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good eve all, Sam, thanks for the great start, Margaret, Julie, and Kate thanks for the summary.
> I can't believe that it's only 5:21pm now and I'm on this weeks TP and caught up with the last one, miracles do happen.
> Oh, David helped me get the curtains I made up, I posted on last week, but here they are again, I think they turned out good. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Joy, I'm so sorry that Ben has become this way, it's always easier to blame someone else than to take responsibility himself. I hope and pray that Susan and the rest of you can have peace and move forward fairly easily and that Ben eventually finds some sort of peace and joy in life. Tim is a blessing in so many ways, the things he cannot do for himself are not his fault and are by far surpassed by the joy and love that he's brought into the world with him. Someday too late, those that have walked out of his life will realize the truth of that and what they've missed out on.
> Hugs for all of you.


~~~You remind me, Poledra, of the joy Tim has brought us through Joy's stories and her delight in his successes! He has brought a brightness to all of us. Hearing of each forward step has been uplifting! He is a star to all of us "Aunties"! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too re Julie's family. We also have family there, a nephew and his wife, who have just completed rebuild of their home after last big ones! Scary for everyone.


I have finally heard from Bronwen- I had not rung, because I had heard the mobile network was in overload, but her family are all safe. My brother is further inland and should be alright too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible news.
> Julie, I hope all your family are safe


I've just heard from Bronwen, Bonnie, all are okay. Not sure about my brother yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that does not sound good. were they completely recovered from the last one? --- sam


No they are a long way from sorted, and there has been more damage to the infrastructure- water mains for instance, and more liquefaction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

An image of the cliffs at Sumner collapsing today, 14th February, 2016.

Sumner is east of Christchurch city.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you for more recipes to add to my folder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I gather my brother spent the day manouevreing a 400+kg rock through to his back garden- so it sounds as if they were not too badly affected!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I hadn't heard anything on our news bulletins about the NZ earthquake, so, not for the first time, KTP provided me with a window on the rest of the world. I have had a quick look at the news websites, and it sounds as if, thankfully, this one may not be on the same devastating scale as some that the area has suffered. It must have been very upsetting for those caught in it, nevertheless. Julie and Fan, I am glad, you are both well away from it, and trust that you get good news of your dear ones.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm so glad that they've been arrested, I think the principal should be arrested too, but he's gone a long way to ruining his career at least.
> That poor child, I hope she gets appropriate counseling and recovers as well as can be expected.


RE. Gwens post...... ditto. what an awful thing to have happened and I am glad that they have fired the principle and stepped up security.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been communicating with oldest DD quite a bit this evening. Today is oldest DGS's 19th birthday and tomorrow is when she is planning to move after her alcoholic DH goes to work. My poor baby is feeling so stressed, horrible, etc. Please keep her and her family (DH, too) in prayer. She is second guessing herself and blaming herself... saying she is a bad parent....I know many of you understand some of what she is going through. I wish I had a magic wand right now. I am praying that God wrap her in His arms and gives her strength, comfort, and peace. I'm feeling weepy myself that she they are having to go through this. TTYL


Oh the poor thing. I understand that she is second guessing herself but she will learn with time that she is in no way to blame for his drinking problem. I hope tomorrow goes as smoothly as possible for her. Then they will be able to move forward. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Joy, I missed your post earlier. I am with you on the feelings you have on this. What a bitter man, as well as immature and nasty. Prayers for you all.


And ditto from me..... HUGS to you all Joy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have no words. I will just send this. {{{{{All who are hurting}}}}}


I fully agree...... Hugs to everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...just popping in....haven't read this week yet. Marking my spot.
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh! It's still a secret, BUT...I'm asking for protective prayers from the warriors...my DDIL is preggers! Due toward the end of August! They don't really want to tell, but they just couldn't keep it from us. She has been having a rough first trimester...can't really keep much food down. She's doing better now, but not totally out of the woods. Anyway...prayers of support are most appreciated!
> 
> ...


So delighted to hear the news of your DIL's pregnancy and fingers (and everything else) crossed for a successful outcome.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW talk about a miscommunication. How emotionally troubling this must have been. Glad you are not having to make a frantically rushed trip. Prayers that the time with hospice will be comforting.


RE.. Tami.... Ditto from me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I finally finished my latest little set 
It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


That is really pretty! Who is it for? Some very lucky little girl, obviously! Yes, the colours are very springlike, but that is good, just the thing to cheer everyone up. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami for making me laugh . Someone wanting a recipe from me
> :lol:
> Well this is how I make mine
> Minced Lamb or beef , onion , carrots and some celery gently brown add 2 tbsp of tomato purée , small amount of Worcestershire sauce and some Rosemary and beef stock put into ovenproof dish
> ...


It sounds very yummy. I will save this thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, I am back online after a couple of rough weeks health wise. One of our staff came back from snowboarding in Canada for Christmas holidays, with a bad virus. He is such a generous soul he shared it with as many people as he could. I unfortunately was one of them and have been feeling ill, but at last am back to my version of normal lol!
> My troubles are nothing compared to some of you dear folks and I send big hugs to all suffering right now. It's a very hot summer here but have begun to make a crochet afghan, hard going in the heat so only 1 block done.
> It's a mitred granny square, using my favourite colours, purples, sea greens, soft grey, turquoise. It's quite vibrant and will be cosy in winter.
> Chicken soup is the best thing in winter for battling the bugs, I use the carcass of a roasted chicken so you get all the bones and that's where the good healing part comes from, so its was told to me by my mother.
> Will pop in to see how you all are doing, when I can. Cheers to you all from a sizzling downunder Fan xxx


Good to have you back with us and sorry to hear that you have been unwell. I have hardly touched my "practising crochet" as it has been too humid and I just havent had much spare time. Mind you I still prefer Summer to Winter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


Really beautiful Sonja - you should be selling these!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you Gagesmom, I'm happy with the square, it's 9x9 inches so the whole thing will be a good size when finished.


Great colours :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> :roll: Oh dear, noisy neighbours are at it again. First their male dog went off his head barking, barking, barking, now the normal volume has resumed, airing family history and problems to entire neighbourhood. Really, have enough issues with my own family without listening to theirs as well.


 :shock: Oh dear, what a pain those neighbours are proving to be.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...just popping in....haven't read this week yet. Marking my spot.
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh! It's still a secret, BUT...I'm asking for protective prayers from the warriors...my DDIL is preggers! Due toward the end of August! They don't really want to tell, but they just couldn't keep it from us. She has been having a rough first trimester...can't really keep much food down. She's doing better now, but not totally out of the woods. Anyway...prayers of support are most appreciated!
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Hopefully the sickness will settle, remember when my DD was pregnant how sick she was? And it did all turn out fine in the end. I can imagine how your DDIL feels though having watched it with mine daily and nightly for that matter.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a fun time . Glad she slept in her cot don't think either one of you would have got much sleep if she had been in your bed
> I remember the limpet period well 😄


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> An image of the cliffs at Sumner collapsing today, 14th February, 2016.
> 
> Sumner is east of Christchurch city.


I saw this on the news. :shock: Not good. I am glad your family havent been affected.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


Gorgeous as always Sonja. :thumbup: 

How is your Son doing?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is really pretty! Who is it for? Some very lucky little girl, obviously! Yes, the colours are very springlike, but that is good, just the thing to cheer everyone up. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Chris I normally knit for charity but the last two outfits I've knit ( this one and my avatar ) are so a friend can chose one if she likes them , so my next two outfits will be boys


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It sounds very yummy. I will save this thanks.


It is very tasty especially when you don't burn it :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Really beautiful Sonja - you should be selling these!


Thank you Kate that's a lovely compliment . I have been thinking of the idea of selling a couple of items simply so I can buy a certain yarn I like for an idea of a blanket I have


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous as always Sonja. :thumbup:
> 
> How is your Son doing?


Thank you Cathy , and better than I thought he would . I saw him yesterday and yes he looked awful but he wasn't coughing as much as he has been and no sickness touch wood that it continues


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> April one great knitting.👍
> 
> Rookie Thank you.😊 I have been told by a few others that I should stay and he should go. I am not going to argue. He feels entitled to stay. Let him. I am ready for a new place, a new start and Some peace. I don't hate him. I love him more then the moon loves the stars but I am just finished. He needs mental health help and he says he does not. I believe he has to lose everything and hit the bottom of the barrel before he realizes. Tough love, maybe. Either way I am looking and not worrying.


~~~You have all the strength of the warriors supporting you. I hope this goes smoothly and easily. Our hearts are with you and Gage. And also with Greg.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you know your DD and family are safe. What a good graphic of earthquake damage your picture was.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you to RookieRetiree for the info on binding off. I used the EZ sewn bind off after a long tail cast on. The edges matched well. The sewn bind off took some time with 160 stitches but was worth it. I did a seed stitch cowl with Lion Brand Wool Ease with a little glitter in it for my Secret Valentine at work.


~~~
very pretty! What a nice Valentine! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you know your DD and family are safe. What a good graphic of earthquake damage your picture was.


Glad to hear your family is ok Julie . I hope Fan's family are OK too


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, no funeral yet! Shaking my head at DSIL. She was in such a panic that her daughter misunderstood. Nephew just sent a text that dbil is still alive. On hospice. No flying trip.


~~~What a roller coaster! Sorry about the roller coaster of emotions you have all been through, and still to come. At least there is a bit of time to gather your selves together more calmly. Our hearts are with you and the family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

answered prayers - great news julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have finally heard from Bronwen- I had not rung, because I had heard the mobile network was in overload, but her family are all safe. My brother is further inland and should be alright too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

were their homes on those cliffs? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> An image of the cliffs at Sumner collapsing today, 14th February, 2016.
> 
> Sumner is east of Christchurch city.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You should do what feels best and is less stress on you, and it sounds like letting him stay and you two moving on will be the best scenario for you. I am keeping my fingers crossed that you and Gage find the perfect place for you both and that eventually Greg will realize what he's given up and seek some help.
> Hugs for you and Gage, and if you start to get too stressed, breathe and relax, we don't want you back in the hospital.
> We are here for you, so come to us whenever you need to.


~~~DITTO....exactly what I am thinking and hoping. thanks, Kaye, for saying it well. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just fried up a potato, scrambled eggs, and then bacon, and David puts it all in warmed up flour tortillas.
> Poor Ryssa, she ate left over refried beans from dinner and now is burping up a storm, but at least her burps don't stink.


~~~ :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please let us know when you try one. good to hear from you bundyanne - what have you been up to. --- sam



bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you for more recipes to add to my folder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is lovely sonja - great work - love the buttons. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's beautiful!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Square looks lovely Fan . I love the colours you are using
> Glad you are feeling much better now


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, I am back online after a couple of rough weeks health wise. One of our staff came back from snowboarding in Canada for Christmas holidays, with a bad virus. He is such a generous soul he shared it with as many people as he could. I unfortunately was one of them and have been feeling ill, but at last am back to my version of normal lol!
> My troubles are nothing compared to some of you dear folks and I send big hugs to all suffering right now. It's a very hot summer here but have begun to make a crochet afghan, hard going in the heat so only 1 block done.
> It's a mitred granny square, using my favourite colours, purples, sea greens, soft grey, turquoise. It's quite vibrant and will be cosy in winter.
> Chicken soup is the best thing in winter for battling the bugs, I use the carcass of a roasted chicken so you get all the bones and that's where the good healing part comes from, so its was told to me by my mother.
> Will pop in to see how you all are doing, when I can. Cheers to you all from a sizzling downunder Fan xxx


~~~Healing energies to you! Hope the cure holds!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Sam. Nice selection. Feeling better?


thewren said:


> a bunch of free cowl patterns --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/free-knitted-cowl-patterns/?utm_source=freemium&utm_campaign=iw-kca-fr-1600213-ffa&utm_content=820359_IFA160213&utm_medium=email


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

besides being valentine's day is is also World Marriage Day
World Marriage Day
Dates - The Second Sunday of February
14th Feb, 2016
8th Feb, 2015
9th Feb, 2014

Marriage is a hugely important institution in many parts of the world, and symbolises the formalisation of a relationship between a loving couple. Marriage Day celebrates everything about marriage, and is a great day to propose to your partner, or to get hitched!

Which state produces the most roses every year for Valentine's Day?


California 

Florida 

Texas 

North Carolina 

Approximately 145 million valentines are sent in the U.S. each year according to estimates by the U.S. Greeting Card Association. 

February 14
1942 - Michael Bloomberg
1934 - Florence Henderson
(1818-1895) - Frederick Douglass

February 14, 1962
First lady Jacqueline Kennedy conducted a televised tour of the White House.

i missed this one.

Answer: The State of California produces 60% of American roses, but most roses sold on Valentine's Day in the U.S. are imported from South America. The U.S. buys more than 1 billion roses each year from overseas, mainly imported from Columbia. Because American producers are unable to grow enough roses in time to meet the increase in demand, the U.S. is forced to import some of the roses it needs for Valentine's Day sales. Approximately 110 million roses, mostly red, will be sold and delivered within the three-day Valentine's Day time period.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Fan said:


> One mitred granny square completed.
> 36 squares altogether to be made.


~~~I see why those are favorite colors! Very pretty!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful knitting and terrific colors, Kaye!


Poledra65 said:


> Just finished the 4th and last button hole, it's 20 inche's/50 cm


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Stay strong ,lass! I know you will for the sake of your boy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...just popping in....haven't read this week yet. Marking my spot.
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh! It's still a secret, BUT...I'm asking for protective prayers from the warriors...my DDIL is preggers! Due toward the end of August! They don't really want to tell, but they just couldn't keep it from us. She has been having a rough first trimester...can't really keep much food down. She's doing better now, but not totally out of the woods. Anyway...prayers of support are most appreciated!
> 
> ...


Congratulations! So pleased for your DDIL. Keeping fingers and everything else crossed that all goes well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Just beautiful, Sonja! Love the butterfly buttons...especially the one floating over the flower garden!


Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finally heard from Bronwen- I had not rung, because I had heard the mobile network was in overload, but her family are all safe. My brother is further inland and should be alright too.


Glad to hear that Julie. Hope your brother is safe as well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> a bunch of free cowl patterns --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/free-knitted-cowl-patterns/?utm_source=freemium&utm_campaign=iw-kca-fr-1600213-ffa&utm_content=820359_IFA160213&utm_medium=email


~~~Thanks, Sam! These look lovely!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


Just lovely Sonja. I love the colours. 
Hope you're keeping nice and warm up there and not getting too much snow. I've just got back from my Sunday walk, lovely sunny morning, a bit of a chilly wind but we didn't notice once we got walking. Saw five beautiful deer running across a field but of course, guess who didn't have her camera with her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I hadn't heard anything on our news bulletins about the NZ earthquake, so, not for the first time, KTP provided me with a window on the rest of the world. I have had a quick look at the news websites, and it sounds as if, thankfully, this one may not be on the same devastating scale as some that the area has suffered. It must have been very upsetting for those caught in it, nevertheless. Julie and Fan, I am glad, you are both well away from it, and trust that you get good news of your dear ones.


I guess, Chris, you would have heard had anyone died, fortunately I don't think there were any casualties, although it is too early yet for the news. But scary for people none-the-less.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is really pretty! Who is it for? Some very lucky little girl, obviously! Yes, the colours are very springlike, but that is good, just the thing to cheer everyone up. :thumbup: :thumbup:


ditto!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw this on the news. :shock: Not good. I am glad your family havent been affected.


 :thumbup: Scary for those witnessing it! And the rumbling and jolting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you know your DD and family are safe. What a good graphic of earthquake damage your picture was.


Someone was in just the right spot at the 'right' moment! Thanks, Joy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...just popping in....haven't read this week yet. Marking my spot.
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh! It's still a secret, BUT...I'm asking for protective prayers from the warriors...my DDIL is preggers! Due toward the end of August! They don't really want to tell, but they just couldn't keep it from us. She has been having a rough first trimester...can't really keep much food down. She's doing better now, but not totally out of the woods. Anyway...prayers of support are most appreciated!
> 
> ...


Well, I'm sure God knows; no keeping secrets from Him, so I'll say some silent prayers that all goes well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear your family is ok Julie . I hope Fan's family are OK too


I gather they are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> answered prayers - great news julie. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> were their homes on those cliffs? --- sam


Rather a lot of houses, I imagine most are now unlivable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear that Julie. Hope your brother is safe as well.


Thanks, Angela! Yes he had spent most of the day outside shifting a large rock he has acquired!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Earthquakes are very scary; glad everyone is okay. Lots of rebuilding still to do and now more to deal with in this latest one.

Swedenme - lovely outfit - the buttons are the best.

Still nursing my cold, but the Throat Coat tea is working - love the flavor of anise/black licorice so am enjoying taking my "medicine".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Earthquakes are very scary; glad everyone is okay. Lots of rebuilding still to do and now more to deal with in this latest one.
> 
> Swedenme - lovely outfit - the buttons are the best.
> 
> Still nursing my cold, but the Throat Coat tea is working - love the flavor of anise/black licorice so am enjoying taking my "medicine".


Indeed, Rookie.

Glad you 'like' your medicine- hoping you recover quickly!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An image of the cliffs at Sumner collapsing today, 14th February, 2016.
> 
> Sumner is east of Christchurch city.


How frightening!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> How frightening!


It must have been a nasty experience for anyone still living there.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


Another work of art, Sonia. You really do have a gift for putting colors together!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't you just feel like getting a drum set and setting it up right next to the wall and banging away as loudly and as long as you can?


~~~The trouble is....the drums are probably just as annoying to you, too! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just lovely Sonja. I love the colours.
> Hope you're keeping nice and warm up there and not getting too much snow. I've just got back from my Sunday walk, lovely sunny morning, a bit of a chilly wind but we didn't notice once we got walking. Saw five beautiful deer running across a field but of course, guess who didn't have her camera with her!


Thank you . We are having very weird weather , everything from ice rain , hailstones , to beautiful fluffy snow and bright blue skies in between 
Someone can't make there mind up
Love when I spot deer or other wildlife when out and about


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Just beautiful, Sonja! Love the butterfly buttons...especially the one floating over the flower garden!


Thank you oneapril


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your knitting is lovey. Is this a cowl? The color is so rich. I also love the new yarn.


Poledra65 said:


> Just finished the 4th and last button hole, it's 20 inche's/50 cm


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. My first thought when reading about the earthquake wa of Julie.


Poledra65 said:
 

> Oh no, I sure hope that the damage isn't bad and that no one was injured.
> I hope that Julies family are all safe and sound.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee wrote:
Oh dear, to me they are all cottage pies. Actually found an interesting take on a crustless one. Make meat mix in pan. Scrub well some large potatoes, prick all over and microwave until soft. Cut a lid off, scrapping out the flesh from this, then hollow out the spud, leaving a minimum of 1/4 inch flesh in skin. Fill this with meat mix. Mash the scooped out flesh until creamy and smooth, however you like your mash,. put into piping bag and cover the top of the filled spud. Sprinkle with cheese and pop under grill for a few minutes to melt the cheese and reheat the contents. Can be served on plates, or even simply on a napkin. If someone doesn't eat skin, they simply peel the skin away. Enjoy.



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a good idea, I've made stuffed potatoes but never put in meat, will have to try this


~~~I really liked this idea, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Another work of art, Sonia. You really do have a gift for putting colors together!


Thank you very much


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So exciting and most definitely keeping them in my prayers.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...just popping in....haven't read this week yet. Marking my spot.
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh! It's still a secret, BUT...I'm asking for protective prayers from the warriors...my DDIL is preggers! Due toward the end of August! They don't really want to tell, but they just couldn't keep it from us. She has been having a rough first trimester...can't really keep much food down. She's doing better now, but not totally out of the woods. Anyway...prayers of support are most appreciated!
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:30am and I am caught up and checking in. Was asleep early last night. I hate blowing your nose til it's red like Rudolphs. Gage and I and of course my Deuce all curled up in bed and slept the night away. 

I think Greg was on the phone with his mom this morning. I am going to hop in the shower shortly in case she is on the way.

Prayers for the expecting mkm and dad. I was sick til at least the 5th month of my pregnancy. Lots of water, crackers and yogurts. The smell of meat or even the word being said and I was off to the bathroom being I'll. 

Thankful to hear that Julies family is safe and Fans as well.&#128077; 
DDsand welcome to the ktp hope you stop by again.&#9786;

Happy Valentines to all my family here on ktp.&#128149; Love you all and you are all a blessing in my life.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why darker ones? --- sam


To block the sun early morning in summer. The ones we have are a bit silhouette like after dark.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I bookmarked this site Sam. My DGD has been into knitting headband latly so I will share this with her also.


thewren said:


> julie - here are some other head bands for you to choose from or anyone else that needs a headband. --- sam
> 
> http://www.stitchandunwind.com/how-to-knit-a-headband-free-patterns/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20160213


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank God all are safe. I know this waiting to hear was stressful Julie. I'm glad she called you.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have finally heard from Bronwen- I had not rung, because I had heard the mobile network was in overload, but her family are all safe. My brother is further inland and should be alright too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
Fingers crossed that all goes well this time.



Swedenme said:


> Congratulations and fingers crossed from me to . Hopefully after the first trimester things will settle down


~~~Thanks! Me, too! They sent pictures of the sonogram....so they feel more confident, I think. All fingers, toes, eyes, arms, and legs crossed!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful reminder of Spring. This is just gorgous. Love the ittle butterfly buttons too. A nice touch.


Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


This one has turned out absolutely brilliant. The butterfly buttons are the perfect touch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the same thought! (glad you put it in words). Sonja certainly would have no problem selling them I would think. Sonja perhaps you should have an online Etsy account....or approach some local business to sell them on commission or special order.


KateB said:


> Really beautiful Sonja - you should be selling these!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you son, though not looking well, is not as sick as he had been. Continuing to py for him.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , and better than I thought he would . I saw him yesterday and yes he looked awful but he wasn't coughing as much as he has been and no sickness touch wood that it continues


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heard from oldest DD last night late. Her DH had just called her. It was so hard hearing her sobbing. We talked for quite a long time and she knows she did the right thing. I told her of all the prayers from folks here being said on her behalf and passed along the words of encouragement and praise for her being strong from folks. They were appreciated helped reinforce to her that she has done the right thing. Thank you all so very much. I mean this from the depths of my heart and soul. Folks here are a special family. 

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone...you all have a special place in my heart.

Off to check out the digest then piddle around in the craft room some still sorting it out. TTYL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> So delighted to hear the news of your DIL's pregnancy and fingers (and everything else) crossed for a successful outcome.


~~~Thank you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Congratulations! Hopefully the sickness will settle, remember when my DD was pregnant how sick she was? And it did all turn out fine in the end. I can imagine how your DDIL feels though having watched it with mine daily and nightly for that matter.


~~~Thanks, SugarSugar.....I know my DS is really hovering over her. They are both worry-warts....I sure hope the morning sickness subsides soon. The doctor said it may last longer than 3 months.....oh dear.... :roll: I think I will take up worrying! Wish I could do it for them, and just let them be excited.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


~~~Absolutely adorable! Love the little shoes, too! Too bad they grow so quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


That's gorgeous, Sonja!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kate that's a lovely compliment . I have been thinking of the idea of selling a couple of items simply so I can buy a certain yarn I like for an idea of a blanket I have


I'm sure they would sell quickly & for a good price as everything you make is so beautiful.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , and better than I thought he would . I saw him yesterday and yes he looked awful but he wasn't coughing as much as he has been and no sickness touch wood that it continues


~~~Touch a whole forest! You & he are in our hearts & prayers!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure they would sell quickly & for a good price as everything you make is so beautiful.


I think they would as they are lovely.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear your family is ok Julie . I hope Fan's family are OK too


~~~Ditto from me....I need to find out if DS's best buddy's family is safe. 
The buddy, nicknamed Syd, lives in the US, but family is in NZ. Syd is a friend from college days...and fellow soccer player. The team nicknamed him Syd, for Sydney....gentle teasing! Another player from NZ was nicknamed "Foster"...for Foster beer. Of course, both Sydney & Foster are references to Australia, not NZ. The names have stuck over the years. Teams have a strange "culture" sometimes...has to do with bonding somehow. :roll:

Syd has been one of my all-time favorites...he is the friend who helped get the couch out of the house! We owe him big time! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from oldest DD last night late. Her DH had just called her. It was so hard hearing her sobbing. We talked for quite a long time and she knows she did the right thing. I told her of all the prayers from folks here being said on her behalf and passed along the words of encouragement and praise for her being strong from folks. They were appreciated helped reinforce to her that she has done the right thing. Thank you all so very much. I mean this from the depths of my heart and soul. Folks here are a special family.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to everyone...you all have a special place in my heart.
> 
> Off to check out the digest then piddle around in the craft room some still sorting it out. TTYL


 Tell her to stay strong, she needs to concentrate on what she can do rather than what might have been. But on a lighter note, I hope you really don't "piddle " in your craft room!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Tell her to stay strong, she needs to concentrate on what she can do rather than what might have been. But on a lighter note, I hope you really don't "piddle " in your craft room!


Made me smile :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> They are having Interweaves Yarn Fest in Loveland, Colorado March 31-April 3, but I have too many things planned for this year, so I'm thinking next year if it's there. David did say we could go though, that he could get into some nice soft yarn, jump into a bunch piled up and then we'd get kicked out, I told him that I would then drag him to KAP and let you all poke him with knitting needles. lololol


Tell him that here it's very often a case of if you damage it you own it, so he could jump in all the piles of soft yarn that he wants to, and he pays and you get to keep it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought that was pretty cute too - well done sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you oneapril


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> This one has turned out absolutely brilliant. The butterfly buttons are the perfect touch.


Thank you Caren


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Folks here are a special family.
> 
> ~~~You are absolutely right! WHAT a family we have grown! We are well-knit together, and crocheted with a vibrant array of colors! When I don't get on, I really miss everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Tell her to stay strong, she needs to concentrate on what she can do rather than what might have been. But on a lighter note, I hope you really don't "piddle " in your craft room!


~~~My thoughts exactly!

We have SO many words with multiple meanings! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you son, though not looking well, is not as sick as he had been. Continuing to py for him.


Thank you Gwen he was up dressed and getting irate over his football team playing useless . He has supported Man U since he was little . They are normally at the top of the league somewhere but this season even I can see they are playing useless so he came in for some teasing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely adorable! Love the little shoes, too! Too bad they grow so quickly.


Thank you and Bonnie and Gwen


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, SugarSugar.....I know my DS is really hovering over her. They are both worry-warts....I sure hope the morning sickness subsides soon. The doctor said it may last longer than 3 months.....oh dear.... :roll: I think I will take up worrying! Wish I could do it for them, and just let them be excited.


Just as you can't grieve for someone to take it away, I found out you can't do the worrying to take it away either...but I still try to do both all the time. A former co-worker of mine had the worst morning sickness (actually all the time) throughout the entire pregnancies (3--brave girl!); she persevered through and has three great children. She learned to keep grated raw ginger around to add to ginger ale and plain wafers. She was able to tolerate the Boost shakes doctored with some more chocolate syrup or malted milk powder so drank a lot of her meals during the pregnancies. Hope your DDIL find something to ease the urrpies!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Folks here are a special family.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen he was up dressed and getting irate over his football team playing useless . He has supported Man U since he was little . They are normally at the top of the league somewhere but this season even I can see they are playing useless so he came in for some teasing


Must be feeling better if he can get irate over football!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto. My first thought when reading about the earthquake wa of Julie.


Fortunately for me I am well to the north- but it is tough on the nerves of those living through it all. Some folk have just settled into new houses, and again there has been liquefaction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:30am and I am caught up and checking in. Was asleep early last night. I hate blowing your nose til it's red like Rudolphs. Gage and I and of course my Deuce all curled up in bed and slept the night away.
> 
> I think Greg was on the phone with his mom this morning. I am going to hop in the shower shortly in case she is on the way.
> 
> ...


Glad you got a good night's sleep, Mel! And thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank God all are safe. I know this waiting to hear was stressful Julie. I'm glad she called you.


So was I, typically for her it was a text- but better than nothing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...just popping in....haven't read this week yet. Marking my spot.
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh! It's still a secret, BUT...I'm asking for protective prayers from the warriors...my DDIL is preggers! Due toward the end of August! They don't really want to tell, but they just couldn't keep it from us. She has been having a rough first trimester...can't really keep much food down. She's doing better now, but not totally out of the woods. Anyway...prayers of support are most appreciated!
> 
> ...


You have them in spades! How exciting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful poledra - are they for you? --- sam


The blue one is a Christmas gift for my Aunt, the glacier bay colored one, will be a Christmas gift for my older brothers mom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> No, no, you could teach him to knit, maybe the dead fish hat?


LOL! The closest thing to knitting that I can get him interested in is fly tying, for his fishing, he really wants to get into that now I think. 
He is however, very supportive of my yarn and knitting addiction these days, as he admits to his own "everything fishing" addiction. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I made the kids in our adopted family a fish hat each and they love them and when they go out in the boat the hats go too. They are really cosy and warm out boating.


I made one of those for a coworker friend of Marla's once, and she was offered $50 for it, she said no, Marla asked her why she didn't at least give him my number. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sweater is looking lovely Kaye I like the cable pattern


Thank you, I like them too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You remind me, Poledra, of the joy Tim has brought us through Joy's stories and her delight in his successes! He has brought a brightness to all of us. Hearing of each forward step has been uplifting! He is a star to all of us "Aunties"! :thumbup: :thumbup:


And an inspiration to his classmates, I seem to remember one particular young man who, by being in Tim's class, felt smarter and did better. 
Tim and Matthew are our superhero's with all they deal with on a daily basis with grace and love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finally heard from Bronwen- I had not rung, because I had heard the mobile network was in overload, but her family are all safe. My brother is further inland and should be alright too.


Oh good, I was a little worried as we hadn't heard from you for a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An image of the cliffs at Sumner collapsing today, 14th February, 2016.
> 
> Sumner is east of Christchurch city.


 :shock: Oh my, and there are people out there too.

I'm hoping that the boulder only landed in your brothers garden and not on anything like a car or part of the house or anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Valentines my dears. 
David let me sleep in, then when I asked what he wanted for dinner, he said maybe we'd go out, I nixed that, the few restaurants we have here aren't really that great and they will be totally packed, so we'll just go to the meat market and I'll get steaks to cook at home. We rarely celebrate valentines anyway, he's usually out on the road and I tend to forget things like valentines and anniversary. :roll: 
Growing up Valentines was mostly dads birthday, and of course our anniversary is Veterans day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


Oh it's lovely, I think this is my favorite so far. Well done! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Really beautiful Sonja - you should be selling these!


I concur!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh good, I was a little worried as we hadn't heard from you for a while.


I had just been a bit tired- the second Sunday of each month is always a bit busier for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Oh my, and there are people out there too.
> 
> I'm hoping that the boulder only landed in your brothers garden and not on anything like a car or part of the house or anything.


It is a boulder that he collected specially, from somewhere or other- so definitely not damaging anything!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The blue one is a Christmas gift for my Aunt, the glacier bay colored one, will be a Christmas gift for my older brothers mom.


Kaye, you put me to shame, already planning your Christmas gifts! I am just relieved that the last one is over and done with. I always mean to make an early start, but it never happens. The people on your Christmas list are very lucky, to have such lovely things coming their way. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The roads last night were a teensy bit slippery around Carthage, NY last night. After seeing these photos I was glad to know my youngest son and passengers were all okay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , and better than I thought he would . I saw him yesterday and yes he looked awful but he wasn't coughing as much as he has been and no sickness touch wood that it continues


Fingers crossed that he'll be one of the ones that this treatment is extremely successful for and that he has little side effects from it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Beautiful knitting and terrific colors, Kaye!


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The roads last night were a teensy bit slippery around Carthage, NY last night. After seeing these photos I was glad to know my youngest son and passengers were all okay.


Does not look too healthy- the damage to the car, glad Michael and friends are ok.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your knitting is lovey. Is this a cowl? The color is so rich. I also love the new yarn.


It's the Cabled and Buttoned wrap, the yarn is Lion Brand Heartland, very soft, I like to just pet it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from oldest DD last night late. Her DH had just called her. It was so hard hearing her sobbing. We talked for quite a long time and she knows she did the right thing. I told her of all the prayers from folks here being said on her behalf and passed along the words of encouragement and praise for her being strong from folks. They were appreciated helped reinforce to her that she has done the right thing. Thank you all so very much. I mean this from the depths of my heart and soul. Folks here are a special family.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to everyone...you all have a special place in my heart.
> 
> Off to check out the digest then piddle around in the craft room some still sorting it out. TTYL


I'm hoping that she can find peace and comfort, and maybe, just maybe, her leaving will be enough to make him see reality, sometimes they need the reality of the separation to kick them in the hinney, anyway, that is my prayer. 
Love you too Gwen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Tell her to stay strong, she needs to concentrate on what she can do rather than what might have been. But on a lighter note, I hope you really don't "piddle " in your craft room!


 :XD: Piddle. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had just been a bit tired- the second Sunday of each month is always a bit busier for me.


Hope you are more rested now. I think I got too much sleep, can't stop yawning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a boulder that he collected specially, from somewhere or other- so definitely not damaging anything!


Oh, then it definitely didn't damage anything.  
That is good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Kaye, you put me to shame, already planning your Christmas gifts! I am just relieved that the last one is over and done with. I always mean to make an early start, but it never happens. The people on your Christmas list are very lucky, to have such lovely things coming their way. :thumbup:


I really want to get enough stuff done to have a booth at the Bazaar in November, and if I don't get a good start on my Christmas stuff, I'll never get to getting the bazaar stuff done. 
Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The roads last night were a teensy bit slippery around Carthage, NY last night. After seeing these photos I was glad to know my youngest son and passengers were all okay.


Oh wow! I'm very glad that the kids are all safe, cars can be


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That does sound good Liz. I've copied it; thanks.


It was tasty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As I do not eat drumsticks (unless they are the icecream kind) I will sub chicken tenders or breast strips for them. Rest should be easy. I take it 400 degree oven is F, not C. Will have to check conversion.


Yes, it is F. Might not take as long for tenders or breast strips.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy Birthday Pearlone. Praying all surgeries go successfully and that you can be back with us raring to go.


I second that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope you are more rested now. I think I got too much sleep, can't stop yawning.


Have to go out shortly- trying not to stress!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, then it definitely didn't damage anything.
> That is good.


it is just as well, because it is well over 400kg heavy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is an interesting report from christschurch. --- sam

http://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/news/76876248/neighbours-help-each-other-mop-up-liquefaction


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just marking my spot. I have just finished last week. I will try to keep up this week, but I don't know how well I will do. I need to ask for prayers again, please. DH's DBIL that had lung cancer passed away this evening. We know no other details yet. We have some work being done to the house tomorrow morning, but will probably go to Columbus as soon as it is finished. We will need to be back for DH to go to work on Monday, at least for a couple of hours. I don't think services will be that soon. Then will go back down. We may not even stay tomorrow night. We will play it by ear, and I will pack clothes for at least one night. I don't have the answering machine hooked up. Everyone has our cell phone numbers, but have not heard anything. We were out for supper and were talking to DH's nephew, when nephew got a call from his sister to tell him. That is how we found out. I don't know if anyone tried calling our house. It was snowing horribly when we got there, so hard you could hardly see half a city block. We are getting Lake Effect snow bands off and on all evening, & looks to continue all night. Nephew's mother decided to leave for Columbus right away, in the snow. Alone. No stopping her. Hoping she made it safely. Also hoping she, who can be very emotional and stirs pot easily, doesn't make things harder. Oh well. It will be what it will be.
> 
> Prayers and hugs for all.
> 
> Off to bed.


So sorry to hear the sad news. Condolences to the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been communicating with oldest DD quite a bit this evening. Today is oldest DGS's 19th birthday and tomorrow is when she is planning to move after her alcoholic DH goes to work. My poor baby is feeling so stressed, horrible, etc. Please keep her and her family (DH, too) in prayer. She is second guessing herself and blaming herself... saying she is a bad parent....I know many of you understand some of what she is going through. I wish I had a magic wand right now. I am praying that God wrap her in His arms and gives her strength, comfort, and peace. I'm feeling weepy myself that she they are having to go through this. TTYL


I'm only on page 3 so you may already have posted about your DD. If she did move on Saturday, I hope she was able to do it without any difficulty. Sending hugs to you and her


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks nasty - glad everyone is ok. --- sam


NanaCaren said:


> The roads last night were a teensy bit slippery around Carthage, NY last night. After seeing these photos I was glad to know my youngest son and passengers were all okay.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have to go out shortly- trying not to stress!


Take care Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is an interesting report from christschurch. --- sam
> 
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/news/76876248/neighbours-help-each-other-mop-up-liquefaction


A lot of the problem Sam is caused by the soils being wind blown Loess soils- which have built up over the centuries but don't have much stability.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Must be feeling better if he can get irate over football!!


It was nice to watch him


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Take care Julie.


Thanks Mary!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh it's lovely, I think this is my favorite so far. Well done! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Kaye


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> The roads last night were a teensy bit slippery around Carthage, NY last night. After seeing these photos I was glad to know my youngest son and passengers were all okay.


Oh wow they have been lucky , glad everyone is safe


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> One mitred granny square completed.
> 36 squares altogether to be made.


Very nice. It will be lovely when it's all finished.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just finished the 4th and last button hole, it's 20 inche's/50 cm


That is such a rich colour. I just love it. Since you're talking about button holes, I presume this will be a cardigan?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sonja
I love your latest outfit but then everything you make is outstanding.

I am so happy to hear that your son has tolerated the latest chemo fairly well. I hope that continues to be the case.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> you cat lovers need to watch this - so does every one else --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/valentines-day-for-lonely-cats.htm?utm_source=nl


I enjoyed that. Thanks Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, page 31. Yikes!!! Boy, did I have indigestion today. If I ever have a heart attack after this forget it as I will surely think it is indigestion. Had my favorite, mashed cauliflower and know I can from time to time have a reaction and boy, did I ever. Thought I would pass out and here I was going gangbusters on the skirt. Such slow going but I am coming up on 3 1/2 inches of the skirt since the waist band. Need to do 5 inches and then I can do more beading and start the next tier.

Feel better now, but a little worn out after that. Pain down both arms, cold sweat and horrible chest pain, ready to pass out. Sounds like a heart attack right....not. Knew since I ate cauliflower that baking soda might help. If it hadn't I would have been in emergency. After a rest I will get back to my knitting. Really enjoying it.

Sam, so sorry everyone seems to be sick. Healing Wishes to all.

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami so sorry to hear about your DH's DBIL passing from lung cancer. Such a horrible disease. Please stay safe with traveling in this weather. Nothing but whiteouts for several days.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You have them in spades! How exciting.


~~~Thank you! We are cautiously excited!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finally heard from Bronwen- I had not rung, because I had heard the mobile network was in overload, but her family are all safe. My brother is further inland and should be alright too.


That is good news Julie.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And an inspiration to his classmates, I seem to remember one particular young man who, by being in Tim's class, felt smarter and did better.
> Tim and Matthew are our superhero's with all they deal with on a daily basis with grace and love.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An image of the cliffs at Sumner collapsing today, 14th February, 2016.
> 
> Sumner is east of Christchurch city.


What a scary thing to watch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, Just awful that there is another earthquake in Christ Church. Thankful you heard form Bronwen and all are ok.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


What a lovely little set. A little girl will look so pretty in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is such a rich colour. I just love it. Since your talking about button holes, I presume this will be a cardigan?


A wrap that goes over the shoulders and buttons down the front.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The roads last night were a teensy bit slippery around Carthage, NY last night. After seeing these photos I was glad to know my youngest son and passengers were all okay.


Is that their car?? Oh my yes, being out on the roads was terrible and I know you get it really bad. It was awful here too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fingers crossed that he'll be one of the ones that this treatment is extremely successful for and that he has little side effects from it.


~~~ditto ditto ditto!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, page 31. Yikes!!! Boy, did I have indigestion today. If I ever have a heart attack after this forget it as I will surely think it is indigestion. Had my favorite, mashed cauliflower and know I can from time to time have a reaction and boy, did I ever. Thought I would pass out and here I was going gangbusters on the skirt. Such slow going but I am coming up on 3 1/2 inches of the skirt since the waist band. Need to do 5 inches and then I can do more beading and start the next tier.
> 
> Feel better now, but a little worn out after that. Pain down both arms, cold sweat and horrible chest pain, ready to pass out. Sounds like a heart attack right....not. Knew since I ate cauliflower that baking soda might help. If it hadn't I would have been in emergency. After a rest I will get back to my knitting. Really enjoying it.
> 
> ...


Glad it was just indigestion, but wow, you'd really have to love your mashed cauliflower to take a chance on going through that, even if it is only every so often. 
Sounds like you are making pretty good time on the skirt, especially with as small as the yarn and needles are and then the beads too. Can't wait to see it done, but no pressure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Won't be able to catch up, but thanks Julie for helping out with the summary as I will have to use that and thank you to the 3 of you, Kate, Margaret and Julie for your continued work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, page 31. Yikes!!! Boy, did I have indigestion today. If I ever have a heart attack after this forget it as I will surely think it is indigestion. Had my favorite, mashed cauliflower and know I can from time to time have a reaction and boy, did I ever. Thought I would pass out and here I was going gangbusters on the skirt. Such slow going but I am coming up on 3 1/2 inches of the skirt since the waist band. Need to do 5 inches and then I can do more beading and start the next tier.
> 
> Feel better now, but a little worn out after that. Pain down both arms, cold sweat and horrible chest pain, ready to pass out. Sounds like a heart attack right....not. Knew since I ate cauliflower that baking soda might help. If it hadn't I would have been in emergency. After a rest I will get back to my knitting. Really enjoying it.
> 
> ...


That is some reaction to cauliflower. I'm glad you're feeling better now. Does it always bother you? I just get bloated, which is also very uncomfortable. Now I've got a container of ginger handy so whenever I feel sick, I eat a piece. I rather like the taste of it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Is that their car?? Oh my yes, being out on the roads was terrible and I know you get it really bad. It was awful here too.


It was my son's new car, he has only had it a little over two weeks. Saw a post today on FB as too how cold it was in Watertown, NY today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A wrap that goes over the shoulders and buttons down the front.


I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

..


NanaCaren said:


> It was my son's new car, he has only had it a little over two weeks. Saw a post today on FB as too how cold it was in Watertown, NY today.


I didn't realize that it was your son in the accident. So glad there were no injuries.....other than the car, of course.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope everyone is having a great Valentine's Day. When I looked out this morning, the thermometer said it was -10F. The coldest it's been so far. It has come up to 20 though. I'm going to a mystery dinner theatre tonight. 
Luckily I don't have far to go. Everyone enjoy the rest of the day and evening.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> ..
> 
> I didn't realize that it was your son in the accident. So glad there were no injuries.....other than the car, of course.


It was my son, an honorary son, my youngest daughter's boyfriend not sure if youngest DD was in it too or not. Was just very happy nobody was hurt.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh wow they have been lucky , glad everyone is safe


I am glad too I do worry with them having to drive to work and such in this weather.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow! I'm very glad that the kids are all safe, cars can be


Thank you. I am glad too, he is a good driver just needs to learn tell the boss sorry the weather is too bad.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good grief so happy to know your son and passengers are all okay. 

This is my first go at making Swiffer reusable covers. Will need to experiment. Hope to get them down pat and make some for craft sales/Christmas bazaars.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Good grief so happy to know your son and passengers are all okay.
> 
> This is my first go at making Swiffer reusable covers. Will need to experiment. Hope to get them down pat and make some for craft sales/Christmas bazaars.


Can you just put 2 straps across the back to keep it in place 
There was a topic about these before with links to patterns on it maybe if you do a search you might get some ideas


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The roads last night were a teensy bit slippery around Carthage, NY last night. After seeing these photos I was glad to know my youngest son and passengers were all okay.


Glad to hear all were OK. It's more difficult worrying from a distance.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Sonja
> I love your latest outfit but then everything you make is outstanding.
> 
> I am so happy to hear that your son has tolerated the latest chemo fairly well. I hope that continues to be the case.


Thank you . I was chatting with him earlier on and he seemed OK 
Thank goodness . He has to have this chemo more regularly so will have to see how it goes


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....no, didn't piddle in the craft room....in any way shape or form...LOL Didn't think how that could be interpreted. LOL Seriously haven't made it to the craft room yet! Just now put a Chocolate Salted Caramel cake in the oven to celebrate Valentine's day.

Perfect day to ask a grammar question I should know. Is it (note the punctuation) * Valentine's Day, Valentines Day, or Valentines' Day* For the life of me I can't remember.



martina said:


> Tell her to stay strong, she needs to concentrate on what she can do rather than what might have been. But on a lighter note, I hope you really don't "piddle " in your craft room!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was nice to watch him


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like your way of thinking Martina!


martina said:


> Tell him that here it's very often a case of if you damage it you own it, so he could jump in all the piles of soft yarn that he wants to, and he pays and you get to keep it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

quote=Cashmeregma]Wow, page 31. Yikes!!! Boy, did I have indigestion today. If I ever have a heart attack after this forget it as I will surely think it is indigestion. Had my favorite, mashed cauliflower and know I can from time to time have a reaction and boy, did I ever. Thought I would pass out and here I was going gangbusters on the skirt. Such slow going but I am coming up on 3 1/2 inches of the skirt since the waist band. Need to do 5 inches and then I can do more beading and start the next tier.

Feel better now, but a little worn out after that. Pain down both arms, cold sweat and horrible chest pain, ready to pass out. Sounds like a heart attack right....not. Knew since I ate cauliflower that baking soda might help. If it hadn't I would have been in emergency. After a rest I will get back to mknitting. Really enjoying it.

Sam, so sorry everyone seems to be sick. Healing Wishes to all.

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY.[/quote]

They do say that a lot of people who turn up at A&E thinking they are having a heart attack because they are in so much pain have indigestion
You must really like cauliflower 
Looking forward to seeing a picture of your skirt


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had never heard te term liquefaction so looked it up to see if I was figuring out the meaning correctly. I had. Saw picture of the results of such action.


Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately for me I am well to the north- but it is tough on the nerves of those living through it all. Some folk have just settled into new houses, and again there has been liquefaction.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....no, didn't piddle in the craft room....in any way shape or form...LOL Didn't think how that could be interpreted. LOL Seriously haven't made it to the craft room yet! Just now put a Chocolate Salted Caramel cake in the oven to celebrate Valentine's day.
> 
> Perfect day to ask a grammar question I should know. Is it (note the punctuation) * Valentine's Day, Valentines Day, or Valentines' Day* For the life of me I can't remember.


I would say *Valentine's Day* as it is named for St Valentine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I laughed out loud for real reading this and picturing you petting it like one of the pups. LOL

you


Poledra65 said:


> It's the Cabled and Buttoned wrap, the yarn is Lion Brand Heartland, very soft, I like to just pet it. lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They do say that a lot of people who turn up at A&E thinking they are having a heart attack because they are in so much pain have indigestion


My doctor was the opposite way round, he dismissed his heart attack as indigestion....fortunately he lived to tell the tale after a quadrupal bypass!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your concern re the earthquake, so pleased Julie's family are safe. Haven't heard any bad news from ours so hope all ok.
Also thank you re my crochet square, I'm loving playing with it, the colours are my taste big time. I'm a big fan of the Jewell colours of the spectrum.
Happy Valentine' s to all who celebrate it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It was my son's new car, he has only had it a little over two weeks. Saw a post today on FB as too how cold it was in Watertown, NY today.


So sorry to hear that. Guess if you have to drive in that weather it comes with the territory. Life, unfortunately doesn't stop. So glad that they are all ok. I heard of a 50 car pile-up in Pennsylvania with at least 3 fatalities. So sad. Boy, being the coldest town/city is not a record one wants to have. :shock: Hope your family is all snuggled up and warm now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As much as you enjoy it I think I'd pass on any ore cauliflower Daralene. Gave me a scare for you just reading about the reaction!



Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, page 31. Yikes!!! Boy, did I have indigestion today. If I ever have a heart attack after this forget it as I will surely think it is indigestion. Had my favorite, mashed cauliflower and know I can from time to time have a reaction and boy, did I ever. Thought I would pass out and here I was going gangbusters on the skirt. Such slow going but I am coming up on 3 1/2 inches of the skirt since the waist band. Need to do 5 inches and then I can do more beading and start the next tier.
> 
> Feel better now, but a little worn out after that. Pain down both arms, cold sweat and horrible chest pain, ready to pass out. Sounds like a heart attack right....not. Knew since I ate cauliflower that baking soda might help. If it hadn't I would have been in emergency. After a rest I will get back to my knitting. Really enjoying it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> My doctor was the opposite way round, he dismissed his heart attack as indigestion....fortunately he lived to tell the tale after a quadrupal bypass!


A man I worked with thought he had indigestion. Fortunately one of the ladies in his area had been a nurse and knew better. Off he went to the hospital and was saved. I know if I had been smart I would have gone to emergency, but thinking I had just had cauliflower....Normally caused by things like watermelon and cantaloupe. I was told after being on this diet to introduce back in foods one at a time and if I was going to have a reaction then I would know what had caused the reaction. Why is it always my favorite things. If the baking soda hadn't caused it to clear up within 15 min. I would have gone to Emergency. Told DH I may someday die of a heart attack because I thought it was indigestion.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure you will be able to tighten it up some. Looks good and will be quite reusable too!



gagesmom said:


> Good grief so happy to know your son and passengers are all okay.
> 
> This is my first go at making Swiffer reusable covers. Will need to experiment. Hope to get them down pat and make some for craft sales/Christmas bazaars.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> As much as you enjoy it I think I'd pass on any ore cauliflower Daralene. Gave me a scare for you just reading about the reaction!


I think I was having it too often because I love it so much. Especially when I found out I could make it like mashed potatoes. Mmmmmmmm Perhaps I can still have it but just not as often. It was allowed on the diet so I actually had it fairly often this whole time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just to make you drool.....it will be served with whipped cream on top. Super easy..
Salted Caramel-Chocolate Dump Cake
INGREDIENTS
1 small (3.9 ounce) package instant chocolate pudding
1 1/2 cups cold milk
1 box Betty Crocker SuperMoist devil's food cake mix
1 1/2 cups chopped caramels
Coarse sea salt for sprinkling
1 &#960;cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
Whipped cream, for serving (optional)
DIRECTIONS
1.	Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly grease a 13-by-9-inch pan and set aside.
2.	In a large bowl, whisk together chocolate pudding and milk for one minute to combine.
3.	Add cake mix ONLY and stir until thoroughly combined.
4.	Spread batter evenly into bottom of prepared pan (batter will be thick). Sprinkle with chopped caramels. Sprinkle with sea salt to taste (remember: A little bit goes a long way).
5.	Bake cake 30-40 minutes or until edges pull away from sides and a toothpick inserted in the cake portion comes out clean.
6.	Remove cake from oven and let cool on a cooling rack.
7.	Pour chocolate chips into a medium microwave-safe bowl. Microwave on high for 2-3 minutes, stirring every 30 seconds, until chocolate is fully melted. Using a spoon, drizzle chocolate over cooled cake.
8.	Serve cake with a dollop of whipped cream, if desired.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL I'm off to serve the cake.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ooh that looks so good.



Gweniepooh said:


> Just to make you drool.....it will be served with whipped cream on top. Super easy..
> Salted Caramel-Chocolate Dump Cake
> INGREDIENTS
> 1 small (3.9 ounce) package instant chocolate pudding
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, glad your son is OK after the accident, too bad about the car but good that no injuries.

Daralene, too bad about the severe indigestion, I don't think I would be eating more culiflower if it caused that.


I know there were some other things I was going to comment on but CRAFT has struck! 

DH went fishing so I have spent most of the day working on a rag quilt. I've used up all the scraps from our latest charity project & made a crib sized one. I have it all together, just need to add the binding & finish all the clipping


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> I would say *Valentine's Day* as it is named for St Valentine.


I think so too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....no, didn't piddle in the craft room....in any way shape or form...LOL Didn't think how that could be interpreted. LOL Seriously haven't made it to the craft room yet! Just now put a Chocolate Salted Caramel cake in the oven to celebrate Valentine's day.
> 
> Perfect day to ask a grammar question I should know. Is it (note the punctuation) * Valentine's Day, Valentines Day, or Valentines' Day* For the life of me I can't remember.


Good to hear that you made cake instead of piddling. Looks good.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got a chance to read the birthdays on the Digest for today. It's *Railyn*'s and *normaedern*'s birthdays today.

Happy birthday to both of you ladies.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Railyn and Normaedern


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> And all God's children said ''Amen'' to your words re Matthew and Tim and all the other ''special'' people in our lives, Mary. Thank you for putting that truth into words for all of us to be reminded.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I just got a chance to read the birthdays on the Digest for today. It's *Railyn*'s and *normaedern*'s birthdays today.
> 
> Happy birthday to both of you ladies.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy birthday Railyn and Normaedern. May your special day be filled with lots of blessings and happiness.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Perfect day to ask a grammar question I should know. Is it (note the punctuation) * Valentine's Day, Valentines Day, or Valentines' Day* For the life of me I can't remember.


I don't know for sure, but would think Valentine's.

Happy birthday Marilyn and Norma.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, page 31. Yikes!!! Boy, did I have indigestion today. If I ever have a heart attack after this forget it as I will surely think it is indigestion. Had my favorite, mashed cauliflower and know I can from time to time have a reaction and boy, did I ever. Thought I would pass out and here I was going gangbusters on the skirt. Such slow going but I am coming up on 3 1/2 inches of the skirt since the waist band. Need to do 5 inches and then I can do more beading and start the next tier.
> 
> Feel better now, but a little worn out after that. Pain down both arms, cold sweat and horrible chest pain, ready to pass out. Sounds like a heart attack right....not. Knew since I ate cauliflower that baking soda might help. If it hadn't I would have been in emergency. After a rest I will get back to my knitting. Really enjoying it.
> 
> ...


That is awful, Daralene. I have had bad rounds with indigestion and did go to the ER once since half of my face went numb as well as numbness in one arm. I drove myself around 3 AM that night. I didn't want to wake the boys and scare them so I drove myself to the hospital. The boys were in high school and junior high at the time. They still don't know about that night. Everyone thought I was at work so never questioned where I went. Do take care. I have heard of people putting half potatoes and half cauliflower together to mix up as mashed potatoes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is good news Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a scary thing to watch.


Spectacular too. I saw another video from out at sea as the cliffs collapsed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Just awful that there is another earthquake in Christ Church. Thankful you heard form Bronwen and all are ok.


And fortunately for all no serious injury.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Won't be able to catch up, but thanks Julie for helping out with the summary as I will have to use that and thank you to the 3 of you, Kate, Margaret and Julie for your continued work.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had never heard te term liquefaction so looked it up to see if I was figuring out the meaning correctly. I had. Saw picture of the results of such action.


It can be quite devastating- whole streets have been bulldozed where it has been bad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Railyn and Normaedern


From me too, hope you both had a great day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> Spectacular too. I saw another video from out at sea as the cliffs collapsed.


I saw that, very scary, were many people hurt? Glad your family is safe & have et you know so you aren't worrying.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday Marilyn and Norma.

Julie-so glad that your family is safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw that, very scary, were many people hurt? Glad your family is safe & have et you know so you aren't worrying.


It must have been on Sam's link! Yes it was a relief to hear from Bronwen!
There has been no report of injury.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday Marilyn and Norma.
> 
> Julie-so glad that your family is safe.


Thank you, Diva!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11pm and just caught up.
In bed and going to sleep as soon as I get off of here.

Made another attempt at the Swiffer cover. Will sew it up tomorrow and post a pic. 

Night all &#128564;


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from oldest DD last night late. Her DH had just called her. It was so hard hearing her sobbing. We talked for quite a long time and she knows she did the right thing. I told her of all the prayers from folks here being said on her behalf and passed along the words of encouragement and praise for her being strong from folks. They were appreciated helped reinforce to her that she has done the right thing. Thank you all so very much. I mean this from the depths of my heart and soul. Folks here are a special family.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to everyone...you all have a special place in my heart.
> 
> Off to check out the digest then piddle around in the craft room some still sorting it out. TTYL


Your daughter gave her children a powerful message by making the move. Hopefully she won't feel trapped into going back and the same things are still going on.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> besides being valentine's day is is also World Marriage Day
> World Marriage Day
> Dates - The Second Sunday of February
> 14th Feb, 2016
> ...


I received a dozen red roses this year! That doesn't happen too often so it was a nice surprise. They smell wonderful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am getting sleepy. I had a busy day of going to church, laundry, cooking and doing up the dishes. I did squeeze in a little knitting time and computer time. I made a wonderful pork chop dinner tonight. I will share the recipe tomorrow. I made a breakfast casserole that will be ready for tomorrow morning and I made omelets this morning. 

I am glad to hear that our New Zealand families are all okay. What a nerve racking day for Julie and Fran.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, hate when I don't have my camera. Glad you had nice walk.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for your birthday greetings. I enjoyed a quiet day, by design. We will go out to eat and celebrate later. We don't enjoy crowds and the feeling of needing to hurry. Valentine's Day and a Sunday to boot was sure to be a busy day.
A special Happy Birthday to Norma.
It is my hope that those who are ill are feeling better and those who are having family problems are comfortable with their choices. Also a thanks that the families in NZ are safe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, we are special to you because you are special to us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am getting sleepy. I had a busy day of going to church, laundry, cooking and doing up the dishes. I did squeeze in a little knitting time and computer time. I made a wonderful pork chop dinner tonight. I will share the recipe tomorrow. I made a breakfast casserole that will be ready for tomorrow morning and I made omelets this morning.
> 
> I am glad to hear that our New Zealand families are all okay. What a nerve racking day for Julie and Fran.


It is more that we are spectators from here, Pacer- insulated from the real horror.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for your birthday greetings. I enjoyed a quiet day, by design. We will go out to eat and celebrate later. We don't enjoy crowds and the feeling of needing to hurry. Valentine's Day and a Sunday to boot was sure to be a busy day.
> A special Happy Birthday to Norma.
> It is my hope that those who are ill are feeling better and those who are having family problems are comfortable with their choices. Also a thanks that the families in NZ are safe.


It is fortunate for such a sizeable quake that there has been so little human cost, apart from the mental scare.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, OMG, I don't bake, thank Heaven. Chocolate, caramel and salt are my favs.
Caren, so glad all are ok. Sad that new a car banged up.
Daralene, glad you are ok. That sounds frightening.
Had a nice hour walk in the hills with Pat and Maya. Four days ago started taking new probiotic. I'm impressed. More energy and no colitis!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Norma and Marilyn, sorry be late but hope you both had lovely birthdays yesterday! 
I'm now at my inlaws, "Nanny sitting" Went out for a pub lunch late in the afternoon as DD and her boyfriend came to visit too. Food good but rather too much! 
Now back to catching up with you all before I need to get up........


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't you just feel like getting a drum set and setting it up right next to the wall and banging away as loudly and as long as you can?


Last time it got this bad, upstairs had gone out so was able to put on Skyhooks, face the speakers out the window, and then cranked up the volume. They soon shut up.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> Breaking news a 5.7 earthquake has hit Christchurch again, damage still being assessed, power is out. Oh boy here we go again!


Well, they did build on a major fault line, so it will always be a regular occurrence. Hope nobody died this time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finally heard from Bronwen- I had not rung, because I had heard the mobile network was in overload, but her family are all safe. My brother is further inland and should be alright too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how cold was it? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> It was my son's new car, he has only had it a little over two weeks. Saw a post today on FB as too how cold it was in Watertown, NY today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh what fun - do tell us about the mystery dinner. --- sam



budasha said:


> I hope everyone is having a great Valentine's Day. When I looked out this morning, the thermometer said it was -10F. The coldest it's been so far. It has come up to 20 though. I'm going to a mystery dinner theatre tonight.
> Luckily I don't have far to go. Everyone enjoy the rest of the day and evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good - i would say in the picture that looks a bit more than a drizzle. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just to make you drool.....it will be served with whipped cream on top. Super easy..
> Salted Caramel-Chocolate Dump Cake
> INGREDIENTS
> 1 small (3.9 ounce) package instant chocolate pudding
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday railyn and normaedern - hope you both have a special day. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I just got a chance to read the birthdays on the Digest for today. It's *Railyn*'s and *normaedern*'s birthdays today.
> 
> Happy birthday to both of you ladies.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Railyn & Normaedern!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Railyn & Normaedern!


Happy birthday from me to


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yesterday the weather didn't know what it wanted to do snow , sleet , hailstone or sun shine . I think snow won just


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you just love google - it is the coldest place today also - -37° it was also the coldest place last year on valentine's day. --- sam



thewren said:


> how cold was it? --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , and better than I thought he would . I saw him yesterday and yes he looked awful but he wasn't coughing as much as he has been and no sickness touch wood that it continues


Good to hear that he hasnt been sick so far. Touching wood.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, SugarSugar.....I know my DS is really hovering over her. They are both worry-warts....I sure hope the morning sickness subsides soon. The doctor said it may last longer than 3 months.....oh dear.... :roll: I think I will take up worrying! Wish I could do it for them, and just let them be excited.


Yep, its just awful watching them be so sick day in and out for that long. I hope it eases off for her.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I just got a chance to read the birthdays on the Digest for today. It's *Railyn*'s and *normaedern*'s birthdays today.
> 
> Happy birthday to both of you ladies.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Slightly late, but, Railyn and Normaedern, I hope you both had wonderful birthdays and were thoroughly spoilt.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how cold was it? --- sam


This was posted by my sis. Then it got got down to -38.3c/37f, this was without the wind chill. Not sure what it was then. All I know is Watertown was colder than Lowville. Amy's outdoor thermonster maxed out and couldn't go any lower.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday the weather didn't know what it wanted to do snow , sleet , hailstone or sun shine . I think snow won just


Lucky you all we got was a dusting or what we used to call practice snow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think I was having it too often because I love it so much. Especially when I found out I could make it like mashed potatoes. Mmmmmmmm Perhaps I can still have it but just not as often. It was allowed on the diet so I actually had it fairly often this whole time.


I find if I mash te cauliflower with other vegetables then I can have it as often as I want. If celeriac root is alowed it is a good pairing. I also use parsnips, carrots and even peas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It was my son's new car, he has only had it a little over two weeks. Saw a post today on FB as too how cold it was in Watertown, NY today.


That looks freezing cold. I am glad no one was hurt in the accident.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Lucky you all we got was a dusting or what we used to call practice snow.


It's snowing now big fat flakes don't know wether you can see them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's snowing now big fat flakes don't know wether you can see them


I reckon I can see them!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The trouble is....the drums are probably just as annoying to you, too! :lol: :lol:


Only if they get their own set. mmmm wonder if my niece is using her set. :twisted: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon I can see them!


All the water in my flower beds is frozen solid . Thick enough to take Mishka s weight without cracking . She doesn't even slip


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> TTYL I'm off to serve the cake.


Yummo..... I have saved the recipe thanks.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> Fingers crossed that all goes well this time.
> 
> ~~~Thanks! Me, too! They sent pictures of the sonogram....so they feel more confident, I think. All fingers, toes, eyes, arms, and legs crossed!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from oldest DD last night late. Her DH had just called her. It was so hard hearing her sobbing. We talked for quite a long time and she knows she did the right thing. I told her of all the prayers from folks here being said on her behalf and passed along the words of encouragement and praise for her being strong from folks. They were appreciated helped reinforce to her that she has done the right thing. Thank you all so very much. I mean this from the depths of my heart and soul. Folks here are a special family.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to everyone...you all have a special place in my heart.
> 
> Off to check out the digest then piddle around in the craft room some still sorting it out. TTYL


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

martina said:


> Tell him that here it's very often a case of if you damage it you own it, so he could jump in all the piles of soft yarn that he wants to, and he pays and you get to keep it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just as you can't grieve for someone to take it away, I found out you can't do the worrying to take it away either...but I still try to do both all the time. A former co-worker of mine had the worst morning sickness (actually all the time) throughout the entire pregnancies (3--brave girl!); she persevered through and has three great children. She learned to keep grated raw ginger around to add to ginger ale and plain wafers. She was able to tolerate the Boost shakes doctored with some more chocolate syrup or malted milk powder so drank a lot of her meals during the pregnancies. Hope your DDIL find something to ease the urrpies!


Let us not forget Princess Catherine who had excessive morning sickness and had 2 beautiful babies at the end of it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm thinking of making those meat stuffed potatoes too and am coming up with all kinds of variations in my head. When we have our family reunion in June in Texas, we'll have to cook our meals mostly outdoors so I'm thinking that stuffed baked potatoes wrapped in aluminum foil and put in the coals will be a great way to feed a lot of people with not too much fuss!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The roads last night were a teensy bit slippery around Carthage, NY last night. After seeing these photos I was glad to know my youngest son and passengers were all okay.


Lucky, given the state of the roads, it could have been so much worse. Tell them all to buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All the water in my flower beds is frozen solid . Thick enough to take Mishka s weight without cracking . She doesn't even slip


I imagine she is in her element!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Railyn and Normaedern


Happy Birthday from me too.....


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, page 31. Yikes!!! Boy, did I have indigestion today. If I ever have a heart attack after this forget it as I will surely think it is indigestion. Had my favorite, mashed cauliflower and know I can from time to time have a reaction and boy, did I ever. Thought I would pass out and here I was going gangbusters on the skirt. Such slow going but I am coming up on 3 1/2 inches of the skirt since the waist band. Need to do 5 inches and then I can do more beading and start the next tier.
> 
> Feel better now, but a little worn out after that. Pain down both arms, cold sweat and horrible chest pain, ready to pass out. Sounds like a heart attack right....not. Knew since I ate cauliflower that baking soda might help. If it hadn't I would have been in emergency. After a rest I will get back to my knitting. Really enjoying it.
> 
> ...


 :shock: Oh do take care of that. It is the most uncomfortable feeling to have. Still would check BP regardless.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Good grief so happy to know your son and passengers are all okay.
> 
> This is my first go at making Swiffer reusable covers. Will need to experiment. Hope to get them down pat and make some for craft sales/Christmas bazaars.


What yarn did you use Melody?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear that. Guess if you have to drive in that weather it comes with the territory. Life, unfortunately doesn't stop. So glad that they are all ok. I heard of a 50 car pile-up in Pennsylvania with at least 3 fatalities. So sad. Boy, being the coldest town/city is not a record one wants to have. :shock: Hope your family is all snuggled up and warm now.


Reminds me of Tully and Innisfail in North Queensland who compete in the wet season for the title of wettest town.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> TTYL I'm off to serve the cake.


Sniff, sniff, enjoy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Back 'home' again.
Had a great time admiring one little girl who is making very rapid progress towards growing up. She rolled from her front to her back this afternoon- and Vicky sent a video of her doing so and then she cried when she landed on her back! But once she learns that this works she will do it frequently as she is not keen on being on her tummy.
I really didn't think I would enjoy being a grandma so much! Now I see why everyone loves it so much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is fortunate for such a sizeable quake that there has been so little human cost, apart from the mental scare.


Very fortunate for sure. It could have been so much worse I gather. Very scary.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday the weather didn't know what it wanted to do snow , sleet , hailstone or sun shine . I think snow won just


Lovely photo, but brrrr . :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This was posted by my sis. Then it got got down to -38.3c/37f, this was without the wind chill. Not sure what it was then. All I know is Watertown was colder than Lowville. Amy's outdoor thermonster maxed out and couldn't go any lower.


 :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> All the water in my flower beds is frozen solid . Thick enough to take Mishka s weight without cracking . She doesn't even slip


 :shock: Golly!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Back 'home' again.
> Had a great time admiring one little girl who is making very rapid progress towards growing up. She rolled from her front to her back this afternoon- and Vicky sent a video of her doing so and then she cried when she landed on her back! But once she learns that this works she will do it frequently as she is not keen on being on her tummy.
> I really didn't think I would enjoy being a grandma so much! Now I see why everyone loves it so much.


Aaaaw she sounds adorable and we did tell you so! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I imagine she is in her element!


I think so


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday the weather didn't know what it wanted to do snow , sleet , hailstone or sun shine . I think snow won just


We've got a beautiful day here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back 'home' again.
> Had a great time admiring one little girl who is making very rapid progress towards growing up. She rolled from her front to her back this afternoon- and Vicky sent a video of her doing so and then she cried when she landed on her back! But once she learns that this works she will do it frequently as she is not keen on being on her tummy.
> I really didn't think I would enjoy being a grandma so much! Now I see why everyone loves it so much.


Best thing in the world!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very fortunate for sure. It could have been so much worse I gather. Very scary.


Government and Council are trying to take the credit for that!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think so


Very definitely so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We've got a beautiful day here!


You can see though, how low the sun is in the sky!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Railyn/Marilyn and also Normaedern! Glad both of your were born! Hope you both have wonderful days ahead!


jheiens said:


> I just got a chance to read the birthdays on the Digest for today. It's *Railyn*'s and *normaedern*'s birthdays today.
> 
> Happy birthday to both of you ladies.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I dont think she will Mary. Her DH and she have talked and he says he understands why she made the decision but also says they just hav a different view point....what a messed up person he is. He has said that something to the effect that if he were going out and drinking then coming home that then it would hurt the family but it isn't hurting the family by getting drunk almost every night because he is at home doing it. How blind is he!!! She is more resolved that ever to divorce and says she knows she had done the right thing. Still painful for her but she is resolute in her decision thank God!


pacer said:


> Your daughter gave her children a powerful message by making the move. Hopefully she won't feel trapped into going back and the same things are still going on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...yes it was hard to get a thin drizzle out of the melted chocolate chips but what can I say...it was absolutely decadent!


thewren said:


> sounds good - i would say in the picture that looks a bit more than a drizzle. lol --- sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I dont think she will Mary. Her DH and she have talked and he says he understands why she made the decision but also says they just hav a different view point....what a messed up person he is. He has said that something to the effect that if he were going out and drinking then coming home that then it would hurt the family but it isn't hurting the family by getting drunk almost every night because he is at home doing it. How blind is he!!! She is more resolved that ever to divorce and says she knows she had done the right thing. Still painful for her but she is resolute in her decision thank God!


Thank goodness that she is away from him now. He sounds determined to carry on regardless with his rationalising his drinking that way. Staying won't help anyone involved and sometimes walking away is the only thing to do, however much it hurts. Prayers for you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....what a delighted look Mishka has on her/his face! Love this picture...should put it in a frame. Also love the other photos but this one is great. I can just imagine Mishka and Sydney having so much fun together there.


Swedenme said:


> I think so


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...I'm in search for my new bottle unopened of Carrot Seed EO; in the process of making hair detangler and the oil has been moved from where I had it. Grrrrrr. Will check back in later. DH and I both have our annual check ups at 10 today and then will pick up my sewing machine from being repaired. TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Railyn and Normadern wishing you all the best.&#127874; &#127873; &#127880; &#127881; &#127882; &#127872; 

9:15 am here and it is family day today. No school. Gage and I are curled up under the covers on my bed. He is on the tablet, me on my phone.

Heather I used cotton for the Swiffer cover.

Mishko is a gorgeous dog and sure seems to be smiling in that oicture&#9786;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have to go out shortly- trying not to stress!


I'm mostly skimming so I probably missed something. Is something going on to stress you, Julie?

Love the photo of Miska...beautiful dog.

We got about that same amount of snow yesterday - it sure was pretty looking at it from the inside out.

DH just took DD to the doctors' for another blood test and exam - she was absolutely dragging all weekend. I don't know if the biopsy results will be in yet, but at least with the blood draw, they'll be able to tell if the iron supplements are having any affect.

Still have cough and plugged ears, but the throat and head aren't hurting anymore. I just hope it's not moving to the lungs to settle there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We've got a beautiful day here!


It does look a beautiful day . Admiring your borders mine are all under water 
Well ice now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....what a delighted look Mishka has on her/his face! Love this picture...should put it in a frame. Also love the other photos but this one is great. I can just imagine Mishka and Sydney having so much fun together there.


She goes to the top of a hill and slides down head first then back up again 
That's why she was covered in snow . She used to have a friend who was a German shepherd called Bailey he unfortunately died


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Back 'home' again.
> Had a great time admiring one little girl who is making very rapid progress towards growing up. She rolled from her front to her back this afternoon- and Vicky sent a video of her doing so and then she cried when she landed on her back! But once she learns that this works she will do it frequently as she is not keen on being on her tummy.
> I really didn't think I would enjoy being a grandma so much! Now I see why everyone loves it so much.


Glad you had a great time Margaret . I remember when you first mentioned you were going to be a grandma I thought then you will love it once baby was born


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I dont think she will Mary. Her DH and she have talked and he says he understands why she made the decision but also says they just hav a different view point....what a messed up person he is. He has said that something to the effect that if he were going out and drinking then coming home that then it would hurt the family but it isn't hurting the family by getting drunk almost every night because he is at home doing it. How blind is he!!! She is more resolved that ever to divorce and says she knows she had done the right thing. Still painful for her but she is resolute in her decision thank God!


Susan is coming to the same conclusion, Gwen. Ben crossed whatever line that was in place when he turned to blame on Tim and then yesterday told her that she needed to work on her perception of him before reconciliation was possible.This from the mouth of the man who has yet to see any of his own needed responsibility for helping himself to find the roots of his own problems [psychological]. He is already throwing some other woman''s name into conversations with Susan on his view of what she needs to correct!! Honestly!!!! The brass ba** of some guys.

Sorry for the rant and the language.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This was posted by my sis. Then it got got down to -38.3c/37f, this was without the wind chill. Not sure what it was then. All I know is Watertown was colder than Lowville. Amy's outdoor thermonster maxed out and couldn't go any lower.


I think they are getting our usual winter.we've been warmer than normal, getting more snow today, had about 2-3 inches overnight.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Someone is suckling up. He just brought these down to us in the bedroom. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, great pictures, love the oneof Mishka. How is your DS today? Hope there is still no sickness from the chemo.

Ohio Joy, I hope things soon settle down in your life, so stressful , I don't blame you for needing a rant & would want to kick him in those brass ba**!

Gwen, Hope your DD gets settled soon, good that she isn't thinking of " fixing" him by distance & going back as it doesn't sound like he will change.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> A man I worked with thought he had indigestion. Fortunately one of the ladies in his area had been a nurse and knew better. Off he went to the hospital and was saved. I know if I had been smart I would have gone to emergency, but thinking I had just had cauliflower....Normally caused by things like watermelon and cantaloupe. I was told after being on this diet to introduce back in foods one at a time and if I was going to have a reaction then I would know what had caused the reaction. Why is it always my favorite things. If the baking soda hadn't caused it to clear up within 15 min. I would have gone to Emergency. Told DH I may someday die of a heart attack because I thought it was indigestion.


Obviously, you know your own body and in this case there was an obvious trigger for the attack you had. But, in general terms, I think it is not wise to make too many assumptions. I thought for years that I was having indigestion, but when I eventually sought medical advice, it turned out to be angina. Even for the doctor, the diagnosis was not obvious: I had three perfectly normal ECGs, my blood pressure was fine and blood tests were clear. It was only the strong family history of heart problems that made him refer me for a CT scan, where I was found to have partial arterial stenosis. I am now on medication and have had no symptoms for a year, but I could so easily have gone on with no treatment and the condition would just have got worse.

Look after yourself now, and no more cauliflower!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Railyn and Norma. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was my son's new car, he has only had it a little over two weeks. Saw a post today on FB as too how cold it was in Watertown, NY today.


Ouch! Hopefully it will be fairly painless to fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I am glad too, he is a good driver just needs to learn tell the boss sorry the weather is too bad.


Definitely, but I know it's hard to call in, hopefully his boss will tell him that when it's that bad, not to come in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good grief so happy to know your son and passengers are all okay.
> 
> This is my first go at making Swiffer reusable covers. Will need to experiment. Hope to get them down pat and make some for craft sales/Christmas bazaars.


Not bad at all, mabybe a strap across each side of the top to hold it on a little more.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Railyn and Normadern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I laughed out loud for real reading this and picturing you petting it like one of the pups. LOL
> 
> you


 :XD: I do, it's sooooo soft.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, so glad you are loving grandmother hood. I, too, think it is delightful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm mostly skimming so I probably missed something. Is something going on to stress you, Julie?
> 
> Love the photo of Miska...beautiful dog.
> 
> ...


No, nothing serious! It was just a meeting with the bank- and I was worrying whether I would have all the documents I would need- we did, but it still took two hours- this was for the Seniors Club.
I am also anxious about Wednesday's meeting with the Ministry about my Water Rates bill- only one more day to get through for that one. Just me Rookie, hopefully nothing too serious.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your hugs and prayers. It means the world to me. Gage is so unimpressed with his father right now, as I am. He is excited in a way to move.
> Julie I am on disability now so I should be able to take care of Gage. I have many good friends who will help me in any way that I need. As long as there is a roof over our heads and food in our bellies I will be satisfied. Odsp provides a drug card for meds and a dental card. Thank goodness.
> 
> Love, hugs and prayers for all of us who are in hard times right now. This too shall pass and we will be stronger for it.👍


I am glad you have disability now, so you don't need to worry about you and Gage. Lots of hugs and prayers going your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> One mitred granny square completed.
> 36 squares altogether to be made.


Love the colors!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, welcome back, love the colors in your square. Had not seen an offset square like that, very pretty.
> Maya and I got out of car to start our walk and my friend, Pat, called. Did I want to walk in the hills? You betcha. Haven't done so this year and I've been wanting to. So I picked her up ap and we hiked for an hour in the hills. Wonderful. Just wonderful. Fun to share hike with a friend. Luckily I had put in hiking boots so had traction on scree spots.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It seems like a sad time for many of my tea party friends. Joy and Gwenie, I know how hard it is when we see our children suffering and can do nothing to make it easier. As mothers, we just want to make all the hurt go away, but we just don't have the power. Sonja has to deal with another aspect of this, even harder in many ways. And of course, Mel is a sort of surrogate daughter for many of us here, and we are just as powerless to make her situation come right, much as we want to and hope it will. Often, things do come right in the end, hard as it is to know it at the time (as the sacking of the principal that Gwenie mentioned demonstrated) and I hope things will work out for all of you.


Well said! And welcome back. We missed you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just got a chance to read the birthdays on the Digest for today. It's *Railyn*'s and *normaedern*'s birthdays today.
> 
> Happy birthday to both of you ladies.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Last time it got this bad, upstairs had gone out so was able to put on Skyhooks, face the speakers out the window, and then cranked up the volume. They soon shut up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm just glad you weren't half way there before you found out. --- sam


It wouldn't have mattered, either way. We still would have finished the trip. From what we were told last night, he could go now, or any time in the next 6 months. It will be a wait and see. Just praying that he will go without pain. He is having panic attacks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My condolences to your family but I'm sure your DBIL is in a betterplce with no more suffering.


He is still with us, Bonnie. SIL was in such a panic before she went to SIL & BIL's that her DD misunderstood her. It is still not good news. He is on hospice care at home, and receiving morphine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This was posted by my sis. Then it got got down to -38.3c/37f, this was without the wind chill. Not sure what it was then. All I know is Watertown was colder than Lowville. Amy's outdoor thermonster maxed out and couldn't go any lower.


I can honestly say that I do not miss the -55f and lower days of my youth, I don't even miss then negative anything weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief! How could she do that!


You have to know her..........Had all of us upset.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here's hoping DNs DB in able to cope with DM. This is a time to keep things that can cause trouble close and to self, not being spread like poison. Please have a safe trip to and from both times you go.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Praying I have enough in stash as no hope of purchasing any for this one. Actually think I might have some cones amongst the machine supplies that may be cotton, but still have to sort.


I was thinking about what I have. I have some mercerized cotton that I bought for a top pattern in a purple, that would work. Now the question is, do I want to use it for this, or keep it for what I bought it for!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's snowing now big fat flakes don't know wether you can see them


Yep, they show up. 
We are supposed to be up to 55f/12.7c today and up to 70f/21.1c by Wednesday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Only if they get their own set. mmmm wonder if my niece is using her set. :twisted: :XD:


 :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> today is Pirouette  its Ballet Day! It may be a bit of a stretch to take up ballet for a single day, so why not simply go and see a ballet instead?
> 
> Which prominent landmark can be seen in the Seattle skyline?
> 
> ...


I knew that one! We had dinner at the top of the Space Needle when we were in Seattle last year? year before? Year before I think. When we flew out, then took Amtrak to Vancouver, then VIA Rail to Toronto. The view is fantastic!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Did that, sat here and made up a spreadsheet of them. Second part of spreadsheet will be swatch info on various size needles. But first need to check what cotton I have, as cannot afford to purchase any at the moment. Only able to buy small amounts that make market bags for market stall.


How do you do a spread sheet? I am totally Excel illiterate! Still need to do my measurements.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Things do happen to fall into my shopping bag....


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, to me they are all cottage pies. Actually found an interesting take on a crustless one. Make meat mix in pan. Scrub well some large potatoes, prick all over and microwave until soft. Cut a lid off, scrapping out the flesh from this, then hollow out the spud, leaving a minimum of 1/4 inch flesh in skin. Fill this with meat mix. Mash the scooped out flesh until creamy and smooth, however you like your mash,. put into piping bag and cover the top of the filled spud. Sprinkle with cheese and pop under grill for a few minutes to melt the cheese and reheat the contents. Can be served on plates, or even simply on a napkin. If someone doesn't eat skin, they simply peel the skin away. Enjoy.


You are making me hungry!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Joy...You are such a blessing to so many of us as well as to your family. You can vent as much as you need to. I am sorry to read that Tim is being "blamed" as the cause of Ben's unhappiness. Tim has needs to be met and I am so glad that you and others in the family willingly help him to have love and dignity. Dealing with special needs people comes with its own set of challenges, but also rewards and blessings that others know about. It has been a pleasure reading about Tim's growth as a person over the years. It is also a blessing to this group to see Matthew's artwork as he does not post it anywhere else on the computer. These young men deserve to be loved and cared about just like each of us deserve this.


Well said!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dsand said:


> Mmm, I made the slow cooker vegetable soup using Swanson's Tuscany flavored chicken broth. I also added a few potatoes. Thanks for your hard work on this post. Very much appreciated!


Dsand, welcome to the tea party! I don't think I have seen you here before. I hope you join us often. I am in north central Ohio, about half way between Cleveland and Sandusky.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They are having Interweaves Yarn Fest in Loveland, Colorado March 31-April 3, but I have too many things planned for this year, so I'm thinking next year if it's there. David did say we could go though, that he could get into some nice soft yarn, jump into a bunch piled up and then we'd get kicked out, I told him that I would then drag him to KAP and let you all poke him with knitting needles. lololol


Bring him along! Would love to have him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just finished the 4th and last button hole, it's 20 inche's/50 cm


Love the colors. Great work, as usual!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too re Julie's family. We also have family there, a nephew and his wife, who have just completed rebuild of their home after last big ones! Scary for everyone.


I briefly heard this on the news. My thoughts and prayers immediately went to my friends down under!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...just popping in....haven't read this week yet. Marking my spot.
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh! It's still a secret, BUT...I'm asking for protective prayers from the warriors...my DDIL is preggers! Due toward the end of August! They don't really want to tell, but they just couldn't keep it from us. She has been having a rough first trimester...can't really keep much food down. She's doing better now, but not totally out of the woods. Anyway...prayers of support are most appreciated!
> 
> ...


Absolutely saying prayers!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> No, no, you could teach him to knit, maybe the dead fish hat?


 :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, great pictures, love the oneof Mishka. How is your DS today? Hope there is still no sickness from the chemo.
> 
> Ohio Joy, I hope things soon settle down in your life, so stressful , I don't blame you for needing a rant & would want to kick him in those brass ba**!
> 
> Gwen, Hope your DD gets settled soon, good that she isn't thinking of " fixing" him by distance & going back as it doesn't sound like he will change.


Thanks Bonnie . Mishka has took youngest son for a walk. She likes going with him as he will run with her 
Son still has no sickness and he hasn't said anything about his stomach so I'm hoping the pain has gone to


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Prayers & hugs back to you! Safe travels and minimal drama.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finally heard from Bronwen- I had not rung, because I had heard the mobile network was in overload, but her family are all safe. My brother is further inland and should be alright too.


Thankful for that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE.. Tami.... Ditto from me


thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally finished my latest little set
> It reminds me of springtime . Which is funny as we have snow and it's cccccold


There is going to be a lucky little girl for Easter!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , and better than I thought he would . I saw him yesterday and yes he looked awful but he wasn't coughing as much as he has been and no sickness touch wood that it continues


I am glad he is doing better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What a roller coaster! Sorry about the roller coaster of emotions you have all been through, and still to come. At least there is a bit of time to gather your selves together more calmly. Our hearts are with you and the family.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> Fingers crossed that all goes well this time.
> 
> ~~~Thanks! Me, too! They sent pictures of the sonogram....so they feel more confident, I think. All fingers, toes, eyes, arms, and legs crossed!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:
 

> LOL! The closest thing to knitting that I can get him interested in is fly tying, for his fishing, he really wants to get into that now I think.
> He is however, very supportive of my yarn and knitting addiction these days, as he admits to his own "everything fishing" addiction. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The roads last night were a teensy bit slippery around Carthage, NY last night. After seeing these photos I was glad to know my youngest son and passengers were all okay.


Hope they weren't in it! But if they were, glad they are ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fingers crossed that he'll be one of the ones that this treatment is extremely successful for and that he has little side effects from it.


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear the sad news. Condolences to the family.


Well, come to find out DBIL is still with us. Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, page 31. Yikes!!! Boy, did I have indigestion today. If I ever have a heart attack after this forget it as I will surely think it is indigestion. Had my favorite, mashed cauliflower and know I can from time to time have a reaction and boy, did I ever. Thought I would pass out and here I was going gangbusters on the skirt. Such slow going but I am coming up on 3 1/2 inches of the skirt since the waist band. Need to do 5 inches and then I can do more beading and start the next tier.
> 
> Feel better now, but a little worn out after that. Pain down both arms, cold sweat and horrible chest pain, ready to pass out. Sounds like a heart attack right....not. Knew since I ate cauliflower that baking soda might help. If it hadn't I would have been in emergency. After a rest I will get back to my knitting. Really enjoying it.
> 
> ...


Please get checked. I have never heard of indegestion like that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami so sorry to hear about your DH's DBIL passing from lung cancer. Such a horrible disease. Please stay safe with traveling in this weather. Nothing but whiteouts for several days.


As you read on, you will have seen that other DSIL paniced her DD misunderstood. Situation is still not good, but DBIL is still with us. Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just got a chance to read the birthdays on the Digest for today. It's *Railyn*'s and *normaedern*'s birthdays today.
> 
> Happy birthday to both of you ladies.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday to both ladies!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Someone is suckling up. He just brought these down to us in the bedroom. Hmmmmmm.


Well, just enjoy them. It sounds like he may be regretting his previous words, but how you deal with that is up to you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Four days ago started taking new probiotic. I'm impressed. More energy and no colitis!


That is good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday the weather didn't know what it wanted to do snow , sleet , hailstone or sun shine . I think snow won just


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's snowing now big fat flakes don't know wether you can see them


Yes, I see the snowflakes! Still pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back 'home' again.
> Had a great time admiring one little girl who is making very rapid progress towards growing up. She rolled from her front to her back this afternoon- and Vicky sent a video of her doing so and then she cried when she landed on her back! But once she learns that this works she will do it frequently as she is not keen on being on her tummy.
> I really didn't think I would enjoy being a grandma so much! Now I see why everyone loves it so much.


Welcome home! It is so much fun to watch the little ones' progress!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think so


 :lol: Mishka looks happy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> We've got a beautiful day here!


That looks nice and warm!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...I'm in search for my new bottle unopened of Carrot Seed EO; in the process of making hair detangler and the oil has been moved from where I had it. Grrrrrr. Will check back in later. DH and I both have our annual check ups at 10 today and then will pick up my sewing machine from being repaired. TTYL


Hope you find it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Susan is coming to the same conclusion, Gwen. Ben crossed whatever line that was in place when he turned to blame on Tim and then yesterday told her that she needed to work on her perception of him before reconciliation was possible.This from the mouth of the man who has yet to see any of his own needed responsibility for helping himself to find the roots of his own problems [psychological]. He is already throwing some other woman''s name into conversations with Susan on his view of what she needs to correct!! Honestly!!!! The brass ba** of some guys.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and the language.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Don't apologize. None needed. What the heck is it with some of these so called men?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 44. I am finally caught up. I have a Dr. appointment in half an hour.

For those thinking about attending KAP, besides a crochet class, what would you like for workshops? Gwen suggested a bead workshop. Is there more interest in that? I might be able to do that. But it would be at least 2 hours, maybe longer. More suggestions please!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think so


Perfect picture of a dog in her perfect element.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Don't apologize. None needed. What the heck is it with some of these so called men?


Some of them remain selfish boys!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope they weren't in it! But if they were, glad they are ok.


Yes they were in it. A few hours later they were still shook up but okay.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Bonnie . Mishka has took youngest son for a walk. She likes going with him as he will run with her
> Son still has no sickness and he hasn't said anything about his stomach so I'm hoping the pain has gone to


Good to hear your son has no sickness and his stomach is okay.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can honestly say that I do not miss the -55f and lower days of my youth, I don't even miss then negative anything weather.


This year I am not missing it either. I am enjoying the warmer weather in England.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rant away Joy. I've certainly done my share of it lately. I do believe both Susan and my DD will be so much better off with out these so called men. Since they don't know how to be real men and responsible for their own issues they are lost and will be witihout a real life, love, and family. Moe joy and happiness for our daughters and grandchildren. We are to be proud of our girls for moving on and being strong.



jheiens said:


> Susan is coming to the same conclusion, Gwen. Ben crossed whatever line that was in place when he turned to blame on Tim and then yesterday told her that she needed to work on her perception of him before reconciliation was possible.This from the mouth of the man who has yet to see any of his own needed responsibility for helping himself to find the roots of his own problems [psychological]. He is already throwing some other woman''s name into conversations with Susan on his view of what she needs to correct!! Honestly!!!! The brass ba** of some guys.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and the language.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoy the "sucking up" but don't let yourself get "sucked in" if you know what I mean. Remember you are a strong woman and doing what is best for you and Gage. {{{{Hugs}}}}


gagesmom said:


> Someone is suckling up. He just brought these down to us in the bedroom. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Bonnie . Mishka has took youngest son for a walk. She likes going with him as he will run with her
> Son still has no sickness and he hasn't said anything about his stomach so I'm hoping the pain has gone to


Good news, it's about time you had some.!

Our quilt club made a twin sized rag quilt that will be donated to the abused women's shelter. We had some fabric left but not enough for another full sized quilt so I brought home the bits & made a crib quilt, I'm happy with how it turned out, ve not done a rag quilt before.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like I good reason to go buy more yarn to me......but then who really needs a reason to by yarn right?


tami_ohio said:


> I was thinking about what I have. I have some mercerized cotton that I bought for a top pattern in a purple, that would work. Now the question is, do I want to use it for this, or keep it for what I bought it for!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news, it's about time you had some.!
> 
> Our quilt club made a twin sized rag quilt that will be donated to the abused women's shelter. We had some fabric left but not enough for another full sized quilt so I brought home the bits & made a crib quilt, I'm happy with how it turned out, ve not done a rag quilt before.


That's lovely Bonnie . I've been looking at how to do rag quilts . Think I will do a lot more reading before I attempt one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Been cooking again think I must be ill&#128516;Decided to make home made chicken Parmesan 
Or parmo's as the young ones here call them . Nice and tasty had mine with salad and garlic bread . Even took a picture . Just remembered before they all went


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow.... I don't even remember suggesting this but hey...I'll agree a knitting with beads would be fun if hers are interested in it. Are you going to do a crochet class Tami? Was there any interest in a KAL that those not attending could also participate in? I hope others come up with suggestions too; we have such a creative group here. As of now it is highly unlikely I will be able to attend this year but I *highly* recommend to everyone that they attend the KAP. It has been so much.


tami_ohio said:


> Page 44. I am finally caught up. I have a Dr. appointment in half an hour.
> 
> For those thinking about attending KAP, besides a crochet class, what would you like for workshops? Gwen suggested a bead workshop. Is there more interest in that? I might be able to do that. But it would be at least 2 hours, maybe longer. More suggestions please!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sonja, your meal looks delicious and I don't even like chicken parmesan.

Gwen, you are so right. Ben had Susan is tears yesterday with his complaints that she could change things and he could be her husband again (in all aspects of being married), if she'd just see things clearly. It has taken her nearly 6 months now to see things as they really are now. 
sheesh!!~!!

Ohio Joy

Gotta get back to the kitchen--Don's birthday pie is nearly done. Later


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie did you use what is called Homespun fabric or just 100% cotton? I really want to make a rag quilt.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news, it's about time you had some.!
> 
> Our quilt club made a twin sized rag quilt that will be donated to the abused women's shelter. We had some fabric left but not enough for another full sized quilt so I brought home the bits & made a crib quilt, I'm happy with how it turned out, ve not done a rag quilt before.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks yummy. DH and I went out for lunch at a local buffet style place on the way home from picking up my machine. Nothing fancy but lots of good salad and veggies. Since DD has to work late tonight I won't even have to fix dinner now. We will just nibble on whatever's in the fridge if we get hungry later. I see some cake in my future for dinner...LOL.


Swedenme said:


> Been cooking again think I must be ill😄Decided to make home made chicken Parmesan
> Or parmo's as the young ones here call them . Nice and tasty had mine with salad and garlic bread . Even took a picture . Just remembered before they all went


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So it is Don's birthday! Tell him a Happy Birthday from me and give him an extra hug. Sending Susan and Tim hugs too. Shoot...give yourself one from me too! LOL Lots of love being sent to your household.


jheiens said:


> Sonja, your meal looks delicious and I don't even like chicken parmesan.
> 
> Gwen, you are so right. Ben had Susan is tears yesterday with his complaints that she could change things and he could be her husband again (in all aspects of being married), if she'd just see things clearly. It has taken her nearly 6 months now to see things as they really are now.
> sheesh!!~!!
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, your meal looks delicious and I don't even like chicken parmesan.
> 
> Gwen, you are so right. Ben had Susan is tears yesterday with his complaints that she could change things and he could be her husband again (in all aspects of being married), if she'd just see things clearly. It has taken her nearly 6 months now to see things as they really are now.
> sheesh!!~!!
> ...


 Thank you Joy and a happy birthday to your husband 
Hope you have a nice relaxing peaceful evening . Think you all deserve one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks yummy. DH and I went out for lunch at a local buffet style place on the way home from picking up my machine. Nothing fancy but lots of good salad and veggies. Since DD has to work late tonight I won't even have to fix dinner now. We will just nibble on whatever's in the fridge if we get hungry later. I see some cake in my future for dinner...LOL.


I've just eaten a big slice of carrot cake . How come afterwards I always think now I will go on a diet


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Don.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....no, didn't piddle in the craft room....in any way shape or form...LOL Didn't think how that could be interpreted. LOL Seriously haven't made it to the craft room yet! Just now put a Chocolate Salted Caramel cake in the oven to celebrate Valentine's day.
> 
> Perfect day to ask a grammar question I should know. Is it (note the punctuation) * Valentine's Day, Valentines Day, or Valentines' Day* For the life of me I can't remember.


~~~Hmmmm? I think it was so named in honor of Saint Valentine.....so I vote apostrophe s. Just a guess.

~~~I see several others think like I do.....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just got a chance to read the birthdays on the Digest for today. It's *Railyn*'s and *normaedern*'s birthdays today.
> 
> Happy birthday to both of you ladies.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~HAPPY HAPPY DAY! :thumbup: So glad you were born...and found your way to the KTP!

~~~OOPS! I'm a day late! I'm always in favor of extending the celebration!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Don.


From me, too, Joy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Some of them remain selfish boys!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes they were in it. A few hours later they were still shook up but okay.


Thankful they are okay. Too bad about the new car.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news, it's about time you had some.!
> 
> Our quilt club made a twin sized rag quilt that will be donated to the abused women's shelter. We had some fabric left but not enough for another full sized quilt so I brought home the bits & made a crib quilt, I'm happy with how it turned out, ve not done a rag quilt before.


I like it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. I've been knitting, knitting, knitting. Over 500 stitches to a row now, so quite slow going. Have a class tonight in a few minutes so must get ready to leave. Bad, bad storm forecast so hope I can get home before it hits. Two doctor appointments tomorrow. Now I hate to do things in the winter but got sucked in by this warmer than normal winter, and NOW winter has hit. Knew this would happen but was in denial. Tomorrow will be the worst and that is when I have two separate appointments at different places and too much time between to just go from one to the other. Perhaps they will cancel. :roll: 

There's homework for the class tonight and I have that all done and ready to go except for not finding a G crochet hook. I'm taking an F and an H hook and hope that works. I'm sure it's for working the dropped stitches and other mistakes. It's an "OOPS" course, which I love....ways of correcting mistakes without frogging. You can even change the direction of a misdirected cable. Absolutely amazing. Of course you can frog down the row for that but if too knit and no hope of frogging that far back, the Knitting Guild magazine shows how to correct it with duplicate stitching and you can't tell at all that anything was wrong. Forms to fill out for the appointments tomorrow and got them all done. Now if I can just get more knitting done after class. All I got done today was the increases for the 2nd tier of the skirt. 

Hugs to all. Off for the class. Just call me Nanook of the North.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like I good reason to go buy more yarn to me......but then who really needs a reason to by yarn right?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAILYN. PLEASE CELEBRATE IN STYLE.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NORMAEDERN. HOPE YOUR DAY IS SPECIAL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow.... I don't even remember suggesting this but hey...I'll agree a knitting with beads would be fun if hers are interested in it. Are you going to do a crochet class Tami? Was there any interest in a KAL that those not attending could also participate in? I hope others come up with suggestions too; we have such a creative group here. As of now it is highly unlikely I will be able to attend this year but I *highly* recommend to everyone that they attend the KAP. It has been so much.


You had asked for a bead class. I wasn't thinking beads with knitting. I haven't done that. I was thinking bracelet class! Still thinking about the other


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, your meal looks delicious and I don't even like chicken parmesan.
> 
> Gwen, you are so right. Ben had Susan is tears yesterday with his complaints that she could change things and he could be her husband again (in all aspects of being married), if she'd just see things clearly. It has taken her nearly 6 months now to see things as they really are now.
> sheesh!!~!!
> ...


Is it Don's birthday? Happy Birthday Don!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think so


~~~Frame that picture! Too cute!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She goes to the top of a hill and slides down head first then back up again
> That's why she was covered in snow . She used to have a friend who was a German shepherd called Bailey he unfortunately died


~~~Did you take any videos? That sounds adorable!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just eaten a big slice of carrot cake . How come afterwards I always think now I will go on a diet


Carrot cake's OK. Carrots are one of your five a day! :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This year I am not missing it either. I am enjoying the warmer weather in England.


I had wondered how you were taking to the milder climate here! This winter has been warmer than most, but even so, we never have the sort of temperatures you have been used to 'back home'. It is just that we enjoy complaining about our weather. How would we amuse ourselves otherwise!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Susan is coming to the same conclusion, Gwen. Ben crossed whatever line that was in place when he turned to blame on Tim and then yesterday told her that she needed to work on her perception of him before reconciliation was possible.This from the mouth of the man who has yet to see any of his own needed responsibility for helping himself to find the roots of his own problems [psychological]. He is already throwing some other woman''s name into conversations with Susan on his view of what she needs to correct!! Honestly!!!! The brass ba** of some guys.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and the language.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Sometimes to rant & vent is the only way to release the incredible emotion involved. Glad we are here to hear.  
Actually, I think you are being quite restrained. I'm not so sure I could be so polite. {{{{{{{BIG HUGS}}}}}}} to all in the household.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> Carrot cake's OK. Carrots are one of your five a day! :wink: :wink: :lol:


So, five slices of cake, and you are sorted! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Someone is suckling up. He just brought these down to us in the bedroom. Hmmmmmm.


~~~???? curiouser and curiouser..... :?: :?:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> So, five slices of cake, and you are sorted! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Exactly!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee wrote:
Oh dear, to me they are all cottage pies. Actually found an interesting take on a crustless one. Make meat mix in pan. Scrub well some large potatoes, prick all over and microwave until soft. Cut a lid off, scrapping out the flesh from this, then hollow out the spud, leaving a minimum of 1/4 inch flesh in skin. Fill this with meat mix. Mash the scooped out flesh until creamy and smooth, however you like your mash,. put into piping bag and cover the top of the filled spud. Sprinkle with cheese and pop under grill for a few minutes to melt the cheese and reheat the contents. Can be served on plates, or even simply on a napkin. If someone doesn't eat skin, they simply peel the skin away. Enjoy.



tami_ohio said:


> You are making me hungry!


~~~I made these last night....mmmmm YUMMY! What I did was cut the potatoes in half, then scooped out, filled with meat mix, etc.
I used up some cauliflower & broccoli florets in the mix, too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Dsand, welcome to the tea party! I don't think I have seen you here before. I hope you join us often. I am in north central Ohio, about half way between Cleveland and Sandusky.


~~~I'm there, too....part of the year! Welcome!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Absolutely saying prayers!


~~~Thanks, Tami!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Bonnie . Mishka has took youngest son for a walk. She likes going with him as he will run with her
> Son still has no sickness and he hasn't said anything about his stomach so I'm hoping the pain has gone to


~~~Praying for continued good news! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Carrot cake's OK. Carrots are one of your five a day! :wink: :wink: :lol:


Thank you I never thought of that . So it's ok to have another slice tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> So, five slices of cake, and you are sorted! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Now that's my kind of thinking :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back 'home' again.
> Had a great time admiring one little girl who is making very rapid progress towards growing up. She rolled from her front to her back this afternoon- and Vicky sent a video of her doing so and then she cried when she landed on her back! But once she learns that this works she will do it frequently as she is not keen on being on her tummy.
> I really didn't think I would enjoy being a grandma so much! Now I see why everyone loves it so much.


  :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Susan is coming to the same conclusion, Gwen. Ben crossed whatever line that was in place when he turned to blame on Tim and then yesterday told her that she needed to work on her perception of him before reconciliation was possible.This from the mouth of the man who has yet to see any of his own needed responsibility for helping himself to find the roots of his own problems [psychological]. He is already throwing some other woman''s name into conversations with Susan on his view of what she needs to correct!! Honestly!!!! The brass ba** of some guys.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and the language.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh dear. How soon can Susan get this jerkoff out of her life? Sounds like, the sooner the better as it sounds as if he is showing traits of an abuser.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 44. I am finally caught up. I have a Dr. appointment in half an hour.
> 
> For those thinking about attending KAP, besides a crochet class, what would you like for workshops? Gwen suggested a bead workshop. Is there more interest in that? I might be able to do that. But it would be at least 2 hours, maybe longer. More suggestions please!


~~~I would like to be able to knit socks. I may be the only person on the KTP who hasn't tackled that project. The heels scare me! Doing it with guidance would be great! Maybe making a Christmas stocking??? I vote for a Christmas stocking.

Mittens, too. I have only made one pair (with Pacer's great help), but have been nervous about trying another pair on my own.

I vote socks first, then mittens. Can we do both?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Be extra careful traveling in the bad weather dear; sure don't want you getting hurt at all. What are you knitting that has over 500 stitches per row? The skirt for DGD? Wow.



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I've been knitting, knitting, knitting. Over 500 stitches to a row now, so quite slow going. Have a class tonight in a few minutes so must get ready to leave. Bad, bad storm forecast so hope I can get home before it hits. Two doctor appointments tomorrow. Now I hate to do things in the winter but got sucked in by this warmer than normal winter, and NOW winter has hit. Knew this would happen but was in denial. Tomorrow will be the worst and that is when I have two separate appointments at different places and too much time between to just go from one to the other. Perhaps they will cancel. :roll:
> 
> There's homework for the class tonight and I have that all done and ready to go except for not finding a G crochet hook. I'm taking an F and an H hook and hope that works. I'm sure it's for working the dropped stitches and other mistakes. It's an "OOPS" course, which I love....ways of correcting mistakes without frogging. You can even change the direction of a misdirected cable. Absolutely amazing. Of course you can frog down the row for that but if too knit and no hope of frogging that far back, the Knitting Guild magazine shows how to correct it with duplicate stitching and you can't tell at all that anything was wrong. Forms to fill out for the appointments tomorrow and got them all done. Now if I can just get more knitting done after class. All I got done today was the increases for the 2nd tier of the skirt.
> 
> Hugs to all. Off for the class. Just call me Nanook of the North.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes they were in it. A few hours later they were still shook up but okay.


~~~{{{{hugs to all of them...AND you!}}}} Maybe lessons learned about driving in winter?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: I do, it's sooooo soft.


   Got to love yarn like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think so


 :lol: Definitely. lol And looks absolutely thrilled.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bead with bracelets sounds good too! My memory so fails me lately. I'm sure you will have a wonderful KAP planned. Hoping things change so I can attend but trying not get my hopes up too much. I hope you didn't take my other post as negative...certainly wasn't meant that way. You're very organized and the last KAP was fantastic.



tami_ohio said:


> You had asked for a bead class. I wasn't thinking beads with knitting. I haven't done that. I was thinking bracelet class! Still thinking about the other


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Alright! Let's hear it for carrot cake!!!


angelam said:


> Carrot cake's OK. Carrots are one of your five a day! :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We've got a beautiful day here!


Wow, it's gorgeous, our day started out lovely but by the time that Marla and I were ready to leave Brown Sheep, it was pouring rain. 
But I did get a lovely new colorway to make David a sweater with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I like your way of thinking Kathleendoris! I'm sitting here thinking that the cake I made yesterday did have milk in it so I can justify have some of it. Right?


Kathleendoris said:


> So, five slices of cake, and you are sorted! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds good.....will also have to try.


cmaliza said:


> busyworkerbee wrote:
> Oh dear, to me they are all cottage pies. Actually found an interesting take on a crustless one. Make meat mix in pan. Scrub well some large potatoes, prick all over and microwave until soft. Cut a lid off, scrapping out the flesh from this, then hollow out the spud, leaving a minimum of 1/4 inch flesh in skin. Fill this with meat mix. Mash the scooped out flesh until creamy and smooth, however you like your mash,. put into piping bag and cover the top of the filled spud. Sprinkle with cheese and pop under grill for a few minutes to melt the cheese and reheat the contents. Can be served on plates, or even simply on a napkin. If someone doesn't eat skin, they simply peel the skin away. Enjoy.
> 
> ~~~I made these last night....mmmmm YUMMY! What I did was cut the potatoes in half, then scooped out, filled with meat mix, etc.
> I used up some cauliflower & broccoli florets in the mix, too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> How do you do a spread sheet? I am totally Excel illiterate! Still need to do my measurements.


Bring up a blank spread sheet. First column is requirements, second column is note on this, third column is measurements.

Below this, leaving a couple of rows blank, First column is yarn, next several are needle sizes. 1st row will be stitch gauge, 2nd row row gauge. Mind you, still have to sort out machine yarn to find the cottons then find relevant size circs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I *love* the idea of a Christmas stocking class!!! I may hitchhike up to Ohio just to take that at the KAP!!!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I would like to be able to knit socks. I may be the only person on the KTP who hasn't tackled that project. The heels scare me! Doing it with guidance would be great! Maybe making a Christmas stocking??? I vote for a Christmas stocking.
> 
> Mittens, too. I have only made one pair (with Pacer's great help), but have been nervous about trying another pair on my own.
> 
> I vote socks first, then mittens. Can we do both?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What! You went to Brown Sheep and didn't pick me up on the way!!! I'm soooooo jealous! LOL Boy I wish someplace like that was near me.


Poledra65 said:


> Wow, it's gorgeous, our day started out lovely but by the time that Marla and I were ready to leave Brown Sheep, it was pouring rain.
> But I did get a lovely new colorway to make David a sweater with.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's lovely Bonnie . I've been looking at how to do rag quilts . Think I will do a lot more reading before I attempt one


I have a friend who does what she calls depression blankets for K4BN. One side is patches of material overlocked together to make single or double blanket size, backed with a large piece of warm material or thin blanket. Lovely work and warm as.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She goes to the top of a hill and slides down head first then back up again
> That's why she was covered in snow . She used to have a friend who was a German shepherd called Bailey he unfortunately died


Silly Mishka! Would love to see a video of that. 

Oh that's so sad that her friend died.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rant away Joy. I've certainly done my share of it lately. I do believe both Susan and my DD will be so much better off with out these so called men. Since they don't know how to be real men and responsible for their own issues they are lost and will be witihout a real life, love, and family. Moe joy and happiness for our daughters and grandchildren. We are to be proud of our girls for moving on and being strong.


~~~Hopefully you can pass on some hugs for your daughters and they know of your pride and admiration of their strengths. The many folks on the KTP are also proud of them, and send TONS of loving strength to them. We also ache for the difficult decisions they had & have to make. More {{{hugs!}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow.... I don't even remember suggesting this but hey...I'll agree a knitting with beads would be fun if hers are interested in it. Are you going to do a crochet class Tami? Was there any interest in a KAL that those not attending could also participate in? I hope others come up with suggestions too; we have such a creative group here. As of now it is highly unlikely I will be able to attend this year but I *highly* recommend to everyone that they attend the KAP. It has been so much.


I think a KAL would be great to involve those of us who cannot attend. Count me in if it comes up. Or if facilities can be set up, a class via skype. Would just need materials list before hand to be ready.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news, it's about time you had some.!
> 
> Our quilt club made a twin sized rag quilt that will be donated to the abused women's shelter. We had some fabric left but not enough for another full sized quilt so I brought home the bits & made a crib quilt, I'm happy with how it turned out, ve not done a rag quilt before.


~~~Really nice! :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I've been knitting, knitting, knitting. Over 500 stitches to a row now, so quite slow going. Have a class tonight in a few minutes so must get ready to leave. Bad, bad storm forecast so hope I can get home before it hits. Two doctor appointments tomorrow. Now I hate to do things in the winter but got sucked in by this warmer than normal winter, and NOW winter has hit. Knew this would happen but was in denial. Tomorrow will be the worst and that is when I have two separate appointments at different places and too much time between to just go from one to the other. Perhaps they will cancel. :roll:
> 
> There's homework for the class tonight and I have that all done and ready to go except for not finding a G crochet hook. I'm taking an F and an H hook and hope that works. I'm sure it's for working the dropped stitches and other mistakes. It's an "OOPS" course, which I love....ways of correcting mistakes without frogging. You can even change the direction of a misdirected cable. Absolutely amazing. Of course you can frog down the row for that but if too knit and no hope of frogging that far back, the Knitting Guild magazine shows how to correct it with duplicate stitching and you can't tell at all that anything was wrong. Forms to fill out for the appointments tomorrow and got them all done. Now if I can just get more knitting done after class. All I got done today was the increases for the 2nd tier of the skirt.
> 
> Hugs to all. Off for the class. Just call me Nanook of the North.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Susan is coming to the same conclusion, Gwen. Ben crossed whatever line that was in place when he turned to blame on Tim and then yesterday told her that she needed to work on her perception of him before reconciliation was possible.This from the mouth of the man who has yet to see any of his own needed responsibility for helping himself to find the roots of his own problems [psychological]. He is already throwing some other woman''s name into conversations with Susan on his view of what she needs to correct!! Honestly!!!! The brass ba** of some guys.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and the language.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh my, I think I agree with your use of language though and could add to it. Susan, Tim, and you all are better off without him.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> busyworkerbee wrote:
> Oh dear, to me they are all cottage pies. Actually found an interesting take on a crustless one. Make meat mix in pan. Scrub well some large potatoes, prick all over and microwave until soft. Cut a lid off, scrapping out the flesh from this, then hollow out the spud, leaving a minimum of 1/4 inch flesh in skin. Fill this with meat mix. Mash the scooped out flesh until creamy and smooth, however you like your mash,. put into piping bag and cover the top of the filled spud. Sprinkle with cheese and pop under grill for a few minutes to melt the cheese and reheat the contents. Can be served on plates, or even simply on a napkin. If someone doesn't eat skin, they simply peel the skin away. Enjoy.
> 
> ~~~I made these last night....mmmmm YUMMY! What I did was cut the potatoes in half, then scooped out, filled with meat mix, etc.
> I used up some cauliflower & broccoli florets in the mix, too.


   :thumbup: :thumbup: Best part of this one is that you can use any meat mix you like. So it can be a different taste every time it is made. Also, assembled potatoes can be frozen before final grill it too many made. Yu would have to bake for longer to heat through, like frozen pies are done.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I would like to be able to knit socks. I may be the only person on the KTP who hasn't tackled that project. The heels scare me! Doing it with guidance would be great! Maybe making a Christmas stocking??? I vote for a Christmas stocking.
> 
> Mittens, too. I have only made one pair (with Pacer's great help), but have been nervous about trying another pair on my own.
> 
> I vote socks first, then mittens. Can we do both?


Might I suggest you look at soleful socks to start with, as the pattern starts in middle of sole and you build from there, no heel flap or scary joins.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, nothing serious! It was just a meeting with the bank- and I was worrying whether I would have all the documents I would need- we did, but it still took two hours- this was for the Seniors Club.
> I am also anxious about Wednesday's meeting with the Ministry about my Water Rates bill- only one more day to get through for that one. Just me Rookie, hopefully nothing too serious.


Hopefully it will go


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, your meal looks delicious and I don't even like chicken parmesan.
> 
> Gwen, you are so right. Ben had Susan is tears yesterday with his complaints that she could change things and he could be her husband again (in all aspects of being married), if she'd just see things clearly. It has taken her nearly 6 months now to see things as they really are now.
> sheesh!!~!!
> ...


~~~Happy Birthday to Don! What kind of pie?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> NOW winter has hit. Knew this would happen but was in denial. Tomorrow will be the worst and that is when I have two separate appointments at different places and too much time between to just go from one to the other. Perhaps they will cancel. :roll:
> 
> ~~~YOU should cancel!
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> So, five slices of cake, and you are sorted! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~ :XD: :XD: Love the logic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bring him along! Would love to have him.


I'd bring him but he doesn't trust the kids to do a good enough job of watching after both Marla and our house and animals for that long. He'll work part of the time we're gone, but be home most of it to take care of things, and of course if the weather permits, he'll have uninterrupted fishing time. 
Next year if Marla doesn't want to go, I'll drag him along, maybe.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear. How soon can Susan get this jerkoff out of her life? Sounds like, the sooner the better as it sounds as if he is showing traits of an abuser.


~~~definitely a psychological abuser. Is there a source of counseling available to her? I hope so. She has all of our heartiest support and strength.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bead with bracelets sounds good too! My memory so fails me lately. I'm sure you will have a wonderful KAP planned. Hoping things change so I can attend but trying not get my hopes up too much. I hope you didn't take my other post as negative...certainly wasn't meant that way. You're very organized and the last KAP was fantastic.


~~~OH....I had another idea....what about an advanced course in Kumihino? Doing some of the more complicated patterns? I would sign up for that, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bead with bracelets sounds good too! My memory so fails me lately. I'm sure you will have a wonderful KAP planned. Hoping things change so I can attend but trying not get my hopes up too much. I hope you didn't take my other post as negative...certainly wasn't meant that way. You're very organized and the last KAP was fantastic.


~~~OH....I had another idea....what about an advanced course in Kumihino? Doing some of the more complicated patterns? I would sign up for that, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I dont think she will Mary. Her DH and she have talked and he says he understands why she made the decision but also says they just hav a different view point....what a messed up person he is. He has said that something to the effect that if he were going out and drinking then coming home that then it would hurt the family but it isn't hurting the family by getting drunk almost every night because he is at home doing it. How blind is he!!! She is more resolved that ever to divorce and says she knows she had done the right thing. Still painful for her but she is resolute in her decision thank God!


It is not an easy time, but it will be best in the long run.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I like your way of thinking Kathleendoris! I'm sitting here thinking that the cake I made yesterday did have milk in it so I can justify have some of it. Right?


~~~Chocolate is good for you, too! Eggs? (loads of protein)....flour...comes from grain. Cake all around is good for you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so glad DS isn't sick from treatment.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds good.....will also have to try.


~~~SOOOOO easy! Each potato makes two...so enough for leftovers. I used 4 potatoes...had more meat left over, so I think 6 potatoes. I think these could be frozen pre-baking stuffed potatoes. A good meal/snack to pull out of the freezer quickly.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I *love* the idea of a Christmas stocking class!!! I may hitchhike up to Ohio just to take that at the KAP!!!


~~~check your pm notifications. :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday to everyone I missed.

I mentioned that I was going to a mystery dinner theatre last night. It was fun but a little awkward since I was a single sitting with three couples. The men offered to buy me drinks but I felt uncomfortable about that so declined. The theatre was fun. The story was about a couple getting married and the ceremony was interrupted by 2 Las Vegas showgirls who claimed to be married to the groom. To prove their case, one has his boxer shorts and the other had his grandmother's ring. His inebriated uncle was the justice of the peace who had taken the groom and his best man to Las Vegas for a fling. None of them could remember what exactly happened while they were in Vegas. The groom's mother was upset that her mother's ring was with this showgirl and to make a long story short, all of them got into fisticuffs on the floor and one of the showgirls was murdered. We now had to try and find out who the murderer was. She was stabbed with a cake slicer. The dinner was meatballs and penne pasta with a green salad. It was okay.

It was fun but not one I would repeat alone.

I have spent the afternoon watching the last episodes of Downton Abbey with tears streaming down my face. So sad that it's over.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I think a KAL would be great to involve those of us who cannot attend. Count me in if it comes up. Or if facilities can be set up, a class via skype. Would just need materials list before hand to be ready.


~~~I think this is a good idea, too! A 3-5 parter KAL. What about a set of place mats & napkin rings? Or.....? Sampler table runner?
Some kind of baby toy?

PS...what are the dates for KAP? I forget....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 44. I am finally caught up. I have a Dr. appointment in half an hour.
> 
> For those thinking about attending KAP, besides a crochet class, what would you like for workshops? Gwen suggested a bead workshop. Is there more interest in that? I might be able to do that. But it would be at least 2 hours, maybe longer. More suggestions please!


Beading is a good idea, I would do that one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Some of them remain selfish boys!


Sad but true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This year I am not missing it either. I am enjoying the warmer weather in England.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Enjoy the "sucking up" but don't let yourself get "sucked in" if you know what I mean. Remember you are a strong woman and doing what is best for you and Gage. {{{{Hugs}}}}


Well said!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news, it's about time you had some.!
> 
> Our quilt club made a twin sized rag quilt that will be donated to the abused women's shelter. We had some fabric left but not enough for another full sized quilt so I brought home the bits & made a crib quilt, I'm happy with how it turned out, ve not done a rag quilt before.


I like it, it's cute!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like I good reason to go buy more yarn to me......but then who really needs a reason to by yarn right?


And I went in to Brown Sheep just to look at some cotton to see if it would be a good match for something I want to try, and walked out with enough wool to make David a sweater. :? 
Thank goodness they sell it by the pound. :roll:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I would like to be able to knit socks. I may be the only person on the KTP who hasn't tackled that project. The heels scare me! Doing it with guidance would be great! Maybe making a Christmas stocking??? I vote for a Christmas stocking.
> 
> Mittens, too. I have only made one pair (with Pacer's great help), but have been nervous about trying another pair on my own.
> 
> I vote socks first, then mittens. Can we do both?


Carol, I would sit with you to make mittens even if there isn't a class. I haven't made a pair of socks yet either so you are not alone. I have done Christmas stockings though. You would love the mermaid tail afghans that I am working on. They are big, but knit up quickly. I am making them for the great niece and two great nephews. I am also working on top down baby sweaters which is always an ongoing project every year for the church.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Might I suggest you look at soleful socks to start with, as the pattern starts in middle of sole and you build from there, no heel flap or scary joins.


~~~I'll check it out...thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow.... I don't even remember suggesting this but hey...I'll agree a knitting with beads would be fun if hers are interested in it. Are you going to do a crochet class Tami? Was there any interest in a KAL that those not attending could also participate in? I hope others come up with suggestions too; we have such a creative group here. As of now it is highly unlikely I will be able to attend this year but I *highly* recommend to everyone that they attend the KAP. It has been so much.


We'll keep our fingers crossed (and a few other things), that things work out that you can go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, your meal looks delicious and I don't even like chicken parmesan.
> 
> Gwen, you are so right. Ben had Susan is tears yesterday with his complaints that she could change things and he could be her husband again (in all aspects of being married), if she'd just see things clearly. It has taken her nearly 6 months now to see things as they really are now.
> sheesh!!~!!
> ...


Happy Birthday to Don!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm still about ten pages behind...taking a break from the Guernsey as my thumb is bothering me (the off-and-on tendinitis thing). So I'm going to work on some sewing--have a skirt cut out and a pair of shorts to try a new pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just eaten a big slice of carrot cake . How come afterwards I always think now I will go on a diet


It has carrots in it, that makes it a vegetable doesn't it?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Joy...Tell Don Happy Birthday from Matthew and me. I do hope his special day has been filled with many blessings and lots of love.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Carol, I would sit with you to make mittens even if there isn't a class. I haven't made a pair of socks yet either so you are not alone. I have done Christmas stockings though. You would love the mermaid tail afghans that I am working on. They are big, but knit up quickly. I am making them for the great niece and two great nephews. I am also working on top down baby sweaters which is always an ongoing project every year for the church.


~~~Ah, yes...a top down baby sweater....can we hope I need to learn that, too? 
Thanks for the offer of help with mittens....I still have your instructions and can get to the starting point. I accept!

I have been intrigued by the afghan you have been knitting. I'd like to try that, too. Oh....just like books....so many, but so little time!
Let's plan. I'd like that. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It has carrots in it, that makes it a vegetable doesn't it?


~~~ :XD: works for me!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I've been knitting, knitting, knitting. Over 500 stitches to a row now, so quite slow going. Have a class tonight in a few minutes so must get ready to leave. Bad, bad storm forecast so hope I can get home before it hits. Two doctor appointments tomorrow. Now I hate to do things in the winter but got sucked in by this warmer than normal winter, and NOW winter has hit. Knew this would happen but was in denial. Tomorrow will be the worst and that is when I have two separate appointments at different places and too much time between to just go from one to the other. Perhaps they will cancel. :roll:
> 
> There's homework for the class tonight and I have that all done and ready to go except for not finding a G crochet hook. I'm taking an F and an H hook and hope that works. I'm sure it's for working the dropped stitches and other mistakes. It's an "OOPS" course, which I love....ways of correcting mistakes without frogging. You can even change the direction of a misdirected cable. Absolutely amazing. Of course you can frog down the row for that but if too knit and no hope of frogging that far back, the Knitting Guild magazine shows how to correct it with duplicate stitching and you can't tell at all that anything was wrong. Forms to fill out for the appointments tomorrow and got them all done. Now if I can just get more knitting done after class. All I got done today was the increases for the 2nd tier of the skirt.
> 
> Hugs to all. Off for the class. Just call me Nanook of the North.


 Have fun Nanook, Nan for short. lolol
And drive safe, hopefully the weather will cooperate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I would like to be able to knit socks. I may be the only person on the KTP who hasn't tackled that project. The heels scare me! Doing it with guidance would be great! Maybe making a Christmas stocking??? I vote for a Christmas stocking.
> 
> Mittens, too. I have only made one pair (with Pacer's great help), but have been nervous about trying another pair on my own.
> 
> I vote socks first, then mittens. Can we do both?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What! You went to Brown Sheep and didn't pick me up on the way!!! I'm soooooo jealous! LOL Boy I wish someplace like that was near me.


 Oh Gwen, if you want Brown Sheep wool, pick a color, I've got plenty in the craft room. I did just say I had plenty right? and I went and bought more. :roll: 
But to be fair, I don't really have anything manly, so this is really Davidish, it's tones of grey, light to dark, bluish even.  Have I justified this purchase yet? LOL! Marla was supposed to talk me out of buying any, and she just encouraged me right along. :hunf:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully it will go


I will know by this time tomorrow- the appointment is 11-30 am., and I have to be back here by 1.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully it will go


Sorry Julie, I don't know how I erased half that comment before it posted, was supposed to say " Hopefully it will go well".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to everyone I missed.
> 
> I mentioned that I was going to a mystery dinner theatre last night. It was fun but a little awkward since I was a single sitting with three couples. The men offered to buy me drinks but I felt uncomfortable about that so declined. The theatre was fun. The story was about a couple getting married and the ceremony was interrupted by 2 Las Vegas showgirls who claimed to be married to the groom. To prove their case, one has his boxer shorts and the other had his grandmother's ring. His inebriated uncle was the justice of the peace who had taken the groom and his best man to Las Vegas for a fling. None of them could remember what exactly happened while they were in Vegas. The groom's mother was upset that her mother's ring was with this showgirl and to make a long story short, all of them got into fisticuffs on the floor and one of the showgirls was murdered. We now had to try and find out who the murderer was. She was stabbed with a cake slicer. The dinner was meatballs and penne pasta with a green salad. It was okay.
> 
> ...


I have just got the DVD of it- yet to watch it though, I've been on Skype.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ah, yes...a top down baby sweater....can we hope I need to learn that, too?
> Thanks for the offer of help with mittens....I still have your instructions and can get to the starting point. I accept!
> 
> I have been intrigued by the afghan you have been knitting. I'd like to try that, too. Oh....just like books....so many, but so little time!
> Let's plan. I'd like that. :thumbup:


You're full of great ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry Julie, I don't know how I erased half that comment before it posted, was supposed to say " Hopefully it will go well".


Now I understand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I think so


Matthew loves this picture of Mishka. I do too. I agree that you should get it framed. That face can bring joy to you even on difficult days. How could you not smile at that beautiful face?!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is singles awareness day. After a Christmas spent with elderly family members asking when theyre finally going to get married, or at least find a boyfriend or girlfriend to bring home, life does not get any easier for singles after Christmas, either. No sooner have the Santa Claus and snowman decorations vanished from the shops than the shelves begin to burst with cuddly teddy bears, heart-shaped balloons and boxes of cheap chocolates, all in shades of nauseating neon pinks and reds. Yes, Valentines Day has become one of the worlds most profitable occasions, yet another marketing scheme that has hit pay dirt more than the original creators of the idea could have ever dreamed.

If youre in a relationship Valentines day is bad enough, what with all the additional pressure to be romantic, if such rampant and blatant consumerism and commercialism can be considered romantic at all. The restaurants are all overpacked with couples trying too hard to impress each other, and it seems every flower in the whole city has been bought out, just so someone can say its pretty once and then throw it away. Hallmark holidays are called that for a reason.

History of Valentines Day

For singles, on the other hand, Valentines day can be a simple and cruel reminder that they are alone. No pink stuffed animals for them, and no tacky heart-shaped boxes of poor quality chocolate, either, though one does tend to wonder whether that really makes them worse off in the first place.

Singles Awareness Day used to be an alternate name used for Valentines Day among those who found themselves unattached during the day, but it all became too depressing. So by singles hive-mind consensus, it fell to the day after as a perfect antitode to all of the neon nonsense.

How to Celebrate Singles Awareness/Appreciation Day

Its a humorous holiday to celebrate being single, to share with single friends, to send each other presents or even order yourself some flowers. On this day many people wear green, as it is the complementary opposite of red. Another popular option is an absence of color (black), to symbolize an absence of celebration. One increasingly popular activity is to travel to Brazil and witness the Brazilian Carnival. The trip, coupled with the fact that Brazil doesnt celebrate Valentines Day on February 14, but in June, provides a temporary getaway from the neon pink of the Valentines holiday in the Western culture, by simply substituting it with another celebration. Some who celebrate Singles Awareness Day just want to remind romantic couples that they dont need to be in a relationship to celebrate life, and that the key to being happy is being able to be happy with yourself.

Contrary to popular misconceptions, Singles Awareness Day is not about self-pity but rather a chance to announce to the world that you are single and happy to be so. Originally, most singles referred to February 14 as Singles Awareness Day (acronym: SAD) until it they realized that that was just depressing. Choosing the next day allowed single people a chance to turn this into a celebration rather than a festival of self-pity. There is no reason to be miserable that you are independent and unattached; on the contrary, there are many more people in relationships than you might think who rather wish they were in your shoes, with nobody to answer to but themselves. This is the day that all of the single people can proudly stand up and show that it is okay to be single. Take that, cupid!

Who was the only U.S. president to serve two non-consecutive terms?


John Quincy Adams 

Theodore Roosevelt 

Grover Cleveland 

George Washington 

There were four presidents born in February including George Washington, Abraham Lincoln, William Harrison and Ronald Reagan.

February 15
1954 - Matt Groening
(1820-1906) - Susan B Anthony
(1564-1642) - Galileo Galilei

February 15, 1933
President-elect Franklin D. Roosevelt escaped an assassination attempt in Miami that claimed the life of Chicago Mayor Anton J. Cermak.


Answer: Stephen Grover Cleveland was the 22nd and 24th president of the United States. Cleveland is the only president to serve two non-consecutive terms (1885-1889 and 1893-1897) and therefore is the only individual to be counted twice in the numbering of the presidents. Cleveland worked as a lawyer and then served as mayor of Buffalo, New York, and governor of New York state before assuming the presidency in 1885. Grover Cleveland vetoed twice as many congressional bills as all 21 of the presidents who preceded him combined - 414 vetoes in his first term.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will know by this time tomorrow- the appointment is 11-30 am., and I have to be back here by 1.


Wow, that's a short turn around, I hope that you don't have far to travel back and forth.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Happy Birthday to Don! What kind of pie?


Nonesuch brand mincemeat pie, Carol. He said that he didn't get enough of the one I made for Christmas; and he, Tim and I were the only ones who ate it, if I remember correctly.

Anyway, he decided on roast pork with home-made dressing/stuffing, mashed sweet potatoes, and slaw that I made this morning so that it could take up the balsamic dressing Susan had made. We ended up eating in shifts as the other adults straggled in from various business appointments but it was delicious. Especially for the first sitting--Don, the younger kids and I--while everything was still quite warm from the ovens. The rest ate theirs at increasingly cooler temps and didn't seem to mind at all--didn't bother to warm in the microwave, even.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Gwen, if you want Brown Sheep wool, pick a color, I've got plenty in the craft room. I did just say I had plenty right? and I went and bought more. :roll:
> But to be fair, I don't really have anything manly, so this is really Davidish, it's tones of grey, light to dark, bluish even.  Have I justified this purchase yet? LOL! Marla was supposed to talk me out of buying any, and she just encouraged me right along. :hunf:


Marla knows that the rule of knitting is to encourage! Discouraging is a negative activity that should be saved for emergencies only.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What! You went to Brown Sheep and didn't pick me up on the way!!! I'm soooooo jealous! LOL Boy I wish someplace like that was near me.


Me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's a short turn around, I hope that you don't have far to travel back and forth.


I will have to warn the taxi company, I think!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~definitely a psychological abuser. Is there a source of counseling available to her? I hope so. She has all of our heartiest support and strength.


Absolutely available to her, Carol. She has been to more sessions than Ben--sometimes 2x in a week, especially at the beginning just after the first of the year when it truly erupted around here but more than 6 weeks after the big dramatic slices on his wrist before running from the deputy who had to secure the scene before the EMTs could enter it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Marla knows that the rule of knitting is to encourage! Discouraging is a negative activity that should be saved for emergencies only.


 :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ah, yes...a top down baby sweater....can we hope I need to learn that, too?
> Thanks for the offer of help with mittens....I still have your instructions and can get to the starting point. I accept!
> 
> I have been intrigued by the afghan you have been knitting. I'd like to try that, too. Oh....just like books....so many, but so little time!
> Let's plan. I'd like that. :thumbup:


We can certainly plan on that. I do hope you will have a need to learn a top down baby sweater. I can bring that pattern along as well. I have gone to the point of adding in designs into the sweater when I get bored with it. Fortunately, it is knitted on size 7 or 8 needles with worsted weight yarn so a relatively quick knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Nonesuch brand mincemeat pie, Carol. He said that he didn't get enough of the one I made for Christmas; and he, Tim and I were the only ones who ate it, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Anyway, he decided on roast pork with home-made dressing/stuffing, mashed sweet potatoes, and slaw that I made this morning so that it could take up the balsamic dressing Susan had made. We ended up eating in shifts as the other adults straggled in from various business appointments but it was delicious. Especially for the first sitting--Don, the younger kids and I--while everything was still quite warm from the ovens. The rest ate theirs at increasingly cooler temps and didn't seem to mind at all--didn't bother to warm in the microwave, even.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My word, that sounds good Joy!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Absolutely available to her, Carol. She has been to more sessions than Ben--sometimes 2x in a week, especially at the beginning just after the first of the year when it truly erupted around here but more than 6 weeks after the big dramatic slices on his wrist before running from the deputy who had to secure the scene before the EMTs could enter it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh my! He sure does need help and I hope he does get the help he needs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to warn the taxi company, I think!


I think you are right.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My word, that sounds good Joy!


I agree!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Carol, I would sit with you to make mittens even if there isn't a class. I haven't made a pair of socks yet either so you are not alone.


Carol, I would be more than happy to help you with sock heels. I've made over a dozen pairs; socks were the second project I ever knitted after about six months learning from a master knitter. My favorite heel is the one with short-rows when turning the heel. My opinion of NE Ohio winters requires solid socks without lacy spaces for the snow to get to skin. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I'll finish watching "That touch of Mink" with Doris Day and Cary Grant (I've only seen it how many dozen times), and knit while I wait for David to call. 
See you all later.
She just fell off the balcony! LOL!! She got drunk first. LOLOL!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I had a nice weekend. I managed to get most of the laundry caught up and dishes are cleaned. I have cooked several meals over the past few days. I did work on the mermaid tail afghan, but it is not finished. I am about half way. The second half should go quicker or so I hope. I went for a mammagram this morning. They did a digital one and it was neat to look at. The lady who did it was so kind. We had a lovely time talking. I helped a friend with her top down baby sweater and then came home to get the boys. We went to lunch and then to a yarn store and checked to see if Matthew had sold any of his cards(which he did!). The yarn shop was closed and I needed a pair of circular needles. I was lucky that the yarn shop owner's friend was sitting in the shop. She was waiting for her children to get out of school so she went to the shop to work on a few things. She works at the shop and has seen us before so she was kind enough to open up and sell me the circular needles. I showed her the mermaid tail afghan that is completed and she loved it. I love small town businesses. They are so friendly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Almost 80 here today! Got a pair of Merril hiking shoes on sale today! Took them on hour walk with Maya. Heaven, no blisters, felt like slippers I have a lot of trouble getting hiking shoes that work so I'm delighted.
Daralene, safe driving. I'd consider rescheduling appointment/s.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Carol, I would be more than happy to help you with sock heels. I've made over a dozen pairs; socks were the second project I ever knitted after about six months learning from a master knitter. My favorite heel is the one with short-rows when turning the heel. My opinion of NE Ohio winters requires solid socks without lacy spaces for the snow to get to skin. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have to agree with you on the avoidance of lace when warmth is needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got my Soleful Socks book! I'm itching to get started on a pair but have made a deal with my conscience that I wouldn't until I finished the scarf that is a very very late Christmas present and the shawl I'm working on. It is motivating me to knit more consistently.


busyworkerbee said:


> Might I suggest you look at soleful socks to start with, as the pattern starts in middle of sole and you build from there, no heel flap or scary joins.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I do like the way you are thinking.....no eggs in this recipe though....



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Chocolate is good for you, too! Eggs? (loads of protein)....flour...comes from grain. Cake all around is good for you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay so did you or Heather cook the potatoes first or just scrape out the potato.....I'm a little confused on this but do want to make it.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~SOOOOO easy! Each potato makes two...so enough for leftovers. I used 4 potatoes...had more meat left over, so I think 6 potatoes. I think these could be frozen pre-baking stuffed potatoes. A good meal/snack to pull out of the freezer quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've only been to one small dinner theatre production and loved it. I glad you had a nice time. I also am sad that Downton Abbey is now over. I just loved the final episode; lots of tears.

Right now I'm watching the Westminsters Dog Show. I rally enjoy watching all the different breeds prancing around.



budasha said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to everyone I missed.
> 
> I mentioned that I was going to a mystery dinner theatre last night. It was fun but a little awkward since I was a single sitting with three couples. The men offered to buy me drinks but I felt uncomfortable about that so declined. The theatre was fun. The story was about a couple getting married and the ceremony was interrupted by 2 Las Vegas showgirls who claimed to be married to the groom. To prove their case, one has his boxer shorts and the other had his grandmother's ring. His inebriated uncle was the justice of the peace who had taken the groom and his best man to Las Vegas for a fling. None of them could remember what exactly happened while they were in Vegas. The groom's mother was upset that her mother's ring was with this showgirl and to make a long story short, all of them got into fisticuffs on the floor and one of the showgirls was murdered. We now had to try and find out who the murderer was. She was stabbed with a cake slicer. The dinner was meatballs and penne pasta with a green salad. It was okay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You know I've always wanted to visit Wyoming.......LOL!


Poledra65 said:


> And I went in to Brown Sheep just to look at some cotton to see if it would be a good match for something I want to try, and walked out with enough wool to make David a sweater. :?
> Thank goodness they sell it by the pound. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....just ask Carol what my stash looks like.....want and need are two different things and I do not need any yarn and right now I am really trying hard to not buy more yarn....of course I did just order yarn to make the Dishcloth sweater workshop that Shirley is starting the 25th....like you with David's sweater I really really didn't have anything in 100% cotton that was the right quantity or color combinations; and yes I really really looked through everything first before ordering. Also only ordered the brand on sale. (Have I justified the purchase enough now???) Thank you for the offer though.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh Gwen, if you want Brown Sheep wool, pick a color, I've got plenty in the craft room. I did just say I had plenty right? and I went and bought more. :roll:
> But to be fair, I don't really have anything manly, so this is really Davidish, it's tones of grey, light to dark, bluish even.  Have I justified this purchase yet? LOL! Marla was supposed to talk me out of buying any, and she just encouraged me right along. :hunf:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like a really delicious meal. I missed out on mincemeat pie this past holidays time also but since I'm the only one who likes it it is probably good thing I didn't make it. I would have eaten the entire pied myself!



jheiens said:


> Nonesuch brand mincemeat pie, Carol. He said that he didn't get enough of the one I made for Christmas; and he, Tim and I were the only ones who ate it, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Anyway, he decided on roast pork with home-made dressing/stuffing, mashed sweet potatoes, and slaw that I made this morning so that it could take up the balsamic dressing Susan had made. We ended up eating in shifts as the other adults straggled in from various business appointments but it was delicious. Especially for the first sitting--Don, the younger kids and I--while everything was still quite warm from the ovens. The rest ate theirs at increasingly cooler temps and didn't seem to mind at all--didn't bother to warm in the microwave, even.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's the sock heel I've done also Joy and if I can knit a pair I honesty think anyone can. Of course it has been about a year since I've done any more and you have done more than I have for sure. You can do it Carol!


jheiens said:


> Carol, I would be more than happy to help you with sock heels. I've made over a dozen pairs; socks were the second project I ever knitted after about six months learning from a master knitter. My favorite heel is the one with short-rows when turning the heel. My opinion of NE Ohio winters requires solid socks without lacy spaces for the snow to get to skin. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So when will we get to see the mermaid tail afghan?



pacer said:


> I had a nice weekend. I managed to get most of the laundry caught up and dishes are cleaned. I have cooked several meals over the past few days. I did work on the mermaid tail afghan, but it is not finished. I am about half way. The second half should go quicker or so I hope. I went for a mammagram this morning. They did a digital one and it was neat to look at. The lady who did it was so kind. We had a lovely time talking. I helped a friend with her top down baby sweater and then came home to get the boys. We went to lunch and then to a yarn store and checked to see if Matthew had sold any of his cards(which he did!). The yarn shop was closed and I needed a pair of circular needles. I was lucky that the yarn shop owner's friend was sitting in the shop. She was waiting for her children to get out of school so she went to the shop to work on a few things. She works at the shop and has seen us before so she was kind enough to open up and sell me the circular needles. I showed her the mermaid tail afghan that is completed and she loved it. I love small town businesses. They are so friendly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good deal on finding the shoes. We were at half the temperature you had; I do not like cold.



sassafras123 said:


> Almost 80 here today! Got a pair of Merril hiking shoes on sale today! Took them on hour walk with Maya. Heaven, no blisters, felt like slippers I have a lot of trouble getting hiking shoes that work so I'm delighted.
> Daralene, safe driving. I'd consider rescheduling appointment/s.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable, happy doggie!


Swedenme said:


> I think so


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit and watch the dog show. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie did you use what is called Homespun fabric or just 100% cotton? I really want to make a rag quilt.


It's made with flannel fabric, 2 -7 inch squares flannel, one for back & one for the front & a 6 inch square of muslin between. The squares can be bigger but the lady in the quilt club that's made many said this is a good size.

I've also seen them made from denim ( old jeans) for a beach blanket


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> So, five slices of cake, and you are sorted! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I like your way of thinking :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I would like to be able to knit socks. I may be the only person on the KTP who hasn't tackled that project. The heels scare me! Doing it with guidance would be great! Maybe making a Christmas stocking??? I vote for a Christmas stocking.
> 
> Mittens, too. I have only made one pair (with Pacer's great help), but have been nervous about trying another pair on my own.
> 
> I vote socks first, then mittens. Can we do both?


No need to be scared of heels! I found the heel in Darowils toe up workshop is great, it works out so nice & neat, much easier than doing a heel flap & picking up stitches


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How do you do a spread sheet? I am totally Excel illiterate! Still need to do my measurements.


I'll look at her workshop tomorrow and see if I can develop a spreadsheet for you. I haven't been following along at all. If someone else already has one made up, maybe they can share with you and all you need to do is enter the numbers in the right spaces.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Bonnie . Mishka has took youngest son for a walk. She likes going with him as he will run with her
> Son still has no sickness and he hasn't said anything about his stomach so I'm hoping the pain has gone to


That is good news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren - glad that the kids are okay. Always one of the dangers of the snowy and icy roads.

Yep, needs to develop the "I just can't come in today" attitude.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have to agree with you on the avoidance of lace when warmth is needed.


I also just make plain socks for the warmth.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've only been to one small dinner theatre production and loved it. I glad you had a nice time. I also am sad that Downton Abbey is now over. I just loved the final episode; lots of tears.
> 
> Right now I'm watching the Westminsters Dog Show. I rally enjoy watching all the different breeds prancing around.


Speaking of dog shows, have you ever seen the movie " Best in Show"? It's about dog shows & so funny, the owners all look a little like their dogs too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's quite different once the grandbaby is there. --- sam



darowil said:


> Back 'home' again.
> Had a great time admiring one little girl who is making very rapid progress towards growing up. She rolled from her front to her back this afternoon- and Vicky sent a video of her doing so and then she cried when she landed on her back! But once she learns that this works she will do it frequently as she is not keen on being on her tummy.
> I really didn't think I would enjoy being a grandma so much! Now I see why everyone loves it so much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious mishka - squeeze her for me. what a beautiful dog. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I think so


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, happy birthday to Don, sounds like you ade a great supper. Now I'm craving mincemeat, maybe have to make some more tarts, my DHs favorite.

Sonja, if you want to make a rag quilt, check this out. I think it's so cute.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/patchwork-dog-quilt


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

of course - and we are surprised? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Government and Council are trying to take the credit for that!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drunk is drunk and even worse doing it at home so the children can see. ----- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I dont think she will Mary. Her DH and she have talked and he says he understands why she made the decision but also says they just hav a different view point....what a messed up person he is. He has said that something to the effect that if he were going out and drinking then coming home that then it would hurt the family but it isn't hurting the family by getting drunk almost every night because he is at home doing it. How blind is he!!! She is more resolved that ever to divorce and says she knows she had done the right thing. Still painful for her but she is resolute in her decision thank God!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes it is just too late. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Someone is suckling up. He just brought these down to us in the bedroom. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> of course - and we are surprised? --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love having dinner in the revolving restaurant - what fun watching the city slide by while you eat. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I knew that one! We had dinner at the top of the Space Needle when we were in Seattle last year? year before? Year before I think. When we flew out, then took Amtrak to Vancouver, then VIA Rail to Toronto. The view is fantastic!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I'm watching dog show too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think a kal would be great. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Wow.... I don't even remember suggesting this but hey...I'll agree a knitting with beads would be fun if hers are interested in it. Are you going to do a crochet class Tami? Was there any interest in a KAL that those not attending could also participate in? I hope others come up with suggestions too; we have such a creative group here. As of now it is highly unlikely I will be able to attend this year but I *highly* recommend to everyone that they attend the KAP. It has been so much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of pie - and happy birthday to don - and many more. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Sonja, your meal looks delicious and I don't even like chicken parmesan.
> 
> Gwen, you are so right. Ben had Susan is tears yesterday with his complaints that she could change things and he could be her husband again (in all aspects of being married), if she'd just see things clearly. It has taken her nearly 6 months now to see things as they really are now.
> sheesh!!~!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why should you be any different from the rest of us. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've just eaten a big slice of carrot cake . How come afterwards I always think now I will go on a diet


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that goes without saying. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you I never thought of that . So it's ok to have another slice tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you guess who the murderer was? who was it? --- sam



budasha said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to everyone I missed.
> 
> I mentioned that I was going to a mystery dinner theatre last night. It was fun but a little awkward since I was a single sitting with three couples. The men offered to buy me drinks but I felt uncomfortable about that so declined. The theatre was fun. The story was about a couple getting married and the ceremony was interrupted by 2 Las Vegas showgirls who claimed to be married to the groom. To prove their case, one has his boxer shorts and the other had his grandmother's ring. His inebriated uncle was the justice of the peace who had taken the groom and his best man to Las Vegas for a fling. None of them could remember what exactly happened while they were in Vegas. The groom's mother was upset that her mother's ring was with this showgirl and to make a long story short, all of them got into fisticuffs on the floor and one of the showgirls was murdered. We now had to try and find out who the murderer was. She was stabbed with a cake slicer. The dinner was meatballs and penne pasta with a green salad. It was okay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it really looks good and the flannel would be so warm. ice job.


Bonnie7591 said:


> It's made with flannel fabric, 2 -7 inch squares flannel, one for back & one for the front & a 6 inch square of muslin between. The squares can be bigger but the lady in the quilt club that's made many said this is a good size.
> 
> I've also seen them made from denim ( old jeans) for a beach blanket


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have seen that movie and thought it quite funny. Will continue watching the show tomorrow night as it is done for tonight. The German Shepherd won first place in the category Herding. He was a beautiful dog bu of course we think Sydney is much more handsome...LOL. DD told Sydney he should be proud his "cousin" won...LOL.

I'm pretty tired now so I'll finish catchng up and head to bed. TTYL....Blessing asked for all in my prayers. {{{hugs}}}


Bonnie7591 said:


> Speaking of dog shows, have you ever seen the movie " Best in Show"? It's about dog shows & so funny, the owners all look a little like their dogs too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Speaking of dog shows, have you ever seen the movie " Best in Show"? It's about dog shows & so funny, the owners all look a little like their dogs too.


I LOVED that movie.

I've read to the end, but haven't commented--wanted to get caught up.

The dress is going okay--got the zipper in (first one I've sewn in years, but with the new machine and the proper foot, it wasn't so bad). I still have facings to do but I think I'm calling it a night. It'll be there tomorrow, and then I can change the thread and start on the skirt. It's a very simple pattern, so that should be a nice break from the dress (it has too many pieces, but I wanted a princess-seamed bodice :roll: ).

Hugs for all who are hurting in some way.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:40pm and I have caught up.

Laid in bed snoozing off and on til 4pm.

Made another Swiffer cover but even less impressed with this one&#128078; Think I will start the monster longies for an order tomorrow. Maybe try the cover again after that.

Ohio Joy please wish Don a Happy Birthday from Canada. &#127873;&#127874;&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I forgot and wrote on last week's KTP But have to head to bed will check back again tomorrow. As I said in the last post I miss you all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, safe travels to your appointment in the cold, nasty weather, take care.

Liz, the mystery dinner theatre sounds like fun. Too bad you didn't have a friend to go with you.

Sorleena, hope the tendonitis is better soon, so annoying.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> I have a friend who does what she calls depression blankets for K4BN. One side is patches of material overlocked together to make single or double blanket size, backed with a large piece of warm material or thin blanket. Lovely work and warm as.


That sounds interesting might try a tester see what it looks like


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Silly Mishka! Would love to see a video of that.
> 
> Oh that's so sad that her friend died.


He was an ideal friend to Mishka especially when she was a mile a minute pup 
But he developed problems in his hind legs was sad because every time we saw my neighbour Mishka would look for Bailey


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so glad DS isn't sick from treatment.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What! You went to Brown Sheep and didn't pick me up on the way!!! I'm soooooo jealous! LOL Boy I wish someplace like that was near me.


I'm surmising Brown Sheep is a good place to go , so I wish there was one near me would love to visit a shop that has lots of lovely different yarn/ wool 
Ideal day trip  
The nearest shop to me sells the basics and that's it . You can be in and out within about a half hour and seen everything in the shop and if you want sock yarn or interchangable needles don't even bother going 
Saying that the lady who owns the shop is lovely and foes try to be helpful


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I never thought of that . So it's ok to have another slice tomorrow


Have two to be on the safe side.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got my Soleful Socks book! I'm itching to get started on a pair but have made a deal with my conscience that I wouldn't until I finished the scarf that is a very very late Christmas present and the shawl I'm working on. It is motivating me to knit more consistently.


Know what you mean, I have a mystery kal starting wed pm/thrus am and do not want to actually start something that I will have to interrupt. mmmmm might check on my wips, actually think I have a pair of croc tops in the works. I have an issue with the pattern heel that I am using.

Am adjusting with another heel and will see how that goes. Most upset, had the whole pattern on the computer that I accidentally tipped coke over and have not recovered it. Got almost everything as I managed to get hard drive out before coke got to it. Lost the mother board tho.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay so did you or Heather cook the potatoes first or just scrape out the potato.....I'm a little confused on this but do want to make it.


Prick all over then microwave until soft - about 3 or 4 mins on high with my microwave. Be a bit hard to scrape out the potato raw.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No need to be scared of heels! I found the heel in Darowils toe up workshop is great, it works out so nice & neat, much easier than doing a heel flap & picking up stitches


Not scared of heels, just do not like my results.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well I almost had a heart attack just now when a close clap of thunder hit. Swear the lightning hit the ground close by, ears are still ringing and still shaking. Will admit I screamed and grabbed my furbaby for some cuddling to calm down. I must admit I love to watch lightning in the distance but hate thunder, especially right overhead. About 12 years or so ago, was woken by a fork of lightning hitting a tree 200 meters from where I slept. Thought a bomb had gone off. Have had a problem with loud thunder since then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I dont think she will Mary. Her DH and she have talked and he says he understands why she made the decision but also says they just hav a different view point....what a messed up person he is. He has said that something to the effect that if he were going out and drinking then coming home that then it would hurt the family but it isn't hurting the family by getting drunk almost every night because he is at home doing it. How blind is he!!! She is more resolved that ever to divorce and says she knows she had done the right thing. Still painful for her but she is resolute in her decision thank God!


Mmm, my ex used to say pretty much the same type of thing.  She will be strong and she is doing the right thing for herself and her kids.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p55 and hoping off to watch NCIS and NCIS,LA. Back later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, great pictures, love the oneof Mishka. How is your DS today? Hope there is still no sickness from the chemo.
> 
> Ohio Joy, I hope things soon settle down in your life, so stressful , I don't blame you for needing a rant & would want to kick him in those brass ba**!
> 
> Gwen, Hope your DD gets settled soon, good that she isn't thinking of " fixing" him by distance & going back as it doesn't sound like he will change.


Ditto to all the above.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rant away Joy. I've certainly done my share of it lately. I do believe both Susan and my DD will be so much better off with out these so called men. Since they don't know how to be real men and responsible for their own issues they are lost and will be witihout a real life, love, and family. Moe joy and happiness for our daughters and grandchildren. We are to be proud of our girls for moving on and being strong.


I agree, be proud of your girls. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Been cooking again think I must be ill😄Decided to make home made chicken Parmesan
> Or parmo's as the young ones here call them . Nice and tasty had mine with salad and garlic bread . Even took a picture . Just remembered before they all went


They look yummy..... parmi's over here. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've only been to one small dinner theatre production and loved it. I glad you had a nice time. I also am sad that Downton Abbey is now over. I just loved the final episode; lots of tears.
> 
> Right now I'm watching the Westminsters Dog Show. I rally enjoy watching all the different breeds prancing around.


I would love to have watched the dog show but Candy goes crazy when she sees any kind of animal on TV so I can't enjoy any of those shows.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

We've had snow overnight, at least 5", and it's still snowing. The plows have just arrived so hopefully I'll be able to get out this afternoon. Want to buy some cabbage to go with my cottage roll.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you guess who the murderer was? who was it? --- sam


No, I didn't and it was the other showgirl who was jealous of her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I've spent an hour and a half on here so I'd better have breakfast and get some work done. TTYL. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~{{{{hugs to all of them...AND you!}}}} Maybe lessons learned about driving in winter?


Thank you. He has been driving in the winter, he has been ploughing for the past five years in some of the worse weather. From what I have heard a transport passed him where the road was icy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I had wondered how you were taking to the milder climate here! This winter has been warmer than most, but even so, we never have the sort of temperatures you have been used to 'back home'. It is just that we enjoy complaining about our weather. How would we amuse ourselves otherwise!


I think we all like to complain about the weather, no matter where we live. I am adjusting nicely to living here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been cooking again think I must be ill😄Decided to make home made chicken Parmesan
> Or parmo's as the young ones here call them . Nice and tasty had mine with salad and garlic bread . Even took a picture . Just remembered before they all went


That looks about as perfect as it gets. 👍👍 I bet they tasted very good. Nothing wrong with being in a cooking mood, the more you practice the better you get.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thumb feels a bit better this morning, so I may get back to my Guernsey tonight; I'll see how it goes. 

Funny hearing about Candy's reaction to animals on TV--when M-cat was little, he tried to catch race cars! He'd sit in front of the TV and "swat" the cars as they went across the screen (my son liked watching NASCAR). We got quite a few laughs from that, but I can see that barking might not be as enjoyable.

Everyone stay safe in the storms (whether rain, snow, or ice). We've been unseasonably warm and may even break record high temps this week. Such weird weather.

I've been working on my monthly data sorting for work, so I'm off to do that--hope to be back later and sending healing thoughts, hugs & blessings.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thankful they are okay. Too bad about the new car.


Thank you. Thankfully repairs are not going to cost too much and should be done within the week. The son is learning the reasons behind having more coverage as to less.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, Maya can go nutso at dogs on t.v. I yell at her and make her come lie down by me and pet her to calm her down.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. He has been driving in the winter, he has been ploughing for the past five years in some of the worse weather. From what I have heard a transport passed him where the road was icy.


Oh my goodness. Amazing that nobody was killed or badly hurt. So thankful and hope they aren't too sore.

Also thinking of Flyty1n who got back ended and Gary too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Took DH 2 hrs. to get to work. He left at 8am and just called me and said he wouldn't have gotten there if it weren't for a salt truck that pulled out in front of him. Cars off the road to his right and left at that point. I cancelled both of my appointments. Truthfully, they should have cancelled mine. When I called the afternoon one they said they didn't even know if I could get to them as snow plows hadn't been there yet. :shock: :shock: :shock: So glad I cancelled both appointments. I was in the car ready to go but a trick was stuck on the road at the bottom of the driveway and couldn't get up the very slight hill. Who knows where I would be stuck. Can you believe the one day I have 2 appointments it is the worst weather of the winter so far for us. You have to laugh. Now the good thing is that today feels like a gift. I'm going to get back to knitting.

Knitting class last night was fantastic. Now I even know how to repair a dropped or wrong stitch in garter and don't have to guess how to put the crochet hook in to repair. She had us take our knit swatches and take them off the needles and stretch them in every direction and rip down one section to near the bottom. Panicked looks on all faces. In addition to repairing stockinette, purl, ribbing, and a garter section, she taught us how to get the stitches back on the needles with stitches going in the right direction and of course,, if it was twisted, how to knit in the back of it. I knew some of these things but still picked up so much and understood things more so I won't be guessing so much. Emphasized how important it is to do swatches by showing us one yarn knit up with varying gauges. Just 1/2 a stitch off makes a huge difference over time. It is apparently not so important in scarves, although don't quote her on that....use your own discretion, but if making something to fit like a sweater, can be vital. So take into account what you are making. Also taught us how to figure out what the yarn will be like by size even if from a foreign country without all the English information. Such a lovely teacher. She is so friendly and down home. Enjoy the class so much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Have two to be on the safe side.


Just eating another slice with a nice hot coffee trying to warm myself up as its freezing here and just came home from walking the dog


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness. Amazing that nobody was killed or badly hurt. So thankful and hope they aren't too sore.
> 
> Also thinking of Flyty1n who got back ended and Gary too.


I do hope he has learned from this there are times when he should stay home. I guess he figured it would be okay as I would drive in some of the nastiest weather, but he knew if I said no it was unsafe.

Your orchids are beautiful. Oh the snow looks lovely, you can see it snowing too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just eating another slice with a nice hot coffee trying to warm myself up as its freezing here and just came home from walking the dog


It is getting chilly here, I haven't been out but can feel the cold through the windows.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I would love to have watched the dog show but Candy goes crazy when she sees any kind of animal on TV so I can't enjoy any of those shows.


Mishka does not bother with tv at all until I watched a documentary about 
Wolves being reintroduced into the wilderness and she was very interested ears up and staring and then she sat up and howled along with them


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope he has learned from this there are times when he should stay home. I guess he figured it would be okay as I would drive in some of the nastiest weather, but he knew if I said no it was unsafe.
> 
> Your orchids are beautiful. Oh the snow looks lovely, you can see it snowing too.


Caren, I thought of you when I was trying to do this and was so hoping it would work as you always did this for us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka does not bother with tv at all until I watched a documentary about
> Wolves being reintroduced into the wilderness and she was very interested ears up and staring and then she sat up and howled along with them


Love it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, Candy must be a very intelligent dog.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, off to knit. Want to get enough so that I can post a photo but it is very slow going. Almost 550 stitches per row now and it will go up again when I get to the next tier. Nothing to the people who do lace shawls and this is stockinette in the round, so no counting pattern sections, but still turning out like a little piece of a dream. Loving it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I


Cashmeregma said:


> Took DH 2 hrs. to get to work. He left at 8am and just called me and said he wouldn't have gotten there if it weren't for a salt truck that pulled out in front of him. Cars off the road to his right and left at that point. I cancelled both of my appointments. Truthfully, they should have cancelled mine. When I called the afternoon one they said they didn't even know if I could get to them as snow plows hadn't been there yet. :shock: :shock: :shock: So glad I cancelled both appointments. I was in the car ready to go but a trick was stuck on the road at the bottom of the driveway and couldn't get up the very slight hill. Who knows where I would be stuck. Can you believe the one day I have 2 appointments it is the worst weather of the winter so far for us. You have to laugh. Now the good thing is that today feels like a gift. I'm going to get back to knitting
> 
> Knitting class last night was fantastic. Now I even know how to repair a dropped or wrong stitch in garter and don't have to guess how to put the crochet hook in to repair. She had us take our knit swatches and take them off the needles and stretch them in every direction and rip down one section to near the bottom. Panicked looks on all faces. In addition to repairing stockinette, purl, ribbing, and a garter section, she taught us how to get the stitches back on the needles with stitches going in the right direction and of course,, if it was twisted, how to knit in the back of it. I knew some of these things but still picked up so much and understood things more so I won't be guessing so much. Emphasized how important it is to do swatches by showing us one yarn knit up with varying gauges. Just 1/2 a stitch off makes a huge difference over time. It is apparently not so important in scarves, although don't quote her on that....use your own discretion, but if making something to fit like a sweater, can be vital. So take into account what you are making. Also taught us how to figure out what the yarn will be like by size even if from a foreign country without all the English information. Such a lovely teacher. She is so friendly and down home. Enjoy the class so much.


 Glad you cancelled your appointments Daralene not worth taking the risk when the roads are that bad 
Your orchids are beautiful, gorgeous colours 
Love the snow , we had about 3-4 inches yesterday but that was it , still some on the ground and its forecast more .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> It is getting chilly here, I haven't been out but can feel the cold through the windows.


inside the best place to be I have no intentions. Of going back out today


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love it!


She can't resist , middle son has a short video on his mobile and as soon as she hears them head goes up and she howls


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I would like to be able to knit socks. I may be the only person on the KTP who hasn't tackled that project. The heels scare me! Doing it with guidance would be great! Maybe making a Christmas stocking??? I vote for a Christmas stocking.
> 
> Mittens, too. I have only made one pair (with Pacer's great help), but have been nervous about trying another pair on my own.
> 
> I vote socks first, then mittens. Can we do both?


I could do a baby sock class. That would go fairly quick. Just a few rounds of cuff, then the heel. Remember that socks were my second project ever in knitting! I did one dishcloth then started a pair of socks on double points! Still wearing that pair of socks 14 years later!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bead with bracelets sounds good too! My memory so fails me lately. I'm sure you will have a wonderful KAP planned. Hoping things change so I can attend but trying not get my hopes up too much. I hope you didn't take my other post as negative...certainly wasn't meant that way. You're very organized and the last KAP was fantastic.


Sure didn't!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Took DH 2 hrs. to get to work. He left at 8am and just called me and said he wouldn't have gotten there if it weren't for a salt truck that pulled out in front of him. Cars off the road to his right and left at that point. I cancelled both of my appointments. Truthfully, they should have cancelled mine. When I called the afternoon one they said they didn't even know if I could get to them as snow plows hadn't been there yet. :shock: :shock: :shock: So glad I cancelled both appointments. I was in the car ready to go but a trick was stuck on the road at the bottom of the driveway and couldn't get up the very slight hill. Who knows where I would be stuck. Can you believe the one day I have 2 appointments it is the worst weather of the winter so far for us. You have to laugh. Now the good thing is that today feels like a gift. I'm going to get back to knitting.
> 
> Knitting class last night was fantastic. Now I even know how to repair a dropped or wrong stitch in garter and don't have to guess how to put the crochet hook in to repair. She had us take our knit swatches and take them off the needles and stretch them in every direction and rip down one section to near the bottom. Panicked looks on all faces. In addition to repairing stockinette, purl, ribbing, and a garter section, she taught us how to get the stitches back on the needles with stitches going in the right direction and of course,, if it was twisted, how to knit in the back of it. I knew some of these things but still picked up so much and understood things more so I won't be guessing so much. Emphasized how important it is to do swatches by showing us one yarn knit up with varying gauges. Just 1/2 a stitch off makes a huge difference over time. It is apparently not so important in scarves, although don't quote her on that....use your own discretion, but if making something to fit like a sweater, can be vital. So take into account what you are making. Also taught us how to figure out what the yarn will be like by size even if from a foreign country without all the English information. Such a lovely teacher. She is so friendly and down home. Enjoy the class so much.


Glad you enjoyed your knitting class Daralene. Sounds like you learnt a lot of useful information.
Your orchids are looking beautiful, mine are all in hibernation at the moment. I have about four that my DD has been given over the past year that she has thrown out after flowering. I asked her to throw them my way and I'll see if I can get them flowering again. They've got two chances!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, I thought of you when I was trying to do this and was so hoping it would work as you always did this for us.


It worked wonderfully. I will have to show James when he gets home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am sorry to say, DBIL passed last night about 11. He is really gone this time. I am so grateful that he did not linger in pain. Thank you all for the prayers this past week. Don't know arrangements yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is funny. I don't know if any of my dogs notice what is on the tv but do know that if Sydney hears a dog bark on tv he will start barking and looking for the other dog. 


budasha said:


> I would love to have watched the dog show but Candy goes crazy when she sees any kind of animal on TV so I can't enjoy any of those shows.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just eating another slice with a nice hot coffee trying to warm myself up as its freezing here and just came home from walking the dog


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Enjoy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bring up a blank spread sheet. First column is requirements, second column is note on this, third column is measurements.
> 
> Below this, leaving a couple of rows blank, First column is yarn, next several are needle sizes. 1st row will be stitch gauge, 2nd row row gauge. Mind you, still have to sort out machine yarn to find the cottons then find relevant size circs.


Thanks. May give it a try next week. Doesn't look like I will have the mind to try this week. I was scatter brained enough before this morning's message.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I *love* the idea of a Christmas stocking class!!! I may hitchhike up to Ohio just to take that at the KAP!!!


If you can do a sock, you can do a stocking!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to say, DBIL passed last night about 11. He is really gone this time. I am so grateful that he did not linger in pain. Thank you all for the prayers this past week. Don't know arrangements yet.


Condolences to you and your family Tami. He definitely is in a better place now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you canceled your appointments and now can knit and not get out. The orchids are lovely and the picture of the snow fantastic; can see the big snowflakes. Stay warm and safe and enjoy your knitting.


Cashmeregma said:


> Took DH 2 hrs. to get to work. He left at 8am and just called me and said he wouldn't have gotten there if it weren't for a salt truck that pulled out in front of him. Cars off the road to his right and left at that point. I cancelled both of my appointments. Truthfully, they should have cancelled mine. When I called the afternoon one they said they didn't even know if I could get to them as snow plows hadn't been there yet. :shock: :shock: :shock: So glad I cancelled both appointments. I was in the car ready to go but a trick was stuck on the road at the bottom of the driveway and couldn't get up the very slight hill. Who knows where I would be stuck. Can you believe the one day I have 2 appointments it is the worst weather of the winter so far for us. You have to laugh. Now the good thing is that today feels like a gift. I'm going to get back to knitting.
> 
> Knitting class last night was fantastic. Now I even know how to repair a dropped or wrong stitch in garter and don't have to guess how to put the crochet hook in to repair. She had us take our knit swatches and take them off the needles and stretch them in every direction and rip down one section to near the bottom. Panicked looks on all faces. In addition to repairing stockinette, purl, ribbing, and a garter section, she taught us how to get the stitches back on the needles with stitches going in the right direction and of course,, if it was twisted, how to knit in the back of it. I knew some of these things but still picked up so much and understood things more so I won't be guessing so much. Emphasized how important it is to do swatches by showing us one yarn knit up with varying gauges. Just 1/2 a stitch off makes a huge difference over time. It is apparently not so important in scarves, although don't quote her on that....use your own discretion, but if making something to fit like a sweater, can be vital. So take into account what you are making. Also taught us how to figure out what the yarn will be like by size even if from a foreign country without all the English information. Such a lovely teacher. She is so friendly and down home. Enjoy the class so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that would be Sydney...re the howling.



Swedenme said:


> Mishka does not bother with tv at all until I watched a documentary about
> Wolves being reintroduced into the wilderness and she was very interested ears up and staring and then she sat up and howled along with them


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She can't resist , middle son has a short video on his mobile and as soon as she hears them head goes up and she howls


That is too funny that she pays no attention to tv and animals but is so attracted to the wolves. I'm thinking she is a breed that is not as far removed from wolves?? Mishka is singing. ;-) :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Almost 80 here today! Got a pair of Merril hiking shoes on sale today! Took them on hour walk with Maya. Heaven, no blisters, felt like slippers I have a lot of trouble getting hiking shoes that work so I'm delighted.
> Daralene, safe driving. I'd consider rescheduling appointment/s.


New shoes are great, Marla loves Merrills too. No blisters is even better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad he is pain free and at peace now. Again, condolences for you, Merle, and DBIL wife and family.

quote=tami_ohio]I am sorry to say, DBIL passed last night about 11. He is really gone this time. I am so grateful that he did not linger in pain. Thank you all for the prayers this past week. Don't know arrangements yet.[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds like a really delicious meal. I missed out on mincemeat pie this past holidays time also but since I'm the only one who likes it it is probably good thing I didn't make it. I would have eaten the entire pied myself!


Roll mincemeat filling up in crescent rolls or the crescent squares and bake them, then freeze them in single bags.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Glad you enjoyed your knitting class Daralene. Sounds like you learnt a lot of useful information.
> Your orchids are looking beautiful, mine are all in hibernation at the moment. I have about four that my DD has been given over the past year that she has thrown out after flowering. I asked her to throw them my way and I'll see if I can get them flowering again. They've got two chances!


They will bloom again. Sometimes they take a rest period of more than a year but when the bloom, some of them last for so long. My yellow and purple blooms are almost 6 months old. There were more than 6 blossoms but they have mostly dropped but 2 still remain. Saw us through before Thanksgiving and all the Holidays. My little chocolate ones aren't blooming at the same time, but so wonderful to have them all coordinating their blossoms. I had been told not to water them when they weren't blooming but learned from an orchid lady at the orchid show that you water them all year. Some have differing requirements but all mine are pretty haphazard. Once in a while I have them too damp and sometimes totally dried out and they have survived all my doings. I wish you many beautiful blooms. I'm even supposed to be giving them orchid food, especially when in bloom and haven't even done that this winter, so just have fun and see what happens.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oh i know just was thinking of the fun fellowsip of doing it with others.


tami_ohio said:


> If you can do a sock, you can do a stocking!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, thoughts of you and family as you travel in this weather. Hope things will be clear for you. Please stay safe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, if your DH had a birthday, please wish him Belated Birthday Wishes from Upstate NY. What a lovely man he is and such a beautiful couple you are together.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Please get checked. I have never heard of indegestion like that!


Already had appointment to be checked out today but had to cancel due to weather. I had this before with watermelon, and other melons that I made a salad of. I ate it quite a bit and then drank the juice at the end. Yikes, did I pay. I was on the road at that time and no baking soda. Made it to Ohio, where I was going to see my dad every week as he was dying of cancer. Don't have it often but have had it several times before. I think I react like this to some chemicals used in food. Used to get like this every time I ate a certain weight loss dinner. Won't name names, but quite famous. Really mimics a heart attack. Believe me, I feel sorry for my doctors as I am strange.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, I know how easy it is to misunderstand the moment of death when the person dying relaxes into that space between breaths longer and longer. Sometimes for so long that one is sure breath has stopped, surprising all with that next breath. 

Thinking of all of you and the family trying to come together for support in the middle of this massive weather storm. Hope the worst is over for you and they will be clearing the roads so your trip will be a safe one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I think a KAL would be great to involve those of us who cannot attend. Count me in if it comes up. Or if facilities can be set up, a class via skype. Would just need materials list before hand to be ready.


I would love to do a class via skype but we have not had much luck with the internet at the hotel. I know for sure that one side of the room does not get a connection. I have only used skype a few times. How would it work with multiple people at one time? And would need to work out time differences. We are trying to get Tina to come back Friday evening with a class or 2 like she did last year, then on Saturday evening is the cookout at Sam's.

We have been thinking along the lines of the afghan squares, but instead of the squares, mittens/gloves, hats or scarves to be donated to Ohio Joy's DD Susan's goslings. If anyone would be willing to contribute, all we would ask for is one item. With postage so high, I will not ask for more than that from anyone who would like to do that. I will have Joy write out the story of how the goslings came to be.

If all of you like the idea of a KAL, how about a fairly simple scarf or hat? Regardless of where we all live, at some point we all have cold weather, so it would be useful to all of us.

You can post ideas here or pm me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > NOW winter has hit. Knew this would happen but was in denial. Tomorrow will be the worst and that is when I have two separate appointments at different places and too much time between to just go from one to the other. Perhaps they will cancel. :roll:
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd bring him but he doesn't trust the kids to do a good enough job of watching after both Marla and our house and animals for that long. He'll work part of the time we're gone, but be home most of it to take care of things, and of course if the weather permits, he'll have uninterrupted fishing time.
> Next year if Marla doesn't want to go, I'll drag him along, maybe.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think this is a good idea, too! A 3-5 parter KAL. What about a set of place mats & napkin rings? Or.....? Sampler table runner?
> Some kind of baby toy?
> 
> PS...what are the dates for KAP? I forget....


August 12-14


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Daralene,
Glad your appointments were cancelled and you have a day to knit. Your orchids are beautiful. I have had fairly good luck with them despite my haphazard ways.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Tami, my condolences and prayers for your family. It is a blessing that he was not in pain.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Tami - Sorry to hear about your BIL's passing.
Cashmeregma - Beautiful orchids!
There was more I meant to comment on, but it's "gone"! I went out for lunch today with 2 friends and after picking one of them up and driving to the hotel we were told that they had no record of my booking....that was when it dawned....we were in the wrong hotel! There was no other way of getting out of there with an excuse, so I just had to 'fess up to my stupidity and fortunately the waitress just laughed! When we arrived at the correct hotel to meet my other friend I had to admit that I had been stupid earlier too....after sealing up the envelope I realised that it was empty as her birthday card was still lying on the table in front of me! :shock: 
Our weather today is awful...blowing a hooley and pouring with rain, it was too much to expect two days of sunshine!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Tami - Sorry to hear about your BIL's passing.
> Cashmeregma - Beautiful orchids!
> There was more I meant to comment on, but it's "gone"! I went out for lunch today with 2 friends and after picking one of them up and driving to the hotel we were told that they had no record of my booking....that was when it dawned....we were in the wrong hotel! There was no other way of getting out of there with an excuse, so I just had to 'fess up to my stupidity and fortunately the waitress just laughed! When we arrived at the correct hotel to meet my other friend I had to admit that I had been stupid earlier too....after sealing up the envelope I realised that it was empty as her birthday card was still lying on the table in front of me! :shock:
> Our weather today is awful...blowing a hooley and pouring with rain, it was too much to expect two days of sunshine!


Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only on who does some way out there things . Son still laughs about the time I tried to get into a strange mans car , only excuse the car was red 
Saw the weather forecast this morning and thought there goes Kate's lovely weather


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is almond day - Its generally believed and agreed by historians (and food historians in particular) that almonds were one of the earliest cultivated foods by mankind. Almond Day celebrates this and all things almond, and rightly so, given their high vitamin E content, their effectiveness at reducing cholesterol levels and helping with weight loss!

With over 2 million workers, what is the world's largest private employer?


McDonald's 

Bank of America 

General Electric 

Walmart 

In England, in the 1880's pants was considered a dirty word.

February 16
1958 - Ice T
1959 - John McEnroe
(1935-1998) - Sonny Bono

February 16, 1968
The nation's first 911 emergency telephone system was inaugurated in Haleyville, Alabama.

Answer: WalMart is the world's largest private employer, with approximately 2.2 million employees across the globe, a number greater than the population of cities such as Houston, Philadelphia, and Phoenix. The retailer operates Walmart, Sam's Club, and other chains, which together employ some 2.2 million people globally. Of that total, roughly 1.4 million were employed in the United States. McDonald's comes in second with 1.9 million employees.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Tami - Sorry to hear about your BIL's passing.
> Cashmeregma - Beautiful orchids!
> There was more I meant to comment on, but it's "gone"! I went out for lunch today with 2 friends and after picking one of them up and driving to the hotel we were told that they had no record of my booking....that was when it dawned....we were in the wrong hotel! There was no other way of getting out of there with an excuse, so I just had to 'fess up to my stupidity and fortunately the waitress just laughed! When we arrived at the correct hotel to meet my other friend I had to admit that I had been stupid earlier too....after sealing up the envelope I realised that it was empty as her birthday card was still lying on the table in front of me! :shock:
> Our weather today is awful...blowing a hooley and pouring with rain, it was too much to expect two days of sunshine!


Definitely a few "senior moments" there Kate!!
Sorry you have had such miserable weather today, we have had another glorious, sunny but cold day. I have spent a very lazy day sitting in the sunshine trying to finish my book before my reading group meeting on Thursday. Not a very exciting book so pretty hard going. Had to stop every now and again and do some knitting instead!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Gwen, if you want Brown Sheep wool, pick a color, I've got plenty in the craft room. I did just say I had plenty right? and I went and bought more. :roll:
> But to be fair, I don't really have anything manly, so this is really Davidish, it's tones of grey, light to dark, bluish even.  Have I justified this purchase yet? LOL! Marla was supposed to talk me out of buying any, and she just encouraged me right along. :hunf:


~~~Marla does have her ornery side! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I *love* the idea of a Christmas stocking class!!! I may hitchhike up to Ohio just to take that at the KAP!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Nonesuch brand mincemeat pie, Carol. He said that he didn't get enough of the one I made for Christmas; and he, Tim and I were the only ones who ate it, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Anyway, he decided on roast pork with home-made dressing/stuffing, mashed sweet potatoes, and slaw that I made this morning so that it could take up the balsamic dressing Susan had made. We ended up eating in shifts as the other adults straggled in from various business appointments but it was delicious. Especially for the first sitting--Don, the younger kids and I--while everything was still quite warm from the ovens. The rest ate theirs at increasingly cooler temps and didn't seem to mind at all--didn't bother to warm in the microwave, even.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Sounds yummy! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Absolutely available to her, Carol. She has been to more sessions than Ben--sometimes 2x in a week, especially at the beginning just after the first of the year when it truly erupted around here but more than 6 weeks after the big dramatic slices on his wrist before running from the deputy who had to secure the scene before the EMTs could enter it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Good grief. That is more drama than any household deserves! I'm glad she is taking advantage...sending her buckets & buckets of strength and hugs!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> We can certainly plan on that. I do hope you will have a need to learn a top down baby sweater. I can bring that pattern along as well. I have gone to the point of adding in designs into the sweater when I get bored with it. Fortunately, it is knitted on size 7 or 8 needles with worsted weight yarn so a relatively quick knit.


~~~I'm ready & willing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I went in to Brown Sheep just to look at some cotton to see if it would be a good match for something I want to try, and walked out with enough wool to make David a sweater. :?
> Thank goodness they sell it by the pound. :roll:


 :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We'll keep our fingers crossed (and a few other things), that things work out that you can go.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Carol, I would be more than happy to help you with sock heels. I've made over a dozen pairs; socks were the second project I ever knitted after about six months learning from a master knitter. My favorite heel is the one with short-rows when turning the heel. My opinion of NE Ohio winters requires solid socks without lacy spaces for the snow to get to skin. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~I think lacy spaces are getting ahead of my skills! I'll go with warmth!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a nice weekend. I managed to get most of the laundry caught up and dishes are cleaned. I have cooked several meals over the past few days. I did work on the mermaid tail afghan, but it is not finished. I am about half way. The second half should go quicker or so I hope. I went for a mammagram this morning. They did a digital one and it was neat to look at. The lady who did it was so kind. We had a lovely time talking. I helped a friend with her top down baby sweater and then came home to get the boys. We went to lunch and then to a yarn store and checked to see if Matthew had sold any of his cards(which he did!). The yarn shop was closed and I needed a pair of circular needles. I was lucky that the yarn shop owner's friend was sitting in the shop. She was waiting for her children to get out of school so she went to the shop to work on a few things. She works at the shop and has seen us before so she was kind enough to open up and sell me the circular needles. I showed her the mermaid tail afghan that is completed and she loved it. I love small town businesses. They are so friendly.


~~~That's one of the up-sides of small town living, for sure!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay so did you or Heather cook the potatoes first or just scrape out the potato.....I'm a little confused on this but do want to make it.


~~~Bake or microwave the potatoes first, then scoop out & mash the scoopings, with whatever seasonings you like. While the potatoes are cooking, you can make the meat mix....again....with whatever you want.

I had forgotten to include......before I put the cheese on top of the potatoes, I spooned some of the juice from the meat mix over the potatoes, then topped with grated cheddar.

We just finished the last 2 potatoes for lunch today. Still good! They make great leftovers! :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My favorite heel is the one with short-rows when turning the heel. My opinion of NE Ohio winters requires solid socks without lacy spaces for the snow to get to skin. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Mine, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Almost 80 here today! Got a pair of Merril hiking shoes on sale today! Took them on hour walk with Maya. Heaven, no blisters, felt like slippers I have a lot of trouble getting hiking shoes that work so I'm delighted.
> Daralene, safe driving. I'd consider rescheduling appointment/s.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've only been to one small dinner theatre production and loved it. I glad you had a nice time. I also am sad that Downton Abbey is now over. I just loved the final episode; lots of tears.
> 
> ~~~How many episodes are in this final season of Downton Abbey?
> Here in Chicago I think they have only aired 6 episodes. How many more to go? I'm guessing 2 :?: :?:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's the sock heel I've done also Joy and if I can knit a pair I honesty think anyone can. Of course it has been about a year since I've done any more and you have done more than I have for sure. You can do it Carol!


I have probably knit at least 50 pair. All but 3 pair have the short row heel. I have done 2 pair toe up with what ever heel that is, and one pair with the sweet potato heel. I prefer cuff down, with the short row heel.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll look at her workshop tomorrow and see if I can develop a spreadsheet for you. I haven't been following along at all. If someone else already has one made up, maybe they can share with you and all you need to do is enter the numbers in the right spaces.


I have only ever used excel when I did the birth and death records from copies of the original hand written documents to digital with the local county genealogy society. And those spread sheets were already configured for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love having dinner in the revolving restaurant - what fun watching the city slide by while you eat. --- sam


And we managed to have dinner during sunset! So we got the best of both views. Before, during, and after!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I've only been to one small dinner theatre production and loved it. I glad you had a nice time. I also am sad that Downton Abbey is now over. I just loved the final episode; lots of tears.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Have two to be on the safe side.


~~~ :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I almost had a heart attack just now when a close clap of thunder hit. Swear the lightning hit the ground close by, ears are still ringing and still shaking. Will admit I screamed and grabbed my furbaby for some cuddling to calm down. I must admit I love to watch lightning in the distance but hate thunder, especially right overhead. About 12 years or so ago, was woken by a fork of lightning hitting a tree 200 meters from where I slept. Thought a bomb had gone off. Have had a problem with loud thunder since then.


Sending you hugs! I hate thunder and lightning. How scary for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Thankfully repairs are not going to cost too much and should be done within the week. The son is learning the reasons behind having more coverage as to less.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Took DH 2 hrs. to get to work. He left at 8am and just called me and said he wouldn't have gotten there if it weren't for a salt truck that pulled out in front of him. Cars off the road to his right and left at that point. I cancelled both of my appointments. Truthfully, they should have cancelled mine. When I called the afternoon one they said they didn't even know if I could get to them as snow plows hadn't been there yet. :shock: :shock: :shock: So glad I cancelled both appointments. I was in the car ready to go but a trick was stuck on the road at the bottom of the driveway and couldn't get up the very slight hill. Who knows where I would be stuck. Can you believe the one day I have 2 appointments it is the worst weather of the winter so far for us. You have to laugh. Now the good thing is that today feels like a gift. I'm going to get back to knitting.
> 
> Knitting class last night was fantastic. Now I even know how to repair a dropped or wrong stitch in garter and don't have to guess how to put the crochet hook in to repair. She had us take our knit swatches and take them off the needles and stretch them in every direction and rip down one section to near the bottom. Panicked looks on all faces. In addition to repairing stockinette, purl, ribbing, and a garter section, she taught us how to get the stitches back on the needles with stitches going in the right direction and of course,, if it was twisted, how to knit in the back of it. I knew some of these things but still picked up so much and understood things more so I won't be guessing so much. Emphasized how important it is to do swatches by showing us one yarn knit up with varying gauges. Just 1/2 a stitch off makes a huge difference over time. It is apparently not so important in scarves, although don't quote her on that....use your own discretion, but if making something to fit like a sweater, can be vital. So take into account what you are making. Also taught us how to figure out what the yarn will be like by size even if from a foreign country without all the English information. Such a lovely teacher. She is so friendly and down home. Enjoy the class so much.


Beautiful orchids! DH has one blooming, and his African Violets usually bloom most of the year.

Ooops classes are so fun! I've taken 2 and learned something both times. Don't think I could teach one, though. Definitely can't fix cables.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Condolences to you and your family Tami. He definitely is in a better place now.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad he is pain free and at peace now. Again, condolences for you, Merle, and DBIL wife and family.
> 
> quote=tami_ohio]I am sorry to say, DBIL passed last night about 11. He is really gone this time. I am so grateful that he did not linger in pain. Thank you all for the prayers this past week. Don't know arrangements yet.


[/quote]

Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Roll mincemeat filling up in crescent rolls or the crescent squares and bake them, then freeze them in single bags.


Good idea! Or in tart size pies.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to say, DBIL passed last night about 11. He is really gone this time. I am so grateful that he did not linger in pain. Thank you all for the prayers this past week. Don't know arrangements yet.


~~~Sincere heartfelt condolences to you and DH and all of the family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> oh i know just was thinking of the fun fellowsip of doing it with others.


True! Start one. We can do them together long distance. I have one started for the oldest DGS. I have even got his name knitted in it. Still have most of the leg to go before the heel.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, thoughts of you and family as you travel in this weather. Hope things will be clear for you. Please stay safe.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, I know how easy it is to misunderstand the moment of death when the person dying relaxes into that space between breaths longer and longer. Sometimes for so long that one is sure breath has stopped, surprising all with that next breath.
> 
> Thinking of all of you and the family trying to come together for support in the middle of this massive weather storm. Hope the worst is over for you and they will be clearing the roads so your trip will be a safe one.


Thank you. I know. It was that way with my dad 3 years ago. We were told DBIL was gone on Friday evening, but our niece misunderstood her mother due to her mother being so upset after finding out DBIL had been put on hospice care at home, and panicing about going down to be with DSIL & DBIL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Tami, my condolences and prayers for your family. It is a blessing that he was not in pain.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tami - Sorry to hear about your BIL's passing.
> Cashmeregma - Beautiful orchids!
> There was more I meant to comment on, but it's "gone"! I went out for lunch today with 2 friends and after picking one of them up and driving to the hotel we were told that they had no record of my booking....that was when it dawned....we were in the wrong hotel! There was no other way of getting out of there with an excuse, so I just had to 'fess up to my stupidity and fortunately the waitress just laughed! When we arrived at the correct hotel to meet my other friend I had to admit that I had been stupid earlier too....after sealing up the envelope I realised that it was empty as her birthday card was still lying on the table in front of me! :shock:
> Our weather today is awful...blowing a hooley and pouring with rain, it was too much to expect two days of sunshine!


Thank you. Hope you enjoyed your lunch, even with the mix up!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tami - Sorry to hear about your BIL's passing.
> Cashmeregma - Beautiful orchids!
> There was more I meant to comment on, but it's "gone"! I went out for lunch today with 2 friends and after picking one of them up and driving to the hotel we were told that they had no record of my booking....that was when it dawned....we were in the wrong hotel! There was no other way of getting out of there with an excuse, so I just had to 'fess up to my stupidity and fortunately the waitress just laughed! When we arrived at the correct hotel to meet my other friend I had to admit that I had been stupid earlier too....after sealing up the envelope I realised that it was empty as her birthday card was still lying on the table in front of me! :shock:
> Our weather today is awful...blowing a hooley and pouring with rain, it was too much to expect two days of sunshine!


~~~A very pretty yard....rain & all!

Join the club with your "stupidity"! You are in good company! It will make the day a memorable one for sure! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tami, I am sorry for your loss.

Daralene, glad you're staying in with the weather so bad.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to say, DBIL passed last night about 11. He is really gone this time. I am so grateful that he did not linger in pain. Thank you all for the prayers this past week. Don't know arrangements yet.


Sorry to hear your news, although it is probably better this way than lingering on in pain. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> And we managed to have dinner during sunset! So we got the best of both views. Before, during, and after!


That sounds wonderful, definitely an experience you will never forget. Was the food good?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think 6 episodes is all there is in the final series. There was a Christmas special after that that was good for tying up a few loose ends. Definitely no more after that.


That is the one I have just watched- bought it yesterday, plus a couple of CD's -from my earnings doing online surveys. Better not disclose what happens!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry to hear your news, although it is probably better this way than lingering on in pain. You are in my thoughts.


As you are in mine, Tami.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> Daralene, glad you're staying in with the weather so bad.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry to hear your news, although it is probably better this way than lingering on in pain. You are in my thoughts.


Thank you


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sending you condolences, Tami. No matter what, it's hard.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That sounds wonderful, definitely an experience you will never forget. Was the food good?


Yes it was! And we had a really cool dessert of butter pecan ice cream in a dish over dry ice, making a really interesting fog effect. Of course I can't find the photo of it. I found all of the rest of the trip across Canada, but none of the Seattle part. I was hoping I could share it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As you are in mine, Tami.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sending you condolences, Tami. No matter what, it's hard.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about Windows Live Mail? I just bought a knitting e-book "Easy Knitting Designs" by Paula Ward. It is a PDF. I have it downloaded to my laptop, but want it in my Kindle also. I can email it to my Kindle (thought I have never done this!), but Windows Live Mail is the only program it will let me send it from. HELP! Please!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tami, my condolences on your loss. You are in my prayers.
Sorry I can't help with your computer problem as I don't have windows as I use an I pad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, Maya can go nutso at dogs on t.v. I yell at her and make her come lie down by me and pet her to calm her down.


I've been making her sit. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Just have to keep at it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Took DH 2 hrs. to get to work. He left at 8am and just called me and said he wouldn't have gotten there if it weren't for a salt truck that pulled out in front of him. Cars off the road to his right and left at that point. I cancelled both of my appointments. Truthfully, they should have cancelled mine. When I called the afternoon one they said they didn't even know if I could get to them as snow plows hadn't been there yet. :shock: :shock: :shock: So glad I cancelled both appointments. I was in the car ready to go but a trick was stuck on the road at the bottom of the driveway and couldn't get up the very slight hill. Who knows where I would be stuck. Can you believe the one day I have 2 appointments it is the worst weather of the winter so far for us. You have to laugh. Now the good thing is that today feels like a gift. I'm going to get back to knitting.
> 
> Knitting class last night was fantastic. Now I even know how to repair a dropped or wrong stitch in garter and don't have to guess how to put the crochet hook in to repair. She had us take our knit swatches and take them off the needles and stretch them in every direction and rip down one section to near the bottom. Panicked looks on all faces. In addition to repairing stockinette, purl, ribbing, and a garter section, she taught us how to get the stitches back on the needles with stitches going in the right direction and of course,, if it was twisted, how to knit in the back of it. I knew some of these things but still picked up so much and understood things more so I won't be guessing so much. Emphasized how important it is to do swatches by showing us one yarn knit up with varying gauges. Just 1/2 a stitch off makes a huge difference over time. It is apparently not so important in scarves, although don't quote her on that....use your own discretion, but if making something to fit like a sweater, can be vital. So take into account what you are making. Also taught us how to figure out what the yarn will be like by size even if from a foreign country without all the English information. Such a lovely teacher. She is so friendly and down home. Enjoy the class so much.


We got lots of snow here too but I think perhaps you got it worse than we did. I didn't go out until the plows had been around. The side roads are iffy but the main streets aren't bad. I'm glad you didn't chance going out. Not worth it.

I wish I had a knitting class here. I know that knitters get together at the library. I have been intending to call to see if I can get in but haven't yet. Sounds like your class is really worthwhile.

I was able to get the picture of your snowflakes. Looks so peaceful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just eating another slice with a nice hot coffee trying to warm myself up as its freezing here and just came home from walking the dog


I haven't taken Candy for a walk in a couple of days. Just have to let her out in the back yard. If she gets into the snow, her fur is covered in snowballs and I have a heck of a time getting them out of her. Not fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope he has learned from this there are times when he should stay home. I guess he figured it would be okay as I would drive in some of the nastiest weather, but he knew if I said no it was unsafe.
> 
> Your orchids are beautiful. Oh the snow looks lovely, you can see it snowing too.


I meant to comment on your orchids too. They are so lovely. No sign that any of mine are going to bloom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka does not bother with tv at all until I watched a documentary about
> Wolves being reintroduced into the wilderness and she was very interested ears up and staring and then she sat up and howled along with them


I saw part of that and had to turn it off unfortunately. How is your son?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Tami, my condolences on your loss. You are in my prayers.
> Sorry I can't help with your computer problem as I don't have windows as I use an I pad.


Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, Candy must be a very intelligent dog.


I think she is but then I'm prejudiced :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to say, DBIL passed last night about 11. He is really gone this time. I am so grateful that he did not linger in pain. Thank you all for the prayers this past week. Don't know arrangements yet.


So sorry, Tami.  Hope the family is coping.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is funny. I don't know if any of my dogs notice what is on the tv but do know that if Sydney hears a dog bark on tv he will start barking and looking for the other dog.


Here's Candy watching TV and thank goodness, this isn't an animal show.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tami...So sorry to hear of your loss and all the confusion you and DH have gone through this past week. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Here's Candy watching TV and thank goodness, this isn't an animal show.


So cute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They will bloom again. Sometimes they take a rest period of more than a year but when the bloom, some of them last for so long. My yellow and purple blooms are almost 6 months old. There were more than 6 blossoms but they have mostly dropped but 2 still remain. Saw us through before Thanksgiving and all the Holidays. My little chocolate ones aren't blooming at the same time, but so wonderful to have them all coordinating their blossoms. I had been told not to water them when they weren't blooming but learned from an orchid lady at the orchid show that you water them all year. Some have differing requirements but all mine are pretty haphazard. Once in a while I have them too damp and sometimes totally dried out and they have survived all my doings. I wish you many beautiful blooms. I'm even supposed to be giving them orchid food, especially when in bloom and haven't even done that this winter, so just have fun and see what happens.


I would like to get a cattlyeha orchid but haven't seen any around for years. I suppose if I went to an orchid meeting, I might find someone who grows them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would love to do a class via skype but we have not had much luck with the internet at the hotel. I know for sure that one side of the room does not get a connection. I have only used skype a few times. How would it work with multiple people at one time? And would need to work out time differences. We are trying to get Tina to come back Friday evening with a class or 2 like she did last year, then on Saturday evening is the cookout at Sam's.
> 
> We have been thinking along the lines of the afghan squares, but instead of the squares, mittens/gloves, hats or scarves to be donated to Ohio Joy's DD Susan's goslings. If anyone would be willing to contribute, all we would ask for is one item. With postage so high, I will not ask for more than that from anyone who would like to do that. I will have Joy write out the story of how the goslings came to be.
> 
> ...


Is anyone interested in granny square slippers? I have been thinking about trying it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The pork chop recipe that I tried this week turned out well. I liked it, but I don't think the guys will eat it again. DH had heartburn most of the night. I don't know why. It is usually me with those problems and I didn't have any problem with it. 

The recipe is: Cut an onion into slices and layer bottom of the baking pan. Then cut several potatoes into 1/4 - 1/2 inch slices and layer them on top of the onion layer. Next set pork chops over that layer. I bought 4 boneless chops to use. Last, cover the pork chops with a 10.5 oz can of cream of mushroom soup. I substituted cream of celery soup since I don't eat mushrooms. Bake at 425*F for 45 minutes to 1 hour. 

I found the recipe on facebook and they say to bake at 325*F which left everything raw and uncooked so I had to extend the baking time and increase the temperature to 425. It is a very simple recipe. I used the gold potatoes instead of baking potatoes and I enjoyed it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tami - Sorry to hear about your BIL's passing.
> Cashmeregma - Beautiful orchids!
> There was more I meant to comment on, but it's "gone"! I went out for lunch today with 2 friends and after picking one of them up and driving to the hotel we were told that they had no record of my booking....that was when it dawned....we were in the wrong hotel! There was no other way of getting out of there with an excuse, so I just had to 'fess up to my stupidity and fortunately the waitress just laughed! When we arrived at the correct hotel to meet my other friend I had to admit that I had been stupid earlier too....after sealing up the envelope I realised that it was empty as her birthday card was still lying on the table in front of me! :shock:
> Our weather today is awful...blowing a hooley and pouring with rain, it was too much to expect two days of sunshine!


So glad that your friends are "friends" and understand that these things happen to all of us. I hope you really had a good time though. Your picture is lovely. Doesn't look like you're having bad weather.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the trivia,Sam. I've heard that our Walmart is not really in great shape.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I've only been to one small dinner theatre production and loved it. I glad you had a nice time. I also am sad that Downton Abbey is now over. I just loved the final episode; lots of tears.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> The pork chop recipe that I tried this week turned out well. I liked it, but I don't think the guys will eat it again. DH had heartburn most of the night. I don't know why. It is usually me with those problems and I didn't have any problem with it.
> 
> The recipe is: Cut an onion into slices and layer bottom of the baking pan. Then cut several potatoes into 1/4 - 1/2 inch slices and layer them on top of the onion layer. Next set pork chops over that layer. I bought 4 boneless chops to use. Last, cover the pork chops with a 10.5 oz can of cream of mushroom soup. I substituted cream of celery soup since I don't eat mushrooms. Bake at 425*F for 45 minutes to 1 hour.
> 
> I found the recipe on facebook and they say to bake at 325*F which left everything raw and uncooked so I had to extend the baking time and increase the temperature to 425. It is a very simple recipe. I used the gold potatoes instead of baking potatoes and I enjoyed it.


I've done this recipe and always enjoyed it. Wonder why your DH had heartburn. Does cream soup affect him?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I saw part of that and had to turn it off unfortunately. How is your son?


He came here today and seemed well . I think he's tolerated this round of chemo very well , but he's back there on Thursday so it's just a case of seeing how it goes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I'm glad you decided to stay safe at home, hope Bill gets home safe. 
The orchids are beautiful. I've never tried to grow one.. My orange Christmas cactus is loaded with blooms again, they seem to really like my house.

Tami, my condolences to your family on the loss of your BIL, at least he's no longer in pain.

We are getting snow, great big flakes this afternoon. It's quite warm, only about -5C.

Margaret, I didn't know if you saw these on Facebook but thought you might be up for a challenge.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lily-of-the-valley-socks-3

I think they're gorgeous but can't see them in my future.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He came here today and seemed well . I think he's tolerated this round of chemo very well , but he's back there on Thursday so it's just a case of seeing how it goes


I'm sure you were happy to see him. Chemo can be so difficult for some people; I really hope that your son can get through this treatment easily.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He came here today and seemed well . I think he's tolerated this round of chemo very well , but he's back there on Thursday so it's just a case of seeing how it goes


 hopefully he will continue to do well with this chemo & it will do its job. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Here's Candy watching TV and thank goodness, this isn't an animal show.


Wow she is really into watching the tv . She looks a cutie Liz.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think a total of 8, so you have 2 more to go. I will so miss it.


I have never watched Downton Abbey but see that it's on Netflix so sometime I will have to watch it as it seems popular.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never watched Downton Abbey but see that it's on Netflix so sometime I will have to watch it as it seems popular.


Ive never watched it either Bonnie I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one who hadn't watched it


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Daralene the orchids are beautiful. You sure do have a lot of snow. I am glad that you stayed home today. Poor DH driving on those awful roads. I do hope he makes him home better than his going into work.

Almost time to take Matthew to art class. He so enjoys making things at the art institute.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe. Pacer, and your orchids are lovely, Daralene.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here's Candy watching TV and thank goodness, this isn't an animal show.


So cute!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here's Candy watching TV and thank goodness, this isn't an animal show.


I think she is darling and good on her that she is watching..and learning. I think animals are often more aware and smarter that we give them credit for.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was the weather's fault that you messed up the hotel and the card....having had sunshine the previous day just totally blew your mind! Glad you did have a nice get together.


KateB said:


> Tami - Sorry to hear about your BIL's passing.
> Cashmeregma - Beautiful orchids!
> There was more I meant to comment on, but it's "gone"! I went out for lunch today with 2 friends and after picking one of them up and driving to the hotel we were told that they had no record of my booking....that was when it dawned....we were in the wrong hotel! There was no other way of getting out of there with an excuse, so I just had to 'fess up to my stupidity and fortunately the waitress just laughed! When we arrived at the correct hotel to meet my other friend I had to admit that I had been stupid earlier too....after sealing up the envelope I realised that it was empty as her birthday card was still lying on the table in front of me! :shock:
> Our weather today is awful...blowing a hooley and pouring with rain, it was too much to expect two days of sunshine!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive never watched it either Bonnie I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one who hadn't watched it


You can add me to the list of those who have never watched Downton Abbey.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> You can add me to the list of those who have never watched Downton Abbey.


I think we are in the minority


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Total of 8 episodes and a Christmas special. I watched it online in a binge session.


cmaliza said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I've only been to one small dinner theatre production and loved it. I glad you had a nice time. I also am sad that Downton Abbey is now over. I just loved the final episode; lots of tears.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG...that is adorable! Showed it DH and he just laughed.



budasha said:


> Here's Candy watching TV and thank goodness, this isn't an animal show.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Be sure to watch it beginning with season 1 so it will all make sense. Even DH enjoyed watching it. I too will miss it.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never watched Downton Abbey but see that it's on Netflix so sometime I will have to watch it as it seems popular.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never watched Downton Abbey but see that it's on Netflix so sometime I will have to watch it as it seems popular.


It really depends if you like period drama, I know a number who prefer Upstairs Downstairs, which does have some similarities. The 'Big Houses' that are the backdrop in the main, I love seeing. And I reckon the acting is really good, especially the older women.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> So when will we get to see the mermaid tail afghan?


Later!!!! I want to get the current one done before considering taking pictures. I will still have one more to make for the little ones and one to make for a donation/fundraiser item.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, too funny, because we have all been there! 
Tami, condolences to you and family. I'm glad he didn't suffer further.
Daralene, so glad you cancelled appointments. Love your orchids. Sometimes I get lucky with them too.
Walked Maya an hour and 15 minutes this morning. Then went to library and came home and fell asleep reading! 
Looking forward to Dog show tonight.
Liz, Candy is adorable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I would like to be able to knit socks. I may be the only person on the KTP who hasn't tackled that project. The heels scare me! Doing it with guidance would be great! Maybe making a Christmas stocking??? I vote for a Christmas stocking.
> 
> Mittens, too. I have only made one pair (with Pacer's great help), but have been nervous about trying another pair on my own.
> 
> I vote socks first, then mittens. Can we do both?


And I would be very happy for my pattern to be used (or even use the workshop). My heel pattern can be done toe up or cuff down so people could do the leg and then the heel if wanted to do cuff down. And then just do the heel at KAP. (assuming here that participants can already knit in the round of course).
Cuff down someone would need to teach kitchener.

My magic loop workshop includes fingerless mittens (but easy to just add a toe to the top to get mittens).

I could easily do the changes and send the info if it was wanted for either of them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And yes I am still here- been busy so still working on catching up- noting for summary but not commenting here. Only 15 pages left to catch up (noty looked at a digest for a week). ANd I've now got so much to knit Elizabeth- most with cables so can't do on the computer

Been running round signing things for the move. Our new place is going ahead as planned for 10th March with no problems so far.
We have a contract on our old place- they have 12 hours left in which they can pull out for no reason. However it is subject to settlement of there place on the 23rd March- and because of this there is the potential for it to fall through at the last minute if the buyer of there place pulls out at the last minute. However it goes no further back than this so not a long chain.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope the sale goes through for you.



darowil said:


> And yes I am still here- been busy so still working on catching up- noting for summary but not commenting here. Only 15 pages left to catch up (noty looked at a digest for a week). ANd I've now got so much to knit Elizabeth- most with cables so can't do on the computer
> 
> Been running round signing things for the move. Our new place is going ahead as planned for 10th March with no problems so far.
> We have a contract on our old place- they have 12 hours left in which they can pull out for no reason. However it is subject to settlement of there place on the 23rd March- and because of this there is the potential for it to fall through at the last minute if the buyer of there place pulls out at the last minute. However it goes no further back than this so not a long chain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm surmising Brown Sheep is a good place to go , so I wish there was one near me would love to visit a shop that has lots of lovely different yarn/ wool
> Ideal day trip
> The nearest shop to me sells the basics and that's it . You can be in and out within about a half hour and seen everything in the shop and if you want sock yarn or interchangable needles don't even bother going
> Saying that the lady who owns the shop is lovely and foes try to be helpful


Brown Sheep Wool is a wool company about 25 miles or so away from us, in Mitchell, Ne, they sell wholesale to yarn shops all over, even internationally and they have a small store in the factory where they sell their seconds for by the pound prices, instead of by skien prices, works out to be $14/pound for the regular seconds, the handpaints are $28/pound, to buy by the skein would be about $9-15 each, maybe more depending on where you buy them for and how much the markup is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Took DH 2 hrs. to get to work. He left at 8am and just called me and said he wouldn't have gotten there if it weren't for a salt truck that pulled out in front of him. Cars off the road to his right and left at that point. I cancelled both of my appointments. Truthfully, they should have cancelled mine. When I called the afternoon one they said they didn't even know if I could get to them as snow plows hadn't been there yet. :shock: :shock: :shock: So glad I cancelled both appointments. I was in the car ready to go but a trick was stuck on the road at the bottom of the driveway and couldn't get up the very slight hill. Who knows where I would be stuck. Can you believe the one day I have 2 appointments it is the worst weather of the winter so far for us. You have to laugh. Now the good thing is that today feels like a gift. I'm going to get back to knitting.
> 
> Knitting class last night was fantastic. Now I even know how to repair a dropped or wrong stitch in garter and don't have to guess how to put the crochet hook in to repair. She had us take our knit swatches and take them off the needles and stretch them in every direction and rip down one section to near the bottom. Panicked looks on all faces. In addition to repairing stockinette, purl, ribbing, and a garter section, she taught us how to get the stitches back on the needles with stitches going in the right direction and of course,, if it was twisted, how to knit in the back of it. I knew some of these things but still picked up so much and understood things more so I won't be guessing so much. Emphasized how important it is to do swatches by showing us one yarn knit up with varying gauges. Just 1/2 a stitch off makes a huge difference over time. It is apparently not so important in scarves, although don't quote her on that....use your own discretion, but if making something to fit like a sweater, can be vital. So take into account what you are making. Also taught us how to figure out what the yarn will be like by size even if from a foreign country without all the English information. Such a lovely teacher. She is so friendly and down home. Enjoy the class so much.


Holy Moly, I'm glad that you cancelled, and really glad that your DH made it safely with no side trips to the ditch. 
Hope you are enjoying your day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka does not bother with tv at all until I watched a documentary about
> Wolves being reintroduced into the wilderness and she was very interested ears up and staring and then she sat up and howled along with them


LOL! She's channeling her ancestors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to say, DBIL passed last night about 11. He is really gone this time. I am so grateful that he did not linger in pain. Thank you all for the prayers this past week. Don't know arrangements yet.


I'm so sorry that he's passed, but glad that he didn't linger and suffer. Now hopefully you all can move through the grieving process knowing that he's at piece. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I'm glad you decided to stay safe at home, hope Bill gets home safe.
> The orchids are beautiful. I've never tried to grow one.. My orange Christmas cactus is loaded with blooms again, they seem to really like my house.
> 
> Tami, my condolences to your family on the loss of your BIL, at least he's no longer in pain.
> ...


They are gorgeous- but at $11 just for the pattern I might give them a miss too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive never watched it either Bonnie I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one who hadn't watched it


That makes 3 of us.

4 I see.
My brian must have figured I was almost caught up. WHich I am now!
Well haven't read last weeks yet and I htink A coupleof things have cropped upfrom there that are new as well.
Like Mel- sorry to hear that Greg wants out of you and Gage- leaving you to do the getting out. Hard on Gage as well-but maybe in the long run it will be better for him. He must have known about the tension in the house. Hope you can come to some amiacble arrangement -and that he will reamian a part of Gages life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami - my condolences to you and the family. 

Swedenme - glad that chemo is being tolerated okay by your son's system. Hope it's does it's job thoroughly.

Caren - sounds like you're settling right in and making it your "home". I'm so very happy for you. Glad the kids were okay after the accident and hope the cost isn't so much -- we carry a pretty high deductible which saves on premiums, but a big "ouch" when something like that happens.

Cashmeregma - love the orchids. I've never been good with growing plants in the house.

Love to all -- heading to ed early tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami - my condolences to you and the family.
> 
> Swedenme - glad that chemo is being tolerated okay by your son's system. Hope it's does it's job thoroughly.
> 
> ...


Your DH might not be too happy with you heading to ed tonight.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your DH might not be too happy with you heading to ed tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

National drink wine day is Feb 18, can I start early? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Marla does have her ornery side! :lol:


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would love to do a class via skype but we have not had much luck with the internet at the hotel. I know for sure that one side of the room does not get a connection. I have only used skype a few times. How would it work with multiple people at one time? And would need to work out time differences. We are trying to get Tina to come back Friday evening with a class or 2 like she did last year, then on Saturday evening is the cookout at Sam's.
> 
> We have been thinking along the lines of the afghan squares, but instead of the squares, mittens/gloves, hats or scarves to be donated to Ohio Joy's DD Susan's goslings. If anyone would be willing to contribute, all we would ask for is one item. With postage so high, I will not ask for more than that from anyone who would like to do that. I will have Joy write out the story of how the goslings came to be.
> 
> ...


I'm in. 
A KAL would be fun too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tami - Sorry to hear about your BIL's passing.
> Cashmeregma - Beautiful orchids!
> There was more I meant to comment on, but it's "gone"! I went out for lunch today with 2 friends and after picking one of them up and driving to the hotel we were told that they had no record of my booking....that was when it dawned....we were in the wrong hotel! There was no other way of getting out of there with an excuse, so I just had to 'fess up to my stupidity and fortunately the waitress just laughed! When we arrived at the correct hotel to meet my other friend I had to admit that I had been stupid earlier too....after sealing up the envelope I realised that it was empty as her birthday card was still lying on the table in front of me! :shock:
> Our weather today is awful...blowing a hooley and pouring with rain, it was too much to expect two days of sunshine!


Oh my, you did have an adventurous day didn't you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shutting this down for now; really enjoying the final pat of the dog show tonight. Such beautiful animals. Think I'll knit a bit too. {{hugs}} where they are needed along with prayers. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> National drink wine day is Feb 18, can I start early? lol


Well we are less than 12 hours away from the 18th- and Julie even closer


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think we are in the minority


Well, add one more, Sonja. I've not watched it either.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm watching "Keeping Up Appearances" on Netflix. LOL! Too funny. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here's Candy watching TV and thank goodness, this isn't an animal show.


Oh wow, she is really focused on it too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And yes I am still here- been busy so still working on catching up- noting for summary but not commenting here. Only 15 pages left to catch up (noty looked at a digest for a week). ANd I've now got so much to knit Elizabeth- most with cables so can't do on the computer
> 
> Been running round signing things for the move. Our new place is going ahead as planned for 10th March with no problems so far.
> We have a contract on our old place- they have 12 hours left in which they can pull out for no reason. However it is subject to settlement of there place on the 23rd March- and because of this there is the potential for it to fall through at the last minute if the buyer of there place pulls out at the last minute. However it goes no further back than this so not a long chain.


God willing, all will continue on with no hitches.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami - my condolences to you and the family.
> 
> Swedenme - glad that chemo is being tolerated okay by your son's system. Hope it's does it's job thoroughly.
> 
> ...


Sweet dreams!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your DH might not be too happy with you heading to ed tonight.


 :XD:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, she is really focused on it too.


I have loved that show. Another one that I found myself all by myself laughing out loud was The Vicar of Dibley.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami...So sorry to hear of your loss and all the confusion you and DH have gone through this past week. Sending hugs your way.


Thank you


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tami my condolences on Dbil's passing. Hugs.

I haven't seen Downtown Abbey either.

I got my Monster longies cast on and knit to the mouth today. I am hoping to have them done for the weekend.&#128077;

So much more I wanted to comment on but it is 11:10pm and I am tired.

Love and hugs to all and prayers where they are needed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

machriste said:


> I have loved that show. Another one that I found myself all by myself laughing out loud was The Vicar of Dibley.


If you liked that show, you would love another one called Absolutely Fabulous, starring Joanna Lumley and Jennifer Saunders. Jennifer and Dawn French write some hilarious stuff together. Abfab is about 2 40 plus women who are extremely outrageous, and stuck in a time warp mentally they act like teenagers. There is going to be a movie made of the series. You will laugh your head off at their antics!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I have loved that show. Another one that I found myself all by myself laughing out loud was The Vicar of Dibley.


I think i have that on my watch list.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> If you liked that show, you would love another one called Absolutely Fabulous, starring Joanna Lumley and Jennifer Saunders. Jennifer and Dawn French write some hilarious stuff together. Abfab is about 2 40 plus women who are extremely outrageous, and stuck in a time warp mentally they act like teenagers. There is going to be a movie made of the series. You will laugh your head off at their antics!


Sounds like great fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are gorgeous- but at $11 just for the pattern I might give them a miss too!


I didn't even notice the price. Seems a bit much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> If you liked that show, you would love another one called Absolutely Fabulous, starring Joanna Lumley and Jennifer Saunders. Jennifer and Dawn French write some hilarious stuff together. Abfab is about 2 40 plus women who are extremely outrageous, and stuck in a time warp mentally they act like teenagers. There is going to be a movie made of the series. You will laugh your head off at their antics!


I haven't heard of any of those shows, (Keeping up appearances, Vicar of Dibney or AB Fab.) We must have very different programing.

Have any of you watched Schitts Creek? The first season was quite funny. It's a CBC show


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope the sale goes through for you.


Fingers crossed that everything goes through smoothly Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Brown Sheep Wool is a wool company about 25 miles or so away from us, in Mitchell, Ne, they sell wholesale to yarn shops all over, even internationally and they have a small store in the factory where they sell their seconds for by the pound prices, instead of by skien prices, works out to be $14/pound for the regular seconds, the handpaints are $28/pound, to buy by the skein would be about $9-15 each, maybe more depending on where you buy them for and how much the markup is.


Definitely a place worth a visit . Lucky you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Your DH might not be too happy with you heading to ed tonight.


Made me smile :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> National drink wine day is Feb 18, can I start early? lol


Yes and you can have my share too 😄


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Well, add one more, Sonja. I've not watched it either.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Nor me.....but I do have some Downton inspired patterns :-(

Just about to leave in laws in an hour's time. All is well, FILs eye infection getting much better. I may be offline for a few days, not sure. Hope all the troubled folks are finding comfort, and everyone can knit away happily for at least a part of the day.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> National drink wine day is Feb 18, can I start early? lol


I think that should be turned into International Drink Wine Day. What the heck, I will force myself to have a glass tomorrow anyway, just to demonstrate solidarity!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Well, add one more, Sonja. I've not watched it either.
> 
> Ohio Joy


More than I thought then . The way everyone talks about it here in the uk and all the posts on kp I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one , now there's a group of us


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of any of those shows, (Keeping up appearances, Vicar of Dibney or AB Fab.) We must have very different programing.
> 
> Have any of you watched Schitts Creek? The first season was quite funny. It's a CBC show


All old shows Bonnie and I've never heard of Schitts Creek think I might look it up


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He came here today and seemed well . I think he's tolerated this round of chemo very well , but he's back there on Thursday so it's just a case of seeing how it goes


Fingers crossed it goes as well as this one.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow she is really into watching the tv . She looks a cutie Liz.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was the weather's fault that you messed up the hotel and the card....having had sunshine the previous day just totally blew your mind! Glad you did have a nice get together.


You could be right! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope the sale goes through for you.


Me too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:
 

> I am sorry to say, DBIL passed last night about 11. He is really gone this time. I am so grateful that he did not linger in pain. Thank you all for the prayers this past week. Don't know arrangements yet.


Hugs to you and all your family at this time. Safe travels for the farewell, when it is organised.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. May give it a try next week. Doesn't look like I will have the mind to try this week. I was scatter brained enough before this morning's message.


Unfortunately, I cannot put one up for people to copy as my program is so old. Okay for me, now, but will be converting a lot of files when I eventually can upgrade to newer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't even notice the price. Seems a bit much.


It was in euros- didn't sound to bad at 7 until I saw our price!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Love orchids, but they never flower for me after the ones I bring home are gone.

Weather here is hot and sticky again, got nothing from the storm last night, other than a fright. Tomorrow is forecast to be 32C with high humidity. Storms forecast for weekend.

Had a lovely dinner tonight upstairs. Home made nachos. Was invited up to share as Di knew there was too much for the 2 of them.

Got a letter from hospital a couple of days ago, go for another echo on Friday afternoon. Request was sent from cardiologist. Will be interested to hear the results of this one. So hoping the possible hole was a shadow.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> I would like to get a cattlyeha orchid but haven't seen any around for years. I suppose if I went to an orchid meeting, I might find someone who grows them.


This place we moved into has lots of baby staghorn ferns growing on the palms. I ensure they get watered in the cooler part of the day, if there is no rain. Have transferred one onto a mount, will be doing a few more after getting some more mounts. They are a regulated native species here in Australia, so not sure what we can do with them in the long run, other than set up a greenhouse to keep them in. We do not know where the mumma plant is.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think we are in the minority


I chose not to watch it after seeing only a few episodes. At that time, I had enough drama in my own life without watching more of it on tv.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Took DH 2 hrs. to get to work. He left at 8am and just called me and said he wouldn't have gotten there if it weren't for a salt truck that pulled out in front of him. Cars off the road to his right and left at that point. I cancelled both of my appointments. Truthfully, they should have cancelled mine. When I called the afternoon one they said they didn't even know if I could get to them as snow plows hadn't been there yet. :shock: :shock: :shock: So glad I cancelled both appointments. I was in the car ready to go but a trick was stuck on the road at the bottom of the driveway and couldn't get up the very slight hill. Who knows where I would be stuck. Can you believe the one day I have 2 appointments it is the worst weather of the winter so far for us. You have to laugh. Now the good thing is that today feels like a gift. I'm going to get back to knitting.
> 
> Knitting class last night was fantastic. Now I even know how to repair a dropped or wrong stitch in garter and don't have to guess how to put the crochet hook in to repair. She had us take our knit swatches and take them off the needles and stretch them in every direction and rip down one section to near the bottom. Panicked looks on all faces. In addition to repairing stockinette, purl, ribbing, and a garter section, she taught us how to get the stitches back on the needles with stitches going in the right direction and of course,, if it was twisted, how to knit in the back of it. I knew some of these things but still picked up so much and understood things more so I won't be guessing so much. Emphasized how important it is to do swatches by showing us one yarn knit up with varying gauges. Just 1/2 a stitch off makes a huge difference over time. It is apparently not so important in scarves, although don't quote her on that....use your own discretion, but if making something to fit like a sweater, can be vital. So take into account what you are making. Also taught us how to figure out what the yarn will be like by size even if from a foreign country without all the English information. Such a lovely teacher. She is so friendly and down home. Enjoy the class so much.


Gosh its just as well that you cancelled those appointment. Your weather sound dreadful. Good that you learned so much at the knitting class. What gorgeous orchids! And yes the video worked.!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to say, DBIL passed last night about 11. He is really gone this time. I am so grateful that he did not linger in pain. Thank you all for the prayers this past week. Don't know arrangements yet.


Sorry to hear this, but as you say glad he is no longer in pain. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 59. I need to sleep. Goodnight all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Love orchids, but they never flower for me after the ones I bring home are gone.
> 
> Weather here is hot and sticky again, got nothing from the storm last night, other than a fright. Tomorrow is forecast to be 32C with high humidity. Storms forecast for weekend.
> 
> ...


Hoping all goes well with the echo. We want you healthy. I'm sure it is difficult waiting and so stressful since the first test.

The orchids do take patience though as it can be a whole year till they bloom again and one I even waited 2 years, but then when they bloom they last for 2-6 months. The problem is that they are rather ugly in between. Some have to have the stalk cut back and others bloom from the stalk the next year but I really must get a book and learn what I am doing. Just picked up a few tidbits from the orchid show. Apparently different orchids need different soils, so I've never repotted any of mine. I should take photos with me to the orchid show so they can tell me which soil I need for which one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> This place we moved into has lots of baby staghorn ferns growing on the palms. I ensure they get watered in the cooler part of the day, if there is no rain. Have transferred one onto a mount, will be doing a few more after getting some more mounts. They are a regulated native species here in Australia, so not sure what we can do with them in the long run, other than set up a greenhouse to keep them in. We do not know where the mumma plant is.


That sure sounds lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> If you liked that show, you would love another one called Absolutely Fabulous, starring Joanna Lumley and Jennifer Saunders. Jennifer and Dawn French write some hilarious stuff together. Abfab is about 2 40 plus women who are extremely outrageous, and stuck in a time warp mentally they act like teenagers. There is going to be a movie made of the series. You will laugh your head off at their antics!


I saw that program when I lived in Germany and we got the BBC on one channel. So funny...frustrating but funny. There was one where the one star and another actress did parodies of different movies. I loved the one of a Swedish? movie where death comes and they turn it into a comedy. Well, they were all hysterical no matter what movie they parodied.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 wrote:
National drink wine day is Feb 18, can I start early? lol



Kathleendoris said:


> I think that should be turned into International Drink Wine Day. What the heck, I will force myself to have a glass tomorrow anyway, just to demonstrate solidarity!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your DH might not be too happy with you heading to ed tonight.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Oh how we missed you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB wrote:
Tami - Sorry to hear about your BIL's passing.
Cashmeregma - Beautiful orchids!
There was more I meant to comment on, but it's "gone"! I went out for lunch today with 2 friends and after picking one of them up and driving to the hotel we were told that they had no record of my booking....that was when it dawned....we were in the wrong hotel! There was no other way of getting out of there with an excuse, so I just had to 'fess up to my stupidity and fortunately the waitress just laughed! When we arrived at the correct hotel to meet my other friend I had to admit that I had been stupid earlier too....after sealing up the envelope I realised that it was empty as her birthday card was still lying on the table in front of me! 
Our weather today is awful...blowing a hooley and pouring with rain, it was too much to expect two days of sunshine!


Oh Kate, what a funny day. Guess that wind had a trickster blowing in your ear. Glad you figured out what hotel you were supposed to be at, but the empty card must have caused a laugh too. Love the phrase "blowing a hooley." :XD: :XD: :XD: Can picture all of you laughing about the mishaps and still having a marvelous time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Must check Big W yarn section, as well as Red Heart Super Saver yarn, they may now sell Denise Interchangeable Needle sets. Hope so, will layby if they do. If not, will keep an eye on ebay and use Click and Collect service.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, glad all went well at the bank and hope all went well with the next meeting too.

Swedenme, thinking of your DS and hoping all goes well. I think your daily walks with Mishka are wonderful. Love hearing of them.

DGS leaves today for NYC to sing for all the Broadway performers tomorrow night. So glad they weren't leaving yesterday.

I'm off to try and get a little knitting done. Boy is it slow going now. I do believe this project is good practice for patience.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really depends if you like period drama, I know a number who prefer Upstairs Downstairs, which does have some similarities. The 'Big Houses' that are the backdrop in the main, I love seeing. And I reckon the acting is really good, especially the older women.


I LOVE period drama and adore both Upstairs Downstairs and Downton Abbey. Have to admit that Maggie Smith is a real favorite of mine and she keeps that place with her great part in Downton Abbey. Hoping to get a collection of her great lines.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your DH might not be too happy with you heading to ed tonight.


Probably not..


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Try Googling whatever varieties of orchids you may have, Daralene. Lots of sites and orchid-specialist are among them.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> The orchids do take patience though as it can be a whole year till they bloom again and one I even waited 2 years, but then when they bloom they last for 2-6 months. The problem is that they are rather ugly in between. Some have to have the stalk cut back and others bloom from the stalk the next year but I really must get a book and learn what I am doing. Just picked up a few tidbits from the orchid show. Apparently different orchids need different soils, so I've never repotted any of mine. I should take photos with me to the orchid show so they can tell me which soil I need for which one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> This place we moved into has lots of baby staghorn ferns growing on the palms. I ensure they get watered in the cooler part of the day, if there is no rain. Have transferred one onto a mount, will be doing a few more after getting some more mounts. They are a regulated native species here in Australia, so not sure what we can do with them in the long run, other than set up a greenhouse to keep them in. We do not know where the mumma plant is.


I am wondering what a regulated species is?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 59. I need to sleep. Goodnight all.


Hope you are sound asleep by now- and that it is not too hot, from what ever cause!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The bank was routine, but for Seniors Club- the appointment with the Ministry was not helpful, in that I am maxed up, and will be for at least another two years- the suggestion was to take in a boarder, but after my experience with the young Indian girl I am rather wary of just who I might share the house with.



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, glad all went well at the bank and hope all went well with the next meeting too.
> 
> Swedenme, thinking of your DS and hoping all goes well. I think your daily walks with Mishka are wonderful. Love hearing of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami - my condolences to you and the family.
> 
> Swedenme - glad that chemo is being tolerated okay by your son's system. Hope it's does it's job thoroughly.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I was a bit worried at first, James's parents are very nice and happy that I don't mind helping out. 
The car seems to have more wrong each time Michael gets a call. He was just told that in addition to the radiator and fender the tie rods need replacing. Poor fellow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> National drink wine day is Feb 18, can I start early? lol


I don't see any reason why you can't start early. I think I will join you. 🍷🍷🍷


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I LOVE period drama and adore both Upstairs Downstairs and Downton Abbey. Have to admit that Maggie Smith is a real favorite of mine and she keeps that place with her great part in Downton Abbey. Hoping to get a collection of her great lines.


In my opinion those who are not watching Downton Abbey just because it is so popular, are missing out on one of the funniest characters created for a long time- Maggie Smith delivers her lines with such aplomb! And so totally dead-pan!
Mind you I fell into the category of non- watchers for quite some time, although Fale was telling me I really should watch it. I have never regretted investing in the DVD's.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Brown Sheep Wool is a wool company about 25 miles or so away from us, in Mitchell, Ne, they sell wholesale to yarn shops all over, even internationally and they have a small store in the factory where they sell their seconds for by the pound prices, instead of by skien prices, works out to be $14/pound for the regular seconds, the handpaints are $28/pound, to buy by the skein would be about $9-15 each, maybe more depending on where you buy them for and how much the markup is.


Maybe I should look into ordering some seconds might work out cheaper even with shipping.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is anyone interested in granny square slippers? I have been thinking about trying it.


That is also a good idea, though not everyone crochets.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I'm glad you decided to stay safe at home, hope Bill gets home safe.
> The orchids are beautiful. I've never tried to grow one.. My orange Christmas cactus is loaded with blooms again, they seem to really like my house.
> 
> Tami, my condolences to your family on the loss of your BIL, at least he's no longer in pain.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He came here today and seemed well . I think he's tolerated this round of chemo very well , but he's back there on Thursday so it's just a case of seeing how it goes


Glad your son is tolerating the chemo thus far. I hope he continues to for the rest of it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> You can add me to the list of those who have never watched Downton Abbey.


Add me too I have never seen it. I do have one or two knitting patterns from the show.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maggie Smith is such a delight to watch.


Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion those who are not watching Downton Abbey just because it is so popular, are missing out on one of the funniest characters created for a long time- Maggie Smith delivers her lines with such aplomb! And so totally dead-pan!
> Mind you I fell into the category of non- watchers for quite some time, although Fale was telling me I really should watch it. I have never regretted investing in the DVD's.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All old shows Bonnie and I've never heard of Schitts Creek think I might look it up


It's about a very rich family who lose everything except a small town in the middle of nowhere & end up living in a cheap motel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Maggie Smith is such a delight to watch.


I like the tense relationship between the two Matriarchs as well! (Shirley MacLean's character- forget the name!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the tense relationship between the two Matriarchs as well! (Shirley MacLean's character- forget the name!)


Oh yes, what a hoot that is. I love everything about period dramas, clothes, relationships, landscapes, on and on. So glad you got the final DVD. I don't think I've seen that one yet. Will check Simply June as it isn't on Netflix or Amazon yet and SimplyJune.come is free for me. :thumbup:
http://www.simplyjune.org/2015/12/downton-abbey-6-christmas-episode.html

Just click on the spot where she tells you. Not sure if this works in other countries.

I should add that the music is also wonderful!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Maggie Smith is such a delight to watch.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I was a bit worried at first, James's parents are very nice and happy that I don't mind helping out.
> The car seems to have more wrong each time Michael gets a call. He was just told that in addition to the radiator and fender the tie rods need replacing. Poor fellow.


Do James parents live nearby?

Poor Michael, but at least he wasn't hurt other than in the pocketbook. Here we just pay the deductible on our insurance, is that how it works in the US too?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, hope the echo doesn't show an new problems for you. I have to look up stag horn ferns, don't think we have such a thing here.

Daralene, sounds like the knitting class was well worth attending. Thank goodness for the I nternet as thst is my only option for learning new things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here are just a few quotes:
Chris and Toby are far too sane to be upset any more.	
0 up, 2 down

Maggie Smith quotes 
favorite

I like the ephemeral thing about theatre, every performance is like a ghost - it's there and then it's gone.	
3 up, 2 down

Maggie Smith quotes 
favorite

I said 'It can't go on' and he said 'No, it can't.' Honestly, I don't think I could have mattered less to him by then. But by then, nothing mattered to him.	
3 up, 1 down

Maggie Smith quotes 
favorite

It's true I don't tolerate fools but then they don't tolerate me, so I am spiky. Maybe that's why I'm quite good at playing spiky elderly ladies.	
4 up, 0 down

Maggie Smith quotes 
favorite

People say it gets better but it doesn't. It just gets different, that's all.	
4 up, 2 down

Maggie Smith quotes 
favorite

The performances you have in your head are always much better than the performances on stage.	
1 up, 0 down

Maggie Smith quotes 
favorite

There's this wonderful first assistant and he'll be saying, 'Now Harry goes down among the dragons.' You have to hold yourself together. Because if you lose it for a second then you're sunk.	
0 up, 1 down

Maggie Smith quotes 
favorite

There's a difference between solitude and loneliness.	
3 up, 0 down

Maggie Smith quotes 
favorite

I tend to head for what's amusing because a lot of things aren't happy. But usually you can find a funny side to practically anything.	
4 up, 0 down

Maggie Smith quotes 
favorite

I believe that I am past my prime. I had reckoned on my prime lasting till I was at least fifty.	
4 up, 0 down

Maggie Smith quotes 
favorite

There are pages and pages. Some are truly hysterical. Not sure if these are all Downton Abbey or some of her private ones too?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, what a hoot that is. I love everything about period dramas, clothes, relationships, landscapes, on and on. So glad you got the final DVD. I don't think I've seen that one yet. Will check Simply June as it isn't on Netflix or Amazon yet and SimplyJune.come is free for me. :thumbup:
> http://www.simplyjune.org/2015/12/downton-abbey-6-christmas-episode.html
> 
> Just click on the spot where she tells you. Not sure if this works in other countries.
> ...


I am almost ready to go back to the sinking of the Titanic!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning! We are going to make origami book marks at book club. Looking forward to it.
Gwen, I enjoyed dog show too. Does anyone know when Crofts is and if it is televised in U.S.?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonder what this yarn feels like --- sam

http://www.eknittingneedles.com/collections/dk-weight-yarn/products/brown-sheep-cotton-fleece-dk-yarn?utm_source=eKnittingNeedles.com&utm_campaign=e3afbfb12d-Woolridge_Feb_17_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_586daae361-e3afbfb12d-21634901&mc_cid=e3afbfb12d&mc_eid=a1ff37461d


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is 'Random Acts of Kindness Day'. Theres no better time to help a pensioner to cross the road than on Random Acts Of Kindness Day. Of course, crossing assistance is only one of the ways that you can show kindness and assistance to those around you  get creative in finding small ways to make a difference and to make somebody smile!

Happy Birthday Michael Jordan! What was Michael Jordan's major in college?


Criminology 

Zoology 

Psychology 

Geography 

Al Capone's business card said he was a used furniture dealer.

February 17
1991 - Ed Sheeran
1981 - Paris Hilton
1963 - Michael Jordan

February 17, 1972
President Nixon departed on his historic trip to China.

Answer: Michael Jordan studied geography at the University of North Carolina. After a three-season stint playing for coach Dean Smith at the University of North Carolina, where he was a member of the Tar Heels' national championship team in 1982, Jordan joined the NBA's Chicago Bulls in 1984. Jordan returned to school during the off-season to work towards his degree. In December 1986, he was awarded a Bachelor of Arts in Geography. One day a newspaper reporter asked him why he studied geography. Jordan said, "I knew I would be going places in life, and I just wanted to know where I was when I got there".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of any of those shows, (Keeping up appearances, Vicar of Dibney or AB Fab.) We must have very different programing.
> 
> Have any of you watched Schitts Creek? The first season was quite funny. It's a CBC show


BBC Channel


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think that should be turned into International Drink Wine Day. What the heck, I will force myself to have a glass tomorrow anyway, just to demonstrate solidarity!


I'm solidly with you on that. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't guess the perp the one time i went to one of those dinners - think i was the only one who didn't. i was having too much fun watching than to worry about who did it. --- sam



budasha said:


> No, I didn't and it was the other showgirl who was jealous of her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonder what this yarn feels like --- sam
> 
> http://www.eknittingneedles.com/collections/dk-weight-yarn/products/brown-sheep-cotton-fleece-dk-yarn?utm_source=eKnittingNeedles.com&utm_campaign=e3afbfb12d-Woolridge_Feb_17_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_586daae361-e3afbfb12d-21634901&mc_cid=e3afbfb12d&mc_eid=a1ff37461d


That is always the final proof, isn't it- how it feels and handles!

I have just finished a cowl which I will never know the exact fibre content, as my Chinese is non-existent- the ball band reads Alpaca Wool, but there is a third percentage which I am thinking is probably Acrylic- however it is lovely and soft, and a beautiful colour.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad your son is tolerating the chemo thus far. I hope he continues to for the rest of it.


He's not to good today coughing up blood again . So will have to see what they say tomorrow about the chemo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's not to good today coughing up blood again . So will have to see what they say tomorrow about the chemo


It is an awful roller-coaster that you are on, Sonja- so tough on all of you. How is his DW (other half) holding up under the pressure?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are some big snow flakes. your orchids are beautiful - the pink one looks like it has a couple of bulbs to open up yet. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Took DH 2 hrs. to get to work. He left at 8am and just called me and said he wouldn't have gotten there if it weren't for a salt truck that pulled out in front of him. Cars off the road to his right and left at that point. I cancelled both of my appointments. Truthfully, they should have cancelled mine. When I called the afternoon one they said they didn't even know if I could get to them as snow plows hadn't been there yet. :shock: :shock: :shock: So glad I cancelled both appointments. I was in the car ready to go but a trick was stuck on the road at the bottom of the driveway and couldn't get up the very slight hill. Who knows where I would be stuck. Can you believe the one day I have 2 appointments it is the worst weather of the winter so far for us. You have to laugh. Now the good thing is that today feels like a gift. I'm going to get back to knitting.
> 
> Knitting class last night was fantastic. Now I even know how to repair a dropped or wrong stitch in garter and don't have to guess how to put the crochet hook in to repair. She had us take our knit swatches and take them off the needles and stretch them in every direction and rip down one section to near the bottom. Panicked looks on all faces. In addition to repairing stockinette, purl, ribbing, and a garter section, she taught us how to get the stitches back on the needles with stitches going in the right direction and of course,, if it was twisted, how to knit in the back of it. I knew some of these things but still picked up so much and understood things more so I won't be guessing so much. Emphasized how important it is to do swatches by showing us one yarn knit up with varying gauges. Just 1/2 a stitch off makes a huge difference over time. It is apparently not so important in scarves, although don't quote her on that....use your own discretion, but if making something to fit like a sweater, can be vital. So take into account what you are making. Also taught us how to figure out what the yarn will be like by size even if from a foreign country without all the English information. Such a lovely teacher. She is so friendly and down home. Enjoy the class so much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, hope the echo doesn't show an new problems for you. I have to look up stag horn ferns, don't think we have such a thing here.
> 
> Daralene, sounds like the knitting class was well worth attending. Thank goodness for the I nternet as thst is my only option for learning new things.


Internet is my go to as well . Think I would still be knitting squares if it wasn't for the Internet


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go mishka. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Mishka does not bother with tv at all until I watched a documentary about
> Wolves being reintroduced into the wilderness and she was very interested ears up and staring and then she sat up and howled along with them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Check here Sassafras for info on Crufts...
http://www.chiff.com/pets/crufts-dog-show.htm

I believe here in the states we have to watch it via Youtube


sassafras123 said:


> Morning! We are going to make origami book marks at book club. Looking forward to it.
> Gw.
> en, I enjoyed dog show too. Does anyone know when Crofts is and if it is televised in U.S.?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I bet Kaye Jo could tell you


thewren said:


> wonder what this yarn feels like --- sam
> 
> http://www.eknittingneedles.com/collections/dk-weight-yarn/products/brown-sheep-cotton-fleece-dk-yarn?utm_source=eKnittingNeedles.com&utm_campaign=e3afbfb12d-Woolridge_Feb_17_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_586daae361-e3afbfb12d-21634901&mc_cid=e3afbfb12d&mc_eid=a1ff37461d


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is always the final proof, isn't it- how it feels and handles!
> 
> I have just finished a cowl which I will never know the exact fibre content, as my Chinese is non-existent- the ball band reads Alpaca Wool, but there is a third percentage which I am thinking is probably Acrylic- however it is lovely and soft, and a beautiful colour.


Your cowl is gorgeous Julie should keep the chill away come winter


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for you loss tami but i agree - there was no reason for him to linger and be in pain. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to say, DBIL passed last night about 11. He is really gone this time. I am so grateful that he did not linger in pain. Thank you all for the prayers this past week. Don't know arrangements yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That turned out lovely and I also like the "wrong" side very, very much.



Lurker 2 said:


> That is always the final proof, isn't it- how it feels and handles!
> 
> I have just finished a cowl which I will never know the exact fibre content, as my Chinese is non-existent- the ball band reads Alpaca Wool, but there is a third percentage which I am thinking is probably Acrylic- however it is lovely and soft, and a beautiful colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your cowl is gorgeous Julie should keep the chill away come winter


Thanks, Sonja- I am very happy with the length- given that I just cast on till my straight needles could hold no more stitches- and I was only one stitch out to get my multiple of ten, still figuring out what I will pick up next- possibly the Gansey- the weather is cooling early this year, it seems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That turned out lovely and I also like the "wrong" side very, very much.


Thanks Gwen!
I may well take the path of 'least resistance' with it , and let it curl as it wants!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My van is at the garage getting heater fixed....estimate is $450.....having to replace the radiator. Positive news for the day we are getting back a pretty big chunk from taxes so have $ to pay for it.

Grandson (age 19) came by this morning. I had invited him to come and pick out a belated birthday present from an online site for me to order. He is such a sweet young man and I am so proud of him. He is in school to become a EMT/paramedic (I can never remember which but is the one where he can do meds, etc.) We had a good chat about politics, school, and his mom and decision to leave her DH. Love that young man to pieces.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is very cute liz. --- sam



budasha said:


> Here's Candy watching TV and thank goodness, this isn't an animal show.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My van is at the garage getting heater fixed....estimate is $450.....having to replace the radiator. Positive news for the day we are getting back a pretty big chunk from taxes so have $ to pay for it.
> 
> Grandson (age 19) came by this morning. I had invited him to come and pick out a belated birthday present from an online site for me to order. He is such a sweet young man and I am so proud of him. He is in school to become a EMT/paramedic (I can never remember which but is the one where he can do meds, etc.) We had a good chat about politics, school, and his mom and decision to leave her DH. Love that young man to pieces.


Good looking pair, Gwen- hadn't realised the DD's children were so grown up. Hope nothing else goes wrong with the van- lucky that the money was there at the right time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did read a report that they were closing over 300 stores workwide - over half of them here in the US. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks for the trivia,Sam. I've heard that our Walmart is not really in great shape.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

margaret - you definitely must try these - they are gorgeous. you could do them also tami - i would be super impressed if anyone does them --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I'm glad you decided to stay safe at home, hope Bill gets home safe.
> The orchids are beautiful. I've never tried to grow one.. My orange Christmas cactus is loaded with blooms again, they seem to really like my house.
> 
> Tami, my condolences to your family on the loss of your BIL, at least he's no longer in pain.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do James parents live nearby?
> 
> Poor Michael, but at least he wasn't hurt other than in the pocketbook. Here we just pay the deductible on our insurance, is that how it works in the US too?


We live with his parents. None of them are DIY handy, we talk over what needs fixing and such. I do what I can or suggest ideas where we can get it done. Mostly it is little stuff like painting or dusting areas they can not reach. I get to cook, try out new reciepts even some new foods.

Normally Michael.woykd have a deductable but..... His father didn't think.he needed full covetage. Indurance will pay for the briken headlight though. 😕😯😐


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - i haven't watched it either. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Ive never watched it either Bonnie I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one who hadn't watched it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. positive thoughts - it will go through without a hitch. --- sam



darowil said:


> And yes I am still here- been busy so still working on catching up- noting for summary but not commenting here. Only 15 pages left to catch up (noty looked at a digest for a week). ANd I've now got so much to knit Elizabeth- most with cables so can't do on the computer
> 
> Been running round signing things for the move. Our new place is going ahead as planned for 10th March with no problems so far.
> We have a contract on our old place- they have 12 hours left in which they can pull out for no reason. However it is subject to settlement of there place on the 23rd March- and because of this there is the potential for it to fall through at the last minute if the buyer of there place pulls out at the last minute. However it goes no further back than this so not a long chain.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is always the final proof, isn't it- how it feels and handles!
> 
> I have just finished a cowl which I will never know the exact fibre content, as my Chinese is non-existent- the ball band reads Alpaca Wool, but there is a third percentage which I am thinking is probably Acrylic- however it is lovely and soft, and a beautiful colour.


BEAUTIFUL absolutely beautiful !!!!! I love the it 👍❤❤


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's not to good today coughing up blood again . So will have to see what they say tomorrow about the chemo


Oh no that doesn't sound the best. Sending healing energy and love his way. Hugs for you too. Fingers crossed it will be not bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> BEAUTIFUL absolutely beautiful !!!!! I love the it 👍❤❤


Thanks Caren! I guess it is around time for the evening meal to be in preparation?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a happy safe flight wherever you are going. --- sam



TNS said:


> Nor me.....but I do have some Downton inspired patterns :-(
> 
> Just about to leave in laws in an hour's time. All is well, FILs eye infection getting much better. I may be offline for a few days, not sure. Hope all the troubled folks are finding comfort, and everyone can knit away happily for at least a part of the day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if that is pronounced the way it looks? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> All old shows Bonnie and I've never heard of Schitts Creek think I might look it up


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> National drink wine day is Feb 18, can I start early? lol


Of course you can in fact you need to, as practice makes perfect and you need to be ready !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Love orchids, but they never flower for me after the ones I bring home are gone.
> 
> Weather here is hot and sticky again, got nothing from the storm last night, other than a fright. Tomorrow is forecast to be 32C with high humidity. Storms forecast for weekend.
> 
> ...


I also hope that the echo shows it is just a shadow and nothing to worry about.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you all live in the same house? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I was a bit worried at first, James's parents are very nice and happy that I don't mind helping out.
> The car seems to have more wrong each time Michael gets a call. He was just told that in addition to the radiator and fender the tie rods need replacing. Poor fellow.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I am back again asking for prayers for my DDIL, Brenda, who is having surgery tomorrow to remove a stage one cancerous tumor from her ONE AND ONLY kidney. Needless to say, she is very scared about this. The doctors feel that it has been caught early enough so that she will need no after treatment. They will just monitor her every six months.

She is a lovely person and has brought so much happiness to my son and our family. She truly is like another daughter to us.

WI Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren! I guess it is around time for the evening meal to be in preparation?!


The in laws have just finished eating. I will wait for James, he should be home in about 1 1/2 hours. Depending on trafgic that is. 
Bacon joint, potato, celriac root and parsnip mash with green beans. I took the beg the meat was cooked with pureed it up to.go on the meat. Will post the reciept in a bit.

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/spiced-christmas-gammon-membrillo-glaze


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful julie - love the color. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is always the final proof, isn't it- how it feels and handles!
> 
> I have just finished a cowl which I will never know the exact fibre content, as my Chinese is non-existent- the ball band reads Alpaca Wool, but there is a third percentage which I am thinking is probably Acrylic- however it is lovely and soft, and a beautiful colour.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

purl2diva said:



> I am back again asking for prayers for my DDIL, Brenda, who is having surgery tomorrow to remove a stage one cancerous tumor from her ONE AND ONLY kidney. Needless to say, she is very scared about this. The doctors feel that it has been caught early enough so that she will need no after treatment. They will just monitor her every six months.
> 
> She is a lovely person and has brought so much happiness to my son and our family. She truly is like another daughter to us.
> 
> WI Joy


She is in my prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you all live in the same house? --- sam


Yes we do. It was strange at first but, I.know someone and i get out lots with his Mum and his sister.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you daughter doesn't look old enough to have a son that old - quite a handsome lad. good luck in his studies. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> My van is at the garage getting heater fixed....estimate is $450.....having to replace the radiator. Positive news for the day we are getting back a pretty big chunk from taxes so have $ to pay for it.
> 
> Grandson (age 19) came by this morning. I had invited him to come and pick out a belated birthday present from an online site for me to order. He is such a sweet young man and I am so proud of him. He is in school to become a EMT/paramedic (I can never remember which but is the one where he can do meds, etc.) We had a good chat about politics, school, and his mom and decision to leave her DH. Love that young man to pieces.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of positive healing energy to brenda to wrap her in warm healing energy - lots of soothing energy to all. --- sam
'


purl2diva said:


> I am back again asking for prayers for my DDIL, Brenda, who is having surgery tomorrow to remove a stage one cancerous tumor from her ONE AND ONLY kidney. Needless to say, she is very scared about this. The doctors feel that it has been caught early enough so that she will need no after treatment. They will just monitor her every six months.
> 
> She is a lovely person and has brought so much happiness to my son and our family. She truly is like another daughter to us.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> National drink wine day is Feb 18, can I start early? lol


I'll join you. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> If you liked that show, you would love another one called Absolutely Fabulous, starring Joanna Lumley and Jennifer Saunders. Jennifer and Dawn French write some hilarious stuff together. Abfab is about 2 40 plus women who are extremely outrageous, and stuck in a time warp mentally they act like teenagers. There is going to be a movie made of the series. You will laugh your head off at their antics!


I don't think that one is here in Canada. At least, I haven't seen any sign of it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I am back again asking for prayers for my DDIL, Brenda, who is having surgery tomorrow to remove a stage one cancerous tumor from her ONE AND ONLY kidney. Needless to say, she is very scared about this. The doctors feel that it has been caught early enough so that she will need no after treatment. They will just monitor her every six months.
> 
> She is a lovely person and has brought so much happiness to my son and our family. She truly is like another daughter to us.
> 
> WI Joy


Sending lots of love her way and gentle hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of any of those shows, (Keeping up appearances, Vicar of Dibney or AB Fab.) We must have very different programing.
> 
> Have any of you watched Schitts Creek? The first season was quite funny. It's a CBC show


I watched that. Eugene Levy is very funny.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion those who are not watching Downton Abbey just because it is so popular, are missing out on one of the funniest characters created for a long time- Maggie Smith delivers her lines with such aplomb! And so totally dead-pan!
> Mind you I fell into the category of non- watchers for quite some time, although Fale was telling me I really should watch it. I have never regretted investing in the DVD's.


I haven't watched them yet either, mainly because David is usually watching something else at the time, and I just haven't gotten around to watching on Netflix yet, I'll probably start on it soon though, I've always wanted to watch it. 
Gotta love Maggie Smith.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He's not to good today coughing up blood again . So will have to see what they say tomorrow about the chemo


Sorry to hear this Sonja. Hope they still go ahead with the next chemo treatment tomorrow. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Maybe I should look into ordering some seconds might work out cheaper even with shipping.


Unfortunately you have to go into the shop to get the seconds, but a great reason to come for a visit sometime. 
Or I can always send to you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear this Sonja. Hope they still go ahead with the next chemo treatment tomorrow. Lots of hugs.


From me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All old shows Bonnie and I've never heard of Schitts Creek think I might look it up


There is another one called "Apaster" or "Aposter". It's about a man who has taken the place of a pastor and the antics he has to go through to keep up the charade.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Love orchids, but they never flower for me after the ones I bring home are gone.
> 
> Weather here is hot and sticky again, got nothing from the storm last night, other than a fright. Tomorrow is forecast to be 32C with high humidity. Storms forecast for weekend.
> 
> ...


Hopefully it isn't serious or you would have received a telephone call instead of a letter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a quite a bit of the cotton fleece Sam, I it's soft, I have used it for market bags mostly, but I have some of their cotton tweed that I make cowls out of too. I like it, I'm going to use the cotton fleece to make a t-shirt out of, that is why I went to Brown Sheep the other day to look.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My van is at the garage getting heater fixed....estimate is $450.....having to replace the radiator. Positive news for the day we are getting back a pretty big chunk from taxes so have $ to pay for it.
> 
> Grandson (age 19) came by this morning. I had invited him to come and pick out a belated birthday present from an online site for me to order. He is such a sweet young man and I am so proud of him. He is in school to become a EMT/paramedic (I can never remember which but is the one where he can do meds, etc.) We had a good chat about politics, school, and his mom and decision to leave her DH. Love that young man to pieces.


Lovely picture Gwen, what a handsome young man. It's good that he can talk to you about the situation at home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's not to good today coughing up blood again . So will have to see what they say tomorrow about the chemo


Oh no, I sure hope it's nothing to worry about. Fingers and toes crossed and prayers going up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is always the final proof, isn't it- how it feels and handles!
> 
> I have just finished a cowl which I will never know the exact fibre content, as my Chinese is non-existent- the ball band reads Alpaca Wool, but there is a third percentage which I am thinking is probably Acrylic- however it is lovely and soft, and a beautiful colour.


I like it, either way it's very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> This place we moved into has lots of baby staghorn ferns growing on the palms. I ensure they get watered in the cooler part of the day, if there is no rain. Have transferred one onto a mount, will be doing a few more after getting some more mounts. They are a regulated native species here in Australia, so not sure what we can do with them in the long run, other than set up a greenhouse to keep them in. We do not know where the mumma plant is.


Gosh, I haven't seen a staghorn fern since we had one 30 years ago. When we had our conservatory, we had all kinds of tropicals and I really miss them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My van is at the garage getting heater fixed....estimate is $450.....having to replace the radiator. Positive news for the day we are getting back a pretty big chunk from taxes so have $ to pay for it.
> 
> Grandson (age 19) came by this morning. I had invited him to come and pick out a belated birthday present from an online site for me to order. He is such a sweet young man and I am so proud of him. He is in school to become a EMT/paramedic (I can never remember which but is the one where he can do meds, etc.) We had a good chat about politics, school, and his mom and decision to leave her DH. Love that young man to pieces.


OUCH! But great that the tax refund will cover it. 
Is this the grandson that went hiking with Hannah and her dad?
DD is very pretty, DGS is a handsome young lad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion those who are not watching Downton Abbey just because it is so popular, are missing out on one of the funniest characters created for a long time- Maggie Smith delivers her lines with such aplomb! And so totally dead-pan!
> Mind you I fell into the category of non- watchers for quite some time, although Fale was telling me I really should watch it. I have never regretted investing in the DVD's.


I think I'd like to get the DVD's too. I missed the first two episodes and I wouldn't mind watching it right through again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We live with his parents. None of them are DIY handy, we talk over what needs fixing and such. I do what I can or suggest ideas where we can get it done. Mostly it is little stuff like painting or dusting areas they can not reach. I get to cook, try out new reciepts even some new foods.
> 
> Normally Michael.woykd have a deductable but..... His father didn't think.he needed full covetage. Indurance will pay for the briken headlight though. 😕😯😐


 And you enjoy DIY tremendously, so it's a win-win. 
Well, I'd say dad ought to cover the cost of fixing, poor Michael, what a lot to deal with for him, but I know he's doing fine, you did raise him after all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is always the final proof, isn't it- how it feels and handles!
> 
> I have just finished a cowl which I will never know the exact fibre content, as my Chinese is non-existent- the ball band reads Alpaca Wool, but there is a third percentage which I am thinking is probably Acrylic- however it is lovely and soft, and a beautiful colour.


Julie, that is very pretty and I love the colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My van is at the garage getting heater fixed....estimate is $450.....having to replace the radiator. Positive news for the day we are getting back a pretty big chunk from taxes so have $ to pay for it.
> 
> Grandson (age 19) came by this morning. I had invited him to come and pick out a belated birthday present from an online site for me to order. He is such a sweet young man and I am so proud of him. He is in school to become a EMT/paramedic (I can never remember which but is the one where he can do meds, etc.) We had a good chat about politics, school, and his mom and decision to leave her DH. Love that young man to pieces.


Gwen, she doesn't look old enough to have a son. She looks to be the same age as him. Very nice picture of the two of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder if that is pronounced the way it looks? --- sam


Yes, it is.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Unfortunately you have to go into the shop to get the seconds, but a great reason to come for a visit sometime.
> Or I can always send to you.


Like all good deals must be there. Yes it is a good reason to visit. 
Oh never thought anout having you send it. Hmmmm


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I am back again asking for prayers for my DDIL, Brenda, who is having surgery tomorrow to remove a stage one cancerous tumor from her ONE AND ONLY kidney. Needless to say, she is very scared about this. The doctors feel that it has been caught early enough so that she will need no after treatment. They will just monitor her every six months.
> 
> She is a lovely person and has brought so much happiness to my son and our family. She truly is like another daughter to us.
> 
> WI Joy


Hope the surgery went well today. Sending prayers for Brenda's quick recovery.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion those who are not watching Downton Abbey just because it is so popular, are missing out on one of the funniest characters created for a long time- Maggie Smith delivers her lines with such aplomb! And so totally dead-pan!
> Mind you I fell into the category of non- watchers for quite some time, although Fale was telling me I really should watch it. I have never regretted investing in the DVD's.


I really am not refraining from watching simply because it is popular, Julie, and, as you say, Downton has a very talented cast. I just find this whole genre a little hard to take. The rather prettified version of history just does not do it for me. Perhaps it is because both of my grandmothers (and I suspect most of the other female members of their families) went out 'in service' when they were only just in their teens, and the tales I heard from them were of lives far from comfortable. They were never in great houses such as Downton, but in middle-class households, but I doubt if the lives of servants were much different. I am not a great fan of historical fiction either, so I think it is just something that is not for me. Having said that, I am currently reading a Cadfael mystery: I think the history there is far enough removed for me to not mind too much about the lack of accuracy!

I love your cowl, it looks beautifully warm and soft! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I am back again asking for prayers for my DDIL, Brenda, who is having surgery tomorrow to remove a stage one cancerous tumor from her ONE AND ONLY kidney. Needless to say, she is very scared about this. The doctors feel that it has been caught early enough so that she will need no after treatment. They will just monitor her every six months.
> 
> She is a lovely person and has brought so much happiness to my son and our family. She truly is like another daughter to us.
> 
> WI Joy


Prayers coming.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And you enjoy DIY tremendously, so it's a win-win.
> Well, I'd say dad ought to cover the cost of fixing, poor Michael, what a lot to deal with for him, but I know he's doing fine, you did raise him after all.


Definitely a win win for everyone. I am thinking about opening up the fire place in our bedroom. I would put an electric fire in there. I think.his dad should at least help.him pay to fix it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The in laws have just finished eating. I will wait for James, he should be home in about 1 1/2 hours. Depending on trafgic that is.
> Bacon joint, potato, celriac root and parsnip mash with green beans. I took the beg the meat was cooked with pureed it up to.go on the meat. Will post the reciept in a bit.
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/spiced-christmas-gammon-membrillo-glaze


That is an excellent source of ideas, I find, Caren! How far does James travel on average in a day? I imagine it is not the distances that Kaye Jo's David has to cover. I thought I might try truck driving at one point, but I wanted Fale to come with me, and he was not keen!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sonja- I am very happy with the length- given that I just cast on till my straight needles could hold no more stitches- and I was only one stitch out to get my multiple of ten, still figuring out what I will pick up next- possibly the Gansey- the weather is cooling early this year, it seems.


I'm like that when I've finished a project , never know what to do next 
Trying to make a boy outfit but I'm not having much luck , picked up a ball of yarn just as it was getting dark thinking it was grey after I cast on and put the light on realised its a sage green colour but thought I'd continue since I quite like the colour but now I'm trying to think of a colour to go with it and wondering if the bottoms I'm making are big enough


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful julie - love the color. --- sam


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't watched them yet either, mainly because David is usually watching something else at the time, and I just haven't gotten around to watching on Netflix yet, I'll probably start on it soon though, I've always wanted to watch it.
> Gotta love Maggie Smith.


As I am inclined to say, the wealthy pee and pooh just the same as all the rest of us- it certainly is a different lifestyle from what most of us will ever have- I have loved the costuming, and still aver that it has been well acted.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is an excellent source of ideas, I find, Caren! How far does James travel on average in a day? I imagine it is not the distances that Kaye Jo's David has to cover. I thought I might try truck driving at one point, but I wanted Fale to come with me, and he was not keen!


some days 200 miles some less. Oh yes much less than Kaye Jo's David drives. I thought about driving truck but I would have been away from the kids too much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> My van is at the garage getting heater fixed....estimate is $450.....having to replace the radiator. Positive news for the day we are getting back a pretty big chunk from taxes so have $ to pay for it.
> 
> Grandson (age 19) came by this morning. I had invited him to come and pick out a belated birthday present from an online site for me to order. He is such a sweet young man and I am so proud of him. He is in school to become a EMT/paramedic (I can never remember which but is the one where he can do meds, etc.) We had a good chat about politics, school, and his mom and decision to leave her DH. Love that young man to pieces.


What a handsome young man he's the same age as my son ,your daughter looks lovely too Gwen . I hope they are doing alright . 
Glad to hear you have the money to pay for your van 
Did you manage to get your sewing machine picked up ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like it, either way it's very pretty.


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think I'd like to get the DVD's too. I missed the first two episodes and I wouldn't mind watching it right through again.


Might be a good time with it coming to an end, our local HiFi shop was selling out the early seasons at bargain prices! I really like the fact that you don't have to suffer through the ads!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, that is very pretty and I love the colour.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no that doesn't sound the best. Sending healing energy and love his way. Hugs for you too. Fingers crossed it will be not bad.


It's just a matter of taking one day at a time .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I really am not refraining from watching simply because it is popular, Julie, and, as you say, Downton has a very talented cast. I just find this whole genre a little hard to take. The rather prettified version of history just does not do it for me. Perhaps it is because both of my grandmothers (and I suspect most of the other female members of their families) went out 'in service' when they were only just in their teens, and the tales I heard from them were of lives far from comfortable. They were never in great houses such as Downton, but in middle-class households, but I doubt if the lives of servants were much different. I am not a great fan of historical fiction either, so I think it is just something that is not for me. Having said that, I am currently reading a Cadfael mystery: I think the history there is far enough removed for me to not mind too much about the lack of accuracy!
> 
> I love your cowl, it looks beautifully warm and soft! :thumbup:


That is a very valid reason, Chris! A bit too close to the bone. I tend to reject my English side, in preference for the Scottish and Welsh, but I know from what I have researched back in the family history, from the census records that various grandfathers and Gt grandfathers had servants- and I have no way of knowing what sort of employers they were. I do know that Granny Drysdale employed 8 people in total after Grandpa died, and until the family decreed that she stop, or they would have no inheritance at all, and moved her to Edinburgh. Always money, isn't it? Where it should be concern for the quality of life.
The cowl is going to be a great addition to my wardrobe.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's just a matter of taking one day at a time .


Sometimes harder than one thinks.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending lots of love her way and gentle hugs.


And the same from me. Am I right in thinking that they can remove the tumour and still leave her with her kidney? I hope that is the case. Long term dialysis is no fun for anyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending lots of love her way and gentle hugs.


Prayers from me too Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm like that when I've finished a project , never know what to do next
> Trying to make a boy outfit but I'm not having much luck , picked up a ball of yarn just as it was getting dark thinking it was grey after I cast on and put the light on realised its a sage green colour but thought I'd continue since I quite like the colour but now I'm trying to think of a colour to go with it and wondering if the bottoms I'm making are big enough


 :thumbup: I am putting off the Gansey just now- because I have to pick up the stitches around the sleeves (armholes) and that is never my favourite task- getting things even!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> some days 200 miles some less. Oh yes much less than Kaye Jo's David drives. I thought about driving truck but I would have been away from the kids too much.


Probably similar amounts of traffic though, and of course without the freeways of the States- much more cornering and negotiating through narrow spaces. Definitely not good to do when the children are young.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Purl2diva. .....Prayers and positive thought son the way from Canada for Brenda.

Gwen your daughter is beyond beautiful and your grandson is beyond handsome. Beautiful family.&#10084;

Julie I really like the cowl. RS or WS both are so pretty.&#128077;

Caren I am so happy that you are settling in so well. Poor Micheal will dad pay part of it?

I have knit to the point where I have separated to do the legs on the monster longies.

I feel the same way. Once a project is done I am at a loss of what to do unless I have another project started.

Daralene I will be trying the Swiffer cover again once the pants are done.&#128077; going for a few less stitches and a bit smaller so it will stretch on but fit firmly.&#9786;


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a very valid reason, Chris! A bit too close to the bone. I tend to reject my English side, in preference for the Scottish and Welsh, but I know from what I have researched back in the family history, from the census records that various grandfathers and Gt grandfathers had servants- and I have no way of knowing what sort of employers they were. I do know that Granny Drysdale employed 8 people in total after Grandpa died, and until the family decreed that she stop, or they would have no inheritance at all, and moved her to Edinburgh. Always money, isn't it? Where it should be concern for the quality of life.
> The cowl is going to be a great addition to my wardrobe.


Yes, it is fascinating to look into those lives. In some ways, my grandmothers benefitted from their time in service, in that they learned a good deal about cooking and household management, skills which stood them in good stead when they had homes of their own, and in one case at least, servants of their own. My husband's great-grandmother was less fortunate. We don't know the full story, but in the 1871 census, she appears as a 14-year old servant in a small household. 10 years later, she is living with her parents, along with her 9-year old daughter. At least her parents stood by her, which would not always have been the case.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Purl2diva. .....Prayers and positive thought son the way from Canada for Brenda.
> 
> Gwen your daughter is beyond beautiful and your grandson is beyond handsome. Beautiful family.❤
> 
> ...


This is going to be a great pair of monster pants!
And thanks, Mel!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is going to be a great pair of monster pants!
> And thanks, Mel!


No problem Julie👍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, it is fascinating to look into those lives. In some ways, my grandmothers benefitted from their time in service, in that they learned a good deal about cooking and household management, skills which stood them in good stead when they had homes of their own, and in one case at least, servants of their own. My husband's great-grandmother was less fortunate. We don't know the full story, but in the 1871 census, she appears as a 14-year old servant in a small household. 10 years later, she is living with her parents, along with her 9-year old daughter. At least her parents stood by her, which would not always have been the case.


That is sadly so often what happened- take the child out of the family- so they are vulnerable, and the father or one of the sons would have their way with them, and never accept that their actions were the cause. She was lucky her parents took her home, as you say it often would not have been the case.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of any of those shows, (Keeping up appearances, Vicar of Dibney or AB Fab.) We must have very different programing.
> 
> Have any of you watched Schitts Creek? The first season was quite funny. It's a CBC show


These are old UK shows, not current ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> No problem Julie👍


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's not to good today coughing up blood again . So will have to see what they say tomorrow about the chemo


Poor him & your whole family, such a stressful time for everyone. Hpe you get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder if that is pronounced the way it looks? --- sam


It sure is, re:Schitts Creek, the star is Eugene Levy & I think hes the main writer too. It was quite silly last season, lots of things you have to listen closely to catch

Gwen, your DD sure doesn't look old enough to have a 19 yr old son. Glad your tax refund will cover fixing the van, must have wheels!

Julie, beautiful cowl, both pattern & color. You always make the nicest things!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure is, re:Schitts Creek, the star is Eugene Levy & I think hes the main writer too. It was quite silly last season, lots of things you have to listen closely to catch
> 
> Gwen, your DD sure doesn't look old enough to have a 19 yr old son. Glad your tax refund will cover fixing the van, must have wheels!
> 
> Julie, beautiful cowl, both pattern & color. You always make the nicest things!


Thank you so much, Bonnie!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I am back again asking for prayers for my DDIL, Brenda, who is having surgery tomorrow to remove a stage one cancerous tumor from her ONE AND ONLY kidney. Needless to say, she is very scared about this. The doctors feel that it has been caught early enough so that she will need no after treatment. They will just monitor her every six months.
> 
> She is a lovely person and has brought so much happiness to my son and our family. She truly is like another daughter to us.
> 
> WI Joy


Oh!,no, poor girl, hope the surgery goes well & no further treatment is needed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I watched that. Eugene Levy is very funny.


He's such a goof, can say the craziest thing with a straight face!

He's in Best in Show & a Mighty Wind, both arer really funny,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Of course you can in fact you need to, as practice makes perfect and you need to be ready !


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I am back again asking for prayers for my DDIL, Brenda, who is having surgery tomorrow to remove a stage one cancerous tumor from her ONE AND ONLY kidney. Needless to say, she is very scared about this. The doctors feel that it has been caught early enough so that she will need no after treatment. They will just monitor her every six months.
> 
> She is a lovely person and has brought so much happiness to my son and our family. She truly is like another daughter to us.
> 
> WI Joy


Thank goodness it was caught at stage one, prayers that all goes to plan or even better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The in laws have just finished eating. I will wait for James, he should be home in about 1 1/2 hours. Depending on trafgic that is.
> Bacon joint, potato, celriac root and parsnip mash with green beans. I took the beg the meat was cooked with pureed it up to.go on the meat. Will post the reciept in a bit.
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/spiced-christmas-gammon-membrillo-glaze


Oh yum! That looks sooo good. I just put a pot of chili on to cook so that I can portion it into individual servings to put into the freezer for David to take on the road, I'm going to cook up some chicken and lemon &chive angel hair pasta with some veg and a light butter sauce to do the same thing with. I need a bigger freezer in order to really get a decent amount of stuff made up so that he has some variety though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we do. It was strange at first but, I.know someone and i get out lots with his Mum and his sister.


 And it sounds like you are having a fabulous time. 
Do you have to get a UK drivers license or can you use your New York one for a while? I've wondered about that for a while but forget to ask.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My DHs grandfather came from London in about 1908 & told the same kind of stories you heard from your relatives & my DH has no desire to go to the UK as those stories have left "a bad taste in his mouth" I would love to go at least to Scotland & Ireland where my ancestors came from & when that close it would be silly not to also see England.
I'm not sure what other jobs grandpa had but at one time he was the carriage driver for Mrs.Pankhurst. He left there & homesteaded here as he felt he could never get ahead there.



Kathleendoris said:


> I really am not refraining from watching simply because it is popular, Julie, and, as you say, Downton has a very talented cast. I just find this whole genre a little hard to take. The rather prettified version of history just does not do it for me. Perhaps it is because both of my grandmothers (and I suspect most of the other female members of their families) went out 'in service' when they were only just in their teens, and the tales I heard from them were of lives far from comfortable. They were never in great houses such as Downton, but in middle-class households, but I doubt if the lives of servants were much different. I am not a great fan of historical fiction either, so I think it is just something that is not for me. Having said that, I am currently reading a Cadfael mystery: I think the history there is far enough removed for me to not mind too much about the lack of accuracy!
> 
> I love your cowl, it looks beautifully warm and soft! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Might be a good time with it coming to an end, our local HiFi shop was selling out the early seasons at bargain prices! I really like the fact that you don't have to suffer through the ads!


I hate sitting to commercials so I DVR lots of shows so I can fast forward through them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Like all good deals must be there. Yes it is a good reason to visit.
> Oh never thought anout having you send it. Hmmmm


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's just a matter of taking one day at a time .


I guss that's the only way to cope but still hard. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Definitely a win win for everyone. I am thinking about opening up the fire place in our bedroom. I would put an electric fire in there. I think.his dad should at least help.him pay to fix it.


That would be a great idea, and it would give you a little extra localized heat when you need it too. As I say, DIY is in Carens DNA.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm like that when I've finished a project , never know what to do next
> Trying to make a boy outfit but I'm not having much luck , picked up a ball of yarn just as it was getting dark thinking it was grey after I cast on and put the light on realised its a sage green colour but thought I'd continue since I quite like the colour but now I'm trying to think of a colour to go with it and wondering if the bottoms I'm making are big enough


A grey or even a navy blue, cream?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here's Candy watching TV and thank goodness, this isn't an animal show.


~~~ :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> some days 200 miles some less. Oh yes much less than Kaye Jo's David drives. I thought about driving truck but I would have been away from the kids too much.


I thought about it for a few minutes and realized that I get lost wayyyy to easy, even with gps, I'd be a mess. And I also get too easily sidetracked, I could not drive for 11 hours a day like David and Kathy do, it'd be dangerous for everyone else on the road, not to say the least of whatever load I was hauling.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got this link in my email today, a very cute sweater. These lots of other free patterns there too, I haven't gone through them yet.

http://www.loveknitting.com/us/heres-my-heart-cardi-in-cascade-cherub-dk-dk286-downloadable-pdf?utm_content=NA&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=170216_LKLOVES&utm_source=Loveknitting&omhide=true


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think a total of 8, so you have 2 more to go. I will so miss it.


~~~Me, too! I secretly think it will be extended by someone....there is too much interesting history to leave it now. Where are we now? About 1925? From 1925 to 2016....SO much history to cover!

I just pre-ordered my Harry Potter book.....see....even that didn't stay "ended". Actually, I thought the very ending of book 7 was fairly weak. It read to me like she got tired of writing so just closed everything down. I felt the same about the end of The Hunger Games. Disappointing ending.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I'm glad you decided to stay safe at home, hope Bill gets home safe.
> The orchids are beautiful. I've never tried to grow one.. My orange Christmas cactus is loaded with blooms again, they seem to really like my house.
> 
> Tami, my condolences to your family on the loss of your BIL, at least he's no longer in pain.
> ...


~~~I love Lilly of the Valley flowers! We had a huge patch of them growing up. Loved to pick them. We have a small patch of them at the "new" cottage. Hope they spread.

I have a question.....I saw a neck-pillow sized knitted pencil. It was free on LoveKnitting, so I ordered it. Every time I tried to download it...."not available". LoveKnitting finally told me it is no longer available. I haven't been able to find anything on the Internet.
Does anyone know of such a pattern? Have the pattern? Can guide me to where I might be able to obtain it? Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really depends if you like period drama, I know a number who prefer Upstairs Downstairs, which does have some similarities. The 'Big Houses' that are the backdrop in the main, I love seeing. And I reckon the acting is really good, especially the older women.


~~~One aspect of Downton Abbey that I really like, is that the story does have a strong focus on the changing societal attitudes and behaviors. Having noticed such a huge change between myself and my mom, it is interesting to see how society shapes our lives. And the struggles between generations dealing with the issues.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Later!!!! I want to get the current one done before considering taking pictures. I will still have one more to make for the little ones and one to make for a donation/fundraiser item.


~~~Do you have a source for the pattern?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> National drink wine day is Feb 18, can I start early? lol


~~~I think you can...just to make sure you get it right! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fingers crossed that everything goes through smoothly Margaret


~~~DITTO!
:thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think that should be turned into International Drink Wine Day. What the heck, I will force myself to have a glass tomorrow anyway, just to demonstrate solidarity!


~~~Absolutely! All in the cause of global harmony! We are a good group! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is sadly so often what happened- take the child out of the family- so they are vulnerable, and the father or one of the sons would have their way with them, and never accept that their actions were the cause. She was lucky her parents took her home, as you say it often would not have been the case.


From what we can see, it may not have been an employer who was to blame, except perhaps in not giving sufficient thought to her welfare. She seems to have worked for a youngish, recently married couple, so certainly no son of the family could have been involved. It may have been a fellow servant, or simply someone she met while working there. But such a young girl, away from her family, would inevitably have been very vulnerable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank goodness it was caught at stage one, prayers that all goes to plan or even better.


I was not sure what the stages are- glad it is that way round! Prayers from me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DHs grandfather came from London in about 1908 & told the same kind of stories you heard from your relatives & my DH has no desire to go to the UK as those stories have left "a bad taste in his mouth" I would love to go at least to Scotland & Ireland where my ancestors came from & when that close it would be silly not to also see England.
> I'm not sure what other jobs grandpa had but at one time he was the carriage driver for Mrs.Pankhurst. He left there & homesteaded here as he felt he could never get ahead there.


The suffragette?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The grandkids are 19, 16,15,12, and 10 years of age.



Lurker 2 said:


> Good looking pair, Gwen- hadn't realised the DD's children were so grown up. Hope nothing else goes wrong with the van- lucky that the money was there at the right time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely! All in the cause of global harmony! We are a good group! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well laptop needs plugged in, and I need to go make the chicken and bake some cookies to take to David's boss' on Friday. 
See you all in a few hours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In my prayers immediately WI Joy. I'm sure she is frightened having only one kidney. Sending her prayers for peace, comfort, and healing as she goes through this ordeal.

Love your new avatar . What a wonderful smile you have; just radiates joy and love.



purl2diva said:


> I am back again asking for prayers for my DDIL, Brenda, who is having surgery tomorrow to remove a stage one cancerous tumor from her ONE AND ONLY kidney. Needless to say, she is very scared about this. The doctors feel that it has been caught early enough so that she will need no after treatment. They will just monitor her every six months.
> 
> She is a lovely person and has brought so much happiness to my son and our family. She truly is like another daughter to us.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She gets that a lot Sam. She was 17 when she had him.


thewren said:


> you daughter doesn't look old enough to have a son that old - quite a handsome lad. good luck in his studies. --- sam


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DHs grandfather came from London in about 1908 & told the same kind of stories you heard from your relatives & my DH has no desire to go to the UK as those stories have left "a bad taste in his mouth" I would love to go at least to Scotland & Ireland where my ancestors came from & when that close it would be silly not to also see England.
> I'm not sure what other jobs grandpa had but at one time he was the carriage driver for Mrs.Pankhurst. He left there & homesteaded here as he felt he could never get ahead there.


My grandparents all had siblings who left to settle in the US or Canada, and the Canadian side at least thrived. My parents were on the point of going out to join a Canadian cousin when I was 6-months old, but sadly, the cousin was killed in an accident and they called it off. I recently made contact with that cousin's son, who is a few months older than me. I suppose both our lives would have been very different had his father lived.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja I am so sorry your DS is having difficulty with this current treatment. Extra prayers being said for him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate sitting to commercials so I DVR lots of shows so I can fast forward through them.


That was something Fale used to do for me- back in the days when I was studying for my BA - he used to watch my favourite Soapie, editing out the commercials for me, so when I got home I was able to relax with it. He was so proud when I graduated that my surname was his, not my dad's name. I had a really good recorder set up, so I could edit things when necessary- but it all got stolen in a Burglary. Back then it was all Video Cassettes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes this is the grandson that went hiking with my DH and Hannah. I am so, so proud of him. He truly is compassionate and has a good head on his shoulders. He's also very calm and has a good sense of humor. Gee...one might think I'm proud of him. LOL


Poledra65 said:


> OUCH! But great that the tax refund will cover it.
> Is this the grandson that went hiking with Hannah and her dad?
> DD is very pretty, DGS is a handsome young lad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~One aspect of Downton Abbey that I really like, is that the story does have a strong focus on the changing societal attitudes and behaviors. Having noticed such a huge change between myself and my mom, it is interesting to see how society shapes our lives. And the struggles between generations dealing with the issues.


I felt that was a definite positive to the series.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is blessed to look younger than she is. Six years ago when Hannah was in an accident she was the one to get to the scene first and the police officer wouldn't believe she was then 30 years old and had to show him her driver's license to prove she wasn't the same age as Hannah who was at the time 16.
She is the one that also runs marathons. Has 5 kids.



budasha said:


> Gwen, she doesn't look old enough to have a son. She looks to be the same age as him. Very nice picture of the two of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How about a tan color?


Swedenme said:


> I'm like that when I've finished a project , never know what to do next
> Trying to make a boy outfit but I'm not having much luck , picked up a ball of yarn just as it was getting dark thinking it was grey after I cast on and put the light on realised its a sage green colour but thought I'd continue since I quite like the colour but now I'm trying to think of a colour to go with it and wondering if the bottoms I'm making are big enough


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> A grey or even a navy blue, cream?


I was thinking cream or beige maybe using the sage green on the cuffed parts 
More than likely something else completely different by the time I get round to knitting the top


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Maggie Smith is such a delight to watch.


~~~Oh YES she is! She is so funny....in unfunny scenes. Her scenes are among my favorites!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I did pick up the machine on Monday. Haven't given it a try yet as I still don't have the craft room readied for it. I've not worked much in there this week as I 've had a few aches & pains. Nothing serious; just this crazy weather making Uncle Arthur's visit a bit uncomfortable. LOL


Swedenme said:


> What a handsome young man he's the same age as my son ,your daughter looks lovely too Gwen . I hope they are doing alright .
> Glad to hear you have the money to pay for your van
> Did you manage to get your sewing machine picked up ?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment on the DD and DGS. 
I love the monster pants you knit and these look like another great start. Wish I had a grandbaby I could make some for....maybe someday my other two girls will have children.



gagesmom said:


> Purl2diva. .....Prayers and positive thought son the way from Canada for Brenda.
> 
> Gwen your daughter is beyond beautiful and your grandson is beyond handsome. Beautiful family.❤
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Me, too! I secretly think it will be extended by someone....there is too much interesting history to leave it now. Where are we now? About 1925? From 1925 to 2016....SO much history to cover!
> 
> I just pre-ordered my Harry Potter book.....see....even that didn't stay "ended". Actually, I thought the very ending of book 7 was fairly weak. It read to me like she got tired of writing so just closed everything down. I felt the same about the end of The Hunger Games. Disappointing ending.


There is talk of bringing it back and 20 years gone by . So that would mean the likes Maggie Smiths character would be long gone


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, what a hoot that is. I love everything about period dramas, clothes, relationships, landscapes, on and on. So glad you got the final DVD. I don't think I've seen that one yet. Will check Simply June as it isn't on Netflix or Amazon yet and SimplyJune.come is free for me. :thumbup:
> http://www.simplyjune.org/2015/12/downton-abbey-6-christmas-episode.html
> 
> Just click on the spot where she tells you. Not sure if this works in other countries.
> ...


~~~great site! Thanks!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> She gets that a lot Sam. She was 17 when she had him.


She looks amazing! Five kids, and more than her share of problems, too. She must have VERY good genes! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> From what we can see, it may not have been an employer who was to blame, except perhaps in not giving sufficient thought to her welfare. She seems to have worked for a youngish, recently married couple, so certainly no son of the family could have been involved. It may have been a fellow servant, or simply someone she met while working there. But such a young girl, away from her family, would inevitably have been very vulnerable.


One of those mysteries that will probably never be solved- I am so glad her parents stood by her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The grandkids are 19, 16,15,12, and 10 years of age.


And all still very vulnerable ages- I hope DD is not having qualms about her course of action.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is talk of bringing it back and 20 years gone by . So that would mean the likes Maggie Smiths character would be long gone


Sometimes it is best to accept that it had drawn to an end- how could the likes of Maggie Smith be replaced?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> today is 'Random Acts of Kindness Day'. Theres no better time to help a pensioner to cross the road than on Random Acts Of Kindness Day. Of course, crossing assistance is only one of the ways that you can show kindness and assistance to those around you  get creative in finding small ways to make a difference and to make somebody smile!
> 
> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: I used "Random Acts of Kindness" in my classes a lot. I developed a variety of activities around the thought. A GREAT thought, if you ask me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum! That looks sooo good. I just put a pot of chili on to cook so that I can portion it into individual servings to put into the freezer for David to take on the road, I'm going to cook up some chicken and lemon &chive angel hair pasta with some veg and a light butter sauce to do the same thing with. I need a bigger freezer in order to really get a decent amount of stuff made up so that he has some variety though.


That sounds good. James has not had chilli, I told him I will some soon
I agree a big freezer is needed forva good variety.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And it sounds like you are having a fabulous time.
> Do you have to get a UK drivers license or can you use your New York one for a while? I've wondered about that for a while but forget to ask.


I would have to get a UK licence I think. I walk, use public transport or James drives.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be a great idea, and it would give you a little extra localized heat when you need it too. As I say, DIY is in Carens DNA.


😆😆👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I thought about it for a few minutes and realized that I get lost wayyyy to easy, even with gps, I'd be a mess. And I also get too easily sidetracked, I could not drive for 11 hours a day like David and Kathy do, it'd be dangerous for everyone else on the road, not to say the least of whatever load I was hauling.


James is gigling as I read your post. The hours are long, I would likely get sidetracked too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

'Cadfael is the name given to the TV series adapted from The Cadfael Chronicles novels written by Ellis Peters. It was produced by the ITV Central between 1994 and 1998. The series was broadcast on the ITV network in the UK, and starred Derek Jacobi as the medieval detective. They were aired in the US as part of the Mystery! series'



Kathleendoris said:


> I really am not refraining from watching simply because it is popular, Julie, and, as you say, Downton has a very talented cast. I just find this whole genre a little hard to take. The rather prettified version of history just does not do it for me. Perhaps it is because both of my grandmothers (and I suspect most of the other female members of their families) went out 'in service' when they were only just in their teens, and the tales I heard from them were of lives far from comfortable. They were never in great houses such as Downton, but in middle-class households, but I doubt if the lives of servants were much different. I am not a great fan of historical fiction either, so I think it is just something that is not for me. Having said that, I am currently reading a Cadfael mystery: I think the history there is far enough removed for me to not mind too much about the lack of accuracy!
> 
> I love your cowl, it looks beautifully warm and soft! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all your worry will be for naught sonja - it will be beautiful as are all the other items you have knit. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm like that when I've finished a project , never know what to do next
> Trying to make a boy outfit but I'm not having much luck , picked up a ball of yarn just as it was getting dark thinking it was grey after I cast on and put the light on realised its a sage green colour but thought I'd continue since I quite like the colour but now I'm trying to think of a colour to go with it and wondering if the bottoms I'm making are big enough


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

amen - and again amen. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate sitting to commercials so I DVR lots of shows so I can fast forward through them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's not to good today coughing up blood again . So will have to see what they say tomorrow about the chemo


~~~Sending strength & good wishes.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> 'Cadfael is the name given to the TV series adapted from The Cadfael Chronicles novels written by Ellis Peters. It was produced by the ITV Central between 1994 and 1998. The series was broadcast on the ITV network in the UK, and starred Derek Jacobi as the medieval detective. They were aired in the US as part of the Mystery! series'


That's right. I really enjoyed the TV series, which, as you say, starred Derek Jacobi, a brilliant actor. The series, to be honest, was better than the books, but they still make a relaxing read.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your cowl is gorgeous Julie should keep the chill away come winter


~~~ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My van is at the garage getting heater fixed....estimate is $450.....having to replace the radiator. Positive news for the day we are getting back a pretty big chunk from taxes so have $ to pay for it.
> 
> Grandson (age 19) came by this morning. I had invited him to come and pick out a belated birthday present from an online site for me to order. He is such a sweet young man and I am so proud of him. He is in school to become a EMT/paramedic (I can never remember which but is the one where he can do meds, etc.) We had a good chat about politics, school, and his mom and decision to leave her DH. Love that young man to pieces.


~~~He looks like a very nice young man! He really got gussied up for a visit to his g'ma!

And your daughter is beautiful!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That's right. I really enjoyed the TV series, which, as you say, starred Derek Jacobi, a brilliant actor. The series, to be honest, was better than the books, but they still make a relaxing read.


I must have a look for it- when I have earned some more vouchers! Usually it is the other way round, isn't it? That the book is far better than the film, or series!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I am back again asking for prayers for my DDIL, Brenda, who is having surgery tomorrow to remove a stage one cancerous tumor from her ONE AND ONLY kidney. Needless to say, she is very scared about this. The doctors feel that it has been caught early enough so that she will need no after treatment. They will just monitor her every six months.
> 
> She is a lovely person and has brought so much happiness to my son and our family. She truly is like another daughter to us.
> 
> WI Joy


~~~Sending truck-loads of healing energies and prayers for a successful surgery!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> 'Cadfael is the name given to the TV series adapted from The Cadfael Chronicles novels written by Ellis Peters. It was produced by the ITV Central between 1994 and 1998. The series was broadcast on the ITV network in the UK, and starred Derek Jacobi as the medieval detective. They were aired in the US as part of the Mystery! series'


I have not read the books but did enjoy the tv series seen a couple of repeats recently a bit dated but still enjoyed them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> all your worry will be for naught sonja - it will be beautiful as are all the other items you have knit. --- sam


Hope so but got a feeling they are going to be to small for what I want 
Oh well I can always knit another pair , should have gone for a pattern rather than just make my own


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes this is the grandson that went hiking with my DH and Hannah. I am so, so proud of him. He truly is compassionate and has a good head on his shoulders. He's also very calm and has a good sense of humor. Gee...one might think I'm proud of him. LOL


~~~As you should be!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is blessed to look younger than she is. Six years ago when Hannah was in an accident she was the one to get to the scene first and the police officer wouldn't believe she was then 30 years old and had to show him her driver's license to prove she wasn't the same age as Hannah who was at the time 16.
> She is the one that also runs marathons. Has 5 kids.


She has 5 kids??? Wow. She deserves a great big hug,.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. I registered with YouTube so I think I'm set!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love cowl, color is that of Kim Novak's eyes!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

WIJoy, healing energy sent for DDIL Brenda. Of course she is scared. Hugs for both of you.
Gwen, agree with Sam, your gauge tee does not look old enough to have son that age. She is beautiful and he is handsome.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, that cowl is gorgeous. Great that you can wear it both ways. I love it the first way but still beautiful and totally different on the other side. You have two cowls for the price of one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so sorry to hear your son is having trouble with this chemo treatment. Sending you both love and hope they can help him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love cowl, color is that of Kim Novak's eyes!


So you've said, Joy, but this time I have some idea of who you mean, but we won't conjure up the damage she has done to herself and her looks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, that cowl is gorgeous. Great that you can wear it both ways. I love it the first way but still beautiful and totally different on the other side. You have two cowls for the price of one.


Perhaps! I am thinking of letting it curl! And thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey you crocheters - here is a free ebook. --- sam

http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Basics/Different-Crochet-Stitches-Learn-Crochet-Something-New-Free-Crochet-Patterns-2-free-eBook


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My van is at the garage getting heater fixed....estimate is $450.....having to replace the radiator. Positive news for the day we are getting back a pretty big chunk from taxes so have $ to pay for it.
> 
> Grandson (age 19) came by this morning. I had invited him to come and pick out a belated birthday present from an online site for me to order. He is such a sweet young man and I am so proud of him. He is in school to become a EMT/paramedic (I can never remember which but is the one where he can do meds, etc.) We had a good chat about politics, school, and his mom and decision to leave her DH. Love that young man to pieces.


Lovely photo of the 2 of them. DD is gorgeous and how wonderful and caring that your DGS wants to help others when in extreme need. We need more young men like him. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I love those Lily of the Valley socks. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We live with his parents. None of them are DIY handy, we talk over what needs fixing and such. I do what I can or suggest ideas where we can get it done. Mostly it is little stuff like painting or dusting areas they can not reach. I get to cook, try out new reciepts even some new foods.
> 
> Normally Michael.woykd have a deductable but..... His father didn't think.he needed full covetage. Indurance will pay for the briken headlight though. 😕😯😐


Oh no, thanks to dad he doesn't have full coverage. :roll:

His parents must love you for all you are doing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, I sure hope the sale goes through with no problems. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i wonder if that is pronounced the way it looks? --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I think so, but then I'm not sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I am back again asking for prayers for my DDIL, Brenda, who is having surgery tomorrow to remove a stage one cancerous tumor from her ONE AND ONLY kidney. Needless to say, she is very scared about this. The doctors feel that it has been caught early enough so that she will need no after treatment. They will just monitor her every six months.
> 
> She is a lovely person and has brought so much happiness to my son and our family. She truly is like another daughter to us.
> 
> WI Joy


Oh my goodness. Prayers for her. How scary for her but thankfully the doctors feel it is early. May it turn out for the best.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....he was "gussed up" for last spring's prom. He had on his running clothes when he came here. He is a runner like his mom. In fact the last marathon they both ran was in Savannah GA. Both will be doing one in South Carolina in I think is March.

Talked to DD just a bit ago and am going over on Friday morning to see the new home and she said she would fill me in on what all is going on since the move. Long story real short is DSIL is changing his tune as of yesterday....saying "the right things" but thank God DD said she recognizes his words are easy to say but she really doesn't think he has what it takes to change...and won't for a long long time if ever. Said it would take many, many , many months before she would begin to take him seriously. Told him that regardless of whether they are together or not she hoped he would get help. 
She is staying strong.

Don't know about you folks but this week seems to have flown by. The weather is playing havoc with my left knee; very painful. I can bend my knee but hurts like the dickens then to straighten it out. I'll be glad when both the knee and the weather settles down. Hey....mother nature are you listening?!?

Wheel of Fortune is on so I'm sliding out to watch it and Jeopardy. Will TTYL.

and that she really


cmaliza said:


> ~~~He looks like a very nice young man! He really got gussied up for a visit to his g'ma!
> 
> And your daughter is beautiful!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The in laws have just finished eating. I will wait for James, he should be home in about 1 1/2 hours. Depending on trafgic that is.
> Bacon joint, potato, celriac root and parsnip mash with green beans. I took the beg the meat was cooked with pureed it up to.go on the meat. Will post the reciept in a bit.
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/spiced-christmas-gammon-membrillo-glaze


Now I know they love you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> And the same from me. Am I right in thinking that they can remove the tumour and still leave her with her kidney? I hope that is the case. Long term dialysis is no fun for anyone.


Can she qualify for a kidney transplant?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Purl2diva. .....Prayers and positive thought son the way from Canada for Brenda.
> 
> Gwen your daughter is beyond beautiful and your grandson is beyond handsome. Beautiful family.❤
> 
> ...


Those are coming along nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, it is fascinating to look into those lives. In some ways, my grandmothers benefitted from their time in service, in that they learned a good deal about cooking and household management, skills which stood them in good stead when they had homes of their own, and in one case at least, servants of their own. My husband's great-grandmother was less fortunate. We don't know the full story, but in the 1871 census, she appears as a 14-year old servant in a small household. 10 years later, she is living with her parents, along with her 9-year old daughter. At least her parents stood by her, which would not always have been the case.


So sad what happened to your relative. Sometimes the family histories are filled with tragedy. Both my grandparents on my father's side were sent over to Canada to work. Grandpa worked for a farmer and grandma was too little at first but her older sister worked and then she did too. Of course I don't really know what they did with 2 or 3 yr. olds. The older sister had a happy life but grandma seemed quite bitter. Must say that although she never had much money with grandpa being a gardener, she sure knew how to set a fancy table and cook up a big meal and always had a roomer living at the house. Grandpa was raised without love and talked of being smacked. I never met a man more thankful for his family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure is, re:Schitts Creek, the star is Eugene Levy & I think hes the main writer too. It was quite silly last season, lots of things you have to listen closely to catch
> 
> Gwen, your DD sure doesn't look old enough to have a 19 yr old son. Glad your tax refund will cover fixing the van, must have wheels!
> 
> Julie, beautiful cowl, both pattern & color. You always make the nicest things!


Going to see if I can find it online.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> That's right. I really enjoyed the TV series, which, as you say, starred Derek Jacobi, a brilliant actor. The series, to be honest, was better than the books, but they still make a relaxing read.


I liked that series also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....he was "gussed up" for last spring's prom. He had on his running clothes when he came here. He is a runner like his mom. In fact the last marathon they both ran was in Savannah GA. Both will be doing one in South Carolina in I think is March.
> 
> Talked to DD just a bit ago and am going over on Friday morning to see the new home and she said she would fill me in on what all is going on since the move. Long story real short is DSIL is changing his tune as of yesterday....saying "the right things" but thank God DD said she recognizes his words are easy to say but she really doesn't think he has what it takes to change...and won't for a long long time if ever. Said it would take many, many , many months before she would begin to take him seriously. Told him that regardless of whether they are together or not she hoped he would get help.
> She is staying strong.
> ...


Gwen and Ohio Joy, sounds like you both have such wonderful daughters and so thankful they are also strong enough to get rid of the abuse in their lives. :thumbup: It isn't easy to go through but often for the best before more damage is done to the children.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been knitting and knitting and napping and napping. :XD: :XD: :XD: Now it's time to get on the move. DH is home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The suffragette?


Yes, we have a photo with him driving her carriage


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My grandparents all had siblings who left to settle in the US or Canada, and the Canadian side at least thrived. My parents were on the point of going out to join a Canadian cousin when I was 6-months old, but sadly, the cousin was killed in an accident and they called it off. I recently made contact with that cousin's son, who is a few months older than me. I suppose both our lives would have been very different had his father lived.


My father died when I was 7, mom remarried to a man who was originally from here but was our neighbor at the time. His mom got sick & they decided to move here. I think my life & my kids lives would be very different had we stayed in Ontario. I think we have a much better life than many of my relatives in the east & I know my boys have much better jobs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is blessed to look younger than she is. Six years ago when Hannah was in an accident she was the one to get to the scene first and the police officer wouldn't believe she was then 30 years old and had to show him her driver's license to prove she wasn't the same age as Hannah who was at the time 16.
> She is the one that also runs marathons. Has 5 kids.


She must sure be a busy woman.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been having a " finish up day " today. 
I finished a hat I've been working on for my aunt who we hope to go see next week, she lives about 3 hrs from Banff. I had to do like Sonja & knit really fast as I was running out of yarn. It's a felted hat, still have to do the felting. It's made with 2 strands & I had to knit the last round with only one to have enough & I skipped 2 rounds between the decrease rounds, it looks OK so hopefully it will felt OK. I couldn't find my 9mm circular so used a 10mm, that why I ran out.

I was given a big ball of the ugliest yellow( for the former farm kids in the group, I would call it scours yellow-for the city folks, scours is a viral diarrhea disease calfs get) I know I'd never make anything from it so decided if I'm going to felt the hat I would roll it into dryer balls & do them at the same time.
I knit a couple of Gypseycream Teddy bears a while ago but didn't put them together yet, now I'm gong to get that done. I have one stuffed now, just have to sew the pieces together, the second one, I will have to wait to do the head as I've discovered I only had one nose left so ordered some more from EBay as there's no place to get them here.

DH is leaving in the morning to go snowmobiling in the mountains for a few days, probably be home Sunday night He's going with 4 cousins. I know he will be careful but there have been people caught in avalanches.
So I still worry.
It was really warm here again today, just below freezing, sure is a strange winter.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*WI Joy*, I've been praying for your DDIL and her surgery that she would have the best possible doctors and assistants, with complete and totally uneventful recovery.

*Sonja*, I am praying for your son's symptoms today to be totally removed from him and that God will grant a full recovery through all this pain and stress that he's been enduring, asking for full and complete recovery as soon as possible so that he may find so many blessing in his life that they may be beyond counting. And praying for peace and strength for all of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *WI Joy*, I've been praying for your DDIL and her surgery that she would have the best possible doctors and assistants, with complete and totally uneventful recovery.
> 
> *Sonja*, I am praying for your son's symptoms today to be totally removed from him and that God will grant a full recovery through all this pain and stress that he's been enduring, asking for full and complete recovery as soon as possible so that he may find so many blessing in his life that they may be beyond counting. And praying for peace and strength for all of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm adding my voice to Joy's in prayer!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes this is the grandson that went hiking with my DH and Hannah. I am so, so proud of him. He truly is compassionate and has a good head on his shoulders. He's also very calm and has a good sense of humor. Gee...one might think I'm proud of him. LOL


I thought so, but wow, what a difference a haircut and 2 years makes.  You are entitled, he's a young man to be proud of.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking cream or beige maybe using the sage green on the cuffed parts
> More than likely something else completely different by the time I get round to knitting the top


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Make that 3 of us....joining you also


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm adding my voice to Joy's in prayer!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Make that 3 of us....joining you also


More Prayers and hugs coming your way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is talk of bringing it back and 20 years gone by . So that would mean the likes Maggie Smiths character would be long gone


Unless of course, she had a philosophers stone. 
It was released as a stage production and then the script is being released soon as a book. I have put it in my Amazon cart to pre-order when taxes come in. Thank you Carol for bringing it up, I had no idea, I'm so excited. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami...So sorry to hear of your loss and all the confusion you and DH have gone through this past week. Sending hugs your way.


I am not sure where I left off, so I will thank you now, just in case I haven't already!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He came here today and seemed well . I think he's tolerated this round of chemo very well , but he's back there on Thursday so it's just a case of seeing how it goes


I will be keeping him in my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I'm glad you decided to stay safe at home, hope Bill gets home safe.
> The orchids are beautiful. I've never tried to grow one.. My orange Christmas cactus is loaded with blooms again, they seem to really like my house.
> 
> Tami, my condolences to your family on the loss of your BIL, at least he's no longer in pain.
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie.

I saw those socks, too! Beautiful, but I don't think I will tackle them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> hopefully he will continue to do well with this chemo & it will do its job. Fingers crossed!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive never watched it either Bonnie I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one who hadn't watched it


I have seen one episode, mostly because DH left it on that channel when he went to bed, and it came on after.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was the weather's fault that you messed up the hotel and the card....having had sunshine the previous day just totally blew your mind! Glad you did have a nice get together.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds good. James has not had chilli, I told him I will some soon
> I agree a big freezer is needed forva good variety.


That is my big goal for this year, to get an upright freezer, my little chest freezer is a pain to dig stuff out of as well as being too small. I found a whole chicken (no, I didn't put a live chicken in the freezer, I got it at the grocery store) that I couldn't find for the last month or so. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, too funny, because we have all been there!
> Tami, condolences to you and family. I'm glad he didn't suffer further.
> Daralene, so glad you cancelled appointments. Love your orchids. Sometimes I get lucky with them too.
> Walked Maya an hour and 15 minutes this morning. Then went to library and came home and fell asleep reading!
> ...


Thank you.
That was a long walk! I think you deserved the nap.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> James is gigling as I read your post. The hours are long, I would likely get sidetracked too.


 :XD: We could drive together, then the world would really be in trouble, I don't think they are ready for the likes of us together on the roads in a semi yet. lolol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I would be very happy for my pattern to be used (or even use the workshop). My heel pattern can be done toe up or cuff down so people could do the leg and then the heel if wanted to do cuff down. And then just do the heel at KAP. (assuming here that participants can already knit in the round of course).
> Cuff down someone would need to teach kitchener.
> 
> My magic loop workshop includes fingerless mittens (but easy to just add a toe to the top to get mittens).
> ...


I can certainly teach the kitchener. I don't even think about it anymore. If Sheepy makes it to knitting tomorrow, I will try to talk to her about the workshops. She had cataract surgery today. She is planning on attending tomorrow, but we will see how her follow up goes before hand.

We will do a basic crochet class. Kathy is doing a display board of different heels. She said she only needs a short amount of time to explain them. So we could maybe do a mitten and baby sock workshop if enough of the homework could be done. I would be happy to tweak my version of the Christmas stocking that I wrote when I made Damien's stocking. As is, it really assumes you can knit socks, so I would have to flesh it out a bit, but that really wouldn't be hard. I do short row heels, but any heel would work for the Christmas Stockings. I will take a look at your workshop. It hasn't been something I thought about, since I have been knitting socks so long. And who knows, I might find I like toe up with your heel!

For those who have already attended KAP, do you think that would be cramming too much into the day Saturday? Oh, and Mary is teaching her box on Friday again. I really like doing it! I have Tina thinking about what she can do for a class/es on Friday evening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And yes I am still here- been busy so still working on catching up- noting for summary but not commenting here. Only 15 pages left to catch up (noty looked at a digest for a week). ANd I've now got so much to knit Elizabeth- most with cables so can't do on the computer
> 
> Been running round signing things for the move. Our new place is going ahead as planned for 10th March with no problems so far.
> We have a contract on our old place- they have 12 hours left in which they can pull out for no reason. However it is subject to settlement of there place on the 23rd March- and because of this there is the potential for it to fall through at the last minute if the buyer of there place pulls out at the last minute. However it goes no further back than this so not a long chain.


Congratulations! That has been a really fast move!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry that he's passed, but glad that he didn't linger and suffer. Now hopefully you all can move through the grieving process knowing that he's at piece.
> HUGS!!!


Thank you. We got the details this evening. Everything will be on Saturday, so we will leave VERY early Saturday morning for the 2 1/2 hour drive, then come home Saturday evening sometime. DD, Damien and Arriana will ride down with us. DS has to do paperwork tomorrow, and get the okay to take the day off for the funeral, but is also planning to go, as will his wife. Don't know about their 2 boys. And I don't know if DDIL will go if he isn't allowed to take the day off. I don't think they will give him any problems about it, but as he has just started the full time position, a month ago, part time with them for a couple of years, they might not be happy about it. They will drive separately, as none of us own anything that will hold 9, including the car seat for Arriana! And I'm not going to try to rent a 15 passenger van for the day!

Then on Sunday, we are planning to take everyone up to Dearborn, Michigan to the Henry Ford Museum for the day. They are having a special event with some of the engine compartments on the old cars open so you can see the engines. We thought all the guys would enjoy that. Even DD's SO is going. He usually wiggles out of "family" events. I will say, he is working very hard to support DD & the kids. And is going to school at the same time, so he has little time for extras. We love him. He is so good to them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are gorgeous- but at $11 just for the pattern I might give them a miss too!


 :shock: I only looked at the socks. Never looked to see about the pattern, since I knew I would never try them. But I guess since they are so intricate, it would be worth the price if you REALLY wanted to knit them! Just think of the County Fair ribbons you could win with those!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami - my condolences to you and the family.
> 
> Swedenme - glad that chemo is being tolerated okay by your son's system. Hope it's does it's job thoroughly.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your DH might not be too happy with you heading to ed tonight.


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> National drink wine day is Feb 18, can I start early? lol


Sure. Have one for me, please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tami my condolences on Dbil's passing. Hugs.
> 
> I haven't seen Downtown Abbey either.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hugs to you and all your family at this time. Safe travels for the farewell, when it is organised.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot put one up for people to copy as my program is so old. Okay for me, now, but will be converting a lot of files when I eventually can upgrade to newer.


 :thumbup: Thank you for the thought, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Love orchids, but they never flower for me after the ones I bring home are gone.
> 
> Weather here is hot and sticky again, got nothing from the storm last night, other than a fright. Tomorrow is forecast to be 32C with high humidity. Storms forecast for weekend.
> 
> ...


Nice of the upstairs neighbors to share their dinner with you! Will pray the possible hole was a shadow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear this, but as you say glad he is no longer in pain. HUGS


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping all goes well with the echo. We want you healthy. I'm sure it is difficult waiting and so stressful since the first test.
> 
> The orchids do take patience though as it can be a whole year till they bloom again and one I even waited 2 years, but then when they bloom they last for 2-6 months. The problem is that they are rather ugly in between. Some have to have the stalk cut back and others bloom from the stalk the next year but I really must get a book and learn what I am doing. Just picked up a few tidbits from the orchid show. Apparently different orchids need different soils, so I've never repotted any of mine. I should take photos with me to the orchid show so they can tell me which soil I need for which one.


Taking photos with you to the orchid show would be a great idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I was a bit worried at first, James's parents are very nice and happy that I don't mind helping out.
> The car seems to have more wrong each time Michael gets a call. He was just told that in addition to the radiator and fender the tie rods need replacing. Poor fellow.


Not enough insurance? Yes, looking at the photo you posted, it doesn't surprise me that the tie rods need replacing, and maybe more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonder what this yarn feels like --- sam
> 
> http://www.eknittingneedles.com/collections/dk-weight-yarn/products/brown-sheep-cotton-fleece-dk-yarn?utm_source=eKnittingNeedles.com&utm_campaign=e3afbfb12d-Woolridge_Feb_17_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_586daae361-e3afbfb12d-21634901&mc_cid=e3afbfb12d&mc_eid=a1ff37461d


oooooo that looks so soft!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is always the final proof, isn't it- how it feels and handles!
> 
> I have just finished a cowl which I will never know the exact fibre content, as my Chinese is non-existent- the ball band reads Alpaca Wool, but there is a third percentage which I am thinking is probably Acrylic- however it is lovely and soft, and a beautiful colour.


Can you pull up the yarn website, then use Google Translate to tell you the content?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's not to good today coughing up blood again . So will have to see what they say tomorrow about the chemo


 :thumbdown: More prayers sent his way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> so sorry for you loss tami but i agree - there was no reason for him to linger and be in pain. --- sam


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is always the final proof, isn't it- how it feels and handles!
> 
> I have just finished a cowl which I will never know the exact fibre content, as my Chinese is non-existent- the ball band reads Alpaca Wool, but there is a third percentage which I am thinking is probably Acrylic- however it is lovely and soft, and a beautiful colour.


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My van is at the garage getting heater fixed....estimate is $450.....having to replace the radiator. Positive news for the day we are getting back a pretty big chunk from taxes so have $ to pay for it.
> 
> Grandson (age 19) came by this morning. I had invited him to come and pick out a belated birthday present from an online site for me to order. He is such a sweet young man and I am so proud of him. He is in school to become a EMT/paramedic (I can never remember which but is the one where he can do meds, etc.) We had a good chat about politics, school, and his mom and decision to leave her DH. Love that young man to pieces.


Glad you are getting enough back to pay for the van repairs.

If DGS is going for EMT/Paramedic and will be able to do meds, he will be getting his Paramedic certification. Good for him! DD & DGS are very good looking!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....he was "gussed up" for last spring's prom. He had on his running clothes when he came here. He is a runner like his mom. In fact the last marathon they both ran was in Savannah GA. Both will be doing one in South Carolina in I think is March.
> 
> Talked to DD just a bit ago and am going over on Friday morning to see the new home and she said she would fill me in on what all is going on since the move. Long story real short is DSIL is changing his tune as of yesterday....saying "the right things" but thank God DD said she recognizes his words are easy to say but she really doesn't think he has what it takes to change...and won't for a long long time if ever. Said it would take many, many , many months before she would begin to take him seriously. Told him that regardless of whether they are together or not she hoped he would get help.
> She is staying strong.
> ...


Give her a big hug from all her Aunties!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can certainly teach the kitchener. I don't even think about it anymore. If Sheepy makes it to knitting tomorrow, I will try to talk to her about the workshops. She had cataract surgery today. She is planning on attending tomorrow, but we will see how her follow up goes before hand.
> 
> We will do a basic crochet class. Kathy is doing a display board of different heels. She said she only needs a short amount of time to explain them. So we could maybe do a mitten and baby sock workshop if enough of the homework could be done. I would be happy to tweak my version of the Christmas stocking that I wrote when I made Damien's stocking. As is, it really assumes you can knit socks, so I would have to flesh it out a bit, but that really wouldn't be hard. I do short row heels, but any heel would work for the Christmas Stockings. I will take a look at your workshop. It hasn't been something I thought about, since I have been knitting socks so long. And who knows, I might find I like toe up with your heel!
> 
> For those who have already attended KAP, do you think that would be cramming too much into the day Saturday? Oh, and Mary is teaching her box on Friday again. I really like doing it! I have Tina thinking about what she can do for a class/es on Friday evening.


That all sounds good, I don't think it would make it too much on one day, Oh! The Hampton Inn correct? Marla and I are leaving the pups home so that we can just stay at the hotel with you all, and we can't bring all 5 anyway. lolol 
Just want to make sure I make the reservations at the right hotel. 
I *have* to take Mary's class again, purely because I suck at it so much. lolol But it is so much fun, I will get it one year or another.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. We got the details this evening. Everything will be on Saturday, so we will leave VERY early Saturday morning for the 2 1/2 hour drive, then come home Saturday evening sometime. DD, Damien and Arriana will ride down with us. DS has to do paperwork tomorrow, and get the okay to take the day off for the funeral, but is also planning to go, as will his wife. Don't know about their 2 boys. And I don't know if DDIL will go if he isn't allowed to take the day off. I don't think they will give him any problems about it, but as he has just started the full time position, a month ago, part time with them for a couple of years, they might not be happy about it. They will drive separately, as none of us own anything that will hold 9, including the car seat for Arriana! And I'm not going to try to rent a 15 passenger van for the day!
> 
> Then on Sunday, we are planning to take everyone up to Dearborn, Michigan to the Henry Ford Museum for the day. They are having a special event with some of the engine compartments on the old cars open so you can see the engines. We thought all the guys would enjoy that. Even DD's SO is going. He usually wiggles out of "family" events. I will say, he is working very hard to support DD & the kids. And is going to school at the same time, so he has little time for extras. We love him. He is so good to them.


I agree, driving separately makes more sense. Hopefully they will be fine with giving your DS the time. 
Sunday at the Henry Ford Museum will be a lot of fun! Take pictures for sure. 
It's good that he is so supportive, is he uncomfortable in family situations, or just busy with work and school?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, just jumping in quick for now to let you know that Julie left a msg on my phone today..... her computer is getting repaired. It seems that windows 10 is not a good thing for her laptop. She hopes to back on soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have been having a " finish up day " today.
> I finished a hat I've been working on for my aunt who we hope to go see next week, she lives about 3 hrs from Banff. I had to do like Sonja & knit really fast as I was running out of yarn. It's a felted hat, still have to do the felting. It's made with 2 strands & I had to knit the last round with only one to have enough & I skipped 2 rounds between the decrease rounds, it looks OK so hopefully it will felt OK. I couldn't find my 9mm circular so used a 10mm, that why I ran out.
> 
> I was given a big ball of the ugliest yellow( for the former farm kids in the group, I would call it scours yellow-for the city folks, scours is a viral diarrhea disease calfs get) I know I'd never make anything from it so decided if I'm going to felt the hat I would roll it into dryer balls & do them at the same time.
> ...


 Sounds as if you have been busy Bonnie . Hope the hat turns out exactly as you want it . Are you going to post. A picture of the items when they are finished would love to see them . Well apart from the dryer balls 
I don't even want to imagine what colour they are 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> *WI Joy*, I've been praying for your DDIL and her surgery that she would have the best possible doctors and assistants, with complete and totally uneventful recovery.
> 
> *Sonja*, I am praying for your son's symptoms today to be totally removed from him and that God will grant a full recovery through all this pain and stress that he's been enduring, asking for full and complete recovery as soon as possible so that he may find so many blessing in his life that they may be beyond counting. And praying for peace and strength for all of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 Thank you Joy I'm hoping and praying for that too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is the one I have just watched- bought it yesterday, plus a couple of CD's -from my earnings doing online surveys. Better not disclose what happens!!!!!!!!!!


No please dont, not yet. We are just getting the final season now. I love that show.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was the weather's fault that you messed up the hotel and the card....having had sunshine the previous day just totally blew your mind! Glad you did have a nice get together.


RE Kate..... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Be sure to watch it beginning with season 1 so it will all make sense. Even DH enjoyed watching it. I too will miss it.


RE Downton Abbey.... it is the best series that I have seen in many years.

I have the first 6 seasons on dvd.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, healing energy for your DS.
Tami, safe travels. I hope you have a wonderful family day on Sunday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm watching "Keeping Up Appearances" on Netflix. LOL! Too funny. :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of any of those shows, (Keeping up appearances, Vicar of Dibney or AB Fab.) We must have very different programing.
> 
> Have any of you watched Schitts Creek? The first season was quite funny. It's a CBC show


We havent had that one here yet. Nor have I heard of AB Fab yet. The others have been on and off here for a lot of years but I still will watch and laugh.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Love orchids, but they never flower for me after the ones I bring home are gone.
> 
> Weather here is hot and sticky again, got nothing from the storm last night, other than a fright. Tomorrow is forecast to be 32C with high humidity. Storms forecast for weekend.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the results of the echo tomorrow.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi everyone: Am able to use my right hand on my iPad now. First time I tried knitting it got very swollen so let it be for a while. Have been working on a little scarf the last couple of days and it is going better. 
Gwen and Joy you have strong daughters for looking after their families and themselves. Our daughter is making a move soon as well. I am naturally very worried for her but praying all goes well.
Sonya your last little outfit is gorgeous and hoping for the best for your son.
Julie that cowl is gorgeous and lovely colour. Sorry to hear your appt with the ministry didn't go well. Such a worry.
purl2diva sending positive energy to your DDIL.
Melody how are things going for you? Thinking about you.
I know there was lots more I wanted to comment on so if anyone needs a hug here it is.(((((hugs))))))

I think fate played a part in our lives. A week after we lost our Koko our daughter sent me a link to a Yorkie who needed a home. I was very apprehensive but DH wanted her so badly so now she lives with us. She is 7 and an absolute sweetheart. Has fit right in just like she has been with us forever. Still trying to get a good picture of her.
Her first owner passed away last summer so another lady adopted her and another dog she had grown up with. She decided Evie ( her name ) desired too much attention so she was giving her up. I wouldn't be able to give her up after having her only a week. She and Dudley get along really well.
Well that is my novel for tonight&#128522;
Hope this finds everyone well, happy and healthy.
Marilynn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is always the final proof, isn't it- how it feels and handles!
> 
> I have just finished a cowl which I will never know the exact fibre content, as my Chinese is non-existent- the ball band reads Alpaca Wool, but there is a third percentage which I am thinking is probably Acrylic- however it is lovely and soft, and a beautiful colour.


That is a lovely colour Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He's not to good today coughing up blood again . So will have to see what they say tomorrow about the chemo


Oh dear, I will read on for any latest news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes this is the grandson that went hiking with my DH and Hannah. I am so, so proud of him. He truly is compassionate and has a good head on his shoulders. He's also very calm and has a good sense of humor. Gee...one might think I'm proud of him. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is always the final proof, isn't it- how it feels and handles!
> 
> I have just finished a cowl which I will never know the exact fibre content, as my Chinese is non-existent- the ball band reads Alpaca Wool, but there is a third percentage which I am thinking is probably Acrylic- however it is lovely and soft, and a beautiful colour.


Lovely work Julie


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Handsome DGS and lovely DD



Gweniepooh said:


> My van is at the garage getting heater fixed....estimate is $450.....having to replace the radiator. Positive news for the day we are getting back a pretty big chunk from taxes so have $ to pay for it.
> 
> Grandson (age 19) came by this morning. I had invited him to come and pick out a belated birthday present from an online site for me to order. He is such a sweet young man and I am so proud of him. He is in school to become a EMT/paramedic (I can never remember which but is the one where he can do meds, etc.) We had a good chat about politics, school, and his mom and decision to leave her DH. Love that young man to pieces.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 9:15 am. Caught up and have a Harry Potter did in. Going to knit on the monster longies. I am about half way through the leg.

Off I go to knit. Check in later on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We havent had that one here yet. Nor have I heard of AB Fab yet. The others have been on and off here for a lot of years but I still will watch and laugh.


Sort of like the reruns of MASH, I'm sure I've seen them all at least twice but still watch sometimes. Funny, one comedy I've never seen as reruns is Happy Days, I wish they would throw out all the " reality crap" & put on some good comedies like those.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's good to hear from you again. Glad the arm is doing better.

Sorry your daughter is also having upheaval in her life, seems like an epidemic. Hope it all works out.
Good that your DD found the new dog for you & a happy home for the pup, win, win all around.



mags7 said:


> Hi everyone: Am able to use my right hand on my iPad now. First time I tried knitting it got very swollen so let it be for a while. Have been working on a little scarf the last couple of days and it is going better.
> Gwen and Joy you have strong daughters for looking after their families and themselves. Our daughter is making a move soon as well. I am naturally very worried for her but praying all goes well.
> Sonya your last little outfit is gorgeous and hoping for the best for your son.
> Julie that cowl is gorgeous and lovely colour. Sorry to hear your appt with the ministry didn't go well. Such a worry.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, DH got off on his way so I must now get moving, I've been busy " crafting" the last few days so the house needs some attention.

It's quite warm again this morning, we have a freezing rain warning in effect, hope DH doesn't run into bad roads. The wind is crazy out there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH got off on his way so I must now get moving, I've been busy " crafting" the last few days so the house needs some attention.
> 
> It's quite warm again this morning, we have a freezing rain warning in effect, hope DH doesn't run into bad roads. The wind is crazy out there.


Freezing rain...yikes. I'll take the snow any day to that. I saw on the news where warmer temps were moving in here this weekend. The changeover is often dramatic and I know more so for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, funny how every time we get some extra money it is already spent, but then if you didn't get it, paying for the truck would be so much harder. Thank goodness you got a return to help with the bill but do hope that next year it will be a treat for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you and yours traveling mercies for the coming days


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. We got the details this evening. Everything will be on Saturday, so we will leave VERY early Saturday morning for the 2 1/2 hour drive, then come home Saturday evening sometime. DD, Damien and Arriana will ride down with us. DS has to do paperwork tomorrow, and get the okay to take the day off for the funeral, but is also planning to go, as will his wife. Don't know about their 2 boys. And I don't know if DDIL will go if he isn't allowed to take the day off. I don't think they will give him any problems about it, but as he has just started the full time position, a month ago, part time with them for a couple of years, they might not be happy about it. They will drive separately, as none of us own anything that will hold 9, including the car seat for Arriana! And I'm not going to try to rent a 15 passenger van for the day!
> 
> Then on Sunday, we are planning to take everyone up to Dearborn, Michigan to the Henry Ford Museum for the day. They are having a special event with some of the engine compartments on the old cars open so you can see the engines. We thought all the guys would enjoy that. Even DD's SO is going. He usually wiggles out of "family" events. I will say, he is working very hard to support DD & the kids. And is going to school at the same time, so he has little time for extras. We love him. He is so good to them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too and I know I'll eventually rewatch them.


sugarsugar said:


> RE Downton Abbey.... it is the best series that I have seen in many years.
> 
> I have the first 6 seasons on dvd.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto....praying all will be well.


sugarsugar said:


> Good luck with the results of the echo tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> This place we moved into has lots of baby staghorn ferns growing on the palms. I ensure they get watered in the cooler part of the day, if there is no rain. Have transferred one onto a mount, will be doing a few more after getting some more mounts. They are a regulated native species here in Australia, so not sure what we can do with them in the long run, other than set up a greenhouse to keep them in. We do not know where the mumma plant is.


I didn't know that about staghorn ferns; the place we stayed in California had a rather large one growing on the side of a jacaranda tree--had never seen either until going there, and now I know both are transplants from other countries (California seems to have a lot of those kinds of plants).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilynn so glad you are starting to be able to use your hand. Also, praying for the right move for your DD. All our DDs are making us proud; we must have done something right raising them.

Your new furbaby is so lucky to have landed with you as you are also blessed to have gotten her. Perfect timing for all. Looking forward to a picture o of her. My DD has a Yorkie puppy they got this past Christmas. Named her Charley and she is just a bouncing bundle of love.



mags7 said:


> Hi everyone: Am able to use my right hand on my iPad now. First time I tried knitting it got very swollen so let it be for a while. Have been working on a little scarf the last couple of days and it is going better.
> Gwen and Joy you have strong daughters for looking after their families and themselves. Our daughter is making a move soon as well. I am naturally very worried for her but praying all goes well.
> Sonya your last little outfit is gorgeous and hoping for the best for your son.
> Julie that cowl is gorgeous and lovely colour. Sorry to hear your appt with the ministry didn't go well. Such a worry.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The bank was routine, but for Seniors Club- the appointment with the Ministry was not helpful, in that I am maxed up, and will be for at least another two years- the suggestion was to take in a boarder, but after my experience with the young Indian girl I am rather wary of just who I might share the house with.


I sure can understand that. It is so difficult to find a quality boarder and you already had a bad experience. When my grandmother did it, I was a young girl, so ages and ages ago and I'm sure that made a huge difference. I would surely be hesitant after your experience.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just jumping in quick for now to let you know that Julie left a msg on my phone today..... her computer is getting repaired. It seems that windows 10 is not a good thing for her laptop. She hopes to back on soon.


Julie, hope the computer gets fixed soon. Life will surely be different without it.

Thank you Sugarsugar. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd best get off and finish getting ready for my appointment. Thankfully, good weather this time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sort of like the reruns of MASH, I'm sure I've seen them all at least twice but still watch sometimes. Funny, one comedy I've never seen as reruns is Happy Days, I wish they would throw out all the " reality crap" & put on some good comedies like those.


Happy days is on here on some freeview channel 
Only fools and horses is the comedy show I can still watch again and again and still laugh even though I know what's coming . It's very funny


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Hi everyone: Am able to use my right hand on my iPad now. First time I tried knitting it got very swollen so let it be for a while. Have been working on a little scarf the last couple of days and it is going better.
> Gwen and Joy you have strong daughters for looking after their families and themselves. Our daughter is making a move soon as well. I am naturally very worried for her but praying all goes well.
> Sonya your last little outfit is gorgeous and hoping for the best for your son.
> Julie that cowl is gorgeous and lovely colour. Sorry to hear your appt with the ministry didn't go well. Such a worry.
> ...


Hello mags good to here from you and glad to here that your arm is finally starting to heal but sorry to hear about your daughter 
Glad to hear that your new little dog is settling in but what a shame she is separated from her friend .


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mags, healing energy for your arm. Glad you are enjoying your fur baby.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, I called in to Julie yesterday morning with some veg from my garden and found out later her computer had gone off. She hopes to be back online by weekend, fingers crossed. 
I have been drinking the nettle tea and have been pleasantly surprised how nice it tastes. Just hoping it will help the troublesome urticaria hives and itches I have.
The U.K. Tv show Absolutely Fabulous, is extremely funny, and Joanna Lumley is amazing as Patsy, she is the exact opposite of the lovely lady you normally see in documentaries etc. 
Perhaps if you google you might see what it's about.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I got a lovely gift today , middle son must have listened to me when he asked what I thought of the knitting group and I rambled on about the gorgeous red yarn that a lady was knitting with . He came this morning and this afternoon I knit the cowl 
The pictures don't do it justice . It's sirdar touch soft fur and it's beautiful and soft . The cowl sits perfectly on the shoulders . I'm thinking of saving and getting a couple of different colours to make a couple of cowls as Christmas gifts . This one I'm keeping . One 100g is enough to make the cowl and the simple pattern is on the label


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now I know they love you.


Thank you. I knew they lived me by their reaction when James first asked me to marry him last April. We got the same reaction when we told them to clear their calendar for 21st May.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got a lovely gift today , middle son must have listened to me when he asked what I thought of the knitting group and I rambled on about the gorgeous red yarn that a lady was knitting with . He came this morning and this afternoon I knit the cowl
> The pictures don't do it justice . It's sirdar touch soft fur and it's beautiful and soft . The cowl sits perfectly on the shoulders . I'm thinking of saving and getting a couple of different colours to make a couple of cowls as Christmas gifts . This one I'm keeping . One 100g is enough to make the cowl and the simple pattern is on the label


That is a gorgeous colour, so bright for dull winter days. Lucky you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is my big goal for this year, to get an upright freezer, my little chest freezer is a pain to dig stuff out of as well as being too small. I found a whole chicken (no, I didn't put a live chicken in the freezer, I got it at the grocery store) that I couldn't find for the last month or so. lol


I do miss my upright freezer. Right now we only have the fridge freezer.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: We could drive together, then the world would really be in trouble, I don't think they are ready for the likes of us together on the roads in a semi yet. lolol


What fun that would be 👍👍 😲😲😲 No.I don't think the world would ever be ready for that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got a lovely gift today , middle son must have listened to me when he asked what I thought of the knitting group and I rambled on about the gorgeous red yarn that a lady was knitting with . He came this morning and this afternoon I knit the cowl
> The pictures don't do it justice . It's sirdar touch soft fur and it's beautiful and soft . The cowl sits perfectly on the shoulders . I'm thinking of saving and getting a couple of different colours to make a couple of cowls as Christmas gifts . This one I'm keeping . One 100g is enough to make the cowl and the simple pattern is on the label


What a lovely thing for your son to do for you. I can see why you were taken with the colour it is very nice.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Make that 3 of us....joining you also
RookieRetiree wrote:
I'm adding my voice to Joy's in prayer!



Gweniepooh said:


> Make that 3 of us....joining you also


~~~We're up to 4...with added strength...they say there is strength in numbers! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can certainly teach the kitchener. I don't even think about it anymore. If Sheepy makes it to knitting tomorrow, I will try to talk to her about the workshops. She had cataract surgery today. She is planning on attending tomorrow, but we will see how her follow up goes before hand.
> 
> We will do a basic crochet class. Kathy is doing a display board of different heels. She said she only needs a short amount of time to explain them. So we could maybe do a mitten and baby sock workshop if enough of the homework could be done. I would be happy to tweak my version of the Christmas stocking that I wrote when I made Damien's stocking. As is, it really assumes you can knit socks, so I would have to flesh it out a bit, but that really wouldn't be hard. I do short row heels, but any heel would work for the Christmas Stockings. I will take a look at your workshop. It hasn't been something I thought about, since I have been knitting socks so long. And who knows, I might find I like toe up with your heel!
> 
> For those who have already attended KAP, do you think that would be cramming too much into the day Saturday? Oh, and Mary is teaching her box on Friday again. I really like doing it! I have Tina thinking about what she can do for a class/es on Friday evening.


~~~Re Tina....could she expand on the Kumihino braids? All I do is the standard....but I know there are many more patterns. And she does know how to do them...she brought samples.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I knew they lived me by their reaction when James first asked me to marry him last April. We got the same reaction when we told them to clear their calendar for 21st May.


You have picked a date yippeeee 
Now the talk about weddings begins 
Question one were is it going to be held ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> That is a gorgeous colour, so bright for dull winter days. Lucky you!


Thank you , I love the colour red


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> What a lovely thing for your son to do for you. I can see why you were taken with the colour it is very nice.


Thank you Caren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> Make that 3 of us....joining you also
> RookieRetiree wrote:
> I'm adding my voice to Joy's in prayer!
> 
> ~~~We're up to 4...with added strength...they say there is strength in numbers! :thumbup:


Thank you . Oldest son got his chemo he is now back home and said he was feeling ok ,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got a lovely gift today , middle son must have listened to me when he asked what I thought of the knitting group and I rambled on about the gorgeous red yarn that a lady was knitting with . He came this morning and this afternoon I knit the cowl
> The pictures don't do it justice . It's sirdar touch soft fur and it's beautiful and soft . The cowl sits perfectly on the shoulders . I'm thinking of saving and getting a couple of different colours to make a couple of cowls as Christmas gifts . This one I'm keeping . One 100g is enough to make the cowl and the simple pattern is on the label


Looks lovely and warm Sonja. I don't blame you for keeping it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I knew they lived me by their reaction when James first asked me to marry him last April. We got the same reaction when we told them to clear their calendar for 21st May.


21st May!! Is that the wedding day?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

21st if May. That is 4 days after my birthday. So excited for you and James. (((Hugs))) to you both. 

Mags I am happy you are starting to he able to use that hand again.&#128077;

Sonja your son is a darling. Beautiful yarn and the cowl looks delicious.

Julie hope your computer issues are a quick fix.

So I told Greg today that I have called about an apartment and will call around. I told him he is the one who caused this and that he has really hurt (eemotionally not physically) Gage. He didn't say anything but his face paled and he was very quiet when he left. I did call the apt back from last week. There is a 2 bedroom available April 1st. Only thing is....no elevator, 3rd floor. Almost 200$ extra if I want air conditioning. No dogs allowed but cats are welcome. Plus rent is almost 1100$. I am paying 925$ here. So I won't be taking that. I will call a Realtor I know and ask her for help with finding buildings with Apts for rent.

Did knit some more on the pants. Soon hope to do the cuff. 
Tomorrow Gregs sister is going to cut Gages hair and I hope cut and dye my hair. My roots are almost 4 inches long. :shock: 
After that Gage and I are going out to supper and going to talk about the home situation.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Purl2diva. .....Prayers and positive thought son the way from Canada for Brenda.
> 
> Gwen your daughter is beyond beautiful and your grandson is beyond handsome. Beautiful family.❤
> 
> ...


Mel, did you get your swiffer pattern from Ravelry? Here's another site to try: www.instractable.com. Do you only knit or crochet as well?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got a lovely gift today , middle son must have listened to me when he asked what I thought of the knitting group and I rambled on about the gorgeous red yarn that a lady was knitting with . He came this morning and this afternoon I knit the cowl
> The pictures don't do it justice . It's sirdar touch soft fur and it's beautiful and soft . The cowl sits perfectly on the shoulders . I'm thinking of saving and getting a couple of different colours to make a couple of cowls as Christmas gifts . This one I'm keeping . One 100g is enough to make the cowl and the simple pattern is on the label


That looks so cozy and the colour is lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 21st if May. That is 4 days after my birthday. So excited for you and James. (((Hugs))) to you both.
> 
> Mags I am happy you are starting to he able to use that hand again.👍
> 
> ...


Sure hope your friend will find an affordable apt. for you and Gage. I'm sorry that Greg has put you in this position.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Looks lovely and warm Sonja. I don't blame you for keeping it.


Thank you Chris . It's very soft too


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I am putting off the Gansey just now- because I have to pick up the stitches around the sleeves (armholes) and that is never my favourite task- getting things even!


One thing I have started doing is threading a waste yarn through the stitches at the end of the rows on the armhole (I slip the stitch, then pull the waste yarn through), as I have a hard time seeing which ones to pick up--it's helped tremendously and I find it's easier to get things even...too late for your Gansey at this point, I'm guessing, but maybe the next one?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 21st if May. That is 4 days after my birthday. So excited for you and James. (((Hugs))) to you both.
> 
> Mags I am happy you are starting to he able to use that hand again.👍
> 
> ...


Thank you Mel . Hope you can find a lovely apartment that you can make into a nice happy home for you , Gage and I think Duece (have I got his name right ) . Good luck Mel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That looks so cozy and the colour is lovely.


Thank you Liz I'm really happy with it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> One thing I have started doing is threading a waste yarn through the stitches at the end of the rows on the armhole (I slip the stitch, then pull the waste yarn through), as I have a hard time seeing which ones to pick up--it's helped tremendously and I find it's easier to get things even...too late for your Gansey at this point, I'm guessing, but maybe the next one?


I'll take that tip too. Thank you


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

One of my Co workers who secret santa'd me yarn just showed up with 2 more bags of yarn. I am so excited. I found some Herrschners (sp?) In there. She brought a smile to my face and it was much needed. &#9786;&#128077;


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> One of my Co workers who secret santa'd me yarn just showed up with 2 more bags of yarn. I am so excited. I found some Herrschners (sp?) In there. She brought a smile to my face and it was much needed. ☺👍


How nice to have your co workers looking after you. You deserve a few treats.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> One of my Co workers who secret santa'd me yarn just showed up with 2 more bags of yarn. I am so excited. I found some Herrschners (sp?) In there. She brought a smile to my face and it was much needed. ☺👍


Good gift there. Keep calm and keep your chin up. You'll get through this, Melody.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i did not get this done earlier - maybe you can do it tomorrow. today is 'eat ice cream for breakfast day.' Lifes short, eat Dessert First is a phrase that has been bandied about by a lot of people for reasons both flippant and serious. Eat Ice Cream for Breakfast Day is one of the more serious, serving to increase awareness about childhood cancer. For children for whom every day is a blessing, it only makes sense to indulge in lifes little pleasures, and Eat Ice Cream for Breakfast day brings that opportunity to everyone.

The History of Eat Ice Cream for Breakfast Day
Eat Ice Cream for Breakfast day was created to commemorate the 9 wonderful years of the bright soul that was Malia Grace, born on February 18, 2001, and who passed away after a long fight with cancer on Dec 7, 2010. She was an inspiration to everyone, glowing with the kind of enthusiasm for life that childhood is made of. She embraced knowledge and learning with every day, getting outside whenever possible and drinking in her short life with a passion that made every day an adventure.

First celebrated by a group of close friends to commemorate her life and creativity, Eat Ice Cream for Breakfast Day went on to become a day to honor all the children who have or are battling childhood cancer. It exploded onto the scene, with thousands of people from all over the world taking part and spreading the message to thousands more.

How To Celebrate Eat Ice Cream for Breakfast Day
Celebrating Eat Ice Cream for Breakfast Day is best done by joining people around the world for an ice-cream breakfast; you can join the community by posting a picture of what youre eating and who youre eating ice-cream for on the Ice Cream For Breakfast Facebook page, or at their website.

If youre not into ice cream, or would like to promote this good cause in other ways, why not look for local hospitals and health care centres who are need of donations, as they help parents and children fight this terrible disease? Hundreds of children every year benefit from the efforts of this hospital, and putting together an Ice Cream For Breakfast Social can help raise spirits and morale.

You can also contact your local child oncology ward and find out what kinds of supplies they need, or just come in and spend a day with the children playing games and talking. These special children are always eager to drink in the life and experiences of others, and to share their own lives with those who come in. They know theyre sick, but theyre also children, and they dont let that illness get them down, so stop by and be part of their lifes experience by sharing your stories and listening to theirs.

Which airport is named after a former U.S. Secretary of State?


LaGuardia Airport 

O'Hare International Airport 

Dulles International Airport 

Logan International Airport 

There are 336 dimples on a regulation US golf ball. 

February 18
1965 - Dr Dre
1954 - John Travolta
1964 - Matt Dillon

February 18, 1861
Jefferson Davis was sworn in as president of the Confederate States of America in Montgomery, Alabama.

Answer: Washington Dulles International Airport is an international airport in Loudoun and Fairfax counties in Virginia, United States, 26 miles west of downtown Washington, D.C. The airport serves the Baltimore-Washington Metropolitan Area, centered on the District of Columbia. The airport is named after John Foster Dulles, the 52nd Secretary of State who served under Republican President Dwight D. Eisenhower. Dulles was a significant figure in the early Cold War era, advocating an aggressive stance against Communism throughout the world.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You will be in my prayers as you talk to Gage. I know it will be hard for him and pray that he will have whatever understanding a young boy can have. Wrapping you in virtual hugs Mel. Wishing you the best in this situation and that you are able to find a good new home.


gagesmom said:


> 21st if May. That is 4 days after my birthday. So excited for you and James. (((Hugs))) to you both.
> 
> Mags I am happy you are starting to he able to use that hand again.👍
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam that was so close to my morning it's amazing. I just had some coffee chocolate icecream just 2 hours after breakfast yum!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i have not been on today - i am worthless today - no energy - dry heaves - took my med too late but shouldn't have any more. have been horizontal most of the day. maybe a little later. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry to read that Sam, take care of your good self.'
Regards Fan


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is my wip with 7 squares done. I'm thinking to do this layout.
My KP friend Joan, says it reminds her of Amish quilt style and I agree, as they use very bright colours against a dark background


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Christopher just called. Brenda's surgeon felt that the surgery went perfectly and that he is sure he got all of the tumor. Biopsy results on Monday. Follow up appointment in three months.

Believe it or not, she is going home today!

I told her last night about all the people praying for her and it brought tears to her eyes. She is very grateful as am I. I feel very blessed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wonderful news, hope for complete recovery.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Oldest son got his chemo he is now back home and said he was feeling ok ,


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 21st if May. That is 4 days after my birthday. So excited for you and James. (((Hugs))) to you both.
> 
> Mags I am happy you are starting to he able to use that hand again.👍
> 
> ...


~~~Hearts & hugs to both of you! By the gazillions!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> One of my Co workers who secret santa'd me yarn just showed up with 2 more bags of yarn. I am so excited. I found some Herrschners (sp?) In there. She brought a smile to my face and it was much needed. ☺👍


~~~You have earned a good group of friends! I am glad they are stepping forward for you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sorry to read that Sam, take care of your good self.'
> Regards Fan


~~~Ditto from me....treat yourself well. Maybe ice cream for lunch for you?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Christopher just called. Brenda's surgeon felt that the surgery went perfectly and that he is sure he got all of the tumor. Biopsy results on Monday. Follow up appointment in three months.
> 
> Believe it or not, she is going home today!
> 
> I told her last night about all the people praying for her and it brought tears to her eyes. She is very grateful as am I. I feel very blessed.


So happy to hear this news! Now sending good thoughts that the biopsy brings good results.

Healing thoughts continue for all who need them as well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is my wip with 7 squares done. I'm thinking to do this layout.
> My KP friend Joan, says it reminds her of Amish quilt style and I agree, as they use very bright colours against a dark background


~~~REALLY pretty. Lovely colors! Looking forward to the finished piece.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on today - i am worthless today - no energy - dry heaves - took my med too late but shouldn't have any more. have been horizontal most of the day. maybe a little later. --- sam


That does not sound at all good, Sam. Are the family taking care of you? You certainly sound in need of some serious TLC. Don't stress about posting here - just be kind to yourself. We hope to hear better news from you soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> One of my Co workers who secret santa'd me yarn just showed up with 2 more bags of yarn. I am so excited. I found some Herrschners (sp?) In there. She brought a smile to my face and it was much needed. ☺👍


That's great Mel glad she made you smile and now you have more yarn to keep you busy . Knitting keeps me sane . I hope it helps you through the tough times ahead


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Christopher just called. Brenda's surgeon felt that the surgery went perfectly and that he is sure he got all of the tumor. Biopsy results on Monday. Follow up appointment in three months.
> 
> Believe it or not, she is going home today!
> 
> I told her last night about all the people praying for her and it brought tears to her eyes. She is very grateful as am I. I feel very blessed.


~~~YIPPEE! That is wonderful news! Hope it continues with the biopsy results on Monday! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on today - i am worthless today - no energy - dry heaves - took my med too late but shouldn't have any more. have been horizontal most of the day. maybe a little later. --- sam


Sorry to hear you are not feeling well Sam do you think you might have the bug that the rest of the family had. Hope it goes as quick as it came 
Take care of yourself and just rest


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> This is my wip with 7 squares done. I'm thinking to do this layout.
> My KP friend Joan, says it reminds her of Amish quilt style and I agree, as they use very bright colours against a dark background


That looks lovely Fan . I really like the colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Christopher just called. Brenda's surgeon felt that the surgery went perfectly and that he is sure he got all of the tumor. Biopsy results on Monday. Follow up appointment in three months.
> 
> Believe it or not, she is going home today!
> 
> I told her last night about all the people praying for her and it brought tears to her eyes. She is very grateful as am I. I feel very blessed.


That's great news joy . I'm so happy for you and your family . Hope she takes it easy when she gets home


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Handsome DGS and lovely DD


Oh they sure are😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good to hear from you again. Glad the arm is doing better.
> 
> Sorry your daughter is also having upheaval in her life, seems like an epidemic. Hope it all works out.
> Good that your DD found the new dog for you & a happy home for the pup, win, win all around.


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marilynn so glad you are starting to be able to use your hand. Also, praying for the right move for your DD. All our DDs are making us proud; we must have done something right raising them.
> 
> Your new furbaby is so lucky to have landed with you as you are also blessed to have gotten her. Perfect timing for all. Looking forward to a picture o of her. My DD has a Yorkie puppy they got this past Christmas. Named her Charley and she is just a bouncing bundle of love.


Thanks Gwen. I am so glad as I am sure you are too that DD's are comfortable confiding in us. Yes those little yorkies sure worm their ways into your hearts.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So happy to hear that Brenda surgery went to well.
Prayer warriors at work again&#128077;

Thank you all for the hugs and support. It means so much.

Sam I am worried about you. Please take care of yourself. If you need a day or two of resting then do it. I don't want you going to the spa.

Oh I almost forgot. I was booked for march 3rd appt for Colonoscopy but the surgeon will not be there. They moved me up 2 days so I would be able to see her. It is a pre op appt.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello mags good to here from you and glad to here that your arm is finally starting to heal but sorry to hear about your daughter
> Glad to hear that your new little dog is settling in but what a shame she is separated from her friend .


Thanks Sonya. Yes I feel bad for the other little guy because now he is alone. Evie at least has Dudley and they are starting to cuddle at night.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mags, healing energy for your arm. Glad you are enjoying your fur baby.


Thank,you😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got a lovely gift today , middle son must have listened to me when he asked what I thought of the knitting group and I rambled on about the gorgeous red yarn that a lady was knitting with . He came this morning and this afternoon I knit the cowl
> The pictures don't do it justice . It's sirdar touch soft fur and it's beautiful and soft . The cowl sits perfectly on the shoulders . I'm thinking of saving and getting a couple of different colours to make a couple of cowls as Christmas gifts . This one I'm keeping . One 100g is enough to make the cowl and the simple pattern is on the label


What a thoughtful son. It looks very lush😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Oldest son got his chemo he is now back home and said he was feeling ok ,


Sure hope this continues.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 21st if May. That is 4 days after my birthday. So excited for you and James. (((Hugs))) to you both.
> 
> Mags I am happy you are starting to he able to use that hand again.👍
> 
> ...


Sending you and Gage hugs and strength. This must be so hard on Gage as well as you. Emotional abuse almost the worst I think. You are a good Mom and so helpful and healthy that Gage can share his feelings with you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> One of my Co workers who secret santa'd me yarn just showed up with 2 more bags of yarn. I am so excited. I found some Herrschners (sp?) In there. She brought a smile to my face and it was much needed. ☺👍


What a wonderful surprise!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Sure hope this continues.


Me too and I wish the coughing would stop it just wearing him out


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on today - i am worthless today - no energy - dry heaves - took my med too late but shouldn't have any more. have been horizontal most of the day. maybe a little later. --- sam


Sorry you are feeling so unwell Sam but you certainly are NOT worthless.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is my wip with 7 squares done. I'm thinking to do this layout.
> My KP friend Joan, says it reminds her of Amish quilt style and I agree, as they use very bright colours against a dark background


So beautiful and love the colour choices. I am horrible at crocheting but even I am tempted to try that.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wonderful news, hope for complete recovery.


Absolutely!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy days is on here on some freeview channel
> Only fools and horses is the comedy show I can still watch again and again and still laugh even though I know what's coming . It's very funny


Another show I've never heard of- must lead a sheltered life :lol: :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, take care of yourself and get well soon. 
Sonja, good news that the chemo went ok for your son.
Fan, the quilt squares are striking. Very Amish.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Oldest son got his chemo he is now back home and said he was feeling ok ,


That's good, no more bleeding, I hope


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> today is 'Random Acts of Kindness Day'. Theres no better time to help a pensioner to cross the road than on Random Acts Of Kindness Day. Of course, crossing assistance is only one of the ways that you can show kindness and assistance to those around you  get creative in finding small ways to make a difference and to make somebody smile!
> 
> Happy Birthday Michael Jordan! What was Michael Jordan's major in college?
> 
> ...


Oh my! I missed random act of kindness day. I actually did get some surprises for Bella and family, but I haven't delivered them yet. Faith just got out of the hospital last night. She was in for several days because she picked up the flu virus from being around kids at school. The flu can be deadly to her and Bella.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> So beautiful and love the colour choices. I am horrible at crocheting but even I am tempted to try that.


Granny squares were the first thing I learned to crochet--my MIL taught me when I was a young wife, and it helped us get to know each other a bit.

Melody, I hope your talk with Gage goes smoothly--this is never an easy thing.

Sam, take it easy.

Hope Julie's computer is soon mended.

Sonja, hope son's cough goes away. Hugs for you too.

Off to find something to fix for supper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, hope you can find an affordable, suitable apartment for you & Gage. Great that you have a friend to bring you nice yarn.

Sonja, beautiful cowl & what a nice son!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone re crochet afghan.
I can knit but crochet is my preference, it looks complicated but it's very easy really.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...I am praying for a speedy recovery for you. Feeling ill is never good. 

Sonja...I am so happy to hear of your precious gift of soft yarn to do as you please. What a thoughtful son. I can tell that you are truly treasured by your sons.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I called in to Julie yesterday morning with some veg from my garden and found out later her computer had gone off. She hopes to be back online by weekend, fingers crossed.
> I have been drinking the nettle tea and have been pleasantly surprised how nice it tastes. Just hoping it will help the troublesome urticaria hives and itches I have.
> The U.K. Tv show Absolutely Fabulous, is extremely funny, and Joanna Lumley is amazing as Patsy, she is the exact opposite of the lovely lady you normally see in documentaries etc.
> Perhaps if you google you might see what it's about.


What a wonderful act of kindness to share the harvest of your garden with Julie. I know she had to be delighted to receive home grown produce as it always tastes better than store bought produce. Thanks for letting us know of the computer problem she is having.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got a lovely gift today , middle son must have listened to me when he asked what I thought of the knitting group and I rambled on about the gorgeous red yarn that a lady was knitting with . He came this morning and this afternoon I knit the cowl
> The pictures don't do it justice . It's sirdar touch soft fur and it's beautiful and soft . The cowl sits perfectly on the shoulders . I'm thinking of saving and getting a couple of different colours to make a couple of cowls as Christmas gifts . This one I'm keeping . One 100g is enough to make the cowl and the simple pattern is on the label


What a lovely yarn to knit with. I bet it made your hands feel good as you worked up the cowl.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Pacer, the garden is producing well at present so it's good to give to folks needing a boost right now, as dear Julie does. Everything seems to get ripe and ready all at once in the garden. We are having a very humid wet week which has brought the Veges on in prolific manner. 
Just heard on news cyclone is hammering the islands of Tonga in North Pacific so we will be getting the effects of it too. Never a dull moment in these crazy weather patterns within our world these days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

well managed to be away from here all day yesterday 
Currently working with about half a hand a sleeping baby in one arm who squarks everynow and the requiring my other hand. Her first time without Mummy or Daddy for any length of time and in a new place. 
Vicky is doing some tutoring 2 hours3 times a week, starting week after next so the two Grandmas will be looking after her. And as the other one is moving house just before us we get all the first week. Today they have a training session.s 
Elizabeth is a wonderful sleeper at night but not so during the day- most daytime sleeps currently in arms.

i'm too far from the screen to read well what I have written so mistkes may well be missed!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. We got the details this evening. Everything will be on Saturday, so we will leave VERY early Saturday morning for the 2 1/2 hour drive, then come home Saturday evening sometime. DD, Damien and Arriana will ride down with us. DS has to do paperwork tomorrow, and get the okay to take the day off for the funeral, but is also planning to go, as will his wife. Don't know about their 2 boys. And I don't know if DDIL will go if he isn't allowed to take the day off. I don't think they will give him any problems about it, but as he has just started the full time position, a month ago, part time with them for a couple of years, they might not be happy about it. They will drive separately, as none of us own anything that will hold 9, including the car seat for Arriana! And I'm not going to try to rent a 15 passenger van for the day!
> 
> Then on Sunday, we are planning to take everyone up to Dearborn, Michigan to the Henry Ford Museum for the day. They are having a special event with some of the engine compartments on the old cars open so you can see the engines. We thought all the guys would enjoy that. Even DD's SO is going. He usually wiggles out of "family" events. I will say, he is working very hard to support DD & the kids. And is going to school at the same time, so he has little time for extras. We love him. He is so good to them.


I know that the weather here on Saturday is suppose to be sunny and warm so I hope it will be like that for you as well. Hope you have safe travels and that the family can be there for each other.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be so beautiful. 


Fan said:


> This is my wip with 7 squares done. I'm thinking to do this layout.
> My KP friend Joan, says it reminds her of Amish quilt style and I agree, as they use very bright colours against a dark background


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very good news Marilynn. Unbelievable that she will be sent home today too. Now praying that the biopsy will be clear and will rejoice again.



purl2diva said:


> Christopher just called. Brenda's surgeon felt that the surgery went perfectly and that he is sure he got all of the tumor. Biopsy results on Monday. Follow up appointment in three months.
> 
> Believe it or not, she is going home today!
> 
> I told her last night about all the people praying for her and it brought tears to her eyes. She is very grateful as am I. I feel very blessed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me Sam. Just rest.


Kathleendoris said:


> That does not sound at all good, Sam. Are the family taking care of you? You certainly sound in need of some serious TLC. Don't stress about posting here - just be kind to yourself. We hope to hear better news from you soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on today - i am worthless today - no energy - dry heaves - took my med too late but shouldn't have any more. have been horizontal most of the day. maybe a little later. --- sam


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is my wip with 7 squares done. I'm thinking to do this layout.
> My KP friend Joan, says it reminds her of Amish quilt style and I agree, as they use very bright colours against a dark background


Looks great, my favorite colors. & yes it does look like the Amish quilts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Christopher just called. Brenda's surgeon felt that the surgery went perfectly and that he is sure he got all of the tumor. Biopsy results on Monday. Follow up appointment in three months.
> 
> Believe it or not, she is going home today!
> 
> I told her last night about all the people praying for her and it brought tears to her eyes. She is very grateful as am I. I feel very blessed.


Good news, I hope she is on the mend soon & the biopsy results show all is well


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do you have a source for the pattern?


I got it from Ravelry. It is by Jean Lafitte. Title is Jean Lafitte's Mermaid
(Lap Blanket/Sack)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this link in my email today, a very cute sweater. These lots of other free patterns there too, I haven't gone through them yet.
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/heres-my-heart-cardi-in-cascade-cherub-dk-dk286-downloadable-pdf?utm_content=NA&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=170216_LKLOVES&utm_source=Loveknitting&omhide=true


looks good for this girl still in my arms.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Pacer, the garden is producing well at present so it's good to give to folks needing a boost right now, as dear Julie does. Everything seems to get ripe and ready all at once in the garden. We are having a very humid wet week which has brought the Veges on in prolific manner.
> Just heard on news cyclone is hammering the islands of Tonga in North Pacific so we will be getting the effects of it too. Never a dull moment in these crazy weather patterns within our world these days.


So nice that you have shared your garden with Julie. It seems most people who garden get carried away planting & then have to find a place for the extras.

Seems the weather is crazy everywhere. We are certainly getting a much warmer than normal winter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on today - i am worthless today - no energy - dry heaves - took my med too late but shouldn't have any more. have been horizontal most of the day. maybe a little later. --- sam


You haven't been feeling well for the last week. Did you pick up something from next door? I hope not and sure hope you can throw this off whatever it is. Don't want you to be sick.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is my wip with 7 squares done. I'm thinking to do this layout.
> My KP friend Joan, says it reminds her of Amish quilt style and I agree, as they use very bright colours against a dark background


I really love the colour combination.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Christopher just called. Brenda's surgeon felt that the surgery went perfectly and that he is sure he got all of the tumor. Biopsy results on Monday. Follow up appointment in three months.
> 
> Believe it or not, she is going home today!
> 
> I told her last night about all the people praying for her and it brought tears to her eyes. She is very grateful as am I. I feel very blessed.


Great news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 21st if May. That is 4 days after my birthday. So excited for you and James. (((Hugs))) to you both.
> 
> Mags I am happy you are starting to he able to use that hand again.👍
> 
> ...


Are there any subsidies for people of your income level to help out in your search for a new place? I hope Greg figures out that when he says stuff like that, there really isn't any taking it back--you can't unhear something. Be strong and know we have your back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Christopher just called. Brenda's surgeon felt that the surgery went perfectly and that he is sure he got all of the tumor. Biopsy results on Monday. Follow up appointment in three months.
> 
> Believe it or not, she is going home today!
> 
> I told her last night about all the people praying for her and it brought tears to her eyes. She is very grateful as am I. I feel very blessed.


That is wonderful news - love your avatar.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Rookie I am going to be checking a few things out tomorrow. 
Gages teacher called me today after school. He is very worried about Gage. He has offered help to find a place if he can. I am so grateful for this man. 

I finished the leg and instead of a cuff I only knit 15 rows and cast off. Don't know if I will do the other leg tomorrow or save it for the weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've caught up without commenting. Still one-handed. one little girl is having a lovely sleep.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, speaks well of you that your co-workers and Cages teacher are supporting you and Gave. 
Purl2, great news about your DD, Brenda.
May 21st, yeah, congratulations.
Sam, hugs, hope you feel better soon. Hope Heidi gives you all the TLC WE would if we were there.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Sassafras &#128518;


8:50pm and I am headed off to bed. 
Gage and I are going to get in some reading time before lights out. See you all tomorrow &#128075; sleep well


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Oldest son got his chemo he is now back home and said he was feeling ok ,


We'll thank God for that good bit of news on better health for him. I know you are grateful that he got to receive the chemo on time rather than being required to wait and wait for a bed and a better physical situation for him. We are all so happy for you and your guys, Sonja.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We'll thank God for that good bit of news on better health for him. I know you are grateful that he got to receive the chemo on time rather than being required to wait and wait for a bed and a better physical situation for him. We are all so happy for you and your guys, Sonja.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I should be Ohio's shadow....I just want to echo everything she says!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Christopher just called. Brenda's surgeon felt that the surgery went perfectly and that he is sure he got all of the tumor. Biopsy results on Monday. Follow up appointment in three months.
> 
> Believe it or not, she is going home today!
> 
> I told her last night about all the people praying for her and it brought tears to her eyes. She is very grateful as am I. I feel very blessed.


News to bring out the praises for our LORD, *Joy*. How gratifying to hear!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Rookie I am going to be checking a few things out tomorrow.
> Gages teacher called me today after school. He is very worried about Gage. He has offered help to find a place if he can. I am so grateful for this man.
> 
> I finished the leg and instead of a cuff I only knit 15 rows and cast off. Don't know if I will do the other leg tomorrow or save it for the weekend.


Sounds like Gage has a very good teacher & wonderful that he has offered to help find a place for you to live.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We'll thank God for that good bit of news on better health for him. I know you are grateful that he got to receive the chemo on time rather than being required to wait and wait for a bed and a better physical situation for him. We are all so happy for you and your guys, Sonja.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's my latest projects
The hat pattern is from Gin Reds felting workshop


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie those are wonderful great work.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sort of like the reruns of MASH, I'm sure I've seen them all at least twice but still watch sometimes. Funny, one comedy I've never seen as reruns is Happy Days, I wish they would throw out all the " reality crap" & put on some good comedies like those.


I fully agree :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got a lovely gift today , middle son must have listened to me when he asked what I thought of the knitting group and I rambled on about the gorgeous red yarn that a lady was knitting with . He came this morning and this afternoon I knit the cowl
> The pictures don't do it justice . It's sirdar touch soft fur and it's beautiful and soft . The cowl sits perfectly on the shoulders . I'm thinking of saving and getting a couple of different colours to make a couple of cowls as Christmas gifts . This one I'm keeping . One 100g is enough to make the cowl and the simple pattern is on the label


Wow, lovely. You have a wonderful son.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just jumping in quick for now to let you know that Julie left a msg on my phone today..... her computer is getting repaired. It seems that windows 10 is not a good thing for her laptop. She hopes to back on soon.


I hope that she is able to get it fixed fairly quickly and with little cost.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi everyone: Am able to use my right hand on my iPad now. First time I tried knitting it got very swollen so let it be for a while. Have been working on a little scarf the last couple of days and it is going better.
> Gwen and Joy you have strong daughters for looking after their families and themselves. Our daughter is making a move soon as well. I am naturally very worried for her but praying all goes well.
> Sonya your last little outfit is gorgeous and hoping for the best for your son.
> Julie that cowl is gorgeous and lovely colour. Sorry to hear your appt with the ministry didn't go well. Such a worry.
> ...


I'm so glad that you are seeing improvements in your hand, and a new baby that needed you so badly is settling in so well, is a great thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, as Kate would say, it's blowing a hooley out there, gusting up to 60 mph/96.56 kph at times. 
Well, Marla decided we needed to go to the gym that opened about 6 months or so ago, and see what the special to join was all about and the monthly prices, needless to say, we joined, so I came home and cancelled my daily burn, now I just have to make sure I go, irregardless of how much I want to stay home with you all. lol
I keep saying that this week is just Marla's fault. lol
Yarn, the gym, maybe I should stay home tomorrow, not. lolol
Well, at least we are having fun. 
Poor Gizmo doesn't want to go outside, it's blowing so hard, I told Buster to grab Ryssa's tail if it looks like the wind is going to take her, she thinks the wind is great. 
:roll: silly poodle. 
David is supposed to be home around 1am, hopefully he'll be able to get the rest of the way in and he won't have to worry about wind. A few extra prayers might not go amiss, please, thank you . 
Okay, I'm going to knit and get caught up from what I missed by going to guitar lessons. 
HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got a lovely gift today , middle son must have listened to me when he asked what I thought of the knitting group and I rambled on about the gorgeous red yarn that a lady was knitting with . He came this morning and this afternoon I knit the cowl
> The pictures don't do it justice . It's sirdar touch soft fur and it's beautiful and soft . The cowl sits perfectly on the shoulders . I'm thinking of saving and getting a couple of different colours to make a couple of cowls as Christmas gifts . This one I'm keeping . One 100g is enough to make the cowl and the simple pattern is on the label


A wonderful son, he's a keeper!! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I do miss my upright freezer. Right now we only have the fridge freezer.


I don't feel quite so bad about my little chest one now, and I think European fridge/freezers are smaller in most cases than ours too, aren't they?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What fun that would be 👍👍 😲😲😲 No.I don't think the world would ever be ready for that.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Oldest son got his chemo he is now back home and said he was feeling ok ,


Oh good! I'm keeping everything crossed that he keeps feeling okay, and that this chemo works. Along with prayers of course.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 21st if May. That is 4 days after my birthday. So excited for you and James. (((Hugs))) to you both.
> 
> Mags I am happy you are starting to he able to use that hand again.👍
> 
> ...


It's good that you told Greg how it is, he needs to be aware of what his actions and words do, especially to his son. 
Hopefully your friend will be able to find you and Gage a wonderful apt that you can have Deuce at. 
Too bad Gregs family can't convince him to seek counseling. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> One of my Co workers who secret santa'd me yarn just showed up with 2 more bags of yarn. I am so excited. I found some Herrschners (sp?) In there. She brought a smile to my face and it was much needed. ☺👍


Oh how awesome!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is my wip with 7 squares done. I'm thinking to do this layout.
> My KP friend Joan, says it reminds her of Amish quilt style and I agree, as they use very bright colours against a dark background


I like! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Christopher just called. Brenda's surgeon felt that the surgery went perfectly and that he is sure he got all of the tumor. Biopsy results on Monday. Follow up appointment in three months.
> 
> Believe it or not, she is going home today!
> 
> I told her last night about all the people praying for her and it brought tears to her eyes. She is very grateful as am I. I feel very blessed.


Wonderful news, now prayers for a quick recovery and no after effects. They do send you home quick now a days, don't they?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm about halfway through the second sleeve...on the Gansey home stretch now, I guess! 

Great projects, Bonnie.

Off to bed...hoping to sleep better tonight. Hugs for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, I hope you aren't getting the crud that the rest of the family has/had, rest and take care of yourself, we don't want you needing a trip to the spa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So happy to hear that Brenda surgery went to well.
> Prayer warriors at work again👍
> 
> Thank you all for the hugs and support. It means so much.
> ...


I hope that you get an all clear on your colonoscopy, and that there is nothing major to worry about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh my! I missed random act of kindness day. I actually did get some surprises for Bella and family, but I haven't delivered them yet. Faith just got out of the hospital last night. She was in for several days because she picked up the flu virus from being around kids at school. The flu can be deadly to her and Bella.


There are just no breaks for them are there? 
I'm very glad that Faith is out of the hospital and getting better, so scary I'm sure as she's exposed everytime she goes out in public.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Pacer, the garden is producing well at present so it's good to give to folks needing a boost right now, as dear Julie does. Everything seems to get ripe and ready all at once in the garden. We are having a very humid wet week which has brought the Veges on in prolific manner.
> Just heard on news cyclone is hammering the islands of Tonga in North Pacific so we will be getting the effects of it too. Never a dull moment in these crazy weather patterns within our world these days.


I sure hope it isn't doing any damage or not much and that it falls apart before it gets to you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> well managed to be away from here all day yesterday
> Currently working with about half a hand a sleeping baby in one arm who squarks everynow and the requiring my other hand. Her first time without Mummy or Daddy for any length of time and in a new place.
> Vicky is doing some tutoring 2 hours3 times a week, starting week after next so the two Grandmas will be looking after her. And as the other one is moving house just before us we get all the first week. Today they have a training session.s
> Elizabeth is a wonderful sleeper at night but not so during the day- most daytime sleeps currently in arms.
> ...


 Grandma's girl. 
Does make it hard to type when you only have one hand available, but we can easily live with any typing mistakes I'm sure. 
Hug her from me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Rookie I am going to be checking a few things out tomorrow.
> Gages teacher called me today after school. He is very worried about Gage. He has offered help to find a place if he can. I am so grateful for this man.
> 
> I finished the leg and instead of a cuff I only knit 15 rows and cast off. Don't know if I will do the other leg tomorrow or save it for the weekend.


That looks great Mel!
It's nice that Gages teacher is willing to help find a place, in order to help out, that is indeed a good teacher.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's my latest projects
> The hat pattern is from Gin Reds felting workshop


Those are great Bonnie! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up again, so I'm going to knit and finish watching Alice Cooper's concert on AXIS. 
Sweet dreams everyone, and a hug too!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I got it from Ravelry. It is by Jean Lafitte. Title is Jean Lafitte's Mermaid
> (Lap Blanket/Sack)


~~~Thank you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like Gage has a very good teacher & wonderful that he has offered to help find a place for you to live.


~~~I agree! I hope Gage is not having too much trouble at school. It is obvious that he has been affected by events at home. I hope your talk with him was reassuring to him. Hugs & prayers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's my latest projects
> The hat pattern is from Gin Reds felting workshop


~~~Nice!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, as Kate would say, it's blowing a hooley out there, gusting up to 60 mph/96.56 kph at times.
> Well, Marla decided we needed to go to the gym that opened about 6 months or so ago, and see what the special to join was all about and the monthly prices, needless to say, we joined, so I came home and cancelled my daily burn, now I just have to make sure I go, irregardless of how much I want to stay home with you all. lol
> I keep saying that this week is just Marla's fault. lol
> Yarn, the gym, maybe I should stay home tomorrow, not. lolol
> ...


~~~Prayers coming in on the wind!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sam, take care of yourself and get well soon.
> Sonja, good news that the chemo went ok for your son.
> Fan, the quilt squares are striking. Very Amish.


Thank you Mary 
How is your sister ? Healing I hope


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good, no more bleeding, I hope


Don't know about the bleeding as I didn't see him yesterday only chatted with him via mobile but I'm hoping it's stopped


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sam...I am praying for a speedy recovery for you. Feeling ill is never good.
> 
> Sonja...I am so happy to hear of your precious gift of soft yarn to do as you please. What a thoughtful son. I can tell that you are truly treasured by your sons.


Thank you Mary , like you I have been gifted lovely sons who are kind and helpful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> We'll thank God for that good bit of news on better health for him. I know you are grateful that he got to receive the chemo on time rather than being required to wait and wait for a bed and a better physical situation for him. We are all so happy for you and your guys, Sonja.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy and Rookie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Rookie I am going to be checking a few things out tomorrow.
> Gages teacher called me today after school. He is very worried about Gage. He has offered help to find a place if he can. I am so grateful for this man.
> 
> I finished the leg and instead of a cuff I only knit 15 rows and cast off. Don't know if I will do the other leg tomorrow or save it for the weekend.


They are looking good Mel 
hope you find somewhere soon for you and Gage and that you will both be a lot less stressed


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the cowl, Swedenme. I love the color and the texture looks so soft and warm.

Bonnie - love the bear and the hats. Both are projects I've had my list. I've made two of Gypsycream bears and want to do her puppy. The hats are very much like the ones that Shirley has done (one of the workshops)?

I'll check in later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a nice surprise for you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I got a lovely gift today , middle son must have listened to me when he asked what I thought of the knitting group and I rambled on about the gorgeous red yarn that a lady was knitting with . He came this morning and this afternoon I knit the cowl
> The pictures don't do it justice . It's sirdar touch soft fur and it's beautiful and soft . The cowl sits perfectly on the shoulders . I'm thinking of saving and getting a couple of different colours to make a couple of cowls as Christmas gifts . This one I'm keeping . One 100g is enough to make the cowl and the simple pattern is on the label


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really think greg should be the one moving out - he would only need a one bedroom and you are already settled here. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 21st if May. That is 4 days after my birthday. So excited for you and James. (((Hugs))) to you both.
> 
> Mags I am happy you are starting to he able to use that hand again.👍
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news. ---- sam



purl2diva said:


> Christopher just called. Brenda's surgeon felt that the surgery went perfectly and that he is sure he got all of the tumor. Biopsy results on Monday. Follow up appointment in three months.
> 
> Believe it or not, she is going home today!
> 
> I told her last night about all the people praying for her and it brought tears to her eyes. She is very grateful as am I. I feel very blessed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss something here? colonoscopy - pre op? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Oh I almost forgot. I was booked for march 3rd appt for Colonoscopy but the surgeon will not be there. They moved me up 2 days so I would be able to see her. It is a pre op appt.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you weren't looking forward to being a grandparent - it's loads of fun isn't it. --- sam



darowil said:


> I've caught up without commenting. Still one-handed. one little girl is having a lovely sleep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the bear if very cute - the hats are lovely. i've never tried to felt anything. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's my latest projects
> The hat pattern is from Gin Reds felting workshop


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just jumping in quickly here to let you know I'm still alive! I have been reading along, but since my DS updated my iPad it logs me out every time I go to my Drafts to update the photo list and it's such a pest having to log back in every time that I often don't bother and therefore can't comment! :roll: I think I'm going to go back to taking notes in the old fashioned way and then at least I can 'speak' to you all freely, because if I don't comment at the time...it's gone! Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> and you weren't looking forward to being a grandparent - it's loads of fun isn't it. --- sam


You betcha! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> the bear if very cute - the hats are lovely. i've never tried to felt anything. --- sam


Neither have I. (....and they are all lovely, Bonnie)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> well managed to be away from here all day yesterday
> Currently working with about half a hand a sleeping baby in one arm who squarks everynow and the requiring my other hand. Her first time without Mummy or Daddy for any length of time and in a new place.
> Vicky is doing some tutoring 2 hours3 times a week, starting week after next so the two Grandmas will be looking after her. And as the other one is moving house just before us we get all the first week. Today they have a training session.s
> Elizabeth is a wonderful sleeper at night but not so during the day- most daytime sleeps currently in arms.
> ...


Oh you lucky thing having Elizabeth. Precious times.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very good news Marilynn. Unbelievable that she will be sent home today too. Now praying that the biopsy will be clear and will rejoice again.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in quickly here to let you know I'm still alive! I have been reading along, but since my DS updated my iPad it logs me out every time I go to my Drafts to update the photo list and it's such a pest having to log back in every time that I often don't bother and therefore can't comment! :roll: I think I'm going to go back to taking notes in the old fashioned way and then at least I can 'speak' to you all freely, because if I don't comment at the time...it's gone! Hope everyone has a good day.


I only read KTP on my computer becuase it is so hard using my ipad and keeping notes (mind you I still forget to comment sometimes or like this week have had litttle time so little commenting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and you weren't looking forward to being a grandparent - it's loads of fun isn't it. --- sam


Yes- I'm loving it. And the first year is so much fun as they make so much progress- and this girl doesn't realise she is only 2 1/2 months old so just goes ahead at her own rate. I've tried pointing out that she shouldn't be doing things yet but she stares at me with her big blue expressive eyes, has a chat and then takes no notice. I guess she's telling me she will do things when she wants not when the book says.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really think greg should be the one moving out - he would only need a one bedroom and you are already settled here. --- sam


Yes- he doesn't need two bedrooms and much less unsettling for Gage than to face another move- especially if it requires a change of school.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh you lucky thing having Elizabeth. Precious times.


Yes it lovely- and I know when it will be and no pressure on me to be a major carer so I can just enjoy her (and later she can enjoy us). And David loves her as well- he did most of todays feed and changed her nappy- he felt a bit left out when she slept in my arms for so long.

Talking fo David its his birthday tomorrow- so Sonya it must be yours too. Hope you have a lovley day and your men do something lovely for you.
David wants to go for a walk so we are picking up some breakfast ingredients and meeting Vick and Brett (with Elizabeth of course) to go walking in the hills nearby. While it won't be hot it will be warm and so not comfortable for whoever is carrying Elizabeth so figured we would go earlyish.
Then he is going to get a worm farm and a turning compost bin for his birthday present. Sounds very boring to me! Not sure what I am doing as I have Handknitters Guild so will play by ear whether I get there or not- see what the birthday boy wants to do.
Was going to say pretty yarn for me but tonight went to an art exhibition for a man from church. Some of his work was really nice and reasonably priced so I might think of getting him to paint me something for my birthday. I like more traditional paintings and many of his were like this- and nothing way out which I just don't like.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- I'm loving it. And the first year is so much fun as they make so much progress- and this girl doesn't realise she is only 2 1/2 months old so just goes ahead at her own rate. I've tried pointing out that she shouldn't be doing things yet but she stares at me with her big blue expressive eyes, has a chat and then takes no notice. I guess she's telling me she will do things when she wants not when the book says.


Because she's extremely advanced and clever .........funnily enough so are Luke and Caitlin! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes it lovely- and I know when it will be and no pressure on me to be a major carer so I can just enjoy her (and later she can enjoy us). And David loves her as well- he did most of todays feed and changed her nappy- he felt a bit left out when she slept in my arms for so long.
> 
> Talking of David its his birthday tomorrow- so Sonya it must be yours too. Hope you have a lovley day and your men do something lovely for you.
> David wants to go for a walk so we are picking up some breakfast ingredients and meeting Vick and Brett (with Elizabeth of course) to go walking in the hills nearby. While it won't be hot it will be warm and so not comfortable for whoever is carrying Elizabeth so figured we would go earlyish.
> ...


Oh dear I must have clicked the wrong button- I was editing my post I thought!
If I don't go to bed soon it will be David's birthday- maybe I could wake him up and say Happy Birthday? Or get to bed maybe.

Maryanne is in London now and seems to be enjoying that- seeing all sorts of things l including some different things to the past which is good. 10 days till she gets home.

Definatelly time I went to bed- started to send the summary to KAte, got dostracted ehre went back to find the summary only to find it had been sent! No wonder I couldn't find it in my drafts. Hopefully I had finished editing it!
So night night all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Definatelly time I went to bed- started to send the summary to KAte, got dostracted ehre went back to find the summary only to find it had been sent! No wonder I couldn't find it in my drafts. Hopefully I had finished editing it!
> So night night all.


I've got it and it looks fine to me. Sleep well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I've caught up without commenting. Still one-handed. one little girl is having a lovely sleep.


You are lucky Margaret. Give her an extra cuddle from next time you hold her


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thought I'd give you a smile to start your day....go to this link and watch this; it lasts about 45 seconds.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=403997546475360


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the color combinations in this one. Looking so good.


gagesmom said:


> Rookie I am going to be checking a few things out tomorrow.
> Gages teacher called me today after school. He is very worried about Gage. He has offered help to find a place if he can. I am so grateful for this man.
> 
> I finished the leg and instead of a cuff I only knit 15 rows and cast off. Don't know if I will do the other leg tomorrow or save it for the weekend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's my latest projects
> The hat pattern is from Gin Reds felting workshop


The are lovely Bonnie . I keep making excuses not to make a stuffed animal but I still hoard all the free patterns I can find . I've got a lovely one somewhere of a bear in full Scottish dress keep saying I'm going to try and still haven't 
The hats are gorgeous . I'm thinking they will look lovely on . 
I'm going to have to make a new hat as I gave my hat and gloves away this morning and then froze coming home :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute stuffed toy and really love the hats.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's my latest projects
> The hat pattern is from Gin Reds felting workshop


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a nice surprise for you. --- sam


It was . I wore it this morning and was asked were I had bought it 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a very good point Sam. Melody is there any chance that Greg would move instead?


thewren said:


> i really think greg should be the one moving out - he would only need a one bedroom and you are already settled here. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can just hear the love and joy in your voice/posts. Being a gandma is just the best. I'm so glad you have time with Elizabeth.



darowil said:


> Yes- I'm loving it. And the first year is so much fun as they make so much progress- and this girl doesn't realise she is only 2 1/2 months old so just goes ahead at her own rate. I've tried pointing out that she shouldn't be doing things yet but she stares at me with her big blue expressive eyes, has a chat and then takes no notice. I guess she's telling me she will do things when she wants not when the book says.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


darowil said:


> Yes it lovely- and I know when it will be and no pressure on me to be a major carer so I can just enjoy her (and later she can enjoy us). And David loves her as well- he did most of todays feed and changed her nappy- he felt a bit left out when she slept in my arms for so long.
> 
> Talking fo David its his birthday tomorrow- so Sonya it must be yours too. Hope you have a lovley day and your men do something lovely for you.
> David wants to go for a walk so we are picking up some breakfast ingredients and meeting Vick and Brett (with Elizabeth of course) to go walking in the hills nearby. While it won't be hot it will be warm and so not comfortable for whoever is carrying Elizabeth so figured we would go earlyish.
> ...


 Thank you Margaret , I'll be 30 (again )
:lol: 
Happy birthday to your husband and hope you all have a lovely walk 
Paintings sound like a good idea for a birthday gift , I like traditional too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the cowl, Swedenme. I love the color and the texture looks so soft and warm.
> Bonnie - love the bear and the hats. Both are projects I've had my list. I've made two of Gypsycream bears and want to do her puppy. The hats are very much like the ones that Shirley has done (one of the workshops)?
> I'll check in later.


Yes, the hats are from the Felting with Gin Red workshop. Very quick & easy knit although the felting takes some mucking about. Im always afraid I will overshrink them. I just put it in a pillowcase & yesterday put my new dryer balls, hat & my 2 string mop heads (they were clean) in the washer & in only 2 cycles the hat was done. Ive used jeans before but think the mop heads bang thing around better.
Knit with 2 strands Cascade 200 or Patons wool roving together, only takes a couple of evenings.

I find the bears quick to knit but very slow to assemble.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really think greg should be the one moving out - he would only need a one bedroom and you are already settled here. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good idea & Melody is the one who's been sick.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- I'm loving it. And the first year is so much fun as they make so much progress- and this girl doesn't realise she is only 2 1/2 months old so just goes ahead at her own rate. I've tried pointing out that she shouldn't be doing things yet but she stares at me with her big blue expressive eyes, has a chat and then takes no notice. I guess she's telling me she will do things when she wants not when the book says.


Wait til she's a little older & you can do things with her. I like babies but love having the kids older to play, do crafts with & tell me stories. I can't believe the things that come from my GDs mouth. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was . I wore it this morning and was asked were I had bought it 😄


Nice of you to gift them but not that you froze, silly girl :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer sorry Faith has been sick, that poor family can't get a break.

Sonja, hope you family has a great birthday planned for you.maybe some more nice yarn so you can replace your hat & gloves.

Caren, I forgot to congratulated you on setting a wedding date

Sam, did I miss something that the new tea party is starting early?

Melody, hope the colonoscopy goes well, you really have too much going on lately. The monster pants are going to be very cute.

Margaret, hope David has a great birthday & you enjoy your outing with the family.

Well must get off here & get breakfast. I have a doctors appointment & Oh, joy, it's snowing & blowing like mad, highway hotline says travel not recommended. DSs 4X4truck is sitting here so I think I will take that instead of my little car


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Because she's extremely advanced and clever .........funnily enough so are Luke and Caitlin! :lol:


and so are my grandchilden. --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh do ignore the new ktp until five today - just forget it is there. i laid back down at seven and the phone just rang - i looked at the clock and thought it read 5:15 - my eyes must have been crossed. i am sorry. if i could delete it i could. i'll announce it again at five. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh do ignore the new ktp until five today - just forget it is there. i laid back down at seven and the phone just rang - i looked at the clock and thought it read 5:15 - my eyes must have been crossed. i am sorry. if i could delete it i could. i'll announce it again at five. --- sam


LOL! See you at your 5pm and my 10pm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is so funny....hope you enjoy it as much as I did.

http://biggeekdad.com/2016/02/looking-for-my-glasses/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is so funny....hope you enjoy it as much as I did.
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2016/02/looking-for-my-glasses/


Very funny, but unfortunately also so true! :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approaching 10am and I am caught up.

I told him he should leave and he refuses. Gage will be able to finish his school year at this school and I am hoping to find a place in the area of his school.

His teacher is younger then me and he is just such an awesome person. He pushes Gage to do his best but that is only because he knows what Gage is capable of. I could never repay him for all the help he has been to us.

I am liking the monster pants bur kinda bored of them. Want to get them done and then I can give the Swiffer covers another try. 

Hugs to you all. Got to go. Need to go to the bank and pay a bill. Supposed to go shopping with a friend today for groceries. Supposed to get Gages hair cut and my hair done. Sister in law is a hair dresser. Canceled the other day and this morning canceled again. She took our niece to the hospital last night. She has the same virus that Greg and Gage had. Soooo we are definitely not going. 

Off I go. See you later.&#128075;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Then he is going to get a worm farm and a turning compost bin for his birthday present.


I think it sounds fabulous! :thumbup:

Enjoy your walk & the young'uns.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Prayers coming in on the wind!


Thank you Carol, he blew in this morning around 1:30 am so I'm a little on the tired side. 
Thankfully he had a pretty heavy load and a head wind most of the way instead of coming at him from the side.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is so funny....hope you enjoy it as much as I did.
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2016/02/looking-for-my-glasses/


I've lived that way too often. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- I'm loving it. And the first year is so much fun as they make so much progress- and this girl doesn't realise she is only 2 1/2 months old so just goes ahead at her own rate. I've tried pointing out that she shouldn't be doing things yet but she stares at me with her big blue expressive eyes, has a chat and then takes no notice. I guess she's telling me she will do things when she wants not when the book says.


Well she does share her name with 2 women who have ruled a kingdom at different times, watch out Margaret, she's already ruling the roost.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes it lovely- and I know when it will be and no pressure on me to be a major carer so I can just enjoy her (and later she can enjoy us). And David loves her as well- he did most of todays feed and changed her nappy- he felt a bit left out when she slept in my arms for so long.
> 
> Talking fo David its his birthday tomorrow- so Sonya it must be yours too. Hope you have a lovley day and your men do something lovely for you.
> David wants to go for a walk so we are picking up some breakfast ingredients and meeting Vick and Brett (with Elizabeth of course) to go walking in the hills nearby. While it won't be hot it will be warm and so not comfortable for whoever is carrying Elizabeth so figured we would go earlyish.
> ...


Happy Birthday Sonja and David for tomorrow. Hope it's a great day!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh dear I must have clicked the wrong button- I was editing my post I thought!
> If I don't go to bed soon it will be David's birthday- maybe I could wake him up and say Happy Birthday? Or get to bed maybe.
> 
> Maryanne is in London now and seems to be enjoying that- seeing all sorts of things l including some different things to the past which is good. 10 days till she gets home.
> ...


Night Darowil. How wonderful that your entry into the Grandparents Club is so special and rewarding. Isn't it amazing the relationship you can have with them when they are so young. I don't have to tell you to take the time to enjoy because I know you are and will.

Happy Birthday to David. Too funny about the summary already being sent. Think you have a lot on your plate at the moment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren wrote:
i really think greg should be the one moving out - he would only need a one bedroom and you are already settled here. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That is a very good point Sam. Melody is there any chance that Greg would move instead?


The fact that he isn't the one moving out tells you something about him. It's all about him and not Mel and Gage. Also men like this want to punish those around them and bring them to their knees. Sorry to say this but I've seen it all too often with my dear friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Thank you Margaret , I'll be 30 (again )
> :lol:
> ...


Now to remember tomorrow to wish you a Happy Birthday. Of course if I just wait till 6 or 7pm it will already be your birthday in England.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh do ignore the new ktp until five today - just forget it is there. i laid back down at seven and the phone just rang - i looked at the clock and thought it read 5:15 - my eyes must have been crossed. i am sorry. if i could delete it i could. i'll announce it again at five. --- sam


At least you didn't get up and go to work or send try to send the kid to school, yes, I've done both of those. lolol Used to send him on lesser holidays too, they'd call and say come get him.  Poor kid.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's my latest projects
> The hat pattern is from Gin Reds felting workshop


They turned out wonderfully. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> At least you didn't get up and go to work or send try to send the kid to school, yes, I've done both of those. lolol Used to send him on lesser holidays too, they'd call and say come get him.  Poor kid.


Oh no, we truly are sisters on here. :XD: :XD: :XD:

Ok, been doing housework, texting like a Mad Hatter with my 2 sisters on a group text. Such fun.

Finally heard that the performance of our DGS for the Broadway performers was at 11pm and he did fabulous!!! They were quite impressed. So happy for him.

Must get knitting. Was so exhausted and a little achy as I fought off that cold for about the 3rd time now. Only got 2 rows done yesterday so need to get to work on it and just leave the mess for later. Sound familiar.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 10am and I am caught up.
> 
> I told him he should leave and he refuses. Gage will be able to finish his school year at this school and I am hoping to find a place in the area of his school.
> 
> ...


Have a great day out with your friend, too bad that your haircuts had to be cancelled, I hope that your niece recovers from the crud quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, we truly are sisters on here. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Ok, been doing housework, texting like a Mad Hatter with my 2 sisters on a group text. Such fun.
> 
> Finally heard that the performance of our DGS for the Broadway performers was at 11pm and he did fabulous!!! They were quite impressed. So happy for him.


Wonderful news on his performance, and what a great experience for him also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful news on his performance, and what a great experience for him also.


They got to see part of a Broadway Performance too as the actors put on part of their musical for the group.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, need to go get David paycheck and get groceries and bill paid. 
See you all this evening.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Before I go, Sam.....Hope you are feeling better today. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice of you to gift them but not that you froze, silly girl :lol:


Saw a real homeless person just a young lad laid huddled in a sleeping bag . It's bitterly cold out there especially the wind . I know better than to offer money so I asked him if he wanted my hat and gloves , 
Don't know the circumstances but no one should have to live like that


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really think greg should be the one moving out - he would only need a one bedroom and you are already settled here. --- sam


I agree. He certainly isn't thinking about the welfare of his family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thought I'd give you a smile to start your day....go to this link and watch this; it lasts about 45 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, Have a very happy birthday.
Bonnie, great bear and hats.
Sam, hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is so funny....hope you enjoy it as much as I did.
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2016/02/looking-for-my-glasses/


 :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sonja and Darowil's David!!!

Our daughter ended up in the ER yesterday; she fainted while in the shower. Still very low iron and hemoglobin (loser than 7.0) and Dr. sent her right to ER and then she was admitted to have a CT scan this a.m. They pumped 2 bags of saline through her probably with some extra iron and she finally agreed to a blood transfusion when the hemoglobin got as low as 6.5. She ended up with 2 units. Is back home now and feeling good (for a change...it's been going on for six weeks). Dr. says to stop the intensive training exercises and to eat better and no marathons, triathalons, etc. until after October. She's pretty bummed about that. Dr.'s are attributing it all to Crohn's disease..thankfully biopsies form colonoscopy came back benign.

Of course now that she's better, I'm feeling the guilt of putting an end to my cooking for her and DGS after having done it since her DH was diagnosed in 2009. I quit doing it every day about a year ago, but was still sending over stuff quite often. Then at the start of the school term last year, I stopped altogether -- even though she knew they were always welcome to dinner here. We often call it Catholic Guilt in family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh do ignore the new ktp until five today - just forget it is there. i laid back down at seven and the phone just rang - i looked at the clock and thought it read 5:15 - my eyes must have been crossed. i am sorry. if i could delete it i could. i'll announce it again at five. --- sam


Too funny, Sam. I once had a room mate who came home from work & fell asleep, she woke at 7:15, thinking she had slept all night she raced to get to work by 7:30, was crossing the main street to the hospital when she realized the sun was on the wrong side of the street :roll: She made the mistake of admitting she did this & took lots of ribbing about it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh do ignore the new ktp until five today - just forget it is there. i laid back down at seven and the phone just rang - i looked at the clock and thought it read 5:15 - my eyes must have been crossed. i am sorry. if i could delete it i could. i'll announce it again at five. --- sam[/
> 
> Oops


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well she does share her name with 2 women who have ruled a kingdom at different times, watch out Margaret, she's already ruling the roost.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw a real homeless person just a young lad laid huddled in a sleeping bag . It's bitterly cold out there especially the wind . I know better than to offer money so I asked him if he wanted my hat and gloves ,
> Don't know the circumstances but no one should have to live like that


Isn't it sad there are people who have to live like that. I can't imagine.
Just before Christmas someone hung hats, scarfs & mitts & even am few coats on the street posts in Lloydmister for anyone who was cold.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

With a hemoglobin of 7, I'm surprised she could get through daily life, never mind training for marathons, etc. Hopefully now that she's got a transfusion it will stay better for a while, & they will get amgood treatment for the Crohns.



RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday Sonja and Darowil's David!!!
> 
> Our daughter ended up in the ER yesterday; she fainted while in the shower. Still very low iron and hemoglobin (loser than 7.0) and Dr. sent her right to ER and then she was admitted to have a CT scan this a.m. They pumped 2 bags of saline through her probably with some extra iron and she finally agreed to a blood transfusion when the hemoglobin got as low as 6.5. She ended up with 2 units. Is back home now and feeling good (for a change...it's been going on for six weeks). Dr. says to stop the intensive training exercises and to eat better and no marathons, triathalons, etc. until after October. She's pretty bummed about that. Dr.'s are attributing it all to Crohn's disease..thankfully biopsies form colonoscopy came back benign.
> 
> Of course now that she's better, I'm feeling the guilt of putting an end to my cooking for her and DGS after having done it since her DH was diagnosed in 2009. I quit doing it every day about a year ago, but was still sending over stuff quite often. Then at the start of the school term last year, I stopped altogether -- even though she knew they were always welcome to dinner here. We often call it Catholic Guilt in family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it sad there are people who have to live like that. I can't imagine.
> Just before Christmas someone hung hats, scarfs & mitts & even am few coats on the street posts in Lloydmister for anyone who was cold.


Here there are some parents who are on benefits who will basically tell there son/ daughter to leave once they stop getting the money for them . Which is shocking and I think they should be charged for child neglect . I watched a documentary about it . One young boy grade A student was living on the streets and going to college at the same time all because the mother had moved the boyfriend in and her benefits had stopped . He was lucky that a charity helped him find a room . But the government should step in and help these youngsters


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It was a bit of an adventure going to my appointment this morning, almost turned around before I got to the road, I couldn't see the approach to get on the road & nearly drove in the ditch. Once on the road, I just took it easy & all was fine, only met 4 vehicles in 27 miles.. The road was drifted quite heavily from 1/2 way home til here by the time I came home. We got freezing rain, DS sais it was pouring when he was called to work at 1:30 am& then snowed about 5 inches. The sun is now shining but it blowing like mad. 
I ve been so tired lately that I wanted my thyroid checked as that was the problem the last time I was like this. I need to get this fixed as I sure won't have enough oomph to get all the yard work, etc done when spring comes. My hemoglobin was 156 so certainly not low blood.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Here there are some parents who are on benefits who will basically tell there son/ daughter to leave once they stop getting the money for them . Which is shocking and I think they should be charged for child neglect . I watched a documentary about it . One young boy grade A student was living on the streets and going to college at the same time all because the mother had moved the boyfriend in and her benefits had stopped . He was lucky that a charity helped him find a room . But the government should step in and help these youngsters


 I'll step back off my soap box

Oops Don't know how I managed to get two posts


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Sonja and Darowil David&#127873;&#127874;&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;

Didn't go with the friend. Greg took me and we were back before the friend even called to say she was ready to go. She lacks any umph to do anything until the last minute. 

The bill is paid, the groceries bought and I still have over 100$ in the bank&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;

Heard weather is supposed to get yucky this afternoon. It was very windy this morning. Don't know if Gage and I will go out for supper or save it for tomorrow. I will take him to get his hair cut tomorrow.

I think I might work on the monster longies this afternoon.

So sad to hear that Harper Lee.....To kill a mocking bird has passed on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday Sonja and Darowil's David!!!
> 
> Our daughter ended up in the ER yesterday; she fainted while in the shower. Still very low iron and hemoglobin (loser than 7.0) and Dr. sent her right to ER and then she was admitted to have a CT scan this a.m. They pumped 2 bags of saline through her probably with some extra iron and she finally agreed to a blood transfusion when the hemoglobin got as low as 6.5. She ended up with 2 units. Is back home now and feeling good (for a change...it's been going on for six weeks). Dr. says to stop the intensive training exercises and to eat better and no marathons, triathalons, etc. until after October. She's pretty bummed about that. Dr.'s are attributing it all to Crohn's disease..thankfully biopsies form colonoscopy came back benign
> 
> Of course now that she's better, I'm feeling the guilt of putting an end to my cooking for her and DGS after having done it since her DH was diagnosed in 2009. I quit doing it every day about a year ago, but was still sending over stuff quite often. Then at the start of the school term last year, I stopped altogether -- even though she knew they were always welcome to dinner here. We often call it Catholic Guilt in family.


 Sorry to hear about your daughter Rookie I do hope they can sort out what is exactly wrong and get her on the right medication so that she finally starts to feel better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was a bit of an adventure going to my appointment this morning, almost turned around before I got to the road, I couldn't see the approach to get on the road & nearly drove in the ditch. Once on the road, I just took it easy & all was fine, only met 4 vehicles in 27 miles.. The road was drifted quite heavily from 1/2 way home til here by the time I came home. We got freezing rain, DS sais it was pouring when he was called to work at 1:30 am& then snowed about 5 inches. The sun is now shining but it blowing like mad.
> I ve been so tired lately that I wanted my thyroid checked as that was the problem the last time I was like this. I need to get this fixed as I sure won't have enough oomph to get all the yard work, etc done when spring comes. My hemoglobin was 156 so certainly not low blood.


 Glad you made it home safely Bonnie. Hope you can get your oomph back soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just took the dog out & wish I'd had a video camera with me. DH has plowed up big banks of snow along the yard, the dog ran up the bank & jumped onto what she thought was a hard bank, it was soft snow that drifted in last night, she disappeared & came up " swimming". Too funny.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Rookie,
Sorry to hear about DD's problems but it probably a blessing that she had this episode so she could get some help. Hopefully, the doctor will be able to find the medication that will help her.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Because she's extremely advanced and clever .........funnily enough so are Luke and Caitlin! :lol:


When my eldest granddaughter was a baby, her proud mummy was always telling us that she was 'very advanced for her age', so that became a bit of a family catchphrase. However, among my seven lovely grandchildren, there is one little darling who is anything but advanced for his age, but he is probably the one out of the whole lot who most frequently brings smiles to our faces and makes us well up with pride at his achievements. They are all special in their own ways! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just took the dog out & wish I'd had a video camera with me. DH has plowed up big banks of snow along the yard, the dog ran up the bank & jumped onto what she thought was a hard bank, it was soft snow that drifted in last night, she disappeared & came up " swimming". Too funny.


That made me smile and I didn't even see it 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

stopping on page 102


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday Sonja and Darowil's David!!!
> 
> Our daughter ended up in the ER yesterday; she fainted while in the shower. Still very low iron and hemoglobin (loser than 7.0) and Dr. sent her right to ER and then she was admitted to have a CT scan this a.m. They pumped 2 bags of saline through her probably with some extra iron and she finally agreed to a blood transfusion when the hemoglobin got as low as 6.5. She ended up with 2 units. Is back home now and feeling good (for a change...it's been going on for six weeks). Dr. says to stop the intensive training exercises and to eat better and no marathons, triathalons, etc. until after October. She's pretty bummed about that. Dr.'s are attributing it all to Crohn's disease..thankfully biopsies form colonoscopy came back benign.
> 
> Of course now that she's better, I'm feeling the guilt of putting an end to my cooking for her and DGS after having done it since her DH was diagnosed in 2009. I quit doing it every day about a year ago, but was still sending over stuff quite often. Then at the start of the school term last year, I stopped altogether -- even though she knew they were always welcome to dinner here. We often call it Catholic Guilt in family.


Don't feel guilty at all. A lot of times the healthier things cause even more problems with Crohn's and there's no way you would know. My BFF had a son who came down with Crohn's and he blames her because she made healthy meals for him, so you can't get away from the guilt. She happens to be Catholic too but I say it is Mom guilt and that the word Mom is synonymous with guilt. It is an awful and strange malady to have but being younger is on her side and also the fact that she is beyond her youngest years.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was a bit of an adventure going to my appointment this morning, almost turned around before I got to the road, I couldn't see the approach to get on the road & nearly drove in the ditch. Once on the road, I just took it easy & all was fine, only met 4 vehicles in 27 miles.. The road was drifted quite heavily from 1/2 way home til here by the time I came home. We got freezing rain, DS sais it was pouring when he was called to work at 1:30 am& then snowed about 5 inches. The sun is now shining but it blowing like mad.
> I ve been so tired lately that I wanted my thyroid checked as that was the problem the last time I was like this. I need to get this fixed as I sure won't have enough oomph to get all the yard work, etc done when spring comes. My hemoglobin was 156 so certainly not low blood.


It's a wonder that the doctor even made it in, or the lab, wherever you went. Glad you are safe but not safe driving conditions for sure. Hope you get this energy thing fixed but can't imagine how you do all that you do with no energy.

When I run out of energy it is like I have the flu with aches and pains all over as if I had a fever but I don't. I have had to learn to just give in when I am tired. Energy is such a gift and you run circles around me with no energy, so you must be absolutely unstoppable when you have energy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are lucky Margaret. Give her an extra cuddle from next time you hold her


A special one today for your birthday (20th here now- think I actually need to wake David up! unusual he normally wakes earlier than me bu almost itme to go for his planned start to the day).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thought I'd give you a smile to start your day....go to this link and watch this; it lasts about 45 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Heard from Julie and she is hoping that in about 5 hrs. they will work on her computer and get it working again.

Julie wants to wish a Happy Birthday to Swedenme/Sonja.

I know it is tomorrow but since it is already tomorrow where Julie is, figured I could post it today. So for your tomorrow Sonja, A Big Happy Birthday from Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Got a few more rows done on the skirt. Off to try and get a few more done. When I get to the final tier of the skirt it will probably be about 2 hrs. for one row. Well we will see when I get to it. Think my knitting is getting faster but you really have to watch with this fine yarn or you catch up the stitch before or miss completing the stitch. It's good practice for speed and focusing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I am back again asking for prayers for my DDIL, Brenda, who is having surgery tomorrow to remove a stage one cancerous tumor from her ONE AND ONLY kidney. Needless to say, she is very scared about this. The doctors feel that it has been caught early enough so that she will need no after treatment. They will just monitor her every six months.
> 
> She is a lovely person and has brought so much happiness to my son and our family. She truly is like another daughter to us.
> 
> WI Joy


Praying surgery went well and she will be cancer free


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And you enjoy DIY tremendously, so it's a win-win.
> Well, I'd say dad ought to cover the cost of fixing, poor Michael, what a lot to deal with for him, but I know he's doing fine, you did raise him after all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday david. --- sam



darowil said:


> A special one today for your birthday (20th here now- think I actually need to wake David up! unusual he normally wakes earlier than me bu almost itme to go for his planned start to the day).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Very funny, but unfortunately also so true! :lol:


Ah not for me the one time I don't need to find my glasses is when I am looking for things! I'm likely to take them off to look for missing things and then once I have found them to look for the glasses which I have just taken off and now need. My family love it- they either wear glasses all the time or don't wear them so don't have the need to search for them all the time.
Last weekend with Mum I was working cables and kept misplacing the cable needle- as I'm sure all who have ever used one knows. Well I hunted round, stood up checked the edges of the chair. Decided to use an interchangeable tip until the cable needle came back again. Got a hot drink. Came back to the seat and sitting in the middle very obvious was the cable needle. Leaving Mum and me both very puzzled as Mum had been watching me hunt. No way could it have been there while hunting but there it was a few minutes later! As Elizabeth is not yet mobile couldn't blame her so must have been gremlins.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Just got back from grocery shopping. There is a high wind advisory-25-35 mph with gusts up to 50 . When the gusts came, it was enough to make me go sideways.

This morning we lost power for a little over an hour because of the wind.I hope that will be the end of it but we have flashlights and candles at the ready.

When I got home, I noticed that part of our fence is falling down.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It's a wonder that the doctor even made it in, or the lab, wherever you went. Glad you are safe but not safe driving conditions for sure. Hope you get this energy thing fixed but can't imagine how you do all that you do with no energy.
> 
> When I run out of energy it is like I have the flu with aches and pains all over as if I had a fever but I don't. I have had to learn to just give in when I am tired. Energy is such a gift and you run circles around me with no energy, so you must be absolutely unstoppable when you have energy.


The doctor & lab.staff all live right in the town so they don't have far to go


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> At least you didn't get up and go to work or send try to send the kid to school, yes, I've done both of those. lolol Used to send him on lesser holidays too, they'd call and say come get him.  Poor kid.


I was sent to school once when I was in grade 1 (I was alone so Lucy hadn't yet started). The bus driver realised I shouldn't be on the bus so told me to stay on and he would drop me home after. Another time I forgot my sandshoes and was very upset on the bus so Max the driver went home and got them and dropped them at the school for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Just got back from grocery shopping. There is a high wind advisory-25-35 mph with gusts up to 50 . When the gusts came, it was enough to make me go sideways.
> 
> This morning we lost power for a little over an hour because of the wind.I hope that will be the end of it but we have flashlights and candles at the ready.
> 
> When I got home, I noticed that part of our fence is falling down.


Hope your power stays on, such a pain. We just aren't prepared anymore no matter how we try. I hope you have an alternate heat source.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got a few more rows done on the skirt. Off to try and get a few more done. When I get to the final tier of the skirt it will probably be about 2 hrs. for one row. Well we will see when I get to it. Think my knitting is getting faster but you really have to watch with this fine yarn or you catch up the stitch before or miss completing the stitch. It's good practice for speed and focusing.


I'm looking forward to seeing that skirt. Such alot of work


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Since it is the 20th there now *Happy Birthday to David*


darowil said:


> A special one today for your birthday (20th here now- think I actually need to wake David up! unusual he normally wakes earlier than me bu almost itme to go for his planned start to the day).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That all sounds good, I don't think it would make it too much on one day, Oh! The Hampton Inn correct? Marla and I are leaving the pups home so that we can just stay at the hotel with you all, and we can't bring all 5 anyway. lolol
> Just want to make sure I make the reservations at the right hotel.
> I *have* to take Mary's class again, purely because I suck at it so much. lolol But it is so much fun, I will get it one year or another.


Same place as last year. Glad you can stay with us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, driving separately makes more sense. Hopefully they will be fine with giving your DS the time.
> Sunday at the Henry Ford Museum will be a lot of fun! Take pictures for sure.
> It's good that he is so supportive, is he uncomfortable in family situations, or just busy with work and school?


DS had to get someone to cover his shift and had no problem with that. Ambers SO is very busy with work and school. Works a lot of double shifts. He only has one semester left, if he can get the classes needed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, healing energy for your DS.
> Tami, safe travels. I hope you have a wonderful family day on Sunday.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this time it is for real --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-389881-1.html#8717023


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sending you and yours traveling mercies for the coming days


Thank you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday Sonja and Darowil's David!!!
> 
> Our daughter ended up in the ER yesterday; she fainted while in the shower. Still very low iron and hemoglobin (loser than 7.0) and Dr. sent her right to ER and then she was admitted to have a CT scan this a.m. They pumped 2 bags of saline through her probably with some extra iron and she finally agreed to a blood transfusion when the hemoglobin got as low as 6.5. She ended up with 2 units. Is back home now and feeling good (for a change...it's been going on for six weeks). Dr. says to stop the intensive training exercises and to eat better and no marathons, triathalons, etc. until after October. She's pretty bummed about that. Dr.'s are attributing it all to Crohn's disease..thankfully biopsies form colonoscopy came back benign.
> 
> Of course now that she's better, I'm feeling the guilt of putting an end to my cooking for her and DGS after having done it since her DH was diagnosed in 2009. I quit doing it every day about a year ago, but was still sending over stuff quite often. Then at the start of the school term last year, I stopped altogether -- even though she knew they were always welcome to dinner here. We often call it Catholic Guilt in family.


Sounds like its high time she got a diagnosis and treatment started.
While I see why you might feel quilty it really is up to her to care for herself- and she should have stopped the intensive training before now while she was so unwell.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got a lovely gift today , middle son must have listened to me when he asked what I thought of the knitting group and I rambled on about the gorgeous red yarn that a lady was knitting with . He came this morning and this afternoon I knit the cowl
> The pictures don't do it justice . It's sirdar touch soft fur and it's beautiful and soft . The cowl sits perfectly on the shoulders . I'm thinking of saving and getting a couple of different colours to make a couple of cowls as Christmas gifts . This one I'm keeping . One 100g is enough to make the cowl and the simple pattern is on the label


Beautiful. Nice gift. You have very thoughtful sons


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been known to tuck a dpn behind my ear and "lose" it...and as for my glasses, my kids always said, "Check your head" when I couldn't find them. Sometimes, they were even there! LOL

Off to the new party!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Re Tina....could she expand on the Kumihino braids? All I do is the standard....but I know there are many more patterns. And she does know how to do them...she brought samples.


I need to go back and make more notes. I have been reading on my phone again. I will try to remember to send Tina an email about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have been known to tuck a dpn behind my ear and "lose" it...and as for my glasses, my kids always said, "Check your head" when I couldn't find them. Sometimes, they were even there! LOL
> 
> Off to the new party!


I hook them into my top- and still manage to be hunting around looking for them when all that is needed is a glance down and there are sitting patiently waiting for me.

David is very slow this morning- I'm ready and 40 minutes after he planned to leave he is finally ready.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Just got back from grocery shopping. There is a high wind advisory-25-35 mph with gusts up to 50 . When the gusts came, it was enough to make me go sideways.
> 
> This morning we lost power for a little over an hour because of the wind.I hope that will be the end of it but we have flashlights and candles at the ready.
> 
> When I got home, I noticed that part of our fence is falling down.


That's the way it is here - but with some gusts up to 55 - 80 mph; things are really blowing around out the back window. DH figures if it's just the garbage cans that they won't go anywhere in the fenced backyard unless they get airborn.

I have to go out grocery shopping but am waiting out the wind -- that's my excuse and I sticking with it.

We're headed up to Madison, WI tomorrow for the combined birthday parties for the grandkids and going to see Good Night Moon at the local playhouse and then going back to our son's house for soup (white bean and tortellini) and tacos (tequila lime cilantro flavored). That's what I have to go shopping for and I'll leave the leftovers up there. I sure don't know how these working Moms are ablle to work and look after their homes and families; they are definitely amazing in my book.

Best of all, I don't have anything from "work" that I have to work on. We interviewed some good candidates to take on some of the overflow work from the person I've been helping/training/supervising in the areas where she has had no experience. So I'll be doing some more training and documenting of procedures, etc. but will then be able to step back into Grandma/Wife Mode.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The doctor & lab.staff all live right in the town so they don't have far to go


So that's why they were there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the way it is here - but with some gusts up to 55 - 80 mph; things are really blowing around out the back window. DH figures if it's just the garbage cans that they won't go anywhere in the fenced backyard unless they get airborn.
> 
> I have to go out grocery shopping but am waiting out the wind -- that's my excuse and I sticking with it.
> 
> ...


That is some wind you and Purl2diva are having. Your tacos and soup sound so good. Have a wonderful time celebrating and a safe trip.

It will be wonderful to have the time for yourself and family again. Glad you are finding people to help do what you were doing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw a real homeless person just a young lad laid huddled in a sleeping bag . It's bitterly cold out there especially the wind . I know better than to offer money so I asked him if he wanted my hat and gloves ,
> Don't know the circumstances but no one should have to live like that


I quite agree with you. 
David and I were driving in San Antonio one day to go grocery shopping I think, and a guy had a sign that said need beer money, David gave him $5, said you can't fault honesty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday Sonja and Darowil's David!!!
> 
> Our daughter ended up in the ER yesterday; she fainted while in the shower. Still very low iron and hemoglobin (loser than 7.0) and Dr. sent her right to ER and then she was admitted to have a CT scan this a.m. They pumped 2 bags of saline through her probably with some extra iron and she finally agreed to a blood transfusion when the hemoglobin got as low as 6.5. She ended up with 2 units. Is back home now and feeling good (for a change...it's been going on for six weeks). Dr. says to stop the intensive training exercises and to eat better and no marathons, triathalons, etc. until after October. She's pretty bummed about that. Dr.'s are attributing it all to Crohn's disease..thankfully biopsies form colonoscopy came back benign.
> 
> Of course now that she's better, I'm feeling the guilt of putting an end to my cooking for her and DGS after having done it since her DH was diagnosed in 2009. I quit doing it every day about a year ago, but was still sending over stuff quite often. Then at the start of the school term last year, I stopped altogether -- even though she knew they were always welcome to dinner here. We often call it Catholic Guilt in family.


Oh my, I'm glad that they got her back on her feet, I bet she's more than bummed, but not worth her health for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here there are some parents who are on benefits who will basically tell there son/ daughter to leave once they stop getting the money for them . Which is shocking and I think they should be charged for child neglect . I watched a documentary about it . One young boy grade A student was living on the streets and going to college at the same time all because the mother had moved the boyfriend in and her benefits had stopped . He was lucky that a charity helped him find a room . But the government should step in and help these youngsters


That is so sad, I could never do that to my son, as hard as he is to live with, he knows he can always come home, well, not now, he has his own house he's making payments on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was a bit of an adventure going to my appointment this morning, almost turned around before I got to the road, I couldn't see the approach to get on the road & nearly drove in the ditch. Once on the road, I just took it easy & all was fine, only met 4 vehicles in 27 miles.. The road was drifted quite heavily from 1/2 way home til here by the time I came home. We got freezing rain, DS sais it was pouring when he was called to work at 1:30 am& then snowed about 5 inches. The sun is now shining but it blowing like mad.
> I ve been so tired lately that I wanted my thyroid checked as that was the problem the last time I was like this. I need to get this fixed as I sure won't have enough oomph to get all the yard work, etc done when spring comes. My hemoglobin was 156 so certainly not low blood.


I'm glad that you made it safely, that gets a bit scary. 
I hope they get you an answer fairly quickly and it's an easy fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Happy birthday Sonja and Darowil David🎁🎂🎈🎉🎊
> 
> Didn't go with the friend. Greg took me and we were back before the friend even called to say she was ready to go. She lacks any umph to do anything until the last minute.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that Gage took you to do the business that you needed to do, and great that you have money left. :thumbup: 
Very sad when I heard that on the radio.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was sent to school once when I was in grade 1 (I was alone so Lucy hadn't yet started). The bus driver realised I shouldn't be on the bus so told me to stay on and he would drop me home after. Another time I forgot my sandshoes and was very upset on the bus so Max the driver went home and got them and dropped them at the school for me.


Great bus driver. 
Thankfully we lived close enough to walk, I could see the school from the front yard, just couldn't see the parking lot. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Same place as last year. Glad you can stay with us!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DS had to get someone to cover his shift and had no problem with that. Ambers SO is very busy with work and school. Works a lot of double shifts. He only has one semester left, if he can get the classes needed.


Oh he is busy, I hope that he get his classes so he can be done with it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thought I'd give you a smile to start your day....go to this link and watch this; it lasts about 45 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Thank you Margaret , I'll be 30 (again )
> :lol:
> ...


~~~DITTO the birthday greetings & wishes!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren wrote:
i really think greg should be the one moving out - he would only need a one bedroom and you are already settled here. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Good idea & Melody is the one who's been sick.


~~~Greg's moving makes much more sense. Especially for Gage. If he can keep the same school....AND the same teacher, who seems to have a special insight into Gage....that would be MUCH better for Gage. Gage should be a priority protection in this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> A special one today for your birthday (20th here now- think I actually need to wake David up! unusual he normally wakes earlier than me bu almost itme to go for his planned start to the day).


Happy Birthday to David and Sonja.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is so funny....hope you enjoy it as much as I did.
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2016/02/looking-for-my-glasses/


I SO connected with both of these! Thanks for the laughs! :XD: :XD:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> thewren wrote:
> i really think greg should be the one moving out - he would only need a one bedroom and you are already settled here. --- sam
> 
> ~~~Greg's moving makes much more sense. Especially for Gage. If he can keep the same school....AND the same teacher, who seems to have a special insight into Gage....that would be MUCH better for Gage. Gage should be a priority protection in this.


Seems to me that Greg is too comfortable to think about how disruptive this move will be to his son not to mention how stressful it is to Mel.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Carol, he blew in this morning around 1:30 am so I'm a little on the tired side.
> Thankfully he had a pretty heavy load and a head wind most of the way instead of coming at him from the side.


~~~That is an important consideration...the direction of the wind! We traveled to Wisconsin today....winds got up to about 60 mph! Pretty stiff for a little car! I kept worry about the little kids trying to get to & from school in such a wind. Many have to walk without adults to help. No reports on the news about kids getting blown over. The news just showed a gas station canopy that blew down....and 3 buildings in downtown Chicago were evacuated today because of the wind! Woa....all kinds of things flying around today! Big panes of glass from tall buildings, etc. etc. Now they are showing an older woman trapped by the wind. She needed some Good Samaratins to help her into a cab. Planes had big problems. How did the kids manage to get to school today? Sure hope they all did!
Blame it all on the Jet Stream. Temps are still in the 40s right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, we have a photo with him driving her carriage


My goodness- a part of such important history, for Women's Rights!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi folks just to remind you the new tea party has begun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> More Prayers and hugs coming your way.


From me too.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> thewren wrote:
> i really think greg should be the one moving out - he would only need a one bedroom and you are already settled here. --- sam
> 
> The fact that he isn't the one moving out tells you something about him. It's all about him and not Mel and Gage. Also men like this want to punish those around them and bring them to their knees. Sorry to say this but I've seen it all too often with my dear friends.


I know it is not my business, but won't Greg have to get a job? Surely, your province will not continue to support him in a two-bedroom apartment while he lies around doing nothing. I can see why you qualify for a disability income; but why Greg? If he had supported you in the first place, you may have not had those strokes. I am so concerned about both you and Gage.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have brought up these things to him Stella. He doesn't seem to care much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have brought up these things to him Stella. He doesn't seem to care much.


I hope you won't be supporting him once you leave the place-he's kicked you out and you are dependent on disabilty which I'm sure won't cover him once you leave.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I have brought up these things to him Stella. He doesn't seem to care much.


The thing you have to do is get yourself and Gage free from this situation. Your lives will be so much better. Sending you love and all good things.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I have brought up these things to him Stella. He doesn't seem to care much.


Has he developed a drug habit? I went through that with my daughter but that is long in the past for her. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you pull up the yarn website, then use Google Translate to tell you the content?


It is nearly all in Chinese characters, Tami.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No please dont, not yet. We are just getting the final season now. I love that show.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for letting people know about my computer woes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi everyone: Am able to use my right hand on my iPad now. First time I tried knitting it got very swollen so let it be for a while. Have been working on a little scarf the last couple of days and it is going better.
> Gwen and Joy you have strong daughters for looking after their families and themselves. Our daughter is making a move soon as well. I am naturally very worried for her but praying all goes well.
> Sonya your last little outfit is gorgeous and hoping for the best for your son.
> Julie that cowl is gorgeous and lovely colour. Sorry to hear your appt with the ministry didn't go well. Such a worry.
> ...


So good to hear from you, Mags! Glad you are able to get some use of that hand!
Evie is a lucky little being.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a lovely colour Julie.


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Lovely work Julie


Thank you, Heather! Hope your day has gone a bit better for you- sounded like a nasty 'bug'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I sure can understand that. It is so difficult to find a quality boarder and you already had a bad experience. When my grandmother did it, I was a young girl, so ages and ages ago and I'm sure that made a huge difference. I would surely be hesitant after your experience.


I am sure the different times have made a difference. I won't be rushing into anything.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, hope the computer gets fixed soon. Life will surely be different without it.
> 
> Thank you Sugarsugar. :thumbup:


It seems good, apart from the enormous backlog of emails!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I called in to Julie yesterday morning with some veg from my garden and found out later her computer had gone off. She hopes to be back online by weekend, fingers crossed.
> I have been drinking the nettle tea and have been pleasantly surprised how nice it tastes. Just hoping it will help the troublesome urticaria hives and itches I have.
> The U.K. Tv show Absolutely Fabulous, is extremely funny, and Joanna Lumley is amazing as Patsy, she is the exact opposite of the lovely lady you normally see in documentaries etc.
> Perhaps if you google you might see what it's about.


My thanks Fan! Good to be back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> That is a gorgeous colour, so bright for dull winter days. Lucky you!


I agree!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes Stella he has. He is down right wicked and mean if he doesn't get/have Marijuana . &#128533;


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies. Boy the weeks are going by far too fast. 

Happy Birthday Sonja and Darrowil's David. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 21st if May. That is 4 days after my birthday. So excited for you and James. (((Hugs))) to you both.
> 
> Mags I am happy you are starting to he able to use that hand again.👍
> 
> ...


Seems to have been, thanks, Mel!
All the very best for your house hunting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One thing I have started doing is threading a waste yarn through the stitches at the end of the rows on the armhole (I slip the stitch, then pull the waste yarn through), as I have a hard time seeing which ones to pick up--it's helped tremendously and I find it's easier to get things even...too late for your Gansey at this point, I'm guessing, but maybe the next one?


That's good thinking, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> How nice to have your co workers looking after you. You deserve a few treats.


Indeed you do, Mel!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Yes Stella he has. He is down right wicked and mean if he doesn't get/have Marijuana . 😕


Mmm, oh dear. :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yes Stella he has. He is down right wicked and mean if he doesn't get/have Marijuana . 😕


Might be a good idea then not to give him your new address (and a good reason for you to be the one to move)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is so sad, I could never do that to my son, as hard as he is to live with, he knows he can always come home, well, not now, he has his own house he's making payments on.


It's how we all grew up - knew (at least subconsciously) that we needed to be out on our own after H.S. I don't remember any actually conversations where this was dictated; we just knew it.

I can't even imagine how that would even be possible for today's 18 year olds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yes Stella he has. He is down right wicked and mean if he doesn't get/have Marijuana . 😕


That explains a lot, Mel, I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Yes Stella he has. He is down right wicked and mean if he doesn't get/have Marijuana . 😕


You have to et away from this. While under the influence and scheming to get more, people have no regard for others. You are not dealing with the Greg you married. Gage needs to be removed from that situation and so do you. It is for your health. But treatment can restore him to you. My prayers are with you. StellaK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday Sonja and Darowil's David!!!
> 
> Our daughter ended up in the ER yesterday; she fainted while in the shower. Still very low iron and hemoglobin (loser than 7.0) and Dr. sent her right to ER and then she was admitted to have a CT scan this a.m. They pumped 2 bags of saline through her probably with some extra iron and she finally agreed to a blood transfusion when the hemoglobin got as low as 6.5. She ended up with 2 units. Is back home now and feeling good (for a change...it's been going on for six weeks). Dr. says to stop the intensive training exercises and to eat better and no marathons, triathalons, etc. until after October. She's pretty bummed about that. Dr.'s are attributing it all to Crohn's disease..thankfully biopsies form colonoscopy came back benign.
> 
> Of course now that she's better, I'm feeling the guilt of putting an end to my cooking for her and DGS after having done it since her DH was diagnosed in 2009. I quit doing it every day about a year ago, but was still sending over stuff quite often. Then at the start of the school term last year, I stopped altogether -- even though she knew they were always welcome to dinner here. We often call it Catholic Guilt in family.


~~~So sorry, Rookie, but maybe some concrete answers will be forthcoming. Of course, improvement is the prime hope! Let's hope she is on that track now.
I hope you don't take on the guilt for this. I don't know the whole situation, so I'll just hope there is continued progress toward reccovery...loaded with prayers and healing energies!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Seems to me that Greg is too comfortable to think about how disruptive this move will be to his son not to mention how stressful it is to Mel.


~~~ditto....not thinking of anyone but Greg. :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yes Stella he has. He is down right wicked and mean if he doesn't get/have Marijuana . 😕


~~~ouch! that is not good at all.....the sooner you are out the better. Maybe a fresh place without memories of Greg will be a good thing. Gotta' find the positives! Hearts & hugs to you & Gage!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies. Boy the weeks are going by far too fast.
> 
> Happy Birthday Sonja and Darrowil's David. :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~I can't remember if I sent wishes before...but double wishes are okay, too. Heartiest birthday celebrations to both!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It seems good, apart from the enormous backlog of emails!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a quite a bit of the cotton fleece Sam, I it's soft, I have used it for market bags mostly, but I have some of their cotton tweed that I make cowls out of too. I like it, I'm going to use the cotton fleece to make a t-shirt out of, that is why I went to Brown Sheep the other day to look.


Are you going to do Shirley's cotton dishcloth sweater class with it? It looks a lot like a loose t-shirt.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on today - i am worthless today - no energy - dry heaves - took my med too late but shouldn't have any more. have been horizontal most of the day. maybe a little later. --- sam


Hope you are feeling well today Sam. Enjoy the sunshine while we have it. Sit by the window and soak it up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is my wip with 7 squares done. I'm thinking to do this layout.
> My KP friend Joan, says it reminds her of Amish quilt style and I agree, as they use very bright colours against a dark background


Very pretty. Your friend is right.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Christopher just called. Brenda's surgeon felt that the surgery went perfectly and that he is sure he got all of the tumor. Biopsy results on Monday. Follow up appointment in three months.
> 
> Believe it or not, she is going home today!
> 
> I told her last night about all the people praying for her and it brought tears to her eyes. She is very grateful as am I. I feel very blessed.


Such good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I know that the weather here on Saturday is suppose to be sunny and warm so I hope it will be like that for you as well. Hope you have safe travels and that the family can be there for each other.


The weather was beautiful on Saturday. Almost no need for a jacket. In Ohio in February :shock: An added smile, as DBIL was a pilot, DS & DDIL went outside for a little bit, and were hearing planes (air port near by), so they came in and coerced Arriana to go outside with them to look for airplanes. DDIL told her if she could find an airplane, DDIL would give her a quarter. They weren't outside 10 seconds and she heard one, and was telling them where it was. It flew right over the funeral home! She got her 25 cents. DDIL only had dimes and nickles!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Rookie I am going to be checking a few things out tomorrow.
> Gages teacher called me today after school. He is very worried about Gage. He has offered help to find a place if he can. I am so grateful for this man.
> 
> I finished the leg and instead of a cuff I only knit 15 rows and cast off. Don't know if I will do the other leg tomorrow or save it for the weekend.


I am glad that Gage has such good support from his teacher, and you too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is nearly all in Chinese characters, Tami.


Darn. I had hoped that the label had a name on it that you could type in with an english keyboard.


----------

